# Netatmo



## aoc36 (14 Fev 2015 às 16:14)

https://www.netatmo.com/en-US/product/weather-station#view2

Gostava de saber como é esta estação meteorológica. Tem uma grande comunidade em Portugal


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Fev 2015 às 16:46)

Desconhecia tal coisa.... Parece-me muito bem, é uma espécie de estação de Luxo. hehe
Tem também pluviômetro... Apenas tenho duvidas quanto à durabilidade.. Pois isso para mim era para ficar sempre na rua...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2015 às 17:40)

Já conhecia, existem varias na minha zona.
Fique surpreendido apos a consulta do mapa, não tinha noção que existiam tantas no nosso país( é o que dá não estarem todas no wunderground.com), ainda para mais em zonas bem interessantes, como algumas localidades do distrito de Beja, por exemplo.
O problema poderá ser o mesmo de sempre, a fiabilidade dos dados.


----------



## aoc36 (14 Fev 2015 às 18:55)

a carcaça é de alumínio, por isso ao sol vai aquecer e bem!


----------



## XtraNO (14 Fev 2015 às 22:08)

aoc36 disse:


> https://www.netatmo.com/en-US/product/weather-station#view2
> 
> Gostava de saber como é esta estação meteorológica. Tem uma grande comunidade em Portugal



Ao que parece é preciso tee cuidado com essas estações: http://pplware.sapo.pt/informacao/s...gicas-pessoais-podem-expor-a-nossa-rede-wifi/


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2015 às 23:19)

aoc36 disse:


> a carcaça é de alumínio, por isso ao sol vai aquecer e bem!



Tenho andado a ver os dados das estações, algumas delas têm boas leituras, possivelmente os proprietários remediram o problema.
A cobertura nacional de estações é interessante.
Fica o link para quem quiser consultar.

https://www.netatmo.com/en-US/weathermap


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Fev 2015 às 23:51)

Penso que ,se o sensor de temperatura for colocado dentro de um RS ou mesmo num sítio virado a norte ,terá valores corretos ..


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2015 às 10:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Penso que ,se o sensor de temperatura for colocado dentro de um RS ou mesmo num sítio virado a norte ,terá valores corretos ..



Num RS sim! A varanda a norte só pro si não é um bom método, pode apenas  minimizar um erro num local não ideal para instalação. Uma varanda(mesmo a norte) nunca é um local totalmente desimpedido (há sempre obstrução parcial) e não evita totalmente a existência de radiação difusa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Fev 2015 às 12:30)

Recentemente tenho comparado os valores da minha estação com uma netatmo aqui próxima ,e vejo que em  noites de vento constante a temperatura é quase idêntica . Por exemplo hoje , tivemos vento moderado toda a noite, os valores são muito iguais.
- Graficos do WU:









Uma coisa estranha é que a humidade desta estação netatmo , está quase sempre nos 100%...será que está num lugar muito húmido ou então  terá entrado água para os sensores..


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mar 2015 às 11:21)

Boas. Comprei uma Netatmo e estou muito satisfeito com a mesma, parece-me fiável qb  e aprecio bastante o facto de ter os dados e histórico sempre disponível. 
É só procurar no mapa a minha estação, da Rua Natália Correia.


----------



## meteocaldas (24 Jul 2015 às 04:04)

Boas,
Sou mais um utilizador da Netatmo satisfeitíssimo.
Tenho uma Oregon wmr89 e quando comparo os resultados (os sensores estão lado a lado) são exatamente idênticos. Só noto diferenças a partir dos 22ºC e dos 80%. Por exemplo a netatmo está a 27ºC/100% e WMR está a 25ºC/92%, mas acredito mais na netatmo pois mede 100% quando está a chover ou está nevoeiro cerradíssimo e a temperatura é sempre muito mais semelhante à das estações na vizinhança.
A netatmo tem medidor de pluviosidade e a partir de Setembro tem anemómetro ultrassónico, passando a ser uma estação completa.
A grande e enorme vantagem é sem dúvida o software incluído. A Oregon dá dó por ter um software que serve apenas para ver os dados da semana sem qualquer análise estatística. Armazenar e trabalhar os dados tem que ser por conta própria pois a estação nem sequer é compatível com Cumulus, Weather Display, etc.
A netatmo alem de nos dar uma página web dedicada, com excelente grafismo, armazena todos os dados indefinidamente e tem uma app no android em tempo real, com os valores dos sensores interiores e exteriores.
Embora não seja compatível com Cumulus, Weather Display, etc tem contudo um software de terceiros (METEOWARE PLUS) que é verdadeiramente fabuloso e que já tem tradução PT-PT acabadinha de fazer. Este software tem um tratamento de dados completo e uns gráficos muito apelativos, com a vantagem de possibilitar a transferência dos dados para as principais redes meteo (Wunderground, PWSweather, etc)
Vou pôr a WMR89 à venda...

http://ws.meteoware.com/pn_v3_l.php?lg=px&unit=&fuid=443086&chk=9cb1b7&ut=c&up=hpa&ur=mm&layout=std
https://www.netatmo.com/weathermap


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jul 2015 às 18:43)

Boas.
Não conhecia este software.
Já instalei, vou estudá-lo.


----------



## meteocaldas (25 Jul 2015 às 16:23)

Boas,
Para quem quiser experimentar este software MeteowarePlus, ele só serve para estações Netatmo e só depois de elas já terem sido registadas na Netatmo.
Para aceder, entrem em:
http://plus.meteoware.com/netatmo/
cliquem em "Connect with Netatmo" e deem o username e password do registo na Netatmo.
A Netatmo vai perguntar se autorizam que o MeteowarePlus faça a transferência de dados da estação e é só dizer que sim.
A partir daí terão acesso a todas as funcionalidades do programa, exceto algumas opções PRO (que para a maioria dos utilizadores, serão irrelevantes).
Se descobrirem erros na tradução PT-PT ou algum bug, por favor avisem e eles serão corrigidos na próxima versão v2.6 (prevista para daqui a cerca de 4 semanas).
Esta versão v2.6 será um grande passo em frente porque já irá incluir suporte para medições da direção e velocidade do vento (máxima, média e instantânea).
O anemómetro da Netatmo é do tipo ultrassónico (sem pás rotativas) mas só estará à venda a partir de Setembro.


----------



## aoc36 (23 Set 2015 às 00:15)

Boa noite, 

O sensor exterior pode apanhar água? Já procurei na internet e não encontro nada.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Set 2015 às 09:33)

aoc36 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> O sensor exterior pode apanhar água? Já procurei na internet e não encontro nada.



Sinceramente não sei. Mas pela sua construção, estou tentado a dizer que será de evitar. Naturalmente que alguns salpicos ou chuva fraca não lhe farão mal, mas creio que é melhor não o colocar demasiado exposto à água.


----------



## Knyght (23 Set 2015 às 14:27)

É aconselhado a compra? Isso liga-se a rede wifi, certo?! Sem precisar estar sempre o pc ligado.


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2015 às 14:37)

aoc36 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> O sensor exterior pode apanhar água? Já procurei na internet e não encontro nada.



Aparentemente não.



> The smaller outdoor sensor is powered by four AAA batteries and has a recess on the back for wall mounting (a wall plug and screw are included along with batteries). *It isn't waterproof and the manual suggests you place it under the eaves of your house.* Netatmo says the batteries should need replacing only once a year, but as we've had only a couple of weeks of testing, we can't verify that.



-------



Knyght disse:


> É aconselhado a compra? Isso liga-se a rede wifi, certo?! Sem precisar estar sempre o pc ligado.





> If - like most of the British population - you're obsessed with the weather, and you also love gadgets, Netatmo's Urban Weather should be right up your street. It works with an iPhone, iPod touch, iPad or Android device, but even if you don't have one of those, you can see the data onNetatmo's website.





> The kit consists of two sensors, one which stays indoors and another which resides outdoors. Information is sent via Wi-Fi to your router, and uploaded to Netatmo's servers.
> 
> To view the data, including temperature, humidity and pressure, you can install the free app for iOS or Android. As long as you have an internet connection, the app connects to the same servers and downloads the latest data from your station.




Fonte das respostas dadas:

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/review/ipad-accessories/netatmo-personal-weather-station-review-3442508/


----------



## aoc36 (23 Set 2015 às 14:40)

Obrigado.


----------



## aoc36 (27 Nov 2015 às 02:52)

estações netatmo e acessórios com 25 por cento de desconto.


----------



## geoair.pt (15 Dez 2015 às 16:56)

O anemómetro parece interessante, sem partes móveis... Se desse para compatibilizar com uma Davis VP2


----------



## meteocaldas (20 Dez 2015 às 13:55)

aoc36 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> O sensor exterior pode apanhar água? Já procurei na internet e não encontro nada.


Embora o sensor diga que é "estanque", nos foruns netatmo recomendam a instalação sempre à sombra e sem apanhar chuva.
O meu cumpre essas condições e os valores de temperatura e a humidade são muito idênticos às estações "pro" da vizinhança incluindo a minha outra estação Oregon Scientific que está em local diferente.
O que noto é que muitos utilizadores Netatmo não têm os sensores à sombra a determinadas horas do dia o que leva a valores por vezes 5 a 10C acima do valor real enquanto estão ao sol. É claro que durante a noite e com ar muito mais homogéneo, as temperaturas de estações netatmo ou estações "pro" são extremamente idênticas.
Oregon: www.meteocaldas.eu
Netatmo: http://ws.meteoware.com/pn_v3_l.php?lg=px&unit=&fuid=443086&chk=9cb1b7&ut=c&up=hpa&ur=mm&layout=std


----------



## aoc36 (20 Dez 2015 às 14:26)

meteocaldas disse:


> Embora o sensor diga que é "quase estanque", o manual recomenda a instalação longe de fontes de água.
> O meu está por baixo de um telheiro alto, a 2m do solo sempre à sombra e sem apanhar chuva.
> A temperatura e a humidade estão sempre muito idênticas às estações "pro" da vizinhança incluindo a minha outra estação Oregon Scientific..
> Oregon: www.meteocaldas.eu
> Netatmo: http://ws.meteoware.com/pn_v3_l.php?lg=px&unit=&fuid=443086&chk=9cb1b7&ut=c&up=hpa&ur=mm&layout=std



Boas,

Tanto andei que acabei por comprar uma, umas os dados quando vão para o wuendergrand chegao com mais de 20 min de atraso. Alguma maneira de alterar?


----------



## meteocaldas (20 Dez 2015 às 15:16)

aoc36 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tanto andei que acabei por comprar uma, umas os dados quando vão para o wuendergrand chegao com mais de 20 min de atraso. Alguma maneira de alterar?


No meu caso, e com uma instalação normal no Meteoware, o WUnderground está a atualizar a cada 10 min (aproximadamente)
Pode conferir aqui http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIAC10#history
Não me lembro de ter alterado qq parâmetro (no Meteoware ou no WU) que escolha o tempo de intervalo para os registos.
Pode ser que o meu tempo seja mais curto por eu ser um utilizador  "premium" da Meteoware Plus, mas não acho que seja disso.
De qualquer forma vou estudar o assunto e se encontrar solução, darei nota por PM.
Bom fim de semana.


----------



## aoc36 (20 Dez 2015 às 15:18)

meteocaldas disse:


> No meu caso, e com uma instalação normal no Meteoware, o WUnderground está a atualizar a cada 10 min (aproximadamente)
> Pode conferir aqui http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIAC10#history
> Não me lembro de ter alterado qq parâmetro (no Meteoware ou no WU) que escolha o tempo de intervalo para os registos.
> Pode ser que o meu tempo seja mais curto por eu ser um utilizador  "premium" da Meteoware Plus, mas não acho que seja disso.
> ...



estou a usar a mesma plataforma que tu.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFAROALB2


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2016 às 22:57)

Boas,

Tenho duas duvidas:
É  possível ter acesso ao histórico de uma estação netatmo?
Qual é o motivo das estações netatmo apresentararem dados de vento apenas no seu próprio site, e não no wunderground, por exemplo?

Obrigado.

EDIT 21:15 27/01/2016: Pelos vistos temos que nos registar para ter acesso ao histórico das estações.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2016 às 20:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado por essa informação, dá muito jeito sim não sabia da existência dessa estação, assim dá para ter uma noção do quanto chove por aqui pois a distância não é muita...obrigado mais uma vez
> Estou com um pequeno problema, apenas consigo ter acesso assim:



De nada, pois era previsível que isso acontecesse, na altura também fiquei perdido à procura dos dados.
O site basicamente funciona assim.

1- Fazes o registo e depois o login.
2- Procuras até 5 estações( é o limite para aceder aos dados de cada uma, embora possas ir jogando com isso tiras e metes nos favoritos do site), clicas na estação e respectiva estrela.
3- Ao clicares na estrela, a estação ou estações fica(m) de imediato nos favoritos, os ditos favoritos é na webapp ( canto inferior direito do site).
4- Ao clicares na webapp, aparece-te algo assim, no meu caso estão as estações que me interessam de momento,depois é consultares, umas tem anemometro, outras pluviometro, o respectivo histórico:


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mar 2016 às 23:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> De nada, pois era previsível que isso acontecesse, na altura também fiquei perdido à procura dos dados.
> O site basicamente funciona assim.
> 
> 1- Fazes o registo e depois o login.
> ...


Muito Obrigado pela ajuda  já consegui aceder e aparece tal e qual como mostra essa imagem que aqui colocaste


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 00:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Muito Obrigado pela ajuda  já consegui aceder e aparece tal e qual como mostra essa imagem que aqui colocaste



De nada, esta rede de estações passa um pouco despercebida comparativamente com wunderground.
Percebo que muitas pessoas não dão credito a estas estações fruto de algumas debitarem dados errados nomeadamente de temperatura, mas  fazendo uma  pequena analise , dá para ver que por exemplo os pluviometros  registam muito bem a precipitação.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2016 às 00:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> De nada, esta rede de estações passa um pouco despercebida comparativamente com wunderground.
> Percebo que muitas pessoas não dão credito a estas estações fruto de algumas debitarem dados errados nomeadamente de temperatura, mas  fazendo uma  pequena analise , dá para ver que por exemplo os pluviometros  registam muito bem a precipitação.


Sim, é verdade, não tinha conhecimento desta rede de estações com tenho do wunderground. Parece que esta estação do Assumar tem todos os dados corretos mas para mim é mais necessário o registo da precipitação do que da temperatura pois apesar de ser perto como a vila é uma zona de inversão térmica a temperatura varia muito de um local para o outro... Mas tal como disse o  registo de precipitação dá muito jeito


----------



## Tempestas (28 Jul 2016 às 20:36)

Para quem tem uma estação Netatmo: existe um novo website não oficial em que podemos observar as vv leituras da estação, o seu histórico e fazer algumas comparações: www.netatmoanalytics.com.

Aconselho, aliás, a lerem mais sobre a sua apresentação no Netatmo Forum. As características base são:

- Display measurements of various sensors ( day / week / month / year) in a new way
- Display average charts/tables of outdoor data per month (with comparison between years )
- Compare average with stations who share their outdoor data​Estou a experimentar e parece-me bastante interessante.


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2016 às 08:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Percebo que muitas pessoas não dão credito a estas estações fruto de algumas debitarem dados errados nomeadamente de temperatura, mas  fazendo uma  pequena analise , dá para ver que por exemplo os pluviometros  registam muito bem a precipitação.



Já agora um proprietário duma estação Netatmo que me elucide.
Estas estações são como as tradicionais estações domésticas, tem um sensor na consola para medir a Temp. interior, e um para usar externamente, certo ?

Aqui em Braga já surgiram umas quantas Netatmo e os registos intrigam-me bastante.
Duas delas nestes dias quentes variam em geral entre os 28 de mínima e os 35º de máxima, mais coisa menos coisa, ou seja, as mínimas não fazem sentido, é a temperatura que infelizmente temos tido dentro das casas, mas não fora delas ao fim da madrugada.

E as outras duas que até parecem mais certinhas nas mínimas e em geral até boa parte do dia, ficam aquém nas máximas, embora às vezes não de forma muito grave.
Dá ideia que a haver problemas com a Netatmo, nem é defeito do sensor, talvez do local aonde é colocado o sensor externo, não?

Algumas parece-me que devem estar a medir a temperatura interior e é isso que mandam erradamente para a Net (embora por vezes seja estranho as máximas elevadas). Outras talvez estejam em parapeitos ? Ou haverá algum tipo de problema mais grave, tipo inconsistência de sensores?

Opiniões são bem vindas.

*Hoje às 7:30 no WU*. Na imagem também está uma a que chamo de "Marada" de marca desconhecida, já por vezes referida no seguimento norte, ainda ontem teve 51ºC de máxima 
Esta é pena que no resto do ano na precipitação tem sido uma estação bastante útil a registar eventos localizados que nem sempre são apanhadas pela oficial ou outras.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jul 2016 às 10:13)

Eu tenho uma Netatmo.
Das várias estações que vejo e que sigo, há algumas que sofrem claramente de má instalação, notando-se isso no período diurno.
Da minha e das restantes, creio que são fiáveis nas mínimas e mais influenciáveis nas máximas. Noto que a minha é algo "conservadora" nas máximas, mas em linha com as Netamos aqui na zona.
Quanto à configuração da estação é isso. Sensor interior - Temp, HR, CO2 e Ruído e Exterior com temperatura, humidade e qualidade do ar.
Quando aos dados que debitam para a net, creio que nem há maneira de debitar a temperatura interior, apenas os dados do sensor externo.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jul 2016 às 10:15)

Tempestas disse:


> Para quem tem uma estação Netatmo: existe um novo website não oficial em que podemos observar as vv leituras da estação, o seu histórico e fazer algumas comparações: www.netatmoanalytics.com.
> 
> Aconselho, aliás, a lerem mais sobre a sua apresentação no Netatmo Forum. As características base são:
> 
> ...



Vou experimentar. Eu uso também o meteoware.


----------



## Tempestas (29 Jul 2016 às 11:52)

@Vince Eu diria o mesmo que @mr. phillip, com a diferença que no meu caso as temperaturas mínimas externas parecem ser as conservadoras (apesar de estarem em linha com a outra Netatmo na área). A localização da estação, como aliás com qualquer PWS, é determinante para a aquisição das leituras. No caso das Netatmo isto é agravado por muitas estarem instaladas em apartamentos ou perto das construções habitacionais, o que pode (claro) inflacionar ou deflacionar por vezes as leituras — no meu caso instalei o módulo externo numa varanda, mas sempre protegido do sol. Ideal? Não, mas não tenho outra hipótese. Provavelmente se estivesse mais afastada do prédio a leitura das temperaturas mínimas iria variar um pouco (quase que poderíamos chamar a isto de microclima).

Quanto ao módulo interno: a única leitura que é exportada para a net é a da pressão atmosférica (mBar) pois não há diferença entre as leituras internas e externas. Fora esses valores de pressão, a Netatmo base (Weather Station sem as extensões de chuva ou do vento) apenas debita as temperaturas e a humidade (apesar de fornecer ao administrador dados sobre a qualidade de ar externa). (Se quiser dar uma vista de olhos no visual da aplicação desktop, coloquei um screenshot aqui.)

@mr. phillip Também tenho o meteoware. (E até ando a testar o PWS Weather e a aplicação para Mac WeatherCat2.) Tem as extensões de chuva ou de vento? Se sim, como se portam? (Estou a pensar em adquirir a de chuva; a de vento talvez não pois as leituras seriam provavelmente muito alteradas pelos prédios em volta.)


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jul 2016 às 11:58)

Tempestas disse:


> @Vince Eu diria o mesmo que @mr. phillip, com a diferença que no meu caso as temperaturas mínimas externas parecem ser as conservadoras (apesar de estarem em linha com a outra Netatmo na área). A localização da estação, como aliás com qualquer PWS, é determinante para a aquisição das leituras. No caso das Netatmo isto é agravado por muitas estarem instaladas em apartamentos ou perto das construções habitacionais, o que pode (claro) inflacionar ou deflacionar por vezes as leituras — no meu caso instalei o módulo externo numa varanda, mas sempre protegido do sol. Ideal? Não, mas não tenho outra hipótese. Provavelmente se estivesse mais afastada do prédio a leitura das temperaturas mínimas iria variar um pouco (quase que poderíamos chamar a isto de microclima).
> 
> Quanto ao módulo interno: a única leitura que é exportada para a net é a da pressão atmosférica (mBar) pois não há diferença entre as leituras internas e externas. Fora esses valores de pressão, a Netatmo base (Weather Station sem as extensões de chuva ou do vento) apenas debita as temperaturas e a humidade (apesar de fornecer ao administrador dados sobre a qualidade de ar externa). (Se quiser dar uma vista de olhos no visual da aplicação desktop, coloquei um screenshot aqui.)
> 
> @mr. phillip Também tenho o meteoware. (E até ando a testar o PWS Weather e a aplicação para Mac WeatherCat2.) Tem as extensões de chuva ou de vento? Se sim, como se portam? (Estou a pensar em adquirir a de chuva; a de vento talvez não pois as leituras seriam provavelmente muito alteradas pelos prédios em volta.)



Não tenho. Tal como tu, tenho a estação instalada numa varanda virada a norte que é o que se arranja. Não é o ideal, dizes bem, mas é o que há.
Pelo que um medidor de chuva e vento é-me totalmente inútil no sentido de me dar resultados totalmente despropositados. Já o tive numa Oregon e pouco mais eram que inúteis.


----------



## Tempestas (29 Jul 2016 às 12:06)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pelo que um medidor de chuva e vento é-me totalmente inútil no sentido de me dar resultados totalmente despropositados. Já o tive numa Oregon e pouco mais eram que inúteis.



Pois. É isso que me faz hesitar. Ainda não estou convencida que o de chuva tenha a utilidade que desejo, mesmo que eu o instale com um braço metálico a afastá-lo do prédio e na varanda mais desabrigada de todas. Aliás, estive a comparar algumas leituras com Netatmo de Faro e as leituras, na mesma cidade, são muito diferentes (provavelmente devido à localização do medidor). Por outro lado, a minha parte geek está com vontade de testar esses valores e o próprio aparelho...


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jul 2016 às 12:20)

Tempestas disse:


> Pois. É isso que me faz hesitar. Ainda não estou convencida que o de chuva tenha a utilidade que desejo, mesmo que eu o instale com um braço metálico a afastá-lo do prédio e na varanda mais desabrigada de todas. Aliás, estive a comparar algumas leituras com Netatmo de Faro e as leituras, na mesma cidade, são muito diferentes (provavelmente devido à localização do medidor). Por outro lado, a minha parte geek está com vontade de testar esses valores e o próprio aparelho...



Eu quando tinha a Oregon, tinha uma jiga-joga desse tipo, com o sensor a sair da varanda no final de uma trave de madeira. Além de esteticamente aberrante, era apenas relativamente fiável quando a chuva e vento vinham do quadrante norte, o que nem é o mais habitual. Mas mesmo assim perdia-se muita precipitação, pois na altura o user Lightning tinha uma Oregon bem montada perto de mim, e os valores eram sempre discrepantes, mesmo nas melhores condições possíveis de vento.
Então quando vinha de outro quadrante, se chovessem 20mm, eu apanhava 1 ou 2. Era demasiado mau.


----------



## Tempestas (29 Jul 2016 às 12:25)

mr. phillip disse:


> Eu quando tinha a Oregon, tinha uma jiga-joga desse tipo, com o sensor a sair da varanda no final de uma trave de madeira. Além de esteticamente aberrante, era apenas relativamente fiável quando a chuva e vento vinham do quadrante norte, o que nem é o mais habitual. Mas mesmo assim perdia-se muita precipitação, pois na altura o user Lightning tinha uma Oregon bem montada perto de mim, e os valores eram sempre discrepantes, mesmo nas melhores condições possíveis de vento.
> Então quando vinha de outro quadrante, se chovessem 20mm, eu apanhava 1 ou 2. Era demasiado mau.



Pronto. Já se me está a quebrar o mojo...  

Mas brinco. Obrigada pelo feedback. Tenho mesmo que pesar os prós e contras.


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2016 às 07:01)

Ok, podemos então depreender que provavelmente algumas pessoas tem o sensor exterior dentro de casa, ou quase, e que não é um eventual erro de publicar a temperatura interna por erro.


----------



## Tempestas (30 Jul 2016 às 10:25)

Vince disse:


> Ok, podemos então depreender que provavelmente algumas pessoas tem o sensor exterior dentro de casa, ou quase, e que não é um eventual erro de publicar a temperatura interna por erro.



Sim, será um problema de posicionamento do módulo externo em local menos apropriado.


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 02:02)

Boa noite, precisava da vossa ajuda... tenho uma estação Netatmo, registada no site da weatherunderground... no centro de Monchique, no entanto verifico que a pressão atmosférica tem dado valores incorretos... como faço para corrigir isso? qual será o problema? a temperatura exterior tem sido correta e a humidade relativa... tenho o módulo exterior à sombra e abrigada da água... será que é porque não estará bem posicionada para norte? obrigado!


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Out 2017 às 02:10)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite, precisava da vossa ajuda... tenho uma estação Netatmo, registada no site da weatherunderground... no centro de Monchique, no entanto verifico que a pressão atmosférica tem dado valores incorretos... como faço para corrigir isso? qual será o problema? a temperatura exterior tem sido correta e a humidade relativa... tenho o módulo exterior à sombra e abrigada da água... será que é porque não estará bem posicionada para norte? obrigado!



Boa noite, não tenho netatmo nem nada que se pareça, no entanto encontrei esta página: https://www.netatmo.com/en-US/helpc...n/1/how-does-the-pressure-measurement-work/10 

Eles dizem que a própria aplicação no telemóvel vai buscar a altitude através do GPS interno, agora não sei pormenores. Se a pressão atmosférica está errada, só me vêm 2 hipóteses que justifiquem tal coisa, uma é a altitude obtida ser errada, a outra é o sensor de pressão atmosférica poder estar avariado.


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 02:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite, não tenho netatmo nem nada que se pareça, no entanto encontrei esta página: https://www.netatmo.com/en-US/helpc...n/1/how-does-the-pressure-measurement-work/10
> 
> Eles dizem que a própria aplicação no telemóvel vai buscar a altitude através do GPS interno, agora não sei pormenores. Se a pressão atmosférica está errada, só me vêm 2 hipóteses que justifiquem tal coisa, uma é a altitude obtida ser errada, a outra é o sensor de pressão atmosférica poder estar avariado.


Mr.Neves, obrigado pela ajuda . 
A estação é nova, recebi na terça .
A altitude de Monchique é de 433 m
Está de acordo com a zona. Agora não sei o motivo de me dar pressão atmosférica de 1029 em vez de 1019, que é o que eu verifico nas estações na redondezas ...
Na app do tlm não consigo resolver o problema. .será que o sensor exterior veio avariado a nível da pressão atmosférica ? 
Não sei com resolver isto...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Out 2017 às 02:34)

joselamego disse:


> Mr.Neves, obrigado pela ajuda .
> A estação é nova, recebi na terça .
> A altitude de Monchique é de 433 m
> Está de acordo com a zona. Agora não sei o motivo de me dar pressão atmosférica de 1029 em vez de 1019, que é o que eu verifico nas estações na redondezas ...
> ...



É esta a estação?- https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMONCHIQ5

Se a app obteve a altitude de 433m então não sei qual é o problema, reparei que no wunderground as coordenadas lá presentes indicam uma altitude de 131m, não sei se poderá estar de algum modo relacionado.


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 02:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É esta a estação?- https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMONCHIQ5
> 
> Se a app obteve a altitude de 433m então não sei qual é o problema, reparei que no wunderground as coordenadas lá presentes indicam uma altitude de 131m, não sei se poderá estar de algum modo relacionado.


Sim é essa a estação ...a altitude aqui é 433 m...mas no weatherunderground dá coord de 131....também não sei o problema da pressão ...


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Out 2017 às 02:50)

joselamego disse:


> Mr.Neves, obrigado pela ajuda .
> .será que o* sensor exterior veio avariado* a nível da pressão atmosférica ?
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Só um reparo insignificante, até porque a pressão é igual dentro e fora de casa, mas pelo que li módulo interno é que faz a leitura da pressão, pelo menos é o que vem no manual de instruções online.


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 02:55)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Só um reparo insignificante, até porque a pressão é igual dentro e fora de casa, mas pelo que li módulo interno é que faz a leitura da pressão, pelo menos é o que vem no manual de instruções online.


Sim, a pressão é lida pelo módulo interno ...
Já tentei resolver o problema e nada
O meu tlm com gps ligado dá essa altitude ...por isso faz me confusao a pressão dar incorreta 
Obrigado pela tua ajuda e paciência ! 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Out 2017 às 11:44)

Experimenta alterar a localização  não no telefone mas no site, no mapa, para fixar a tua localização. Tem sido assim que eu tenho feito.


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 16:12)

mr. phillip disse:


> Experimenta alterar a localização  não no telefone mas no site, no mapa, para fixar a tua localização. Tem sido assim que eu tenho feito.


Já tentei fazer pelo PC, através do software da Netatmo e mantém se a pressão a 1028 hPa 
A altitude de Monchique é 433 e foi assim que o GPS detectou , o problema é a pressão não estar correta...não sei que fazer !!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Out 2017 às 16:15)

joselamego disse:


> Já tentei fazer pelo PC, através do software da Netatmo e mantém se a pressão a 1028 hPa
> A altitude de Monchique é 433 e foi assim que o GPS detectou , o problema é a pressão não estar correta...não sei que fazer !!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Ajusta a altura até a pressão estar correta! Assim é que fiz. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Out 2017 às 16:17)

Muitos de nós esquecemos que os módulos estão dentro de casa e que a altura do andar também conta! Para além disso, a altura do GPS tem uma margem de erro considerável. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 16:19)

lserpa disse:


> Ajusta a altura até a pressão estar correta! Assim é que fiz.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


E ajustaste onde? Foi no software da Netatmo ou na app do tlm?
Vou à calibração ou defino nova altitude na localização ? Obrigado!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 16:20)

lserpa disse:


> Muitos de nós esquecemos que os módulos estão dentro de casa e que a altura do andar também conta! Para além disso, a altura do GPS tem uma margem de erro considerável.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


O meu módulo exterior está fora da casa, mas abrigado do sol e chuva ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Out 2017 às 16:20)

Tenho que rever isso, pois já foi há algum tempo a última vez que calibrei... sei que não foi difícil. Hoje provavelmente não terei tempo para ver isso, mas se calhar amanhã tenho a resposta 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 16:23)

lserpa disse:


> Tenho que rever isso, pois já foi há algum tempo a última vez que calibrei... sei que não foi difícil. Hoje provavelmente não terei tempo para ver isso, mas se calhar amanhã tenho a resposta
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Ajuda me quando puderes, desculpa ...preciso mesmo que a pressão fique correta...a temperatura e humidade exterior está dar bem...apenas a pressão está errada ..agradeço te ...
Daqui algumas semanas irei comprar o módulo da chuva e depois do vento, para assim ficar com estação completa ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Out 2017 às 17:00)

joselamego disse:


> Ajuda me quando puderes, desculpa ...preciso mesmo que a pressão fique correta...a temperatura e humidade exterior está dar bem...apenas a pressão está errada ..agradeço te ...
> Daqui algumas semanas irei comprar o módulo da chuva e depois do vento, para assim ficar com estação completa ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Afinal também dá para ajustar através da aplicação... vais a definições, selecionas a tua estação e o módulo interior, depois selecionas localização e inseres a altitude manualmente até chegar ao valor em Hpa pretendido. 
Utilizar uma estação próxima de referência e de preferencia oficial.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 17:07)

lserpa disse:


> Afinal também dá para ajustar através da aplicação... vais a definições, selecionas a tua estação e o módulo interior, depois selecionas localização e inseres a altitude manualmente até chegar ao valor em Hpa pretendido.
> Utilizar uma estação próxima de referência e de preferencia oficial.
> 
> 
> ...


Mas a estação a selecionar não é a minha? Ou tem que ser de outra pessoa ...?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Out 2017 às 17:14)

joselamego disse:


> Mas a estação a selecionar não é a minha? Ou tem que ser de outra pessoa ...?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



O que o ISERPA quis dizer é para ter como base de referência a pressão atmosférica (em hPa ou mb)  de outra estação próxima, de preferência oficial, mas a estação mais próxima daí do IPMA, que é a da Foía não tem dados de pressão.


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 17:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O que o ISERPA quis dizer é para ter como base de referência a pressão atmosférica (em hPa ou mb)  de outra estação próxima, de preferência oficial, mas a estação mais próxima daí do IPMA, que é a da Foía não tem dados de pressão.


Então como faço para ver a pressão de uma estação oficial?obrigado Mr Neves 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Out 2017 às 18:18)

joselamego disse:


> Então como faço para ver a pressão de uma estação oficial?obrigado Mr Neves
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


No wu não há nenhuma perto de ti? Ou a mais próxima do IPMA deve dar.


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 18:23)

mr. phillip disse:


> No wu não há nenhuma perto de ti? Ou a mais próxima do IPMA deve dar.


Vou tentar, obrigado Mr.phillip

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Out 2017 às 18:47)

joselamego disse:


> Então como faço para ver a pressão de uma estação oficial?obrigado Mr Neves
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Pois a estação mais próxima e com dados de pressão atmosférica é a do aeródromo de Portimão a cerca de 20km dessa rua. Não deve haver assim diferenças muito significativas, mas também as estações aí próximas do WU têm valores tão distintos


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 19:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois a estação mais próxima e com dados de pressão atmosférica é a do aeródromo de Portimão a cerca de 20km dessa rua. Não deve haver assim diferenças muito significativas, mas também as estações aí próximas do WU têm valores estão distintos


A média da pressão aqui das estações Netatmo é de 1017/1019

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Out 2017 às 20:12)

joselamego disse:


> A média da pressão aqui das estações Netatmo é de 1017/1019
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Ajusta então a altitude até obter 1917hPa, parece-me ser um valor de pressão aceitável.


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 20:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ajusta então a altitude até obter 1917hPa, parece-me ser um valor de pressão aceitável.


Obrigado Mr.Neves pela tua ajuda ...vou tentar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Out 2017 às 14:23)

Quero agradecer ao Mr.Neves, Mr.Phillip, Iserpa por me terem dado dicas e ajudado a eu ajustar a pressão da minha Netatmo..já consegui , está nos 1017 hPa 
Abraço ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2017 às 02:50)

Boa noite ,
Tenho uma dúvida , se me puderem ajudar...
Tenho duas estações metereológicas , a Netatmo ( comprada na semana passada)e uma Auriol ( ano de 2010)com sensor de pluviosidade, e anenómetro, e verifico que durante a noite a Auriol apresenta menos 1 grau do que a da Netatmo . Porque será ? Haverá algum erro na minha Netatmo ? 
Obrigado !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Out 2017 às 08:50)

+-1°C não será nada de grave.
Penso que a precisão da aureol deve ser essa.
Se tivermos 2 termómetros de 1°C de precisão , a diferença entre os 2 pode chegar a ser de 2°C; um a registar +1 e o outro -1.
Não sei se me fiz entender...


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2017 às 12:18)

Sim WHORTAS, entendi.então ter mais um grau não é nada de grave ...obrigado !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2017 às 12:26)

Isso é comum acontecer. Também tenho duas estações e ambas têm ligeiras diferenças.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2017 às 12:38)

lserpa disse:


> Isso é comum acontecer. Também tenho duas estações e ambas têm ligeiras diferenças.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Olá Iserpa , tenho duas estações, uma Auriol e a Netatmo..A Auriol tem dado durante a noite menos 1 grau ...


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2017 às 12:54)

joselamego disse:


> Olá Iserpa , tenho duas estações, uma Auriol e a Netatmo..A Auriol tem dado durante a noite menos 1 grau ...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Tenho uma Oregon scientific e a Netatmo, entre as duas as diferenças chegam a ser de um grau. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2017 às 20:45)

lserpa disse:


> Tenho uma Oregon scientific e a Netatmo, entre as duas as diferenças chegam a ser de um grau.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Sendo assim é normal...não tenho que me preocupar em a Netatmo dar + 1°C em relação às Auriol ..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Out 2017 às 21:20)

joselamego disse:


> Sendo assim é normal...não tenho que me preocupar em a Netatmo dar + 1°C em relação às Auriol ..
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



O normal até pode ser. Agora nunca se sabe é qual a verdadeira temperatura, mas quanto a isso não há muito fazer  . Aqui tenho frequentemente problemas desses, em 2015 até cheguei ao ponto de fazer tabelas com os registos de umas quantas de sondas e com o meu sensor atual, mas foram todos algo inconclusivos. Inclusivamente tentei testar nos dias mais gelados, as temperaturas registadas face ao início de congelação de algumas tinas de água destilada que dispus junto aos termómetros. Até as próprias sondas auriol (aquelas sondas do lidl) apresentavam valores diferentes. No entanto deu para perceber que os meus Auriol não eram grande coisa, houve dias de água congelada, e mínimas positivas registadas pelos auriol. Parecendo que não numa situação de neve ou geada é muito diferente ter por exemplo 0ºC ou 1ºC. Julgo que não há muito a fazer numa situação destas, alguns dirão: "estão o dois sensores a medir bem, escolhe o que achares melhor".


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2017 às 21:24)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O normal até pode ser. Agora nunca se sabe é qual a verdadeira temperatura, mas quanto a isso não há muito fazer  . Aqui tenho frequentemente problemas desses, em 2015 até cheguei ao ponto de fazer tabelas com os registos de umas quantas de sondas e com o meu sensor atual, mas foram todos algo inconclusivos. Inclusivamente tentei testar nos dias mais gelados, as temperaturas registadas face ao início de congelação de algumas tinas de água destilada que dispus junto aos termómetros. Até as próprias sondas auriol (aquelas sondas do lidl) apresentavam valores diferentes. No entanto deu para perceber que os meus Auriol não eram grande coisa, houve dias de água congelada, e mínimas positivas registadas pelos auriol. Parecendo que não numa situação de neve ou geada é muito diferente ter por exemplo 0ºC ou 1ºC. Julgo que não há muito a fazer numa situação destas, alguns dirão: "estão o dois sensores a medir bem, escolhe o que achares melhor".


Olá Mr.Neves, pois é difícil sabermos qual a mais correta ...
Há sempre várias marcas, e dentro da mesma marca , todas com valores diferentes . 
A Auriol já tenho desde 2010 e a Netatmo comprei na semana passada ...
Espero sinceramente não ficar desiludido com a Netatmo 
Esta semana já vou ter o sensor de chuva ( pluviômetro ) mandei vir 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Out 2017 às 21:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O normal até pode ser. Agora nunca se sabe é qual a verdadeira temperatura, mas quanto a isso não há muito fazer  . ....., escolhe o que achares melhor".


Este assunto "dá pano para mangas" pois existem vários factores que condicionam todos os cálculos quando queremos comparar valores.
Por exemplo: o tipo de RS, o tempo de resposta do sensor e a precisão do sensor.
No caso de não ter sensores calibrados, a temperatura "mais verdadeira" será uma média de todos os sensores.


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2017 às 21:54)

WHORTAS disse:


> Este assunto "dá pano para mangas" pois existem vários factores que condicionam todos os cálculos quando queremos comparar valores.
> Por exemplo: o tipo de RS, o tempo de resposta do sensor e a precisão do sensor.
> No caso de não ter sensores calibrados, a temperatura "mais verdadeira" será uma média de todos os sensores.


Boa noite , WHORTAS,
A minha Netatmo logo que a recebi , calibrei...sabendo que  o tempo de resposta do sensor ao servidor meteoware é de 10 minutos ...o sensor da Auriol que tenho é mais rápida a dar o feedback para a consola ...
Mas a verdade é que tem sido apenas 1 ou 2 graus de diferença , em relação às Netatmo ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Out 2017 às 22:06)

Joselamego
O tempo de resposta a que me referia não é o tempo que demora a envias dados. É sim o tempo necessário para o sensor “sentir” a mudança da temperatura


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2017 às 22:15)

WHORTAS disse:


> Joselamego
> O tempo de resposta a que me referia não é o tempo que demora a envias dados. É sim o tempo necessário para o sensor “sentir” a mudança da temperatura


Desculpa o meu erro...sim o tempo resposta face ao frio, deve demorar mais numa estação do que em outra...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Out 2017 às 23:20)

WHORTAS disse:


> Este assunto "dá pano para mangas" pois existem vários factores que condicionam todos os cálculos quando queremos comparar valores.
> Por exemplo: o tipo de RS, o tempo de resposta do sensor e a precisão do sensor.
> No caso de não ter sensores calibrados, a temperatura "mais verdadeira" será uma média de todos os sensores.



Eu sei muito bem disso, aliás foi o que cheguei a fazer há uns anos no seguimento, em que apresentava uma média das temperaturas lidas entre 2 sensores La Crosse, no entanto desisti disso e passei a usar um só sensor. Esse estudo que eu fiz de mínimas foi inicialmente feito sem quaisquer proteções (rs) nos sensores, e foi graças a isso que eu e o CptRena também percebemos a ocorrência do efeito do arrefecimento radiativo dos corpos. Ou seja os termómetros quando não possuem RS arrefecem mais do que a realidade nas noites de céu limpo e vento nulo.  Daí que o mesmo efeito ocorra na água, pelo que se explica o motivo de por vezes não serem precisas temperaturas negativas do ar para congelar a água. Agora o que aconteceu foi que as sondas Auriol mesmo a sofrer arrefecimento radiativo nem sempre marcaram temperaturas negativas e no entanto a o sensor La crosse registava, e a água aparecia congelada. Depois testei as sondas auriol dentro do rolo de papel revestido com folha de alumínio e a diferença entre os auriol e o la crosse (sem RS) ainda mais elevada foi, pelo que foi de algum modo simples descartar as medições dos auriol.

Agora quanto ao teu caso @joselamego, também é provável que o sensor da tua Auriol já não esteja em plenas condições, isto é pura especulação, mas com o passar do tempo os sensores também descalibram.


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2017 às 23:25)

joselamego disse:


> Olá Mr.Neves, pois é difícil sabermos qual a mais correta ...
> Há sempre várias marcas, e dentro da mesma marca , todas com valores diferentes .
> A Auriol já tenho desde 2010 e a Netatmo comprei na semana passada ...
> Espero sinceramente não ficar desiludido com a Netatmo
> ...



Tenho diferenças com o sensor da chuva por vezes, mas estão em zonas diferentes e afastados pelo menos 50 metros... o anemómetro da Netatmo é muito fraquinho... faz medições de 10 em 10 minutos... e falha muitas rajadas superiores... o que tenho da Oregon é muitíssimo superior... consigo obter o vento instantâneo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2017 às 23:31)

O meu sensor do Lidl por fim já marcava 40 graus em dias de 20 lolol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Out 2017 às 23:31)

lserpa disse:


> Tenho diferenças com o sensor da chuva por vezes, mas estão em zonas diferentes e afastados pelo menos 50 metros... o anemómetro da Netatmo é muito fraquinho... faz medições de 10 em 10 minutos... e falha muitas rajadas superiores... o que tenho da Oregon é muitíssimo superior... consigo obter o vento instantâneo.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Relativamente ao pluviómetro também é possível que nesse caso (e desconheço os sensores) o cone ou a superficie coletora sejam diferentes a receber a água, podendo até haver ressalto das gotas e como tal os resultados vão ser diferentes.


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2017 às 23:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Relativamente ao pluviómetro também é possível que nesse caso (e desconheço os sensores) o cone ou a superficie coletora sejam diferentes a receber a água, podendo até haver ressalto das gotas e como tal os resultados vão ser diferentes.


Eu na estação Auriol tenho anenometro e pluviômetro ...o pluviômetro é muito fiável, agora o anenometro é razoável, mas as rajadas nem sempre acerta...
A Netatmo vou ter esta semana o pluviômetro e espero dar sorte para que a chuva apareça pelo país ...
Vou deixar em campo aberto , para que a chuva ao cair dê certo mas claro o problema da Netatmo é dar informações de 10 em 10 minutos ..
Mas logo se vê o que sairá ....


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2017 às 23:39)

lserpa disse:


> Tenho diferenças com o sensor da chuva por vezes, mas estão em zonas diferentes e afastados pelo menos 50 metros... o anemómetro da Netatmo é muito fraquinho... faz medições de 10 em 10 minutos... e falha muitas rajadas superiores... o que tenho da Oregon é muitíssimo superior... consigo obter o vento instantâneo.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Acredito que o anenometro da Netatmo seja fraco, mas o pluviômetro seja melhor...e depois vou comparar a quantidade precipitação com a da minha Auriol ...
Claro que a Auriol não está ligada por wi-fi , ou seja eu vejo na base e depois dou o feedback da quantidade aqui no tópico sul...mas a da Netatmo já dará as informações para o weatherunderground , de 10 em 10 minutos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Out 2017 às 23:43)

A minha Oregon estava ligado ao Pc e a debitar dados para o WU, mas era chato, pois tinha que ter o computador ligado 24/7, daí a minha opção pela Netatmo, nesse aspecto o preço qualidade compensa. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2017 às 23:44)

lserpa disse:


> A minha Oregon estava ligado ao Pc e a debitar dados para o WU, mas era chato, pois tinha que ter o computador ligado 24/7, daí a minha opção pela Netatmo, nesse aspecto o preço qualidade compensa.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


A minha Netatmo tb tenho que ter 24 h sobre 24 h...porque necessita de wi-fi e PC sempre ligados ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 13:51)

Boa tarde, 
Precisava já vossa ajuda ,
Já comprei o módulo da chuva , ou seja o pluviômetro, instalei mas agora dá me que já tenho mm de chuva e não choveu ...
Desinstalei e voltei a instalar e continua a dar valores em mm de chuva ... Como faço para colocar a 0 ( zero) de precipitação ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 13:53)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Precisava já vossa ajuda ,
> Já comprei o módulo da chuva , ou seja o pluviômetro, instalei mas agora dá me que já tenho mm de chuva e não choveu ...
> Desinstalei e voltei a instalar e continua a dar valores em mm de chuva ... Como faço para colocar a 0 ( zero) de precipitação ?
> ...



Boas, no lado direito é o forecast, no lado esquerdo o acumulado.

Se for o do lado esquerdo, creio que não dá para fazer reset...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 13:55)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 13:57)

lserpa disse:


> Boas, no lado direito é o forecast, no lado esquerdo o acumulado.
> 
> Se for o do lado esquerdo, creio que não dá para fazer reset...
> 
> ...


Então mas se não dá para fazer reset  então ficarei com estes 1 .1 mm sem ainda ter chovido...
Que fiz eu de errado?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 13:59)

joselamego disse:


> Então mas se não dá para fazer reset  então ficarei com estes 1 .1 mm sem ainda ter chovido...
> Que fiz eu de errado?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Poderá ter sido ao montar, ou até mesmo ao encaixar o copo. Isso é um bocado sensível.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 14:01)

lserpa disse:


> Poderá ter sido ao montar, ou até mesmo ao encaixar o copo. Isso é um bocado sensível.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Puxa, eu tentei ter cuidado ao instalar,retirei as pilhas e coloquei de novo, fechei e rodei ...fiquei chateado...
Obrigado Iserpa por me tentares ajudar ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 14:04)

joselamego disse:


> Puxa, eu tentei ter cuidado ao instalar,retirei as pilhas e coloquei de novo, fechei e rodei ...fiquei chateado...
> Obrigado Iserpa por me tentares ajudar ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



De qualquer das formas trata-se de um valor pouco significante, mas se há alguma forma de eliminar esse valor eu desconheço por completo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 14:05)

lserpa disse:


> De qualquer das formas trata-se de um valor pouco significante, mas se há alguma forma de eliminar esse valor eu desconheço por completo.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Amanhã volta a 0 ? Amanhã deve voltar a zero, como não está prevista chuva ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 14:07)

Às 00:00 volta a 0  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 14:10)

lserpa disse:


> Às 00:00 volta a 0
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Obrigado! Sendo assim tudo bem ..como é outro dia...
Agora falta me só o sensor , módulo do vento ( anenómetro ) comprarei lá para o natal...assim fico com a estação completa ..
Com este módulo da chuva vou depois comparar ,quando chover ,com o pluviômetro da minha outra estação, a Auriol...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (13 Out 2017 às 19:36)

Claro que da para eliminar isso!


lserpa disse:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Claro que da para eliminar!
No pc em definições delete measurements e apagas o período do sensor que pretendes


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 19:52)

aoc36 disse:


> Claro que da para eliminar isso!
> 
> 
> Claro que da para eliminar!
> No pc em definições delete measurements e apagas o período do sensor que pretendes


Vou tentar.. obrigado aoc36

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 19:56)

aoc36 disse:


> Claro que da para eliminar isso!
> 
> 
> Claro que da para eliminar!
> No pc em definições delete measurements e apagas o período do sensor que pretendes



Afinal vim aprender alguma coisa para aqui  lololol. Como nunca necessitei, desconhecia... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (13 Out 2017 às 19:59)

lserpa disse:


> Afinal vim aprender alguma coisa para aqui  lololol. Como nunca necessitei, desconhecia...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Como precisei acabei por descobrir.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 20:01)

aoc36 disse:


> Claro que da para eliminar isso!
> 
> 
> Claro que da para eliminar!
> No pc em definições delete measurements e apagas o período do sensor que pretendes


Tentei e não consigo...eu ativei o sensor por volta 13 h da tarde.  Mas nesse tópico delete measurements , só tem horas até 12 AM e PM 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (13 Out 2017 às 20:06)

joselamego disse:


> Tentei e não consigo...eu ativei o sensor por volta 13 h da tarde.  Mas nesse tópico delete measurements , só tem horas até 12 AM e PM
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Selecionaste o sensor?


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 20:07)

aoc36 disse:


> Selecionaste o sensor?


Sim , selecionei , e depois diz 
It cannot be undone

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (13 Out 2017 às 20:08)

Estranho, não aparece mais horas?!


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 20:10)

aoc36 disse:


> Estranho, não aparece mais horas?!


Não , só tem am e pm 
Vou tirar foto e envio te

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 20:11)

Aqui vai a foto e como se vê no PC 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (13 Out 2017 às 20:12)

e carregando do lado direito nos quadradinhos nao da para colocar as horas que pretendes?


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 20:17)

aoc36 disse:


> e carregando do lado direito nos quadradinhos nao da para colocar as horas que pretendes?


Dá , mas Altero as horas e diz sempre a mesma mensagem 
It cannot be undone

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (13 Out 2017 às 20:19)

Muito estranho. ve se consegues amnha, visto que é novo o sensor.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 20:21)

aoc36 disse:


> Muito estranho. ve se consegues amnha, visto que é novo o sensor.


Pois é estranho...devia dar ...eu selecionei as horas antes das 13 h de tarde e dá srmpre mesma mensagem 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (13 Out 2017 às 20:23)

joselamego disse:


> Pois é estranho...devia dar ...eu selecionei as horas antes das 13 h de tarde e dá srmpre mesma mensagem
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Não teras a trocar os AM com PM? faz varios despistes


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 20:26)

aoc36 disse:


> Não teras a trocar os AM com PM? faz varios despistes


Vou tentar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 20:31)

Nada..... Que azar...não sei o motivo de não dar 
Desculpa aborrecer te com isto 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (13 Out 2017 às 20:45)

joselamego disse:


> Nada..... Que azar...não sei o motivo de não dar
> Desculpa aborrecer te com isto
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



É na boa.


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2017 às 00:52)

Boa noite ,
Tenho uma dúvida ...
Tenho o sensor da chuva da Netatmo instalada , ao ir ao site do weatherunderground , ao clicar por cima da minha estação, verifico que o acumulado e taxa de precipitação em vez de ter 0,0 mm , está a tracejado. ...enquanto outros membros , com estações Netatmo que tenha o mesmo sensor da chuva , tem 0,0 mm
Eu tb deveria ter...
Porque será?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 16:04)

Boa tarde, 
Precisava da vossa ajuda, 
O meu sensor de chuva não aparece com dados no site do weatherunderground .. é como se não tivesse sensor e eu tenho ativo 
.tenho instalada no software da Netatmo...
Qual será o problema? 
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2017 às 16:09)

O sensor de chuva só irá aparecer sempre que registar precipitação diária. 
Vê no histórico do WU se há precipitação registada pela tua estação. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2017 às 16:11)

Já agora, partilha o link da tua estação no WU. Quero ver como está...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (17 Out 2017 às 16:11)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Precisava da vossa ajuda,
> O meu sensor de chuva não aparece com dados no site do weatherunderground .. é como se não tivesse sensor e eu tenho ativo
> .tenho instalada no software da Netatmo...
> ...


Boa tarde, já experimentas-te o forum da *NetNamo?* Talvez tenha resposta a esse problema.


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 16:17)

lserpa disse:


> Já agora, partilha o link da tua estação no WU. Quero ver como está...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Desliguei o sensor chuva e voltei a instalar  e agora acusou 1 mm, mesmo chover ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 16:18)

Thomar disse:


> Boa tarde, já experimentas-te o forum da *NetNamo?* Talvez tenha resposta a esse problema.


Sim já, obrigado ....vou tentar resolver. ...instalando de novo .obrigado Thomar

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 16:22)

lserpa disse:


> Já agora, partilha o link da tua estação no WU. Quero ver como está...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Aqui vai o link 
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMONCHIQ5#history

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2017 às 16:23)

A estação é a IMONCHIQ5? Se  for, está registado 1mm


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 16:25)

lserpa disse:


> A estação é a IMONCHIQ5? Se  for, está registado 0.1mm
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Sim, enviei te o link 
Ao reinstalar de novo o sensor da chuva , como é sensível , acusou alguns mm...mesmo sem ter chovido 
E agora não consigo fazer reset 
Mas pelo que vejo já dá valores no weatherunderground ..
Ou seja quando chover já deve funcionar bem 
Será assim?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2017 às 16:25)

Cá está 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 16:27)

lserpa disse:


> Cá está
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, então está tudo correto ...
Agora como não consigo fazer reset , resta esperar pela meia noite e que volte a valores de 0 mm
Estou é com esperança que na próxima madrugada chova...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2017 às 16:28)

O WU só assume o sensor quando este regista precipitação, caso contrário ao consultar o WU num dia sem precipitação o sensor não aparecerá.  é deste modo que funciona


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 16:29)

lserpa disse:


> O WU só assume o sensor quando este regista precipitação, caso contrário ao consultar o WU num dia sem precipitação o sensor não aparecerá.  é deste modo que funciona
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Então mas eu no weatherunderground , vejo outras estações Netatmo pelo país e tem informação todo dia de 0,0 mm
Porque será ? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2017 às 16:31)

joselamego disse:


> Então mas eu no weatherunderground , vejo outras estações Netatmo pelo país e tem informação todo dia de 0,0 mm
> Porque será ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



És capaz de ter razão lolol! Esse pluviómetro nunca tinha registado precipitação? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 16:33)

lserpa disse:


> És capaz de ter razão lolol! Esse pluviómetro nunca tinha registado precipitação?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Chuva real não ...mas eu ao reinstalar acusou agora 1 mm...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2017 às 16:34)

Por exemplo, a minha está assim: 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 16:38)

lserpa disse:


> Por exemplo, a minha está assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minha está assim 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2017 às 16:42)

À partida, já deverá estar operacional para registar a primeira chuva da estação  o que já não deve faltar muito 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 16:44)

Ok, obrigado amigo Iserpa ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Out 2017 às 01:02)

A previsão da minha netatmo para amanhã é algo incógnita lolol







Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2017 às 01:04)

lserpa disse:


> A previsão da minha netatmo para amanhã é algo incógnita lolol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uauuuuuu

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (3 Nov 2017 às 23:00)

Boa noite,

Está na altura de substituir a minha Auriol.
Estou interessado nesta estação. Ando a ver os preços. Onde a adquiriram? Directamente no site da NetAtmo? Enviam para Portugal? Na Amazon? 
Obrigado pela V/ ajuda.


----------



## lserpa (3 Nov 2017 às 23:04)

fhff disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Está na altura de substituir a minha Auriol.
> Estou interessado nesta estação. Ando a ver os preços. Onde a adquiriram? Directamente no site da NetAtmo? Enviam para Portugal? Na Amazon?
> Obrigado pela V/ ajuda.



Sei que algumas Worten já tiveram, mas eu adquiri diretamente na NEtAtmo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 23:05)

fhff disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Está na altura de substituir a minha Auriol.
> Estou interessado nesta estação. Ando a ver os preços. Onde a adquiriram? Directamente no site da NetAtmo? Enviam para Portugal? Na Amazon?
> Obrigado pela V/ ajuda.


Boa noite, 
Eu tenho uma , comprei no dia 3 outubro 
Até agora estou a gostar ...
Tenho dois sensores, interno e externo e o pluviômetro...só me falta o anenometro 
Comprei através da Amazon ( demorou quase duas semanas )
Paguei 147 euros 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (4 Nov 2017 às 00:42)

Obrigado aos dois.
@joselamego 147 EUR já com pluviometro? Na Amazon.es o preço é de 140 EUR + 60 EUR pelo pluviómetro.
@lserpa Qual o custo de envio directamente pela Netatmo? No site estão com uma promoção na compra do pluviometro+anemomentro por 138 EUR (desconto de 30 EUR).

Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## lserpa (4 Nov 2017 às 00:48)

fhff disse:


> Obrigado aos dois.
> @joselamego 147 EUR já com pluviometro? Na Amazon.es o preço é de 140 EUR + 60 EUR pelo pluviómetro.
> @lserpa Qual o custo de envio directamente pela Netatmo? No site estão com uma promoção na compra do pluviometro+anemomentro por 138 EUR (desconto de 30 EUR).
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda.



Se não me falha a memória, não paguei portes... mas também já foi à bastante tempo... agora não tenho a certeza...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Nov 2017 às 01:09)

fhff disse:


> Obrigado aos dois.
> @joselamego 147 EUR já com pluviometro? Na Amazon.es o preço é de 140 EUR + 60 EUR pelo pluviómetro.
> @lserpa Qual o custo de envio directamente pela Netatmo? No site estão com uma promoção na compra do pluviometro+anemomentro por 138 EUR (desconto de 30 EUR).
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda.


147 euros só com sensores, externo e interno ( Amazon)
O pluviômetro custou me 72 euros ( Worten)
Qualquer dúvida diz ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (4 Nov 2017 às 23:41)

Boa noite. Não sei se fiz bem ou mal, mas hoje mesmo, encomendei uma. Paguei 156 €. Qual a vossa opinião sobre a facilidade de instalação do software? Parece-me que é  todo em inglês. Não  dá para alterar a língua? É que eu não  percebo nada de inglês.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Nov 2017 às 09:39)

Já eu comprei ontem o pluviómetro para compor melhor a estação... Para a semana já o devo ter... Fica só a faltar a chuva...


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2017 às 10:10)

Eu tenho a minha estação desde o dia 3 outubro...
O pluviômetro comprei 3 semanas mais tarde ...já testei e tive os acumulados este fim semana de Monchique ...
Para já estou satisfeito 
Vim ao norte ( Gondomar) e consigo ver através da APP da Netatmo os dados ..ou seja acompanho mesmo à distância ...


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2017 às 10:13)

ct1gnd disse:


> Boa noite. Não sei se fiz bem ou mal, mas hoje mesmo, encomendei uma. Paguei 156 €. Qual a vossa opinião sobre a facilidade de instalação do software? Parece-me que é  todo em inglês. Não  dá para alterar a língua? É que eu não  percebo nada de inglês.


Olá 
A estação é simples de instalar
Os 156 euros é com os dois módulos ? 
A língua dá em português, mas apesar disso tem um aspecto ou outro que aparece em inglês, mas quase tudo lês em português 
Estou satisfeito com minha ...espero que também fiques com a tua 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Nov 2017 às 10:40)

mr. phillip disse:


> Já eu comprei ontem o pluviómetro para compor melhor a estação... Para a semana já o devo ter... Fica só a faltar a chuva...


Posso saber quanto custou? É que tenho ideia de posteriormente comprar tambem. Foi em Portugal?


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Nov 2017 às 10:48)

joselamego disse:


> Olá
> A estação é simples de instalar
> Os 156 euros é com os dois módulos ?
> A língua dá em português, mas apesar disso tem um aspecto ou outro que aparece em inglês, mas quase tudo lês em português
> ...


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2017 às 10:55)

Sim, se precisares pede ajuda ...
Estás à vontade ...


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Nov 2017 às 11:04)

ct1gnd disse:


> Posso saber quanto custou? É que tenho ideia de posteriormente comprar tambem. Foi em Portugal?


70 paus com oferta do suporte para instalação. Comprei no site deles.


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Nov 2017 às 12:03)

Qual é o site. É em Portugal?


Já vi.Obrigado.


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2017 às 12:14)

mr. phillip disse:


> 70 paus com oferta do suporte para instalação. Comprei no site deles.


Meu pluviômetro também foi 70 euros 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (6 Nov 2017 às 00:15)

Alguém me sabe dizer a que distância transmitem os sensores? A minha ideia é  de colocar o exterior a cerca de 18 metros  do sensor interior. Será  que dá?


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2017 às 00:20)

ct1gnd disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer a que distância transmitem os sensores? A minha ideia é  de colocar o exterior a cerca de 18 metros  do sensor interior. Será  que dá?


Na caixa dos sensores, nas instruções diz até 100 metros ...o meu está quase esses 100 metros e ainda me dá sinal com dois tracinhos ...
Vou te mostrar por foto 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2017 às 00:23)

ct1gnd disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer a que distância transmitem os sensores? A minha ideia é  de colocar o exterior a cerca de 18 metros  do sensor interior. Será  que dá?


Aqui está 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (6 Nov 2017 às 14:02)

Sendo assim já estou mais tranquilo.
Mandei vir hoje o pluviometro.
Vamos lá a ver como correm as ligações.


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2017 às 15:22)

ct1gnd disse:


> Sendo assim já estou mais tranquilo.
> Mandei vir hoje o pluviometro.
> Vamos lá a ver como correm as ligações.


Só falta é a chuva ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2017 às 17:04)

Os dois sensores, um dentro de casa e outro no exterior 








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Nov 2017 às 20:42)

Estou a fazer um mini teste com os meus sensores de temperatura. Tenho uma estação de supermercado juntamente com a Netatmo com os sensores quase no mesmo sitio.
As temperaturas são muito similares.
Aproveitei que não chove e mudei o sensor dessa estação barata para longe da parede.
Em 5 minutos a temperatura já baixou 2 graus. Parece que está explicado o mistério das mínimas altas. Assim que venha o RS, a Netatmo fica logo com valores mais condizentes com a fama da zona.


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2017 às 21:04)

joselamego disse:


> Os dois sensores, um dentro de casa e outro no exterior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acham que o meu sensor externo está bem instalado ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (10 Nov 2017 às 17:51)

joselamego disse:


> Acham que o meu sensor externo está bem instalado ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Acho que esse sensor não deve dar leituras precisas.
Para isso poder acontecer, deve estar ao ar livre, dentro de um Radiation Shield.

Cumprimentos


----------



## lserpa (10 Nov 2017 às 17:56)

RSS disse:


> Acho que esse sensor não deve dar leituras precisas.
> Para isso poder acontecer, deve estar ao ar livre, dentro de um Radiation Shield.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Este tipo de estação não vem acompanha por radiation shield, portanto deverá ser instalada numa zona protegida. Nunca poderá ficar exposta diretamente à luz solar. 
Caso contrário os registos serão completamente irrealistas durante o dia.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 18:00)

lserpa disse:


> Este tipo de estação não vem acompanha por radiation shield, portanto deverá ser instalada numa zona protegida. Nunca poderá ficar exposta diretamente à luz solar.
> Caso contrário os registos serão completamente irrealistas durante o dia.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


O sensor externo está abrigado da luz , sol e chuva...por isso penso que não estará a dar mal os dados, até porque tem me dado temperaturas iguais ao do IPMA

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (10 Nov 2017 às 21:59)

RSS disse:


> Acho que esse sensor não deve dar leituras precisas.
> Para isso poder acontecer, deve estar ao ar livre, dentro de um Radiation Shield.


Qual o melhor RS para esta estação?
Algum à venda em Portugal?


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 22:53)

ct1gnd disse:


> Qual o melhor RS para esta estação?
> Algum à venda em Portugal?


Deve haver mas sinceramente não sei qual !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (10 Nov 2017 às 23:22)

Caso alguém descubra o RS, por favor avisem 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Nov 2017 às 23:27)

lserpa disse:


> Caso alguém descubra o RS, por favor avisem
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



https://www.allmeteo.com/sun-shield-for-netatmo


----------



## lserpa (11 Nov 2017 às 01:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> https://www.allmeteo.com/sun-shield-for-netatmo



120$Us!!! What a hell! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Nov 2017 às 01:57)

lserpa disse:


> 120$Us!!! What a hell!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



É verdade, eu reparei nisso Mas foi a única coisa que encontrei, e ainda por cima parece que só foi lançado em Agosto. Não sei porque é que os rs tendem sempre a ser tão caros, devem ser feitos com ouro. Por isso é que muitos preferem os artesanais, só que nem todos têm muito jeito (meu caso, que já tentei começar a construir um "n" vezes,  mas depois não passa do pensamento, e regresso à banalidade dos rs feitos com cartão e rolo de papel)


----------



## lserpa (11 Nov 2017 às 01:59)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É verdade, eu reparei nisso Mas foi a única coisa que encontrei, e ainda por cima parece que só foi lançado em Agosto. Não sei porque é que os rs tendem sempre a ser tão caros, devem ser feitos com ouro. Por isso é que muitos preferem os artesanais, só que nem todos têm muito jeito (meu caso, que já tentei começar a construir um "n" vezes,  mas depois não passa do pensamento, e regresso à banalidade dos rs feitos com cartão e rolo de papel)



E que tal uma 3D printer  deve dar resultado 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Nov 2017 às 02:04)

lserpa disse:


> E que tal uma 3D printer  deve dar resultado
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



É uma ideia... Quando fiz a pesquisa encontrei outro rs no EBAY, mas este é artesanal, diz que serve para a netatmo, se serve ou não fica a questão:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOLAR-RAD...for-netatmo-wh1080-oregon-wh3081/181591063333


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2017 às 11:11)

Primeiro teste com o RS para a Netatmo, falhou miseravelmente quando exposto ao sol. A temperatura disparou acima dos 20.
Fui comprar tinta preta para o interior e branca para o exterior a ver se resolve. Senão fica apenas como proteção para a chuva.
Quando secar a tinta, logo o coloco ao sol para ver o resultado.


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2017 às 11:18)

Encontrei este, será que o sensor externo da Netatmo cabe lá dentro?











https://www.casaclima.com/Garita-protectora-para-sensores-a98111402.html

Custa 12,90 euros.

a dimensão interior ao alto é de 16 cm..

O ideal seria este e montado em campo aberto..

https://www.casaclima.com/Garita-caseta-meteorológica-090002-V2-a090002.html

mas custa 349,90 euros 











mais o suporte do abrigo que custa 62,30 euros..






https://www.casaclima.com/Pata-para-caseta-090002-V2-a090005.html


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2017 às 11:40)

O primeiro que mostraste foi o que comprei...


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2017 às 11:42)

mr. phillip disse:


> O primeiro que mostraste foi o que comprei...


Filipe, espero que resulte, assim também compro 
Onde compraste?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2017 às 11:43)

mr. phillip disse:


> O primeiro que mostraste foi o que comprei...



Não será muito eficiente, também pelo preço, eles recomendam colocar à sombra, será mais uma protecção contra a chuva do que uma protecção eficaz para a radiação solar.. 

Não sei se, colocado ao sol durante todo o dia, mesmo que bem exposto à circulação, ele terá capacidade para dar valores correctos..ou seja se não agirá como uma pequena "estufa"


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2017 às 11:49)

Nada que uns testes não resolvam. Nas reviews que li dele, alguém comentou que pintando, o RS já dá valores aceitáveis.
Caso contrário, já tenho sítio para ele, e fica protegido da chuva.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2017 às 11:50)

joselamego disse:


> Filipe, espero que resulte, assim também compro
> Onde compraste?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Creio que na Amazon espanhola.


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2017 às 11:51)

mr. phillip disse:


> Creio que na Amazon espanhola.


Depois dá teu feedback do rshield, se der valores aceitáveis eu mando vir pela Amazon...obrigado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2017 às 11:54)

Combinado. Mas logo já devo ter uma ideia.


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2017 às 12:00)

Este é bastante  mais caro (85 euros) mas já pode ser montado num mastro e estar bem  exposto à radiação solar e todos os quadrantes ( Davis instruments)

Dimensões:

210 x 150 x 185 mm ( desconheço se o sensor da Netatmo caberá lá dentro) 







https://www.nautic21.com/termometros-e-higrometros/132-protector-solar.html


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2017 às 13:48)

Teste feito e... Esqueçam, guardem o dinheiro. A servir para alguma coisa serve para a chuva, pois para temperatura não pode ficar ao sol.
Pode ser que proteja da radiação difusa, para mim já serve.


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Nov 2017 às 14:17)

Snifa disse:


> Este é bastante  mais caro (85 euros) mas já pode ser montado num mastro e estar bem  exposto à radiação solar e todos os quadrantes ( Davis instruments)
> 
> Dimensões:
> 
> ...


Neste o da Oregon 200 cabe á rasca.
Penso que o da netnamo não entra


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2017 às 15:11)

mr. phillip disse:


> Teste feito e... Esqueçam, guardem o dinheiro. A servir para alguma coisa serve para a chuva, pois para temperatura não pode ficar ao sol.
> Pode ser que proteja da radiação difusa, para mim já serve.


Resumindo, é melhor continuar com o sensor externo abrigado da luz solar e da chuva ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2017 às 15:14)

joselamego disse:


> Resumindo, é melhor continuar com o sensor externo abrigado da luz solar e da chuva ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Isso mesmo. Pelo menos com este RS.


----------



## ct1gnd (13 Nov 2017 às 00:05)

Pena a Netatmo não disponibizar um RS original. Pois nem todas as pessoas conseguem ter condições para ter o sensor abrigado da luz e da chuva.


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2017 às 00:42)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pena a Netatmo não disponibizar um RS original. Pois nem todas as pessoas conseguem ter condições para ter o sensor abrigado da luz e da chuva.


Verdade , ao menos com meu sensor exterior consigo ter dados fiáveis e iguais ou quase ao do IPMA

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2017 às 03:02)

Boa noite,
Tenho 3 estações metereológicas : 
- uma Auriol 
- uma Bresser 
- uma neatmo 

Envio aqui fotos das 3 e seus respetivos valores 

Foto 1 - 
Estação Auriol ( 10,9C de temperatura exterior ) ;
Estação Bresser (10,5C de temperatura exterior )81% HR 

Foto 2 - 
APP da estação Neatmo 
Temperatura exterior de 11,0°C 
84% HR 

O que acham dos valores  comparativos das 3 estações? 








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Nov 2017 às 07:45)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite,
> Tenho 3 estações metereológicas :
> - uma Auriol
> - uma Bresser
> ...


Boas
Todos os sensores têm um precisão de 1℃, certo ?
Se for esse o caso podes chegar a ter 2℃ de diferença entre eles.
Do que vejo estão óptimos.


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2017 às 08:37)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> Todos os sensores têm um precisão de 1℃, certo ?
> Se for esse o caso podes chegar a ter 2℃ de diferença entre eles.
> Do que vejo estão óptimos.


Olá WHORTAS,
Tirei novamente foto às 3 estações , agora de manhã ...

Auriol - temperatura de 10,9°C
Bresser - 10,2°C
Neatmo - 10,5°C 

Humidade relativa de 95% na Bresser e 97% na neatmo 









Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk

Todos os sensores tem precisão de 1 grau...


----------



## ct1gnd (13 Nov 2017 às 21:27)

Chegou hoje a minha estação. Já a coloquei a funcionar. Mas não a consigo ver no mapa. Qualquer coisa que eu não fiz bem?
Deveria estar próximo de Gouveia em Nabais, mas não me aparece nada.


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2017 às 21:38)

ct1gnd disse:


> Chegou hoje a minha estação. Já a coloquei a funcionar. Mas não a consigo ver no mapa. Qualquer coisa que eu não fiz bem?
> Deveria estar próximo de Gouveia em Nabais, mas não me aparece nada.


No mapa da weatherunderground ?
Tens que registar no site e depois criar a estação lá para aparecer no mapa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (13 Nov 2017 às 21:44)

Não, no mapa da Netatmo.


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2017 às 22:29)

ct1gnd disse:


> Não, no mapa da Netatmo.


Já tens a APP da estação no tlm? 
E PC tens?
Envio te foto da APP Netatmo é no final dois programas 
Meteoware plus e Datatmo 
Regista te nos dois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (13 Nov 2017 às 23:15)

Sim. Já tenho a app no telemovel e também no PC.  Funciona. Mas no mapa das estações da Netatmo aparecem algumas estações vizinhas,  mas a minha só aparece quando me logo. Não sei se é normal.


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2017 às 23:41)

ct1gnd disse:


> Sim. Já tenho a app no telemovel e também no PC.  Funciona. Mas no mapa das estações da Netatmo aparecem algumas estações vizinhas,  mas a minha só aparece quando me logo. Não sei se é normal.


Na minha aparece sempre 
Tenho o PC sempre ligado e a estação presente na Netatmo é site do weatherunderground 
Qual o nome da tua estação no weatherunderground ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (13 Nov 2017 às 23:47)

ct1gnd disse:


> Chegou hoje a minha estação. Já a coloquei a funcionar. Mas não a consigo ver no mapa. Qualquer coisa que eu não fiz bem?
> Deveria estar próximo de Gouveia em Nabais, mas não me aparece nada.









Vê se tens isto activo.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2017 às 23:59)

aoc36 disse:


> Vê se tens isto activo.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Tenho 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (14 Nov 2017 às 00:06)

Sim está  ativo. Consegue  ver a minha estação  no mapa da Netatmo.  Já  há  mais de uma hora que não  atualizar nada. Vejo as outras atualizar, ,mas a minha está  parada no tempo. Amanhã  tenho que ver o que está mal.


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2017 às 00:08)

ct1gnd disse:


> Sim está  ativo. Consegue  ver a minha estação  no mapa da Netatmo.  Já  há  mais de uma hora que não  atualizar nada. Vejo as outras atualizar, ,mas a minha está  parada no tempo. Amanhã  tenho que ver o que está mal.


E os dados estão atualizar na app do tlm ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (14 Nov 2017 às 00:14)

Nada. Não atualiza em lado nenhum.


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2017 às 00:16)

ct1gnd disse:


> Nada. Não atualiza em lado nenhum.


Faz o seguinte :
No sensor interior que dentro dentro de casa , pressiona o botão em cima do sensor durante uns segundos .
Isso vai fazer com que a estação reative
Vai aparecer uma luz a piscar e ao fim de uns minutos termina e aí deve reativar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (14 Nov 2017 às 11:54)

Bom dia !

Também comprei recentemente uma estação NETATMO !

Depois de ter configurado correctamente a minha localização/altitude, após vários testes verifiquei que a pressão atmosférica não coincidia com os valores oficiais do IPMA,
nem das estações próximas à minha localização (apesar de haver alguma disparidade de valores entre as restantes estações...)

Para conseguir ter uma pressão equivalente, tinha que dizer à minha NETATMO que estava a -20 metros (menos 20 metros) de altitude (sendo a minha altura real de 21 metros acima do nível do mar)

Ontem decidi levar a NETATMO ao aeroporto de Faro, colocar o módulo principal junto ao barómetro oficial, configurar a localização do aeroporto e altitude na App e esperar...
Conclui que a minha estação tinha um erro de +5 mb em relação ao barómetro de mercúrio aferido que serve de referência ao IPMA.

Para vosso conhecimento, a pressão atmosférica apresentada pelas estação NETATMO refere-se sempre à pressão equivalente a que existe ao nível médio do mar (NMM).
https://www.netatmo.com/en-US/helpc...n/1/how-does-the-pressure-measurement-work/10

Hoje contactei o suporte da NETATMO para esclarecer esta questão, e fiquei a saber que a NETATMO remotamente consegue reconfigurar o sensor !
Pedi para retirarem 5 mb ao sensor da minha estação...

Espero ter conseguido tirar algumas dúvidas que existiam sobre os valores da pressão atmosférica apresentados pelas estações NETATMO.


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2017 às 15:47)

RSS disse:


> Bom dia !
> 
> Também comprei recentemente uma estação NETATMO !
> 
> ...


E que mensagem enviaste à neatmo para teres a pressão corretamente?
Gostava tb de ver se a minha está correta ...obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2017 às 17:07)

ct1gnd disse:


> Sim está  ativo. Consegue  ver a minha estação  no mapa da Netatmo.  Já  há  mais de uma hora que não  atualizar nada. Vejo as outras atualizar, ,mas a minha está  parada no tempo. Amanhã  tenho que ver o que está mal.


Ct1gnd
Já vi a tua estação no site da weatherunderground ....já conseguiste reativar e a dar dados ...fixe!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (14 Nov 2017 às 20:58)

Boa noite
Essa estação que vê na weatherunderground é a minha estação velhinha, uma La Cross que está meio avariada.
A Netatmo ainda a não activei nesse site.
Onde estou a ter problemas é aqui:
https://weathermap.netatmo.com/
Apesar de ter activado "Contribute to the Netatmo weatermap, ela não aparece lá.
Algo não estou a fazer bem.


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2017 às 20:59)

ct1gnd disse:


> Boa noite
> Essa estação que vê na weatherunderground é a minha estação velhinha, uma La Cross que está meio avariada.
> A Netatmo ainda a não activei nesse site.
> Onde estou a ter problemas é aqui:
> ...


Pensava que era tua nova ....podes enviar msg a pedir ajuda à comunidade da Netatmo 
Eles respondem e via online  mesmo longe ajudam 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (14 Nov 2017 às 21:15)

Pode ver se no mapa da netatmo aparece a minha?
Eu só consigo ver se me logar ou se selecionar "rain"


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2017 às 21:18)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pode ver se no mapa da netatmo aparece a minha?
> Eu só consigo ver se me logar ou se selecionar "rain"


Não aparece ....envia msg para a comunidade Netatmo a colocar a questão 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (14 Nov 2017 às 21:50)

Mas se alterar ao fundo do lado esquerdo para "rain" já aparece, verdade?


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2017 às 21:57)

ct1gnd disse:


> Mas se alterar ao fundo do lado esquerdo para "rain" já aparece, verdade?


Penso que sim

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (14 Nov 2017 às 22:10)

Pois... é isso que não entendo. Sensor de chuva aparece, mas a temperatura não.


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2017 às 22:26)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois... é isso que não entendo. Sensor de chuva aparece, mas a temperatura não.


Pede ajuda na comunidade da neatmo...é melhor! Assim ficas com esse problema resolvido .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2017 às 23:15)

Malta, precisava da vossa opinião se puder ser ...
A minha estação Netatmo no site weatherunderground aparece duas vezes com nomes diferentes no centro da vila de Monchique ( envio as fotos para verem , nomes diferentes mas a mesma conta)
Acham melhor eu desativar e criar nova conta e password ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Nov 2017 às 23:33)

joselamego, não tem 2 estações a debitar dados na WU?
Hoje também já consegui ver a minha  no WU, está aqui.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I09NABAI2


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2017 às 00:26)

ct1gnd disse:


> joselamego, não tem 2 estações a debitar dados na WU?
> Hoje também já consegui ver a minha  no WU, está aqui.
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I09NABAI2


Tenho uma 
Imonchiq6
A antiga ainda estou tentar tirar mas não consegui...até enviei msg para Netatmo mas não responderam 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2017 às 00:30)

Já vi agora a tua no weatherunderground 
7 graus 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Nov 2017 às 00:40)

Aqui já faz muito frio de noite. A noite passada chegou aos 4. Estou a gostar da experiência com a Netatmo.
Que pensa do anemometro para ela? Como tem leituras de mais de 10 minutos é capaz de perder muitas rajadas.


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2017 às 01:24)

ct1gnd disse:


> Aqui já faz muito frio de noite. A noite passada chegou aos 4. Estou a gostar da experiência com a Netatmo.
> Que pensa do anemometro para ela? Como tem leituras de mais de 10 minutos é capaz de perder muitas rajadas.


Vou comprar o anenómetro em breve 
Sim, 10 em 10 min pode perder algumas rajadas ...mas no geral a estação funciona bem 
Criei ontem a imonchique6 
Agora tento eliminar a anterior 
Vês em Monchique uma ou duas estações ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (16 Nov 2017 às 11:20)

ct1gnd disse:


> Aqui já faz muito frio de noite. A noite passada chegou aos 4. Estou a gostar da experiência com a Netatmo.
> Que pensa do anemometro para ela? Como tem leituras de mais de 10 minutos é capaz de perder muitas rajadas.



Bom dia

As leituras acontecem a cada 5 minutos
São é enviadas (2 leituras) de 10 em 10 minutos para o site da Netatmo


----------



## RSS (16 Nov 2017 às 11:26)

ct1gnd disse:


> Chegou hoje a minha estação. Já a coloquei a funcionar. Mas não a consigo ver no mapa. Qualquer coisa que eu não fiz bem?
> Deveria estar próximo de Gouveia em Nabais, mas não me aparece nada.



Bom dia colega António

É possível ver se consegue saber a frequência nos 868Mhz em que o módulo externo emite ?

Cumprimentos


----------



## RSS (16 Nov 2017 às 11:33)

mr. phillip disse:


> Teste feito e... Esqueçam, guardem o dinheiro. A servir para alguma coisa serve para a chuva, pois para temperatura não pode ficar ao sol.
> Pode ser que proteja da radiação difusa, para mim já serve.



Bom dia

Gostava de saber a opinião geral sobre quem tem ou anda à procura de RS's (Radiation Shields) para abrigar o sensor externo da Netatmo.

Vou colocar o sensor externo no topo do prédio onde resido, situação que vai provocar muito mais horas de exposição directa ao sol.

Para poder ter leituras correctas, necessito de um RS

Já falei directamente com a Netatmo sobre este assunto, mas não comercializam, nem fazem qualquer recomendação a modelos ou marcas de RS's...


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Nov 2017 às 11:36)

A única coisa que te posso dizer é NÃO RECOMENDAR o que comprei. É absolutamente inútil para esse efeito. Será uma questão de procurar RS por essa net fora e colocar a questão aos fabricantes se o sensor da Netatmo lá cabe.
Mas, como em quase tudo na vida, a qualidade paga-se.
Ou então, DIY.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Nov 2017 às 12:03)

Por falar em Netatmo, ontem instalei o penico e o gajo hoje já me marcou 0.6mm... Assumindo que o gajo não levou uma regadela do vizinho, os vossos costumam dar estes valores com a condensação da humidade?


----------



## RSS (16 Nov 2017 às 12:03)

Agradeço a informação.

_*~ RADIATION SHIELD para NETATMO ~*_

Na Internet já verifiquei que existem várias opções...
Desde modelos para imprimir em 3D até opções dos maiores fabricantes a nível mundial !

Olhando para o mapa oficial na Netatmo, verifico que existem centenas de estações em Portugal
Gostava de obter informações/opiniões de quem já tenha adquirido RS's para a Netatmo


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2017 às 12:42)

Bom dia 
Precisava da vossa ajuda 
Como faço para desativar a visualização de uma estação antiga no site da weatherunderground ? Criei uma nova conta e estação no site mas a antiga consegue-Se ainda ver quando se aumenta o zoom / a resolução ...
Como poderei eliminar a estação antiga? Já tentei entrar na conta antiga do meteoware e já nada aparece e nem consigo desativar ..
Obrigado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (16 Nov 2017 às 13:43)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia
> Precisava da vossa ajuda
> Como faço para desativar a visualização de uma estação antiga no site da weatherunderground ? Criei uma nova conta e estação no site mas a antiga consegue-Se ainda ver quando se aumenta o zoom / a resolução ...
> Como poderei eliminar a estação antiga? Já tentei entrar na conta antiga do meteoware e já nada aparece e nem consigo desativar ..
> ...


Estranho ainda a aparecer, pois eu já tinha visto de manhã e só me aparece IMONCHIQUE6 com o zoom no máximo tanto no site  wunderground como no site da netatmo. O problema não será a nível de software no PC ou Android em termos de histórico, cache, cookies, log-in nos respectivos sites?...


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2017 às 14:04)

Thomar disse:


> Estranho ainda a aparecer, pois eu já tinha visto de manhã e só me aparece IMONCHIQUE6 com o zoom no máximo tanto no site  wunderground como no site da netatmo. O problema não será a nível de software no PC ou Android em termos de histórico, cache, cookies, log-in nos respectivos sites?...


Thomar,
Mas tu só vês na vila de Monchique apenas uma estação? Só vês. Imonchiq6?
Eu ao aumentar a resolução ou zoom no weatherunderground vejo a nova e a antiga ...por isso acho estranho 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (16 Nov 2017 às 14:13)

Acho que não estou enganado, continuo apontar para as mesmas possíveis causas/soluções do teu problema, já tive problemas semelhantes no passado com um site que eu geria. 
Espero que te ajude.
Visto num PC com windows 10.

















 Zoom no máximo.


----------



## RSS (16 Nov 2017 às 14:20)

joselamego disse:


> Thomar,
> Mas tu só vês na vila de Monchique apenas uma estação? Só vês. Imonchiq6?
> Eu ao aumentar a resolução ou zoom no weatherunderground vejo a nova e a antiga ...por isso acho estranho
> 
> ...




Em Monchique vejo isto :


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2017 às 14:24)

RSS disse:


> Em Monchique vejo isto :


Pois lá está, aparece tb a antiga , devia aparecer apenas a estação que está junto estrada velha ( foi a nova que criei) não sei como resolver o problema ..



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2017 às 14:25)

Thomar disse:


> Acho que não estou enganado, continuo apontar para as mesmas possíveis causas/soluções do teu problema, já tive problemas semelhantes no passado com um site que eu geria.
> Espero que te ajude.
> Visto num PC com windows 10.
> 
> ...


A mim aparece as duas, a antiga e a nova 
Foto para veres 
Não sei como resolver isto
Até já enviei msg para neatmo mas não me responderam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (16 Nov 2017 às 14:33)

RSS disse:


> Em Monchique vejo isto :



Esta imagem é do Wunderground


----------



## Thomar (16 Nov 2017 às 14:47)

Estranho a aparecer duas estações a vocês, como disse anteriormente, a mim só aparece uma em ambos os sites.
Experimentei em vários_ browsers_ e só vejo uma. Contínuo a apontar para um problema de _software_.(_no PC ou Android em termos de histórico, cache, cookies, log-in nos respectivos sites?)._


----------



## RSS (16 Nov 2017 às 14:50)

RSS disse:


> Esta imagem é do Wunderground








Esta é a imagem do site da Netatmo


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2017 às 15:29)

RSS disse:


> Esta é a imagem do site da Netatmo


Lá está aparece as duas. Antiga e a nova tanto no mapa Netatmo como no weatherunderground 
.talvez seja erro ou cookies sites, etc ...mas acho estranho aparecer a mim e ao RSS e ao Thomar não ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Nov 2017 às 21:20)

Por aqui também me aparece só uma estação. Situada na estrada velha.


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2017 às 21:26)

ct1gnd disse:


> Por aqui também me aparece só uma estação. Situada na estrada velha.


Só vês uma? E se aumentares a resolução não vês outra na vila? 
A mim , minha namorada e ao RSS aparecem as Taís duas....a nova imonchiq6 e a antiga (que queria desligar)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Nov 2017 às 21:32)

No Wu, parece-me uma na estrada velha. Se for ao Netatmo, aparece-me a que está ao café da vila.


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2017 às 21:41)

ct1gnd disse:


> No Wu, parece-me uma na estrada velha. Se for ao Netatmo, aparece-me a que está ao café da vila.


Essa do café da vila é a tal antiga que não consigo eliminar....
Só tenho agora a dar dados a nova imonchiq6 , rua da estrada velha 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Nov 2017 às 21:43)

RSS disse:


> Bom dia colega António
> 
> É possível ver se consegue saber a frequência nos 868Mhz em que o módulo externo emite ?
> 
> Cumprimentos


Também gostava de ter essa informação, mas não se consegue informação nenhuma, em todos os locais que procurei.
Nem mesmo na caixinha dela.


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2017 às 21:46)

ct1gnd disse:


> Também gostava de ter essa informação, mas não se consegue informação nenhuma, em todos os locais que procurei.
> Nem mesmo na caixinha dela.


A tua está dar dados corretos de nabais relativamente à outra estação ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Nov 2017 às 21:56)

Comparando as 2, posso dizer que as temperaturas, fazem algumas diferenças. Neste momento na minha velhinha, tenho 10º, na Netatmo tenho 9,6º.
Durante a noite não fazem muitas diferenças, é durante o dia que nota uma maior discrepância nelas. 
A velhinha diz que hoje esteve 20º de máxima. A Netatmo 16.2º.
Possivelmente esta diferença deve-se a que a nova está debaixo de um alpendre sempre à sombrinha resguardada. A velhinha tem um RS artesanal e está todo o dia ao sol.
Será por isso?


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2017 às 22:14)

ct1gnd disse:


> Comparando as 2, posso dizer que as temperaturas, fazem algumas diferenças. Neste momento na minha velhinha, tenho 10º, na Netatmo tenho 9,6º.
> Durante a noite não fazem muitas diferenças, é durante o dia que nota uma maior discrepância nelas.
> A velhinha diz que hoje esteve 20º de máxima. A Netatmo 16.2º.
> Possivelmente esta diferença deve-se a que a nova está debaixo de um alpendre sempre à sombrinha resguardada. A velhinha tem um RS artesanal e está todo o dia ao sol.
> Será por isso?


Sim, pode ser porque a neatmo está abrigada e a velhinha ter um rshield artesanal.    Não há nenhuma estação com dados iguais ...
Eu tenho além Netatmo outras duas estações ( Auriol r Bresser) e as duas nunca e dão valores iguais .
A Netatmo deu mínima 10,5°C
Máxima de 19,1°C
Bresser mínima de 9,7°C
Máxima de 21,4°C
Auriol mínima de 10,0°C
Máxima de 20,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (17 Nov 2017 às 09:28)

ct1gnd disse:


> Também gostava de ter essa informação, mas não se consegue informação nenhuma, em todos os locais que procurei.
> Nem mesmo na caixinha dela.



Bom dia

Tente ver se consegue ouvir algo em 869.000 (a cada 5 minutos) ou em 869.400 (frequência usada para os módulos se registarem na estação quando se colocam as pilhas)

73


----------



## RSS (17 Nov 2017 às 09:40)

ct1gnd disse:


> Comparando as 2, posso dizer que as temperaturas, fazem algumas diferenças. Neste momento na minha velhinha, tenho 10º, na Netatmo tenho 9,6º.
> Durante a noite não fazem muitas diferenças, é durante o dia que nota uma maior discrepância nelas.
> A velhinha diz que hoje esteve 20º de máxima. A Netatmo 16.2º.
> Possivelmente esta diferença deve-se a que a nova está debaixo de um alpendre sempre à sombrinha resguardada. A velhinha tem um RS artesanal e está todo o dia ao sol.
> Será por isso?



Bom dia

Para aferir, coloque ambos os módulos dentro de casa, no mesmo local e após uma a duas horas compare as leituras...

Dos testes que fiz, basta o modulo da Netatmo começar a apanhar com sol directamente que a leitura deixa logo de ser real
Para se conseguir ter leituras com algum rigor, é necessário colocar o módulo num RS.
A localização do RS deve ser num local ao ar livre, por exemplo no topo do telhado/varanda, onde não apanhe sombra durante algumas horas do dia.


----------



## RSS (17 Nov 2017 às 10:09)

*~ PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA ~
*
Depois de calibrada, podem verificar que a Netatmo consegue ter precisão até nas décimas de mba !

_*Pressão registada na estação IPMA ~ Aeroporto de Faro*_






_*Pressão registada na estação Netatmo ~ Faro




*_
Como podem verificar, os valores apresentados pela Netatmo são iguais aos divulgados pela estação oficial do IPMA.


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2017 às 10:15)

RSS disse:


> *~ PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA ~
> *
> Depois de calibrada, podem verificar que a Netatmo consegue ter precisão até nas décimas de mba !
> 
> ...


A minha Tb está dar a pressão igual à estação IPMA Faro ou de Portimão 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (17 Nov 2017 às 10:26)

joselamego disse:


> A minha Tb está dar a pressão igual à estação IPMA Faro ou de Portimão
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Mas teve que alterar a altitude, certo ?

Eu depois de calibrar, obtenho a pressão idêntica ao IPMA, na altitude real a que a estação se encontra acima do nível do mar.


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2017 às 10:35)

RSS disse:


> Mas teve que alterar a altitude, certo ?
> 
> Eu depois de calibrar, obtenho a pressão idêntica ao IPMA, na altitude real a que a estação se encontra acima do nível do mar.


Alterei , mas agora já me dá igual as estações de Portimão e Faro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (17 Nov 2017 às 10:47)

joselamego disse:


> Alterei , mas agora já me dá igual as estações de Portimão e Faro
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Inicialmente também fiz isso, mas para ter valores parecidos, tinha que colocar a altitude a -20 metros !
Agora a altitude apresentada é a real, 11 metros acima do nível do mar


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2017 às 10:48)

RSS disse:


> Inicialmente também fiz isso, mas para ter valores parecidos, tinha que colocar a altitude a -20 metros !
> Agora a altitude apresentada é a real, 11 metros acima do nível do mar


A minha altitude está 452 metros, no weatherunderground tb aparece já altitude correta no imonchique6 e por isso fiquei com pressão correta 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Nov 2017 às 14:41)

Mais uma vez o penico a contar precipitação fantasma. De novo de manhã... Será condensação? Será um gato a passear por cima do muro, será o vizinho a regar, será que tenho uma nuvem particular e não sei? Hum, mistério...


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2017 às 16:20)

mr. phillip disse:


> Mais uma vez o penico a contar precipitação fantasma. De novo de manhã... Será condensação? Será um gato a passear por cima do muro, será o vizinho a regar, será que tenho uma nuvem particular e não sei? Hum, mistério...


Acho estranho !
O meu penico na quarta não acumulou nada e estava nevoeiro de madrugada e manhã e fresco ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2017 às 18:01)

Boa tarde,
Na passada quarta feira criei uma conta nova da estação Netatmo e tentei desligar a antiga 
No site do weatherunderground e no weathermap vejo ainda a antiga 
Enviei e-mail a pedir ajuda para a Netatmo
A resposta foi está :
,............................
Hello,



On the weathermap a periodical check is performed to verify the stations which are not active anymore or display falsed results.

When this check is done a few times, and the station is still inactive, it will disappear from the weathermap first (and from weather underground then).

If in a couple of weeks the station is still displayed, contact me again.



Thank you for your cooperation, have a nice day.


Irene

Netatmo Customer Service
.....................

O que acham?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Nov 2017 às 21:15)

Essa estação ainda está activa? Ou já foi desactivada?
Se já não está activa, mais semana menos semana retiram-na.


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Nov 2017 às 21:17)

RSS disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Tente ver se consegue ouvir algo em 869.000 (a cada 5 minutos) ou em 869.400 (frequência usada para os módulos se registarem na estação quando se colocam as pilhas)
> 
> 73


Não tenho equipamentos para essa frequência.


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2017 às 21:17)

ct1gnd disse:


> Essa estação ainda está activa? Ou já foi desactivada?
> Se já não está activa, mais semana menos semana retiram-na.


Continua ativa ,ou seja além da minha , vejo essa , junto café da vila 

Por isso pedi ajuda , porque ainda aparece nos dois sites weatherunderground e weathermap

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Nov 2017 às 10:32)

mr. phillip disse:


> Mais uma vez o penico a contar precipitação fantasma. De novo de manhã... Será condensação? Será um gato a passear por cima do muro, será o vizinho a regar, será que tenho uma nuvem particular e não sei? Hum, mistério...


O sensor está bem fixo? Com o vento não abana? Pode ser esse o caso.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Nov 2017 às 11:04)

ct1gnd disse:


> O sensor está bem fixo? Com o vento não abana? Pode ser esse o caso.


Tá bem fixo... Hoje não contou precipitação até ao momento.


----------



## jonyyy (18 Nov 2017 às 11:27)

Bom dia pessoal 

Acabei de receber receber e instalar a minha netatmo 
 Deparei me com o erro inicial comum de ter a pressão elevada, já reduzi 20 mts a altitude do GPS mas mesmo assim ela mantém se elevada,.. Será que vai ajustar em breve?? Qual é a vossa opinião?
 Obrigado


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2017 às 11:52)

jonyyy disse:


> Bom dia pessoal
> 
> Acabei de receber receber e instalar a minha netatmo
> Deparei me com o erro inicial comum de ter a pressão elevada, já reduzi 20 mts a altitude do GPS mas mesmo assim ela mantém se elevada,.. Será que vai ajustar em breve?? Qual é a vossa opinião?
> Obrigado


Bom dia Jonyyy
Já calibraste  a pressão da Netatmo  de acordo com a estação oficial do IPMA mais próximo de ti ?


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonyyy (18 Nov 2017 às 12:31)

Como faço isso?


----------



## RSS (18 Nov 2017 às 13:04)

jonyyy disse:


> Como faço isso?


Bom dia amigo

Faz da seguinte maneira :

Não alteres a altitude (utiliza a altitude que o software da netatmo detecta)
Deixa o módulo interior sempre no mesmo local, ligado durante 1 ou 2 dias
Depois compara os teus dados da pressão atmosférica com os da estação oficial IPMA que tenhas mais próximo 
Ao comparares os dados de 48 horas, vais encontrar qual é a margem de erro, caso exista...

Depois eu digo-te como fazes para corrigir a netatmo sem alterar a altitude


----------



## jonyyy (18 Nov 2017 às 13:36)

OK muito obrigado


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2017 às 13:54)

jonyyy disse:


> OK muito obrigado


Penso que a tua estação de referência do IPMA é da guarda 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (19 Nov 2017 às 12:09)

Viva !

Alguém conhece ou tem este RS ?


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 13:14)

RSS disse:


> Viva !
> 
> Alguém conhece ou tem este RS ?


Já vi na NET, mas será que dá para a Netatmo?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Nov 2017 às 21:14)

jonyyy disse:


> Bom dia pessoal
> 
> Acabei de receber receber e instalar a minha netatmo
> Deparei me com o erro inicial comum de ter a pressão elevada, já reduzi 20 mts a altitude do GPS mas mesmo assim ela mantém se elevada,.. Será que vai ajustar em breve?? Qual é a vossa opinião?
> Obrigado


Aldeia do Bispo já aparece no mapa.
Continua com a pressão alta, verdade?


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Nov 2017 às 21:22)

RSS disse:


> Viva !
> 
> Alguém conhece ou tem este RS ?


Já foi falado há umas páginas atrás. Eu tenho um. Só serve para proteger da chuva. De resto, não presta.


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 21:29)

mr. phillip disse:


> Já foi falado há umas páginas atrás. Eu tenho um. Só serve para proteger da chuva. De resto, não presta.


Sim , pena não servir para proteger dos raios ultravioletas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Nov 2017 às 21:32)

joselamego disse:


> Já vi na NET, mas será que dá para a Netatmo?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Por aquilo que pesquisei, dá. Porem os colegas dizem que é muito bom protector para chuva, mas exposto ao sol
as temperaturas são imprecisas.


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 21:35)

ct1gnd disse:


> Aldeia do Bispo já aparece no mapa.
> Continua com a pressão alta, verdade?


Onde vês a estação da aldeia do bispo ( Guarda) ? Não vejo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Nov 2017 às 21:40)

Hoje aconteceu-me algo curioso e não sei se é normal.
Foi dia de colocar o pluviometro na rua.
Para não ter contagem de precipitação, desliguei da corrente a estação.
No final da montagem, liguei-a.
Para meu espanto 2 horas depois, ainda não havia comunicação da estação. Deixei passar mais uma hora e nada.
Resolvi pressionar a parte superior da estação e só passados alguns bons minutos e para meu descanso é que começou a transmitir.
É sempre assim quando falta a electricidade?


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Nov 2017 às 21:41)

joselamego disse:


> Onde vês a estação da aldeia do bispo ( Guarda) ? Não vejo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



No mapa da Netatmo por baixo da Guarda.


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 21:44)

ct1gnd disse:


> No mapa da Netatmo por baixo da Guarda.


Obrigado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 21:45)

ct1gnd disse:


> Hoje aconteceu-me algo curioso e não sei se é normal.
> Foi dia de colocar o pluviometro na rua.
> Para não ter contagem de precipitação, desliguei da corrente a estação.
> No final da montagem, liguei-a.
> ...


Eu tenho sempre sensor interno ligado à corrente , por isso nunca tive esse problema ...o meu pluviômetro está sempre ativo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Nov 2017 às 21:52)

joselamego disse:


> Eu tenho sempre sensor interno ligado à corrente , por isso nunca tive esse problema ...o meu pluviômetro está sempre ativo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Eu ainda tinha o pluviometro em casa, por falta de tempo de o colocar na rua. Agora já está no local a aguardar a tão esperada chuva. Mas quando falta a electricidade, temos de reiniciar a estação base?


----------



## jonyyy (19 Nov 2017 às 22:06)

ct1gnd disse:


> Aldeia do Bispo já aparece no mapa.
> Continua com a pressão alta, verdade?


 

Boa noite 
Sim continua com a pressão cerca de 12 mb acima da estação do clube de montanhismo da Guarda (a do ipma não dá pressão),que acho que é a mais fiável na zona..
 Como faço?


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Nov 2017 às 22:09)

jonyyy disse:


> Boa noite
> Sim continua com a pressão cerca de 12 mb acima da estação do clube de montanhismo da Guarda (a do ipma não dá pressão),que acho que é a mais fiável na zona..
> Como faço?



Pois isso eu não sei, sou novo também por aqui. Mas o joselamego é expert no assunto e certamente te irá ajudar.


----------



## jonyyy (19 Nov 2017 às 22:10)

joselamego disse:


> Já vi na NET, mas será que dá para a Netatmo?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Acho que  é o que vende a casa clima de Madrid, eu mandei vir, e chegou ontem. 
para a netatmo dá à justa mas cabe.. Tenho o bem localizado, só apanha luz solar direta 20 min as 7h da manhã, e tem dado resultados parecidos às da zona


----------



## jonyyy (19 Nov 2017 às 22:13)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois isso eu não sei, sou novo também por aqui. Mas o joselamego é expert no assunto e certamente te irá ajudar.


LOL enganei me, o RSS é que me disse que depois me ensinava lol, aguardo mais um ou dois dias a ver se baixa.. 
Mas obrigado


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 22:34)

ct1gnd disse:


> Eu ainda tinha o pluviometro em casa, por falta de tempo de o colocar na rua. Agora já está no local a aguardar a tão esperada chuva. Mas quando falta a electricidade, temos de reiniciar a estação base?


O meu sensor está sempre ligado à corrente ..nunca tive falta luz, para já, por isso não sei se é verdade que a falta da luz faça com que se tenha de reiniciar o sensor...até gostava de tirar essa dúvida 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 22:36)

jonyyy disse:


> LOL enganei me, o RSS é que me disse que depois me ensinava lol, aguardo mais um ou dois dias a ver se baixa..
> Mas obrigado


Olá Jonyyy,
Sim o RSS já reajustou a pressão dele...pelo que me apercebi ele pediu ajuda à Netatmo, enviando uma mensagem no helpcenter Netatmo 
Eles lá retiraram 20 mm à pressão....mas ele certamente te esclareça melhor ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 09:32)

jonyyy disse:


> LOL enganei me, o RSS é que me disse que depois me ensinava lol, aguardo mais um ou dois dias a ver se baixa..
> Mas obrigado



Bom dia !

Já fizeste o que te pedi ?
 - deixa a estação interna ligada 2 ou 3 dias no mesmo local
 - compara os dados do gráfico da pressão da tua estação com os de outra estação "oficial" próxima (o ideal será IPMA)
 - vê qual é a diferença média de mb entre a tua estação e essa


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 09:52)

ct1gnd disse:


> Hoje aconteceu-me algo curioso e não sei se é normal.
> Foi dia de colocar o pluviometro na rua.
> Para não ter contagem de precipitação, desliguei da corrente a estação.
> No final da montagem, liguei-a.
> ...



Bom dia

Da experiência que tenho após algumas dezenas de power off / power on, sempre que volto a ligar o modulo interno, não necessito fazer rigorosamente nada.
Convêm acrescentar que a minha estação está bastante próxima do meu router wi-fi...

Sobre os módulos externos, caso percam conectividade com a estação, basta retirar as pilhas e voltar a colocar, preferencialmente isso deve ser feito próximo do módulo interno, para que seja efectuado o "pairing". 
Depois a cada 5 minutos os módulos externos comunicam automaticamente as leituras ao modulo interno.

No local onde o seu módulo interno está existe sinal wifi forte ?
Outra situação que pode ter acontecido é o modulo interno não ter conseguido obter IP (por DHCP) do seu router...


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 09:53)

mr. phillip disse:


> Já foi falado há umas páginas atrás. Eu tenho um. Só serve para proteger da chuva. De resto, não presta.



Bom dia

Pode ser mais especifico no "de resto não presta" ?


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 10:03)

joselamego disse:


> Resumindo, é melhor continuar com o sensor externo abrigado da luz solar e da chuva ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Qualquer sensor de temperatura/humidade para conseguir dar leituras com dados fidedignos tem que estar dentro de um abrigo, ao ar livre, longe de qualquer obstáculo.
Caso contrário, apenas se tem uma leitura tipo +/- próximo do real


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 10:05)

RSS, precisava da tua opinião 
A minha estação imonchiq6 continua a não aparecer com os valores 0 de chuva no site da weatherunderground ,apesar de eu ter router junto ao sensor interno...aos outros aparece valores de O e a mim não ...acho estranho 
Tu vês apenas uma estação em Monchique  no site ? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 10:08)

RSS disse:


> Qualquer sensor de temperatura/humidade para conseguir dar leituras com dados fidedignos tem que estar dentro de um abrigo, ao ar livre, longe de qualquer obstáculo.
> Caso contrário, apenas se tem uma leitura tipo +/- próximo do real


Correto , mas qual o melhor rshield para se comprar? Tu tens uma para a tua Netatmo ? A minha está abrigada do sol e da chuva ...tem dado temperaturas iguais à APP do IPMA.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 10:09)

joselamego disse:


> RSS, precisava da tua opinião
> A minha estação imonchiq6 continua a não aparecer com os valores 0 de chuva no site da weatherunderground ,apesar de eu ter router junto ao sensor interno...aos outros aparece valores de O e a mim não ...acho estranho
> Tu vês apenas uma estação em Monchique  no site ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Sobre o sensor de chuva ainda não me posso pronunciar, pois estou à espera do Black Friday :-)

A que site te referes ? Netatmo ou Wunderground ?


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 10:11)

RSS disse:


> Sobre o sensor de chuva ainda não me posso pronunciar, pois estou à espera do Black Friday :-)
> 
> A que site te referes ? Netatmo ou Wunderground ?


Ao site da weatherunderground ....na Netatmo aparece ...no weatherunderground é que não 
Vou enviar te foto 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 10:48)

José tens o mesmo problema que eu tinha !

No site do Wunderground aparecem 2 estações em Monchique...

A *I08MONCH2* é automaticamente reportada ao Wunderground pela Netatmo, porque tens seleccionada a opção para partilhares na Rede Netatmo a tua estação

A *IMONCHIQ6 *é a estação que reportas ao Wunderground através do Meteoware Plus

Só vais conseguir resolver isso pedindo para associar a *I08MONCH2* à tua conta Wunderground, para essa estação deixar de aparecer, ou então tens que na aplicação da Netatmo escolheres para não partilhar a tua estação

Podes fazer o teste e vais verificar que a *I08MONCH2 *vai desaparecer do Wunderground ao fim de algumas horas
Também deixa é de aparecer no mapa de estações no site da Netatmo...


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 10:56)

RSS disse:


> José tens o mesmo problema que eu tinha !
> 
> No site do Wunderground aparecem 2 estações em Monchique...
> 
> ...


Então o que achas melhor eu fazer? Comunico à Netatmo a pedir para desativar a tal partilhada ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 10:59)

joselamego disse:


> Correto , mas qual o melhor rshield para se comprar? Tu tens uma para a tua Netatmo ? A minha está abrigada do sol e da chuva ...tem dado temperaturas iguais à APP do IPMA.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk





Vou-me deixar de invenções e vou mandar vir um abrigo Davis 7714


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 11:00)

RSS disse:


> Vou-me deixar de invenções e vou mandar vir um abrigo Davis 7714


Quanto custa? Sabes? Assim eu tb mandava vir para o meu sensor externo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 11:03)

joselamego disse:


> Então o que achas melhor eu fazer? Comunico à Netatmo a pedir para desativar a tal partilhada ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Desactiva tu na App da Netatmo e vê se ao fim de algumas horas no Wunderground passas a ver só uma estação em Monchique...

Para falares com alguém tem que ser é com o Wunderground... desejo-te boa sorte, eles levam semanas para responder


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 11:11)

RSS disse:


> Desactiva tu na App da Netatmo e vê se ao fim de algumas horas no Wunderground passas a ver só uma estação em Monchique...
> 
> Para falares com alguém tem que ser é com o Wunderground... desejo-te boa sorte, eles levam semanas para responder


E onde desativo essa opção no site da Netatmo ? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 11:14)

joselamego disse:


> Quanto custa? Sabes? Assim eu tb mandava vir para o meu sensor externo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Entre 75 e 100 Euros
Depende de onde mandares vir

Vou optar por esse, o sensor externo da Netatmo cabe lá dentro, as opiniões que estive a ler são bastante positivas sobre o RS da Davis
Podia construir um com pratos Domplex, podia mandar vir aquele pequeno que coloquei a foto e pintar de branco por fora e preto por dentro, mas isso são tudo invenções que servem para gastar tempo e dinheiro e nunca se fica com um abrigo 100% perfeito que possa apanhar sol nas horas de pico !


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 11:16)

joselamego disse:


> E onde desativo essa opção no site da Netatmo ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Nas opções, onde diz "Contribute to the Netatmo Weatermap" colocas em " NO "


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 11:17)

RSS disse:


> Entre 75 e 100 Euros
> Depende de onde mandares vir
> 
> Vou optar por esse, o sensor externo da Netatmo cabe lá dentro, as opiniões que estive a ler são bastante positivas sobre o RS da Davis
> Podia construir um com pratos Domplex, podia mandar vir aquele pequeno que coloquei a foto e pintar de branco por fora e preto por dentro, mas isso são tudo invenções que servem para gastar tempo e dinheiro e nunca se fica com um abrigo 100% perfeito que possa apanhar sol nas horas de pico !


Depois diz me qual o site para mandar vir essa Rshield Davis...também compro...
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 11:17)

RSS disse:


> Nas opções, onde diz "Contribute to the Netatmo Weatermap" colocas em " NO "


Obrigado!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 11:22)

RSS disse:


> Nas opções, onde diz "Contribute to the Netatmo Weatermap" colocas em " NO "


Já coloquei NO ...obrigado pela tua preciosa ajuda...agora vou esperar 1 dia para ver se desaparece da weatherunderground ... 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 11:45)

joselamego disse:


> E onde desativo essa opção no site da Netatmo ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Nas opções, onde diz "Contribute to the Netatmo Weatermap" colocas em " NO "


joselamego disse:


> Já coloquei NO ...obrigado pela tua preciosa ajuda...agora vou esperar 1 dia para ver se desaparece da weatherunderground ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Basta umas horas....


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 11:47)

RSS disse:


> Nas opções, onde diz "Contribute to the Netatmo Weatermap" colocas em " NO "
> 
> 
> Basta umas horas....


Agora é esperar...obrigado !
Agora só me falta comprar esse rshield da Davis ...depois diz me o site onde vais mandar vir...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 11:52)

joselamego disse:


> Agora é esperar...obrigado !
> Agora só me falta comprar esse rshield da Davis ...depois diz me o site onde vais mandar vir...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Vou sondar o mercado :-)


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 11:54)

RSS disse:


> Vou sondar o mercado :-)


Obrigado amigo, és um porreiraço ...fico à aguardar a tua sugestão para o rshield ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonyyy (20 Nov 2017 às 12:16)

RSS disse:


> Bom dia !
> 
> Já fizeste o que te pedi ?
> - deixa a estação interna ligada 2 ou 3 dias no mesmo local
> ...


Boas
Sim mantive o sensor sempre no mesmo local, neste momento dá uma diferença de 12 mb a mais que uma estação "boa" aqui na Guarda (a do ipma não tem barómetro), é dá cerca de 9 mb a mais que a do ipma da Covilhã aeródromo ( com cerca de 500 metros a menos,  de diferença de altitude)


----------



## ct1gnd (20 Nov 2017 às 14:10)

RSS disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Da experiência que tenho após algumas dezenas de power off / power on, sempre que volto a ligar o modulo interno, não necessito fazer rigorosamente nada.
> Convêm acrescentar que a minha estação está bastante próxima do meu router wi-fi...
> ...


Olá
Obrigado pela explicação.
O router encontra-se a cerca de 6 metros do local da estação. O sinal é muito bom.
Não sei o que se passou, espero que se não repita de novo, pois fiquei aflito.


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 14:20)

jonyyy disse:


> Boas
> Sim mantive o sensor sempre no mesmo local, neste momento dá uma diferença de 12 mb a mais que uma estação "boa" aqui na Guarda (a do ipma não tem barómetro), é dá cerca de 9 mb a mais que a do ipma da Covilhã aeródromo ( com cerca de 500 metros a menos,  de diferença de altitude)



Boa tarde

A diferença de altitude é irrelevante, porque os valores da pressão atmosférica que são apresentados pelas estações do IPMA são a Nível Médio do Mar (NMM)
Tens que fazer o comparativo quando existir uma frente de altas pressões, porque nessas alturas a variação da pressão atmosférica é reduzida
A opção da escolha sobre qual a estação que vais usar para fazer o comparativo fica ao teu critério
Eu utilizo como referencia a estação do IPMA que está no aeroporto de Faro e fica a poucos kms da minha localização
Convém tirares uma média da diferença ao longo de 24 horas (de hora a hora), assim ficas com um valor eficaz


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 14:34)

ct1gnd disse:


> Olá
> Obrigado pela explicação.
> O router encontra-se a cerca de 6 metros do local da estação. O sinal é muito bom.
> Não sei o que se passou, espero que se não repita de novo, pois fiquei aflito.



Pode ter acontecido que a estação Netatmo não tenha conseguido ganhar IP via DHCP (fornecido pelo router)
Se verificares que essa situação volta a acontecer, podes tentar definir um IP fixo no router para a Netatmo...


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 14:40)

joselamego disse:


> Agora é esperar...obrigado !
> Agora só me falta comprar esse rshield da Davis ...depois diz me o site onde vais mandar vir...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk





RSS disse:


> Nas opções, onde diz "Contribute to the Netatmo Weatermap" colocas em " NO "
> 
> 
> Basta umas horas....




Já só aparece uma estação em Monchique no Wunderground... !

Verifica sff

Convém não utilizares caracteres com acentos ou cedilhas no Wundergroud :-)


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 15:02)

RSS disse:


> Já só aparece uma estação em Monchique no Wunderground... !
> 
> Verifica sff
> 
> Convém não utilizares caracteres com acentos ou cedilhas no Wundergroud :-)


Já vi agora , só aparece a minha imonchique6 ....obrigado!
Mas eu coloquei acentos? Nem reparei se tem ou não ...
Já percebi, (coloquei urbanização e calçada  com cedilhas ) 

Precisava de outra ajuda tua...
Continua a não aparecer no weatherunderground os valores da chuva , ou seja as outras estações tem 0 de acumulado e a mim nada aparece ...
Como faço ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 17:14)

mr. phillip disse:


> Já foi falado há umas páginas atrás. Eu tenho um. Só serve para proteger da chuva. De resto, não presta.



Podes confirmar se o teu RS é igual a este ?

https://www.reddit.com/r/Netatmo/comments/6t7n7u/netatmo_with_la_crosse_shield/


----------



## ct1gnd (20 Nov 2017 às 17:45)

Tenho o meu sensor de temperatura exterior, num alpendre virado a norte. Nunca apanha sol. Está agarrado a um pilar de cimento afastado da casa cerca de 1,5 M. Qual a vantagem de ter um RS?


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

RSS, precisava de outra ajuda tua...
Continua a não aparecer no weatherunderground os valores da chuva , ou seja as outras estações tem 0 de acumulado e a mim nada aparece ...
Como faço ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Nov 2017 às 19:26)

Parece que está esclarecido o mistério da precipitação fantasma no meu penico... Tenho uma família de corvos aqui a rondar que, pelos vistos, lhes acha piada. A minha mulher apanhou-os hoje a cobiçar o penico.
Tenho q lhes pregar um cagaço quando os apanhar em flagrante delito...


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 19:31)

mr. phillip disse:


> Parece que está esclarecido o mistério da precipitação fantasma no meu penico... Tenho uma família de corvos aqui a rondar que, pelos vistos, lhes acha piada. A minha mulher apanhou-os hoje a cobiçar o penico.
> Tenho q lhes pregar um cagaço quando os apanhar em flagrante delito...


Xiii Filipe, essa é boa...até eles querem a chuva...
espero que os apanhes em flagrante delito ...  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 20:35)

ct1gnd disse:


> Tenho o meu sensor de temperatura exterior, num alpendre virado a norte. Nunca apanha sol. Está agarrado a um pilar de cimento afastado da casa cerca de 1,5 M. Qual a vantagem de ter um RS?



A vantagem é poder ter medidas minimamente fidedignas :-)

O sensor deve ser colocado num local arejado, dentro dum RS onde apanhe sol desde o nascer ao pôr

Ficar agarrado a paredes, pilares, arvores, à sombra, vai acabar sempre por influenciar a temperatura/humidade real que o sensor vai medir


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 20:37)

mr. phillip disse:


> Parece que está esclarecido o mistério da precipitação fantasma no meu penico... Tenho uma família de corvos aqui a rondar que, pelos vistos, lhes acha piada. A minha mulher apanhou-os hoje a cobiçar o penico.
> Tenho q lhes pregar um cagaço quando os apanhar em flagrante delito...



Arranja um peluche em forma de águia e coloca junto ao penico !


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 21:30)

RSS disse:


> Já só aparece uma estação em Monchique no Wunderground... !
> 
> Verifica sff
> 
> Convém não utilizares caracteres com acentos ou cedilhas no Wundergroud :-)


RSS, quando puderes e tiveres tempo, precisava da tua ajuda para um aspecto da minha estação ..
Obrigado!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 21:38)

joselamego disse:


> RSS, quando puderes e tiveres tempo, precisava da tua ajuda para um aspecto da minha estação ..
> Obrigado!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Diz...


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 21:41)

RSS disse:


> Diz...


A minha estação não tem valores de acumulado e taxa de precipitação e não sei porque...as estações vizinhas apresentam valores de 0 a minha não , como podes ver aqui na foto 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 23:16)

joselamego disse:


> A minha estação não tem valores de acumulado e taxa de precipitação e não sei porque...as estações vizinhas apresentam valores de 0 a minha não , como podes ver aqui na foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nesse ponto não te posso ajudar
Ainda não tenho o sensor de chuva


----------



## RSS (20 Nov 2017 às 23:17)

José, enquanto não chega o RS, podes ir lendo o manual :-)

http://www.davisnet.com/product_documents/weather/manuals/07395-093_IM_07714.pdf


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 23:28)

RSS disse:


> José, enquanto não chega o RS, podes ir lendo o manual :-)
> 
> http://www.davisnet.com/product_documents/weather/manuals/07395-093_IM_07714.pdf


Obrigado ! Vou ler 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (21 Nov 2017 às 12:28)

Fácil..



















por _Hammerfest_ in http://meteoasturias.elcomercio.es/


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 12:37)

Kraliv disse:


> Fácil..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessante !
Onde comprar e qual o preço ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (21 Nov 2017 às 14:04)

Isto é um DIY

Arranjas o material em qualquer Leroy, AKI ou similares!

Se queres comprar,
*Davis Radiation Shield 7714*
https://www.weerstationkopen.nl/en/weather-stations-accessory/davis/7714-radiation-shield


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 14:08)

Kraliv disse:


> Isto é um DIY
> 
> Arranjas o material em qualquer Leroy, AKI ou similares!


Mas é vendido às peças? Depois montamos? Ou já ja vem construído ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (21 Nov 2017 às 14:16)

Isso são simples Grelhas de ventilação em PVC! Evidentemente que depois terás que fazer um pouco de bricolage!

Para comprar um RS como deve ser..
*Davis Radiation Shield 7714*
https://www.weerstationkopen.nl/en/weather-stations-accessory/davis/7714-radiation-shield


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 14:17)

Kraliv disse:


> Isso são simples Grelhas de ventilação em PVC! Evidentemente que depois terás que fazer um pouco de bricolage!
> 
> Para comprar um RS como deve ser..
> *Davis Radiation Shield 7714*
> https://www.weerstationkopen.nl/en/weather-stations-accessory/davis/7714-radiation-shield


Obrigado Kraliv pela sugestão...vou ver a melhor opção !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 15:12)

RSS disse:


> José, enquanto não chega o RS, podes ir lendo o manual :-)
> 
> http://www.davisnet.com/product_documents/weather/manuals/07395-093_IM_07714.pdf


Rss, a tua estação é esta?






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (21 Nov 2017 às 17:05)

joselamego disse:


> Rss, a tua estação é esta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A minha agora está offline
Estou a calibrar o sensor externo


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 17:36)

RSS disse:


> A minha agora está offline
> Estou a calibrar o sensor externo


Está bem amigo!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Nov 2017 às 22:20)

Fui agora ao site da netatmo fazer a compra do anemómetro.
Mas para meu desespero já não tinha o suporte de oferta.
Vou ter de adiar a compra.


----------



## aoc36 (22 Nov 2017 às 23:05)

Esperem pelo black Friday pq eles fazem sempre promoções


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2017 às 23:07)

ct1gnd disse:


> Fui agora ao site da netatmo fazer a compra do anemómetro.
> Mas para meu desespero já não tinha o suporte de oferta.
> Vou ter de adiar a compra.


Que pena...também espero pela nova promoção ...só me falta o anenómetro ... Resta aguardar !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Nov 2017 às 23:07)

aoc36 disse:


> Esperem pelo black Friday pq eles fazem sempre promoções



No site da Netatmo, ou nas lojas portuguesas?


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2017 às 23:09)

ct1gnd disse:


> No site da Netatmo, ou nas lojas portuguesas?


Penso que em lojas portuguesas , mas tb internacionais , tipo Amazon , etc 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Nov 2017 às 23:09)

joselamego disse:


> Que pena...também espero pela nova promoção ...só me falta o anenómetro ... Resta aguardar !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Pois, também é o que me falta.
Já chove por aí?


----------



## aoc36 (22 Nov 2017 às 23:10)

ct1gnd disse:


> No site da Netatmo, ou nas lojas portuguesas?



Site Netatmo. Foi assim que comprei o anemómetro.


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2017 às 23:11)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois, também é o que me falta.
> Já chove por aí?


Aqui ainda não ...
Mas a humidade está alta, 95% e temperatura estacionária nos 15°C 
Amanhã dá alguma chuva ....e fiz uma promessa com medronho (estou feito)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Nov 2017 às 23:12)

aoc36 disse:


> Site Netatmo. Foi assim que comprei o anemómetro.


Vamos lá  então aguardar. É na próxima 6 feira?


----------



## aoc36 (22 Nov 2017 às 23:15)

ct1gnd disse:


> Vamos lá  então aguardar. É na próxima 6 feira?



Sim. Fui ver e afinal foi a estação mais o sensor de chuva, custou 149€ ah dois anos atrás.


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Nov 2017 às 23:18)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui ainda não ...
> Mas a humidade está alta, 95% e temperatura estacionária nos 15°C
> Amanhã dá alguma chuva ....e fiz uma promessa com medronho (estou feito)
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Não percebi essa do medronho. 
A sua estação não está activa no mapa?
Só vejo a das Caldas.


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Nov 2017 às 23:20)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui ainda não ...
> Mas a humidade está alta, 95% e temperatura estacionária nos 15°C
> Amanhã dá alguma chuva ....e fiz uma promessa com medronho (estou feito)
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Não percebi essa do medronho. 
A sua estação não está activa no mapa?
Só vejo a das Caldas.


aoc36 disse:


> Sim. Fui ver e afinal foi a estação mais o sensor de chuva, custou 149€ ah dois anos atrás.



Em vez de baixarem estão a aumentar?


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2017 às 23:21)

ct1gnd disse:


> Não percebi essa do medronho.
> A sua estação não está activa no mapa?
> Só vejo a das Caldas.


Apostei que bebia medronho , uma garrafa se tivesse 8 mm até segunda ....a estação está ativa no site weatherunderground ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (22 Nov 2017 às 23:24)

ct1gnd disse:


> Vamos lá  então aguardar. É na próxima 6 feira?



Sim. Fui ver e afinal foi a estação mais o sensor de chuva, custou 149€ ah dois anos atrás.


ct1gnd disse:


> Não percebi essa do medronho.
> A sua estação não está activa no mapa?
> Só vejo a das Caldas.
> 
> ...



Quanto é que te custou?


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Nov 2017 às 23:25)

joselamego disse:


> Apostei que bebia medronho , uma garrafa se tivesse 8 mm até segunda ....a estação está ativa no site weatherunderground ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Então vaí ser bonito.


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2017 às 23:27)

ct1gnd disse:


> Então vaí ser bonito.


Estou feito se chega 8 mm , terei que cumprir... 
.no site weatherunderground a minha estação está ativa no mapa Netatmo não, mas já tive, terei que ver para reativar nesse mapa .  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Nov 2017 às 23:31)

aoc36 disse:


> Sim. Fui ver e afinal foi a estação mais o sensor de chuva, custou 149€ ah dois anos atrás.
> 
> 
> Quanto é que te custou?



A minha custou só a estação 156. Já estou a ver que foi muito cara.
Depois comprei o pluviometro no site deles com oferta do suporte por 69.


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Nov 2017 às 23:32)

Fui agora ao site e neste momento o wind gauge esta a 74€.


----------



## aoc36 (22 Nov 2017 às 23:32)

ct1gnd disse:


> A minha custou só a estação 156. Já estou a ver que foi muito cara.
> Depois comprei o pluviometro no site deles com oferta do suporte por 69.


Eu comprei no black friday!


----------



## aoc36 (22 Nov 2017 às 23:34)

ct1gnd disse:


> Fui agora ao site e neste momento o wind gauge esta a 74€.



Preços com desconto, já não deve descer mais que isso


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2017 às 23:37)

aoc36 disse:


> Preços com desconto, já não deve descer mais que isso


74 euros...Bom preço !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Nov 2017 às 23:40)

aoc36 disse:


> Preços com desconto, já não deve descer mais que isso



Pois, mas preciso do suporte e não o estou a ver no site deles.
Já  vi 92 com suporte. Será que por cá não  se tira mais barato?


----------



## aoc36 (22 Nov 2017 às 23:41)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois, mas preciso do suporte e não o estou a ver no site deles.


Está por 18€


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2017 às 23:41)

aoc36 disse:


> Está por 18€


Mais barato 18 euros .


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (22 Nov 2017 às 23:49)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois, mas preciso do suporte e não o estou a ver no site deles.
> Já  vi 92 com suporte. Será que por cá não  se tira mais barato?



Vê na Fnac ou na Worten sei que eles vendem Netatmo


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2017 às 23:50)

aoc36 disse:


> Vê na Fnac ou na Worten sei que eles vendem Netatmo


O meu pluviômetro comprei pela Worten 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2017 às 10:10)

Bom dia 
Precisava da vossa ajuda 
Enviei um e-mail às Netatmo devido a não aparecer valor 0 no site weatherunderground de precipitação ( apenas tem -- ) e estações vizinhas e pelo país que tem pluviômetro já aparece o valor 0, enquanto minha não ...( No site weatherunderground ) recebi a resposta ...
..........
Hello,

This usually means that the module is not communicating with the station.

However, I can see that there are no missing measures in the graphics (even if it is 0).

I advice you to check the radio connection of your module, to fix a signal weakness.

Please, try to relocate the module closer to the main station and please check:

If the distance between the main station and the module is not too far. ( try to have at least 3 bars for a better service)
If there is any big wall or metallic objects separating them ( metal window, door frames)
If there is any electrical device near or in between the stations. ( screens, microwave, etc)
If there is any device, which uses the radio frequency band : 868 MHz
Please check with a new set of batteries
Please check the battery compartment and the battery cap.
Please try restaring both main station and the unit. ( keep them shut of for 2 minutes)

Thank you for your collaboration, have an excellent day!

Best regards,

Irene

Netatmo Customer Service

...........

Como resolvo este problema? 
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (23 Nov 2017 às 22:53)

Acho que vou aproveitar a Black Friday até dia 27. Estação a 125 EUR e pluviometro a 49 EUR. Ainda é uma diferença de 64 EUR do conjunto em relação aos valores normais....No site da Netatmo.


----------



## ct1gnd (23 Nov 2017 às 22:56)

O pluviómetro está muito longe da estação?
O sinal está fraco?
Tente coloca-lo mais próximo e verificar se será daí.


----------



## ct1gnd (23 Nov 2017 às 23:10)

fhff disse:


> Acho que vou aproveitar a Black Friday até dia 27. Estação a 125 EUR e pluviometro a 49 EUR. Ainda é uma diferença de 64 EUR do conjunto em relação aos valores normais....No site da Netatmo.


Acho uma boa aposta. 
Eu comprei hoje o anemómetro, aproveitando também a promoção.


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2017 às 00:05)

ct1gnd disse:


> O pluviómetro está muito longe da estação?
> O sinal está fraco?
> Tente coloca-lo mais próximo e verificar se será daí.


Está perto da estação , tem 4  indicadores de sinal 



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (24 Nov 2017 às 00:16)

joselamego disse:


> Está perto da estação , tem 4  indicadores de sinal
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Então não é por aí.


----------



## aoc36 (24 Nov 2017 às 16:59)

Todos os instrumentos estão as 25 por cento  desconto


----------



## Kraliv (24 Nov 2017 às 17:33)

Está a 116,24€ (envio incluído) na Amazon.es ... mas atenção que só dura mais 5h esta oferta!
O Pluvio está a 48,92€.


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2017 às 17:34)

E anenometro está black Friday ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (24 Nov 2017 às 17:45)

Esse está a 74€ na Store Netatmo e a 81,14€ na Amazon.es


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2017 às 17:51)

Kraliv disse:


> Esse está a 74€ na Store Netatmo


Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (25 Nov 2017 às 17:42)

Estou a ter problemas com a minha Netatmo. 
Não sei se já aconteceu a alguem, mas é o seguinte.
Tenho notado que por vezes a esta¢ao perde conectividade com  wifi, mas depois consegue ligar-se novamente. Ontem já
Não aconteceu isso. Tive que manualmente activa-la. Hoje igual. 
Isto apesar de ter 3 tracos e os sensores terem 4 tracos. 
O que sera?


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2017 às 17:45)

ct1gnd disse:


> Estou a ter problemas com a minha Netatmo.
> Não sei se já aconteceu a alguem, mas é o seguinte.
> Tenho notado que por vezes a esta¢ao perde conectividade com  wifi, mas depois consegue ligar-se novamente. Ontem já
> Não aconteceu isso. Tive que manualmente activa-la. Hoje igual.
> ...


Olá 
A mim já aconteceu ....quando tinha ligado ao PC. 
Mas desde que liguei a estação ao router wi-fi , e sensor interno ligado à tomada nunca mais tive esse problema. ..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (25 Nov 2017 às 18:09)

joselamego disse:


> Olá
> A mim já aconteceu ....quando tinha ligado ao PC.
> Mas desde que liguei a estação ao router wi-fi , e sensor interno ligado à tomada nunca mais tive esse problema. ..
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Mas a minha esta ligada a rede wi-fi. E o sinal é de 3 tracos.


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2017 às 18:09)

ct1gnd disse:


> Mas a minha esta ligada a rede wi-fi. E o sinal é de 3 tracos.


Tenta fazer novamente a ligação do router ao sensor interno ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (25 Nov 2017 às 20:20)

Pois, já fiz, mas hoje aconteceu novamente.


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2017 às 20:31)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois, já fiz, mas hoje aconteceu novamente.


Fizeste ligação IP via DHCP (fornecido pelo router)?
Se verificares que essa situação volta a acontecer, podes tentar definir um IP fixo no router para a Netatmo...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (25 Nov 2017 às 21:14)

joselamego disse:


> Fizeste ligação IP via DHCP (fornecido pelo router)?
> Se verificares que essa situação volta a acontecer, podes tentar definir um IP fixo no router para a Netatmo...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Pois, mas isso eu não sei fazer.
E qual é a vantagem?


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2017 às 21:16)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois, mas isso eu não sei fazer.
> E qual é a vantagem?


Quando fazes a ligação do router wi-fi ao sensor interno ele pede te a password do router , correto? Depois ele faz o registo da NET à Netatmo , eu fiz assim e tem estado ok 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (25 Nov 2017 às 21:28)

Eu fiz assim. Quando instalei pela primeira vez, o sensor pediu-me a password, eu coloquei a password do router e ele automaticamente ligou-se á internet cá de casa.
Tinha o sensor numa outra sala, a cerca de 6 m., como ontem aconteceu isto, tentei levar o sensor para outra sala mais perto, ficou a 4 m. em linha recta, tem uma parede no meio, tem 3 de sinal, mas de vez em quando perde o sinal, tanto dos sensores externos, como do wi-fi. E o sinal dos sensores externos é 4. Mas fica com 1 ponto de interrogação em tudo o que é sinal rádio.


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2017 às 00:15)

ct1gnd disse:


> Eu fiz assim. Quando instalei pela primeira vez, o sensor pediu-me a password, eu coloquei a password do router e ele automaticamente ligou-se á internet cá de casa.
> Tinha o sensor numa outra sala, a cerca de 6 m., como ontem aconteceu isto, tentei levar o sensor para outra sala mais perto, ficou a 4 m. em linha recta, tem uma parede no meio, tem 3 de sinal, mas de vez em quando perde o sinal, tanto dos sensores externos, como do wi-fi. E o sinal dos sensores externos é 4. Mas fica com 1 ponto de interrogação em tudo o que é sinal rádio.


Boa noite Antônio 
Conseguiste resolver o problema da estabilização do sinal do router à estação ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Nov 2017 às 10:01)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite Antônio
> Conseguiste resolver o problema da estabilização do sinal do router à estação ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Bom dia caro amigo.
Penso que desta vez consegui.
Coloquei o sensor interior proximo do router e de modo a ter um sinal razoavel dos sensores externos.
Ontem não ouve anomalias. Vamos lá a ver se continua assim.
Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## RSS (27 Nov 2017 às 15:14)

ct1gnd disse:


> Bom dia caro amigo.
> Penso que desta vez consegui.
> Coloquei o sensor interior proximo do router e de modo a ter um sinal razoavel dos sensores externos.
> Ontem não ouve anomalias. Vamos lá a ver se continua assim.
> Obrigado pela ajuda.



Boa tarde

Qual é o modelo de router que tem ?


----------



## RSS (27 Nov 2017 às 15:17)

joselamego disse:


> Agora é esperar...obrigado !
> Agora só me falta comprar esse rshield da Davis ...depois diz me o site onde vais mandar vir...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk




Boa tarde José

Ainda continuas interessado na aquisição do 7714 ?


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2017 às 15:22)

RSS disse:


> Boa tarde José
> 
> Ainda continuas interessado na aquisição do 7714 ?


Olá , 
Sim, já sabes o preço ?
Já tens o o pluviômetro? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (27 Nov 2017 às 15:59)

joselamego disse:


> Olá ,
> Sim, já sabes o preço ?
> Já tens o o pluviômetro?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Até agora o melhor preço que consegui na Europa foi *98,75 €*  com portes incluídos
Se comprar dois (2) 7714 consigo um desconto adicional de 2%
Estou à espera de resposta sobre se é possível utilizar a promoção Black Friday com oferta dos portes e 5€ de desconto no preço.

Comprei o pluviômetro, anemômetro e 3 módulos indoor
Também já resolvi o problema do wi-fi
Só me falta mesmo o RS 7714

Já agora ficas a saber que o módulo principal só se liga ao Wi-Fi de 10 em 10 minutos (durante alguns segundos apenas)
O resto do tempo está desconectado, o que é um bocado estúpido porque a módulo principal é alimentado directamente do transformador que vem com ele...
Não consigo perceber qual é a lógica do módulo principal passar 99% do tempo desconectado do Wi-Fi !
A única explicação que deduzo é que talvez seja assim para evitar que aqueça e altere os valores das medições... 

Alguns routers ou access points não gostam muito desta técnica e depois o módulo principal acaba por ficar bloqueado sem conseguir obter sinal Wi-Fi ou endereço IP.
Um utilizador normal não se vai facilmente aperceber disso porque se o módulo principal ficar offline, o site e a app da Netatmo continuam a apresentar durante 60 minutos as ultimas leituras obtidas antes da estação ficar offline...
Só no mínimo ao fim de uma hora é que nos conseguimos aperceber que a estação está offline devido a não ter internet ou energia eléctrica !


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2017 às 16:22)

Olá, 
Já me tinha apercebido que o modulo principal só se liga ao router de 10 em 10 mm...também acho um pouco estúpido isso ...
E o pluviômetro , no site weatherunderground aparece te com valor acumulado de 0 mm e taxa precipitação tb de O ? 
O meu não ...só me dá -- (traços) 
Precisava tua ajuda para isso 
Obrigado!


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (27 Nov 2017 às 16:31)

joselamego disse:


> Olá,
> Já me tinha apercebido que o modulo principal só se liga ao router de 10 em 10 mm...também acho um pouco estúpido isso ...
> E o pluviômetro , no site weatherunderground aparece te com valor acumulado de 0 mm e taxa precipitação tb de O ?
> O meu não ...só me dá -- (traços)
> ...




O pluviômetro não me aparece nem com 0mm, nem com  - - !
Ainda vem a caminho de Portugal 

Por falar em Wunderground, já conseguiste falar com eles para associarem a tua Netatmo ao teu perfil ?


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2017 às 16:46)

RSS disse:


> O pluviômetro não me aparece nem com 0mm, nem com  - - !
> Ainda vem a caminho de Portugal
> 
> Por falar em Wunderground, já conseguiste falar com eles para associarem a tua Netatmo ao teu perfil ?


Ainda não contactei a weatherunderground, sei que demoram a responder ...
Apenas deixei de partilhar no mapa da Netatmo e assim deixou de aparecer duas estações em Monchique, só aparece a minha imonchiqu6  ...
Quando tiveres o pluviômetro , vê essa situação dos 0 mm , se te aparece .




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Nov 2017 às 18:37)

RSS disse:


> Até agora o melhor preço que consegui na Europa foi *98,75 €*  com portes incluídos
> Se comprar dois (2) 7714 consigo um desconto adicional de 2%
> Estou à espera de resposta sobre se é possível utilizar a promoção Black Friday com oferta dos portes e 5€ de desconto no preço.
> 
> ...


Pois é isso mesmo que acontece a mim.
Consegui detectar, porque estive a acompamhar durante algum tempo a actualização da estação.
Apesar di sinal wi-fi ser de 4 traços, por vezes passa a 3 e volta e meia não actualiza aos 10 minutos, por vezes passam 20-30 minutos sem actualizar.
O meu receio é que seja o modulo principal.


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2017 às 18:52)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois é isso mesmo que acontece a mim.
> Consegui detectar, porque estive a acompamhar durante algum tempo a actualização da estação.
> Apesar di sinal wi-fi ser de 4 traços, por vezes passa a 3 e volta e meia não actualiza aos 10 minutos, por vezes passam 20-30 minutos sem actualizar.
> O meu receio é que seja o modulo principal.


A mim já aconteceu isso 
Mas agora ( já algumas semanas) tem estado a funcionar bem, atualiza me sempre a APP de 10 em 10 minutos. . Estou com 3 traços no sensor externo e no máximo o pluviômetro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Nov 2017 às 20:13)

RSS disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Qual é o modelo de router que tem ?


O router é um Thomson da MEO.


----------



## RSS (28 Nov 2017 às 09:29)

ct1gnd disse:


> O router é um Thomson da MEO.



Altere as definições do Wi-Fi para usar um canal fixo, em vez de estar em selecção de canal automático.
Atribua um IP fixo ao mac address do módulo interno da Netatmo, para evitar que necessite de obter IP via DHCP
Arranje um programador horário e configure para todos os dias de madrugada desligar a alimentação do router e voltar a ligar passado 5 minutos


----------



## RSS (28 Nov 2017 às 12:06)

joselamego disse:


> Olá,
> Já me tinha apercebido que o modulo principal só se liga ao router de 10 em 10 mm...também acho um pouco estúpido isso ...
> E o pluviômetro , no site weatherunderground aparece te com valor acumulado de 0 mm e taxa precipitação tb de O ?
> O meu não ...só me dá -- (traços)
> ...



Bom dia José
Preciso de saber se sempre tens interesse em adquirir o Radiation Shield da Davis ?


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Nov 2017 às 14:11)

RSS disse:


> Altere as definições do Wi-Fi para usar um canal fixo, em vez de estar em selecção de canal automático.
> Atribua um IP fixo ao mac address do módulo interno da Netatmo, para evitar que necessite de obter IP via DHCP
> Arranje um programador horário e configure para todos os dias de madrugada desligar a alimentação do router e voltar a ligar passado 5 minutos


De momento até tem estado a funcionar sem grandes interrupções.
Não tenho dado conta de deixar de transmitir, mas se voltar ao mesmo, vou ter que lhe pedir para me ajudar a programar isso tudo, pois eu sou leigo nestes assuntos. E desde já lhe agradeço
toda a sua disponibilidade. Obrigado.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 14:18)

RSS disse:


> Bom dia José
> Preciso de saber se sempre tens interesse em adquirir o Radiation Shield da Davis ?


Sim estou, já mandaste vir? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 14:19)

ct1gnd disse:


> De momento até tem estado a funcionar sem grandes interrupções.
> Não tenho dado conta de deixar de transmitir, mas se voltar ao mesmo, vou ter que lhe pedir para me ajudar a programar isso tudo, pois eu sou leigo nestes assuntos. E desde já lhe agradeço
> toda a sua disponibilidade. Obrigado.


Olá Antônio 
A minha estação só com NET do router ao módulo principal para já está dar bem ...está sempre a lançar dados de 10 em 10 minutos 
Tem estado funcionar bem já alguns dias 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Nov 2017 às 15:14)

joselamego disse:


> Olá Antônio
> A minha estação só com NET do router ao módulo principal para já está dar bem ...está sempre a lançar dados de 10 em 10 minutos
> Tem estado funcionar bem já alguns dias
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Tenho estado a acompanhar a minha e de momento está a debitar dados bem. Mas ainda é cedo para tirar conclusões.
Se vir que volta a falhar, vou ter que pedir ajuda aos meus amigos.
Abraço.


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2017 às 01:45)

RSS, 
Como faço para ter a altitude ajustada com a pressão atmosférica?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (29 Nov 2017 às 10:32)

joselamego disse:


> RSS,
> Como faço para ter a altitude ajustada com a pressão atmosférica?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Eu ainda não entendi muito bem, isso da pressão atmosférica.
Quando da instalação inicial e lhe damos a nossa altitude ela automaticamente não
ajusta a pressão?
É necessário ajustar manualmente?


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2017 às 10:38)

ct1gnd disse:


> Eu ainda não entendi muito bem, isso da pressão atmosférica.
> Quando da instalação inicial e lhe damos a nossa altitude ela automaticamente não
> ajusta a pressão?
> É necessário ajustar manualmente?


A minha está ajustada manualmente mas o RSS já disse que deve ser automática pela neatmo...
Apesar da minha estar com a pressão correta, prefiro na mesma automática! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (29 Nov 2017 às 11:02)

ct1gnd disse:


> Eu ainda não entendi muito bem, isso da pressão atmosférica.
> Quando da instalação inicial e lhe damos a nossa altitude ela automaticamente não
> ajusta a pressão?
> É necessário ajustar manualmente?



Para teres uma ideia, eu para conseguir ter a pressão idêntica à estação oficial do IPMA - Aeroporto de Faro, tinha que colocar nas configurações da Netatmo que estava a -20 metros de altitude...

Faz assim, deixa a tua Netatmo determinar a localização/altitude de forma automática, depois durante dois ou três dias, de preferência com "bom tempo" numa altura em que estejamos a ser afectados por um centro de altas pressões (nestas condições a pressão atmosférica tem poucas variações), compara a pressão obtida pela Netatmo com a pressão divulgada pela estação IPMA mais próxima do teu local.
Verifica se existe diferença nos valores e se a diferença é constante...

Depois disso, eu digo-te como se ajusta a pressão na Netatmo


----------



## RSS (29 Nov 2017 às 12:17)

joselamego disse:


> Sim estou, já mandaste vir?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Não é possível usufruir da campanha do desconto e oferta dos portes porque o valor de dois 7714 é inferior a 200 Euros.
Vou mandar vir o meu hoje
Fica por 98 Euros já com os portes incluidos


----------



## ct1gnd (29 Nov 2017 às 22:16)

RSS disse:


> Para teres uma ideia, eu para conseguir ter a pressão idêntica à estação oficial do IPMA - Aeroporto de Faro, tinha que colocar nas configurações da Netatmo que estava a -20 metros de altitude...
> 
> Faz assim, deixa a tua Netatmo determinar a localização/altitude de forma automática, depois durante dois ou três dias, de preferência com "bom tempo" numa altura em que estejamos a ser afectados por um centro de altas pressões (nestas condições a pressão atmosférica tem poucas variações), compara a pressão obtida pela Netatmo com a pressão divulgada pela estação IPMA mais próxima do teu local.
> Verifica se existe diferença nos valores e se a diferença é constante...
> ...


Estive hoje a analisar a pressão da estação IPMA mais próxima de mim. Existem algumas diferenças, mas eu penso que não serão significativas. Por favor corrige-me se estou enganado.
Neste momento tenho 1.015.3 e na estação ipma 1.015.0
3:00 tinha 1.011.7 igual IPMA
6:00 tinha 1.011.1 igual IPMA
9:00 tinha 1.012.9 IPMA 1.012.4
12:00 tinha 1.12.0 IPMA 1.011.7
15:00 tinha 1.012.3 IPMA 1.010.8
18:00 tinha 1.013.3 IPMA 1.012.9
21:00 tinha 1.015.1 IPMA 1.015.0
O que lhe parece?


----------



## RSS (29 Nov 2017 às 23:23)

ct1gnd disse:


> Estive hoje a analisar a pressão da estação IPMA mais próxima de mim. Existem algumas diferenças, mas eu penso que não serão significativas. Por favor corrige-me se estou enganado.
> Neste momento tenho 1.015.3 e na estação ipma 1.015.0
> 3:00 tinha 1.011.7 igual IPMA
> 6:00 tinha 1.011.1 igual IPMA
> ...



Viva !

Para já não se vai ajustar nada...
Vamos deixar o tempo melhorar para a pressão ficar mais estável
Dessa forma consegue-se comparar melhor

Deixou a app da Netatmo detectar automaticamente a localização/altitude, ou ajustou manualmente ?


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2017 às 23:59)

Boas, 
Eu tenho na neatmo pressão a 1011,1 hPa 
Na estação de Portimão do IPMA (1012,2 hPa )
Mas eu tinha ajustado manualmente 
Vou precisar tua ajuda , RSS ...quando puderes , obrigado!
..................

Temperatura atual : 
Neatmo (7,4°C)
Auriol (7,3°C)
Bresser (7,2°C)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2017 às 12:11)

Boas,
RSS, como faço para ajustar a pressão da minha neatmo ?
Já deixei automaticamente a estação definir a altitude e acompanho pela estação meteorológica do IPMA de Portimão .E agora?
O que tenho a fazer?
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## pbotto (4 Dez 2017 às 14:55)

aoc36 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> O sensor exterior pode apanhar água? Já procurei na internet e não encontro nada.



Boa tarde,
O sensor exterior não pode apanhar água.

Abraço,
Pedro


----------



## pbotto (4 Dez 2017 às 15:09)

joselamego disse:


> ssão aqui das estações Netatmo é de 1017/1019





joselamego disse:


> ma dúvida , se me puderem ajudar...
> Tenho duas estações metereológicas , a N





mr. phillip disse:


> o RS para a Netatmo, falhou miseravelmente quando exposto ao sol. A temperatura disparou acima dos 20.
> Fui comprar tinta preta para o interior e branca para o exterior a ver se resolve. Senão fica apenas como proteção para a chuva.





Snifa disse:


> Encontrei este, será que o sensor externo da Netatmo cabe lá dentro?
> 
> É o RS que uso. Mas mesmo assim quando exposto ao sol a temperatura sobe para valores irreais.
> 
> ...


----------



## pbotto (4 Dez 2017 às 16:25)

RSS disse:


> Viva !
> 
> Alguém conhece ou tem este RS ?



Sim! comprei esse RS na Amazon, mas continuo com o mesmo problema. Quando está ao sol a temperatura dispara.


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2017 às 16:38)

pbotto disse:


> Sim! comprei esse RS na Amazon, mas continuo com o mesmo problema. Quando está ao sol a temperatura dispara.


Tinha esse receio, por isso não comprei ainda a Rshield...tenho meu sensor externo à sombra ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## pbotto (4 Dez 2017 às 16:45)

joselamego disse:


> Tinha esse receio, por isso não comprei ainda a Rshield...tenho meu sensor externo à sombra ....
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Pois,...
Eu tb tenho o sensor à sombra, mas,... com a temperaturas negativas que se fazem sentir, na minha zona, a estação só lá para as 11:00 é que a temperatura começa a subir.


----------



## pbotto (4 Dez 2017 às 16:48)

Boa tarde,

Tenho uma estação Netatmo à um ano. Estou bastante satisfeito com ela, no entanto tenho o problema do sensor exterior. Ainda não encontrei um RS em condições.
Pode ver os dados: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISOJOODA7

Cumprimentos,
Pedro Botto


----------



## pbotto (4 Dez 2017 às 16:51)

RSS disse:


> Vou-me deixar de invenções e vou mandar vir um abrigo Davis 7714


Boa tarde,

Será que me pode dar Feedback do resultado do RS com o sensor exterior Netatmo?

Obrigado,
Pedro


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2017 às 16:55)

pbotto disse:


> Pois,...
> Eu tb tenho o sensor à sombra, mas,... com a temperaturas negativas que se fazem sentir, na minha zona, a estação só lá para as 11:00 é que a temperatura começa a subir.


Sim, no interior transmontano o frio de noite é imenso ...
Aqui em Monchique ainda a mínima que tive foi de 4 °C
Já vivi em Lamego e na altura tinha abaixo de 0 .
Agora o RSS falou aqui no tópico de um rshield da Davis ...deve ser melhor ...mas ainda não sei o feedback 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (4 Dez 2017 às 17:12)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> RSS, como faço para ajustar a pressão da minha neatmo ?
> Já deixei automaticamente a estação definir a altitude e acompanho pela estação meteorológica do IPMA de Portimão .E agora?
> O que tenho a fazer?
> ...




Viva !

Sobre o acompanhar a pressão pelo site do IPMA, tem mais que se lhe diga...

A pressão que eles lá disponibilizam é uma média dos valores medidos ao longo de 1 hora !

Para conseguires determinar a diferença entre a pressão da tua Netatmo e a pressão apresentada no site do IPMA, tens que fazer algumas contas...

     SUM Leituras     
    Nº de Leituras



Vais ao log da tua Netatmo, por exemplo entre as 14:00 e as 15:00, se tudo estiver bem, deves ter 12 medidas (uma a cada 5 minutos).
Somas as 12 leituras, divides por 12 e depois comparas se o valor que obtens é igual ao que aparece no IPMA.

Sobre a altura que a Netatmo automaticamente atribuiu à tua localização, está correta ?


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2017 às 17:42)

RSS disse:


> Viva !
> 
> Sobre o acompanhar a pressão pelo site do IPMA, tem mais que se lhe diga...
> 
> ...



Olá RSS, então amanhã entre as 14 h / 15 h vou somar as 12 leituras ...vou ao programa da neatmo e verifico aí..
A altitude que a neatmo me deu automática foi de 422 ...
No GPS do meu tlm dá-me 434
Achas grave não dar igual?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (4 Dez 2017 às 17:47)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, no interior transmontano o frio de noite é imenso ...
> Aqui em Monchique ainda a mínima que tive foi de 4 °C
> Já vivi em Lamego e na altura tinha abaixo de 0 .
> Agora o RSS falou aqui no tópico de um rshield da Davis ...deve ser melhor ...mas ainda não sei o feedback
> ...




Já encomendei, mas ainda não chegou.
De todos os feedbacks que li sobre esse RS (Davis 7714), todas as pessoas que tinham adquirido ou testado falavam muito bem.

Da experiência que tenho com o sensor externo da Netatmo é que é bastante preciso, mas não se dá bem com chuva, nem com sol !
Tenho-o colocado ao ar livre, sem qualquer abrigo, e apenas entre as 15:00 e as 16:00 horas tenho leituras incorrectas porque é a altura em que o sol lhe incide directamente.
O que me leva a crer que se for instalado dentro de um abrigo, deve funcionar correctamente durante as 24 horas.


----------



## ct1gnd (4 Dez 2017 às 17:54)

Tenho estado a acompanhar os dados da minha estação e tenho feito comparações com a outra que tenho. Reparo que durante a noite, as temperaturas são muito semelhantes, mas durante o dia, a velhinha dá-me sempre mais 2-3 graus. Nessa estaçao uma La Crosse tenho RS artesanal com pratos Domplex e está sempre ao sol. A outra està à sombrinha todo o dia. O que me leva a acreditar que as RS caseiras não serão muito fiaveis. Será isso?


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2017 às 18:01)

RSS disse:


> Viva !
> 
> Sobre o acompanhar a pressão pelo site do IPMA, tem mais que se lhe diga...
> 
> ...


RSS, estive a ver o software da Netatmo ( meteoware) e verifiquei que a pressão é medida de 6 em 6 vezes ( 14 às 15 h) .
É normal ? A medição pelo que vejo não é de 12 em 12 ao fim de uma hora ..
Envio foto para veres ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (4 Dez 2017 às 20:55)

pbotto disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Será que me pode dar Feedback do resultado do RS com o sensor exterior Netatmo?
> 
> ...



Claro que posso Pedro

Mas primeiro o 7714 tem que chegar !


----------



## RSS (4 Dez 2017 às 21:03)

joselamego disse:


> RSS, estive a ver o software da Netatmo ( meteoware) e verifiquei que a pressão é medida de 6 em 6 vezes ( 14 às 15 h) .
> É normal ? A medição pelo que vejo não é de 12 em 12 ao fim de uma hora ..
> Envio foto para veres ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk




José

No site da Netatmo se tudo estiver bem com a tua estação tens medidas a cada 5 minutos...

https://my.netatmo.com/app/weather


----------



## RSS (4 Dez 2017 às 21:18)

ct1gnd disse:


> Tenho estado a acompanhar os dados da minha estação e tenho feito comparações com a outra que tenho. Reparo que durante a noite, as temperaturas são muito semelhantes, mas durante o dia, a velhinha dá-me sempre mais 2-3 graus. Nessa estaçao uma La Crosse tenho RS artesanal com pratos Domplex e está sempre ao sol. A outra està à sombrinha todo o dia. O que me leva a acreditar que as RS caseiras não serão muito fiaveis. Será isso?



Nem eu sei se com o 7714 no topo do prédio a apanhar sol e vento o dia todo vou ter dados fiáveis...

Mas ter o sensor na sombra também não me parece ser a melhor opção !

Antes de instalar o 7714 no local definitivo, quero ver se consigo fazer umas comparações com o sensor do IPMA...


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2017 às 21:20)

RSS disse:


> José
> 
> No site da Netatmo se tudo estiver bem com a tua estação tens medidas a cada 5 minutos...
> 
> https://my.netatmo.com/app/weather


Ah, é no site da Netatmo , pensei que fosse no site da meteowareplus 
Mas no site da Netatmo dá para ver os valores da pressão de 5 em 5 minutos? Onde encontro esses valores?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (4 Dez 2017 às 22:11)

joselamego disse:


> Ah, é no site da Netatmo , pensei que fosse no site da meteowareplus
> Mas no site da Netatmo dá para ver os valores da pressão de 5 em 5 minutos? Onde encontro esses valores?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



aqui:
https://my.netatmo.com/app/weather

:-)

Já conseguiste adicionar a tua estação à conta do WUnderground ?


----------



## RSS (4 Dez 2017 às 22:22)

joselamego disse:


> Ah, é no site da Netatmo , pensei que fosse no site da meteowareplus
> Mas no site da Netatmo dá para ver os valores da pressão de 5 em 5 minutos? Onde encontro esses valores?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk




Tens a certeza que a tua estação está a funcionar bem ?!

Existem intervalos entre leituras que chegam a ser de 30 minutos...

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMONCHIQ6#history


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2017 às 23:09)

RSS disse:


> Tens a certeza que a tua estação está a funcionar bem ?!
> 
> Existem intervalos entre leituras que chegam a ser de 30 minutos...
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMONCHIQ6#history


Mas então como faço? Na minha APP recebo as atualizações de 10 em 10 minutos ...achas que tenho algum problema?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2017 às 23:10)

RSS disse:


> aqui:
> https://my.netatmo.com/app/weather
> 
> :-)
> ...


Ainda não adicionei , como faço ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (4 Dez 2017 às 23:14)

RSS disse:


> Tens a certeza que a tua estação está a funcionar bem ?!
> 
> Existem intervalos entre leituras que chegam a ser de 30 minutos...
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMONCHIQ6#history


As leituras do joselamego são parecidas com as minhas.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I09NABAI2#history
Mas como se faz para ter leituras todos os 5 minutos, como a sua?


----------



## ct1gnd (4 Dez 2017 às 23:18)

Outra situação que agora reparo:
O site http://plus.meteoware.com/#/weather/now
desde o dia 2 que não atualiza.
È necessário fazer upgrade da conta?


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2017 às 23:26)

ct1gnd disse:


> Outra situação que agora reparo:
> O site http://plus.meteoware.com/#/weather/now
> desde o dia 2 que não atualiza.
> È necessário fazer upgrade da conta?


O meu atualiza ...mas tenta sair e voltar entrar na conta .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (4 Dez 2017 às 23:31)

joselamego disse:


> O meu atualiza ...mas tenta sair e voltar entrar na conta .
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Já tentei e nada, não tem dados.
Tenho andado a visitar várias estações netatmo no wunderground e só a do RSS atualiza aos 5 minutos certinhos.
As outras por vezes estão como a nossa por vezes passam 20 minutos.


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2017 às 23:33)

ct1gnd disse:


> Já tentei e nada, não tem dados.
> Tenho andado a visitar várias estações netatmo no wunderground e só a do RSS atualiza aos 5 minutos certinhos.
> As outras por vezes estão como a nossa por vezes passam 20 minutos.


Então precisamos da ajuda do RSS, perceber como a dele atualiza de 5 em 5 min e nossas e dos outros não !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2017 às 23:54)

RSS disse:


> Tens a certeza que a tua estação está a funcionar bem ?!
> 
> Existem intervalos entre leituras que chegam a ser de 30 minutos...
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMONCHIQ6#history


RSS, 
Se puderes , dá-me o teu email para eu convidar te como administrador da minha estação e assim tu verificas se está tudo bem e fazes as alterações necessárias ...
Pode ser? Obrigado!.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (5 Dez 2017 às 12:12)

ct1gnd disse:


> Já tentei e nada, não tem dados.
> Tenho andado a visitar várias estações netatmo no wunderground e só a do RSS atualiza aos 5 minutos certinhos.
> As outras por vezes estão como a nossa por vezes passam 20 minutos.



Bom, vamos lá ver que a minha Netatmo deve ser diferente das vossas !!!


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2017 às 12:24)

A minha atualiza de 5 em 5 minutos. Experimentem entrar na App do telemóvel, colocar na horizontal e fazer pinch out com os dedos até ao máximo. Vão ver que de 5 em 5 minutos tem dados novos.


----------



## RSS (5 Dez 2017 às 12:29)

ct1gnd disse:


> Outra situação que agora reparo:
> O site http://plus.meteoware.com/#/weather/now
> desde o dia 2 que não atualiza.
> È necessário fazer upgrade da conta?



Fui verificar, e o meu está a funcionar normalmente
http://plus.meteoware.com/#/weather/now


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 12:39)

RSS disse:


> Fui verificar, e o meu está a funcionar normalmente
> http://plus.meteoware.com/#/weather/now


Como faço então para resolver o problema do meu ?
Podes me ajudar sendo tu administrador minha estação ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 12:44)

mr. phillip disse:


> A minha atualiza de 5 em 5 minutos. Experimentem entrar na App do telemóvel, colocar na horizontal e fazer pinch out com os dedos até ao máximo. Vão ver que de 5 em 5 minutos tem dados novos.


Como faço isso na app do tlm, em que tópico faço ? Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2017 às 13:01)

joselamego disse:


> Como faço isso na app do tlm, em que tópico faço ? Obrigado !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Simplesmente entras na app do telefone, colocas  na horizontal, e passa automaticamente para os gráficos com os  diversos dados.


----------



## RSS (5 Dez 2017 às 13:04)

joselamego disse:


> Como faço isso na app do tlm, em que tópico faço ? Obrigado !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Através desta página :

https://my.netatmo.com/app/weather


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 13:51)

mr. phillip disse:


> Simplesmente entras na app do telefone, colocas  na horizontal, e passa automaticamente para os gráficos com os  diversos dados.


Já fiz agora na app tlm, coloquei horizontal e automaticamente passou aos gráficos 
Achas que agora os dados serão debitados de 5 em 5 minutos ?
Obrigado !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 13:53)

RSS disse:


> Através desta página :
> 
> https://my.netatmo.com/app/weather


RSS, 
Pelo que vejo a tua faz leituras/medições  de 10 em 10 minutos no meteowareplus
Deve ser de 10 ou 5 em 5?


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Dez 2017 às 15:12)

IACH





RSS disse:


> Bom, vamos lá ver que a minha Netatmo deve ser diferente das vossas !!!


Acho que a minha é que é especial. 
Os meus dados vão de 10 em 10 minutos.
Não tenho meteoware.
Isto realmente é areia demais para a minha camionete.
É o que faz estar na terceira idade. As novas tecnologias são  para a juventude.
Bom mas nem tudo é mau. Hoje chegou o anemometro e jà está a bombar.
Vamos lá a ver como se porta. 
Um abraço


----------



## RSS (5 Dez 2017 às 15:25)

_*NETATMO - INTERVALO ENTRE LEITURAS*_

Para esclarecer as dúvidas que possam existir:

- actualmente as estações da Netatmo fazem leituras aos sensores a cada 5 minutos
- a cada 10 minutos, contactam a Cloud da Netatmo e enviam duas leituras
- o Meteoware Plus disponibiliza leituras a cada 10 minutos
- o Wunderground disponibiliza leituras a cada 5 minutos

A maneira mais simples do obter as leituras da estação *a cada 5 minutos* é através do próprio site da Netatmo:

https://my.netatmo.com/app/station


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 18:47)

RSS disse:


> _*NETATMO - INTERVALO ENTRE LEITURAS*_
> 
> Para esclarecer as dúvidas que possam existir:
> 
> ...


Mas no site da neatmo onde vejo essas leituras de 5 em 5 minutos? 
Eu só consigo ver no meteowareplus 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 18:48)

ct1gnd disse:


> IACH
> Acho que a minha é que é especial.
> Os meus dados vão de 10 em 10 minutos.
> Não tenho meteoware.
> ...


Porreiro já teres o anenómetro...vai dando o feedback 
A minha estação também só dá leitura dados de 10 em 10 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Dez 2017 às 20:27)

joselamego disse:


> Porreiro já teres o anenómetro...vai dando o feedback
> A minha estação também só dá leitura dados de 10 em 10
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Olá
Para já, parece ser muito sensível.
Muito fácil de montar.
Contra, só mesmo o tempo de leitura.
Aproveitei o black friday e encomendei. Assim ficou completa para já.
Falta-me resolver o porquê de não ter dados no meteoware e a transmissão de 5 em 5 minutos.
Mas .... eu estou muito contente com ela.


----------



## RSS (5 Dez 2017 às 20:29)

joselamego disse:


> Mas no site da neatmo onde vejo essas leituras de 5 em 5 minutos?
> Eu só consigo ver no meteowareplus
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk




Vês aqui :  *https://my.netatmo.com/app/station*


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 20:44)

ct1gnd disse:


> Olá
> Para já, parece ser muito sensível.
> Muito fácil de montar.
> Contra, só mesmo o tempo de leitura.
> ...


E tens o suporte( base de apoio) para o anenómetro e pluviômetro ? 
O meteoware tens que entrar ( fazer login) a partir do programa da Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 20:45)

RSS disse:


> Vês aqui :  *https://my.netatmo.com/app/station*


Eu tenho o programa da Netatmo aberto , mas onde vejo essas leituras de 5 em 5 minutos? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Dez 2017 às 20:52)

joselamego disse:


> E tens o suporte( base de apoio) para o anenómetro e pluviômetro ?
> O meteoware tens que entrar ( fazer login) a partir do programa da Netatmo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Sim, comprei o suporte também. Assim fica como deve ser.
O Meteoware já consegui agora ligação.
Tive de fazer entrar e sair por diversas vezes e lá consegui.


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Dez 2017 às 20:54)

joselamego disse:


> Eu tenho o programa da Netatmo aberto , mas onde vejo essas leituras de 5 em 5 minutos?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Acho que já percebi, no gráfico estão lá as leituras de 5 em 5 minutos.
Se correres o gráfico estão lá as leituras.
Acho que é isso.


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 20:59)

ct1gnd disse:


> Acho que já percebi, no gráfico estão lá as leituras de 5 em 5 minutos.
> Se correres o gráfico estão lá as leituras.
> Acho que é isso.


Ok António , obrigado 
Vou ver o meu para ver as leituras da pressão e depois somar como disse o RSS.
Obrigado !

E o suporte tens montado onde? 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 21:16)

ct1gnd disse:


> Acho que já percebi, no gráfico estão lá as leituras de 5 em 5 minutos.
> Se correres o gráfico estão lá as leituras.
> Acho que é isso.


Quanto te custou o suporte e o anenómetro ? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Dez 2017 às 21:19)

joselamego disse:


> Ok António , obrigado
> Vou ver o meu para ver as leituras da pressão e depois somar como disse o RSS.
> Obrigado !
> 
> ...


O pluviómetro está num beirado de um alpendre de casa a 4 m. altura.
O anemómetro está num tubo galvanizado a cerca de 7 metros de altura. Esse tubo está fixo num dos pilares do alpendre.
Não sei se foram cumpridos todos os requisitos, mas foi o que melhor que consegui.


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Dez 2017 às 21:20)

joselamego disse:


> Quanto te custou o suporte e o anenómetro ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Paguei 92 €.


----------



## RSS (5 Dez 2017 às 21:22)

joselamego disse:


> Olá RSS, então amanhã entre as 14 h / 15 h vou somar as 12 leituras ...vou ao programa da neatmo e verifico aí..
> A altitude que a neatmo me deu automática foi de 422 ...
> No GPS do meu tlm dá-me 434
> Achas grave não dar igual?
> ...



A altitude que se obtém através da App da Netatmo é a altitude ao nível do solo.
Tens que adicionar a altura do edificio.

No meu caso, a App da Netatmo apresenta 12 metros, mas eu estou mais 9 metros acima do solo, portanto totaliza 21 metros.
É bastante importante a altitude total estar correta, porque o módulo interior da Netatmo calcula a pressão relativa e depois de acordo com a altura que indicas, faz contas para calcular a pressão ao nível médio do mar (NMM).

A melhor opção para calculares a tua altitude será um iPhone 6 ou superior, pois já inclui barómetro, ou um GPS convencional que tenha sensor de altitude.
Por GPS do telemóvel estás sempre sujeito a uma margem de erro considerável...

Podes sempre testar com a App Altimeter da Runtastic que funciona relativamente bem !

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runtastic.android.altimeter&hl=pt_PT

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/runtastic-altimeter-gps/id518999750?mt=8


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 21:22)

ct1gnd disse:


> Paguei 92 €.


Barato...!
A mim falta me o anenómetro 
Vou tentar comprar em janeiro pelo site neatmo , mais o suporte 

Mas tu podes colocar dentro do suporte o anenómetro e pluviômetro e não ter à parte , tens assim ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Dez 2017 às 21:28)

joselamego disse:


> Barato...!
> A mim falta me o anenómetro
> Vou tentar comprar em janeiro pelo site neatmo , mais o suporte
> 
> ...


Têm de ser 2 suportes, um para cada.


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 21:28)

RSS disse:


> A altitude que se obtém através da App da Netatmo é a altitude ao nível do solo.
> Tens que adicionar a altura do edificio.
> 
> No meu caso, a App da Netatmo apresenta 12 metros, mas eu estou mais 9 metros acima do solo, portanto totaliza 21 metros.
> ...


A altura do edifício é em relação ao sensor interior ou exterior ? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (5 Dez 2017 às 21:28)

ct1gnd disse:


> Paguei 92 €.










 RAIN GAUGE FOR THE WEATHER STATION  49,00 € 





 WIND GAUGE FOR THE WEATHER STATION  74,00 €

Eu paguei 49E + 74E
Os 2 suportes foram oferecidos !






 MOUNT FOR WIND GAUGE OR RAIN GAUGE  0,00 € 





 MOUNT FOR WIND GAUGE OR RAIN GAUGE  0,00 €


----------



## RSS (5 Dez 2017 às 21:29)

joselamego disse:


> A altura do edifício é em relação ao sensor interior ou exterior ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



O interior !
É nesse que a pressão é medida


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 21:29)

ct1gnd disse:


> Têm de ser 2 suportes, um para cada.


Dois? Mas eu vi no YouTube um vídeo onde mostra um suporte para o anenómetro e pluviômetro ...apenas um para os dois módulos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 21:31)

RSS disse:


> O interior !
> É nesse que a pressão é medida


Eu tenho o sensor interior em cima de uma mesa (secretaria da sala) , 
Então meço fora da casa as paredes do chão até o telhado ? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Dez 2017 às 21:33)

Eu não consigo arranjar negócios assim.
Foi quando? RSS


----------



## RSS (5 Dez 2017 às 21:37)

joselamego disse:


> Eu tenho o sensor interior em cima de uma mesa (secretaria da sala) ,
> Então meço fora da casa as paredes do chão até o telhado ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Fazes assim:

Vais para a rua com o telemóvel e na App da Netatmo pedes para calcular a localização.
Vês quantos metros aparecem na App.
Depois adicionas a diferença desde onde estás com o telemóvel até ao sitio onde tens o sensor interno...


----------



## lserpa (5 Dez 2017 às 21:37)

É um para cada. E custam cerca de vinte e tal euros cada... tem no site da netatmo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 21:40)

RSS disse:


> Fazes assim:
> 
> Vais para a rua com o telemóvel e na App da Netatmo pedes para calcular a localização.
> Vês quantos metros aparecem na App.
> Depois adicionas a diferença desde onde estás com o telemóvel até ao sitio onde tens o sensor interno...


Eu tenho o sensor interno perto da porta da saída para a rua , ou seja tipo 20 metros 
Vou experimentar , tentar fazer da forma que me dizes!
Obrigado RSS e desculpa eu ser chato com tantas perguntas e dúvidas!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 21:41)

lserpa disse:


> É um para cada. E custam cerca de vinte e tal euros cada... tem no site da netatmo
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Obrigado Iserpa, pensava que era apenas um braço de apoio para os dois.
Sendo assim já fiquei a saber que são preciso dois , vou comprar em janeiro , mais o anenómetro !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (5 Dez 2017 às 21:46)

ct1gnd disse:


> Eu não consigo arranjar negócios assim.
> Foi quando? RSS



Black Friday !

Aproveitei e comprei também logo 3 módulos internos porque estavam com 25% de desconto

Vão ser úteis para controlar o aquecimento nas divisões do apartamento através do IFTTT !
Consigo dizer para ligarem o AC / Termo-ventiladores quando a temperatura for inferior a X e desligarem quando for superior a Y
E também para avisar quando preciso de abrir as janelas para purificar o ar 







 ADDITIONAL INDOOR MODULE 3 147,00 €

Assim fico com a estação NETATMO 100% completa até eles lançarem mais alguma novidade


----------



## RSS (5 Dez 2017 às 21:49)

joselamego disse:


> Eu tenho o sensor interno perto da porta da saída para a rua , ou seja tipo 20 metros
> Vou experimentar , tentar fazer da forma que me dizes!
> Obrigado RSS e desculpa eu ser chato com tantas perguntas e dúvidas!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



LOL

Moras num R/C ?

Que altura tem a mesa onde tens o modulo interno encima ?

1 metro ?


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 21:54)

RSS disse:


> LOL
> 
> Moras num R/C ?
> 
> ...


Sim, 1 metro a mesa do chão ,  em cima da mesa está o sensor interno...vou para a rua  ( fica  a 20 metros  do sensor interior) meço a altitude que a APP da Netatmo me der ..vejo tb a altitude que a APP Runtastic me der ( já instalei ) e depois de somar os valores, colocarei no final o total na pressão do sensor interno 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 21:54)

RSS disse:


> LOL
> 
> Moras num R/C ?
> 
> ...


Moro num R/C ( tipo cave ) da senhoria 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (5 Dez 2017 às 22:00)

joselamego disse:


> Moro num R/C ( tipo cave ) da senhoria
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



LOL
LOL
LOL

Se moras ao nivel do solo (R/C), vais á rua, pegas no telemóvel, abres a App da Netatmo, vais ás definições e clicas para calcular a tua localização.
Fazes OK e não mexes em mais nada !!!

Esquece lá a mesa 
A distancia a que a mesa está da porta não interessa para nada !!!


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 22:04)

RSS disse:


> LOL
> LOL
> LOL
> 
> ...


Iol , iol 
Ok , vou fazer o teste 
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (5 Dez 2017 às 22:07)

ct1gnd disse:


> Eu não consigo arranjar negócios assim.
> Foi quando? RSS



Não me posso queixar !

Comprei tudo com 25% de desconto e ainda me ofereceram os dois suportes no valor de 50 Euros !!!

A Nokia também foi porreira, vendeu-me uma balança WiFi com 50% de desconto e uma Camera de vigilância IP também com 50% de desconto !

Os tipos da Davis ofereciam-me 50% de desconto no RS, mas tinha que vir dos USA e o valor dos portes/alfandega não compensava o valor do desconto 

Tive que largar 98 Euros e mandar vir o 7714 de Espanha...


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Dez 2017 às 22:24)

RSS disse:


> Não me posso queixar !
> 
> Comprei tudo com 25% de desconto e ainda me ofereceram os dois suportes no valor de 50 Euros !!!
> 
> ...


Boa, aproveitas-te bem.
Eu também mandei vir na Black Friday, com 25% de desconto no suporte e no anemómetro, Mas tive que pagar as 2. 
Foi no site deles?
Chegaram hoje.


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 22:51)

ct1gnd disse:


> Boa, aproveitas-te bem.
> Eu também mandei vir na Black Friday, com 25% de desconto no suporte e no anemómetro, Mas tive que pagar as 2.
> Foi no site deles?
> Chegaram hoje.


Mesmo assim nada mau!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 22:51)

RSS disse:


> Não me posso queixar !
> 
> Comprei tudo com 25% de desconto e ainda me ofereceram os dois suportes no valor de 50 Euros !!!
> 
> ...


Excelente desconto !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (5 Dez 2017 às 22:53)

ct1gnd disse:


> Boa, aproveitas-te bem.
> Eu também mandei vir na Black Friday, com 25% de desconto no suporte e no anemómetro, Mas tive que pagar as 2.
> Foi no site deles?
> Chegaram hoje.



Sim comprei através deles, alem da oferta dos suportes, fiquei com 3 anos de garantia.
A encomenda deve ser entregue amanha, hoje já estava em Espanha...

Antes de instalar quero ver se consigo levar tudo ao IPMA para aferir os sensores.

Também quero ver se existe maneira de conseguir obter e fazer o upload dos valores que me ficam a faltar no WU

UV:
--
Solar:
--
Soil Moisture:
--
Soil Temp:
--
Leaf Wetness:
--


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 22:58)

RSS disse:


> Sim comprei através deles, alem da oferta dos suportes, fiquei com 3 anos de garantia.
> A encomenda deve ser entregue amanha, hoje já estava em Espanha...
> 
> Antes de instalar quero ver se consigo levar tudo ao IPMA para aferir os sensores.
> ...


E o IPMA vão te dizer os valores em falta? E eles dizem se os sensores estão fiáveis? Vais ao IPMA de Faro?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Dez 2017 às 23:03)

RSS disse:


> Sim comprei através deles, alem da oferta dos suportes, fiquei com 3 anos de garantia.
> A encomenda deve ser entregue amanha, hoje já estava em Espanha...
> 
> --


Sim a garantia no site deles é os 3 anos, o que é muito bom.


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 23:07)

ct1gnd disse:


> Sim a garantia no site deles é os 3 anos, o que é muito bom.


Aqui estão tua estação no weatherunderground ...

Já com anenometro a bombar 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Dez 2017 às 23:56)

Não. Essa é a velhinha. A nova podes ver na minha assinatura.


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2017 às 23:58)

ct1gnd disse:


> Não. Essa é a velhinha. A nova podes ver na minha assinatura.


Desculpa, e onde vejo a tua nova ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (6 Dez 2017 às 00:01)

Aqui
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I09NABAI2


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2017 às 00:08)

ct1gnd disse:


> Aqui
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I09NABAI2


Obrigado!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2017 às 00:18)

RSS disse:


> LOL
> LOL
> LOL
> 
> ...


RSS, fiz o teste da medição da altitude através da APP da Netatmo na rua , deu me 433 metros e fiz ok.
E agora ?








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (6 Dez 2017 às 10:29)

joselamego disse:


> RSS, fiz o teste da medição da altitude através da APP da Netatmo na rua , deu me 433 metros e fiz ok.
> E agora ?
> 
> 
> ...



É a mesma altitude que obtiveste com a App Altimeter ?


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2017 às 10:31)

Na app altimeter foi 453 metros que me deu 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (6 Dez 2017 às 11:56)

joselamego disse:


> Na app altimeter foi 453 metros que me deu
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Não tens ou conheces quem tenha um GPS convencional ?
Assim ficavas com um valor mais real, pois normalmente o erro dos GPS's convencionais é aproximadamente até 3 ou 4 metros


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2017 às 11:59)

RSS disse:


> Não tens ou conheces quem tenha um GPS convencional ?
> Assim ficavas com um valor mais real, pois normalmente o erro dos GPS's convencionais é aproximadamente até 3 ou 4 metros


Não sei, só perguntando ,vou ver na escola se alguém tem um iPhone 
Eu com os 433 metros , a pressão sobe mais do que mostra a estação IPMA de Portimão 
Não sei como resolver isto !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (6 Dez 2017 às 12:22)

joselamego disse:


> Não sei, só perguntando ,vou ver na escola se alguém tem um iPhone
> Eu com os 433 metros , a pressão sobe mais do que mostra a estação IPMA de Portimão
> Não sei como resolver isto !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Sempre que alteras a altitude, o valor da pressão modifica.
É mesmo assim...

Para resolveres isso de vez, primeiro tens que saber a altitude correta do local onde tens a estação instalada.
Depois calculas a média da pressão da tua Netatmo, usando 12 medições por hora
Verificas a diferença, caso exista com os valores do IPMA
Depois eu digo-te como fazes para corrigir o valor da tua Netatmo


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2017 às 14:33)

RSS disse:


> Sempre que alteras a altitude, o valor da pressão modifica.
> É mesmo assim...
> 
> Para resolveres isso de vez, primeiro tens que saber a altitude correta do local onde tens a estação instalada.
> ...


A altitude segundo me dizem aqui de Monchique é de 433 metros 
Mas na app da neatmo já fiz a resolução horizontal ( com os dedos) dos gráficos e mesmo assim não me atualiza os dados de 5 em 5 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (6 Dez 2017 às 20:06)

joselamego disse:


> A altitude segundo me dizem aqui de Monchique é de 433 metros
> Mas na app da neatmo já fiz a resolução horizontal ( com os dedos) dos gráficos e mesmo assim não me atualiza os dados de 5 em 5
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Utiliza este site e vê qual é a altitude que indica para a tua morada:


http://elevationmap.net/r-dom-franc...=(37.31801215881883,-8.556174284655754)#menu2


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2017 às 20:14)

RSS disse:


> Utiliza este site e vê qual é a altitude que indica para a tua morada:
> 
> 
> http://elevationmap.net/r-dom-franc...=(37.31801215881883,-8.556174284655754)#menu2


Já vi pelo site 
Envio te os dados em foto 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (6 Dez 2017 às 20:30)

joselamego disse:


> Já vi pelo site
> Envio te os dados em foto
> 
> 
> ...




Que valor dava a app da Netatmo em automático ?


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2017 às 21:01)

RSS disse:


> Que valor dava a app da Netatmo em automático ?


433 em automático a APP Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (6 Dez 2017 às 21:04)

joselamego disse:


> Não sei, só perguntando ,vou ver na escola se alguém tem um iPhone
> Eu com os 433 metros , a pressão sobe mais do que mostra a estação IPMA de Portimão
> Não sei como resolver isto !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk




Isso era o que me acontecia inicialmente quando coloquei 21 metros de altura (altitude correta) para a minha localização !

Para conseguir ter valores aproximados ao IPMA de Faro, tinha que colocar a altitude na App da Netatmo a -20 metros...


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2017 às 21:07)

RSS disse:


> Isso era o que me acontecia inicialmente quando coloquei 21 metros de altura (altitude correta) para a minha localização !
> 
> Para conseguir ter valores aproximados ao IPMA de Faro, tinha que colocar a altitude na App da Netatmo a -20 metros...


A APP Netatmo deu 433 altitude , mas a pressão sobe, 
mas se eu baixar a altitude no módulo interior para 380 já me dá praticamente a mesma pressão da estação oficial do IPMA de Portimão 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (6 Dez 2017 às 21:09)

joselamego disse:


> 433 em automático a APP Netatmo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Certo !

Isso comprova que a App da Netatmo detecta a altitude de forma correta ao nível do solo.
No caso de se viver num prédio, basta apenas adicionar a altura a que está o nosso apartamento e assim consegue-se um valor real.

Coloca novamente a Netatmo nos 433 ou 434 metros e deixa ficar assim.

Eu depois calculo-te qual a diferença que tens de milibares em relação ao IPMA de Portimão e digo-te como ajustas.

Estás de acordo ?


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2017 às 21:14)

RSS disse:


> Certo !
> 
> Isso comprova que a App da Netatmo detecta a altitude de forma correta ao nível do solo.
> No caso de se viver num prédio, basta apenas adicionar a altura a que está o nosso apartamento e assim consegue-se um valor real.
> ...


Concordo, obrigado por me ajudares 
E tu podes colocar esses 433 ou terei que ser eu?


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (6 Dez 2017 às 21:15)

joselamego disse:


> Ainda não adicionei , como faço ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Tens que enviar um email ao suporte da WU a pedir para adicionarem a IMONCHIQ6 à tua conta no Wunderground.

*How do I link my Netatmo station with Weather Underground?*
← Personal Weather Stations
Due to a recent partnership between Weather Underground and Netatmo, weather data from all Netatmo stations that are registered through Netatmo appear on Weather Underground.  Netatmo is sending the data to Weather Underground on the backend, so there is no work required by you to get your station on Weather Underground. Once you see your station on the WunderMap, please email your station ID to support@wunderground.com and we will be happy to link it with your Weather Underground account.


----------



## RSS (6 Dez 2017 às 21:18)

joselamego disse:


> Concordo, obrigado por me ajudares
> E tu podes colocar esses 433 ou terei que ser eu?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Tens que ser tu
Eu estou como convidado, só posso ver, não consigo alterar os dados
Convém fazeres na rua, junto à tua casa para as coordenadas ficarem corretas
Essas coordenadas depois também vão ser utilizadas pelo Wunderground quando eles te adicionarem a Netatmo à tua conta WU.


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2017 às 21:23)

RSS disse:


> Tens que ser tu
> Eu estou como convidado, só posso ver, não consigo alterar os dados
> Convém fazeres na rua, junto à tua casa para as coordenadas ficarem corretas
> Essas coordenadas depois também vão ser utilizadas pelo Wunderground quando eles te adicionarem a Netatmo à tua conta WU.


Ok, sendo assim irei fazer de novo a medição automática da altitude da APP neatmo , deve dar de novo 433 
Depois tu vês como me ajudar para a pressão ficar equiparada à de Portimão 
O e-mail escrevo em inglês para o suporte da weatherunderground ?


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (6 Dez 2017 às 21:26)

RSS disse:


> Tens que enviar um email ao suporte da WU a pedir para adicionarem a IMONCHIQ6 à tua conta no Wunderground.
> 
> *How do I link my Netatmo station with Weather Underground?*
> ← Personal Weather Stations
> Due to a recent partnership between Weather Underground and Netatmo, weather data from all Netatmo stations that are registered through Netatmo appear on Weather Underground.  Netatmo is sending the data to Weather Underground on the backend, so there is no work required by you to get your station on Weather Underground. Once you see your station on the WunderMap, please email your station ID to support@wunderground.com and we will be happy to link it with your Weather Underground account.




A minha estação Netatmo I08FARO3 que aparecia automaticamente em https://www.wunderground.com/fullscreenweather eles já adicionaram à minha conta WU.
Agora voltei a partilhar no https://weathermap.netatmo.com e já não tenho o problema de aparecerem 2 estações no mesmo local no WU


----------



## RSS (6 Dez 2017 às 21:32)

joselamego disse:


> Ok, sendo assim irei fazer de novo a medição automática da altitude da APP neatmo , deve dar de novo 433
> Depois tu vês como me ajudar para a pressão ficar equiparada à de Portimão
> O e-mail escrevo em inglês para o suporte da weatherunderground ?
> 
> ...




Combinado.

Deixa ficar nos 433m que eu amanha calculo a diferença e digo-te como corriges isso.

O email convém escreveres em inglês, dizes que pretendes fazer o "claim" da tua Netatmo


*Claim your station?*
If you have a Netatmo station and you see your station on the WunderMap, you can claim your station by sending me an email with the station ID for that station. I would be happy to link that station with your Weather Underground account for you. You are not required to register your station information on the Weather Underground PWS Registration page, which is required for all other types of stations. Netatmo is sending data to Weather Underground on the backend so there is no work required by you to push your data to Weather Underground. A Weather Underground station ID is generated in the process of this data feed. All you have to do is find that station ID by checking the WunderMap for your location and let me know when you find it!


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2017 às 21:36)

RSS disse:


> Combinado.
> 
> Deixa ficar nos 433m que eu amanha calculo a diferença e digo-te como corriges isso.
> 
> ...


Combinado Rui,
Daqui pouco eu vou APP neatmo e fazer a localização automática da altitude e tu amanhã fazes os cálculos .
Logo também vou enviar o e-mail para o suporte da weatherunderground a solicitar o "claim" da estação ...
Obrigado ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Dez 2017 às 12:27)

RSS disse:


> Tens que ser tu
> Eu estou como convidado, só posso ver, não consigo alterar os dados
> Convém fazeres na rua, junto à tua casa para as coordenadas ficarem corretas
> Essas coordenadas depois também vão ser utilizadas pelo Wunderground quando eles te adicionarem a Netatmo à tua conta WU.


Olá Rui,
Já fiz ontem a pesquisa automática da altitude através da minha APP da neatmo...( Deu-me 427 metros )
Quando puderes vê os valores 
Obrigado!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (9 Dez 2017 às 15:42)

Netatmo em Full Power  !!!
Agora está completa...


----------



## RSS (9 Dez 2017 às 16:28)

joselamego disse:


> Olá Rui,
> Já fiz ontem a pesquisa automática da altitude através da minha APP da neatmo...( Deu-me 427 metros )
> Quando puderes vê os valores
> Obrigado!
> ...



A média que me deu ontem foi que a tua estação está 6.1 milibares acima do IPMA de Portimão...
Hoje ainda não fiz os cálculos


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 16:35)

RSS disse:


> A média que me deu ontem foi que a tua estação está 6.1 milibares acima do IPMA de Portimão...
> Hoje ainda não fiz os cálculos


6,1 e o que posso fazer para corrigir? Que solução me dás?
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (9 Dez 2017 às 16:41)

joselamego disse:


> 6,1 e o que posso fazer para corrigir? Que solução me dás?
> Obrigado !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Ainda quero fazer mais duas comparações para depois fazer a média das 3 medidas

2a feira vais ver que a tua pressão fica igual á do IPMA !


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 16:43)

RSS disse:


> Ainda quero fazer mais duas comparações para depois fazer a média das 3 medidas
> 
> 2a feira vais ver que a tua pressão fica igual á do IPMA !


Muito obrigado , és super fixe! Depois agradeço te ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (9 Dez 2017 às 16:48)

joselamego disse:


> Muito obrigado , és super fixe! Depois agradeço te ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Depois ofereces-me 1 litro de medronho caseiro !
LoL
Não posso é ir para o topo do prédio nesse dia...


----------



## RStorm (11 Dez 2017 às 09:33)

Bom dia, não sei se este tópico é o adequado, mas de qualquer das maneiras vou colocar uma dúvida: há dois dias atrás comprei uma estação meteorológica no Aldi (penso que seja a tal Auriol) que me permite ver a temperatura atual, registos máxima/minima, pressão atmosférica, estado do tempo, fases da lua, etc. Coloquei-a a funcionar, mas não consigo estabelecer uma ligação via rádio entre o sensor e a estação base, sendo que a estação base (ecrã) só revela a temperatura do interior da casa e para ver a temperatura exterior tenho que ir constantemente ao sensor verificar, e assim não estou a conseguir registar as máximas/mínimas do dia e a pressão atmosférica.
Alguém me pode ajudar?


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 18:37)

RStorm disse:


> Bom dia, não sei se este tópico é o adequado, mas de qualquer das maneiras vou colocar uma dúvida: há dois dias atrás comprei uma estação meteorológica no Aldi (penso que seja a tal Auriol) que me permite ver a temperatura atual, registos máxima/minima, pressão atmosférica, estado do tempo, fases da lua, etc. Coloquei-a a funcionar, mas não consigo estabelecer uma ligação via rádio entre o sensor e a estação base, sendo que a estação base (ecrã) só revela a temperatura do interior da casa e para ver a temperatura exterior tenho que ir constantemente ao sensor verificar, e assim não estou a conseguir registar as máximas/mínimas do dia e a pressão atmosférica.
> Alguém me pode ajudar?



Essa estação é da Auriol? Penso que a marca é outra... 
Desligue e volte a pôr as pilhas para ver se a a ligação via rádio dos sensores começam a funcionar 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 18:38)

RSS disse:


> Depois ofereces-me 1 litro de medronho caseiro !
> LoL
> Não posso é ir para o topo do prédio nesse dia...


Olá Rui, já conseguiste medir a pressão da minha estação ?
Aqui Monchique tive acumulado ontem e hoje total de 59,2 mm ( muito bom!)


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Dez 2017 às 23:08)

joselamego disse:


> Olá Rui, já conseguiste medir a pressão da minha estação ?
> Aqui Monchique tive acumulado ontem e hoje total de 59,2 mm ( muito bom!)
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Boa noite
Por aqui choveu bem. 67.9
Penso que a Netatmo se está a portar bem.
Infelizmente a velhinha, ontem tive falta de luz e deixou de receber dados exteriores. Apesar de estar ligada por cabo.


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 23:11)

ct1gnd disse:


> Boa noite
> Por aqui choveu bem. 67.7
> Penso que a Netatmo se está a portar bem.
> Infelizmente a velhinha, ontem tive falta de luz e deixou de receber dados exteriores. Apesar de estar ligada por cabo.


Boa noite 
Eu tive 59,2 mm acumulado , mais do que o previsto 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Dez 2017 às 23:46)

RSS disse:


> Netatmo em Full Power  !!!
> Agora está completa...


Já está tudo a funcionar?


----------



## RStorm (13 Dez 2017 às 09:36)

joselamego disse:


> Essa estação é da Auriol? Penso que a marca é outra...
> Desligue e volte a pôr as pilhas para ver se a a ligação via rádio dos sensores começam a funcionar
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Bom dia joselamego, na caixa da estação não diz a marca mas pelo aspecto do aparelho julgava que fosse uma auriol, de qualquer das maneiras irei entrar em contato com o fabricante.
As pilhas já as tirei várias vezes mas continua na mesma, tenho que ir mexendo nela aos poucos para ver se ela se acerta.
Obrigado


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2017 às 22:30)




----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2017 às 22:43)

lserpa disse:


>


Interessante! Qual o preço ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2017 às 22:46)

joselamego disse:


> Interessante! Qual o preço ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Pelo traço, parece-me algo 3D printed. Mas de qualquer das formas perguntei se seria para venda. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2017 às 22:50)

lserpa disse:


> Pelo traço, parece-me algo 3D printed. Mas de qualquer das formas perguntei se seria para venda.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Se souberes o preço depois diz me se faz o favor ...obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (13 Dez 2017 às 23:31)

lserpa disse:


>


Isso é porreiro.
Onde se compra? Sabes?


----------



## RSS (14 Dez 2017 às 11:42)

joselamego disse:


> Olá Rui, já conseguiste medir a pressão da minha estação ?
> Aqui Monchique tive acumulado ontem e hoje total de 59,2 mm ( muito bom!)
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk




Bom dia José

A pressão da tua estação já foi corrigida, confirma sff !
Peço desculpa pela demora.

Tens que ver o que se passa com a internet, porque a tua Netatmo tem períodos em que está mais de 10 minutos sem atualizar...


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 11:46)

RSS disse:


> Bom dia José
> 
> A pressão da tua estação já foi corrigida, confirma sff !
> Peço desculpa pela demora.
> ...


Já está a pressão correta...obrigado amigo ! 
Quanto NET tenho ligada ao router da Vodafone .terei que ver 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (14 Dez 2017 às 11:55)

ct1gnd disse:


> Já está tudo a funcionar?



Bom dia

Está tudo a funcionar... ainda dentro de casa !
Esta semana não tenho tido tempo para me dedicar à instalação no topo do prédio


----------



## RSS (14 Dez 2017 às 11:57)

joselamego disse:


> Já está a pressão correta...obrigado amigo !
> Quanto NET tenho ligada ao router da Vodafone .terei que ver
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Penso ter visto umas fotos da tua estação aqui no fórum
Fiquei com a ideia que tens um daqueles routers portáteis a que o pessoal apelida de hotspots...
Se for esse equipamento que usas para fornecer internet à Netatmo, tens que lhe alterar uma configuração para evitar que ele entre em standby


----------



## RSS (14 Dez 2017 às 11:59)

joselamego disse:


> Interessante! Qual o preço ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Esse suporte parece porreiro....

É preciso é não passarem muitas Ana's por ele, caso contrário vais buscar o sensor ao Samouco !!!


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 13:07)

RSS disse:


> Penso ter visto umas fotos da tua estação aqui no fórum
> Fiquei com a ideia que tens um daqueles routers portáteis a que o pessoal apelida de hotspots...
> Se for esse equipamento que usas para fornecer internet à Netatmo, tens que lhe alterar uma configuração para evitar que ele entre em standby


Sim a internet para a estação interna é através do router Vodafone wi-fi ...como faço isso ? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (14 Dez 2017 às 14:05)

joselamego disse:


> Já está a pressão correta...obrigado amigo !
> Quanto NET tenho ligada ao router da Vodafone .terei que ver
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk




Podes ir acompanhado a pressão 'oficial' através deste link:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=878&idEstacao=878


----------



## RSS (14 Dez 2017 às 14:08)

joselamego disse:


> Sim a internet para a estação interna é através do router Vodafone wi-fi ...como faço isso ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Tens que procurar nas configurações do Router uma opção que permite a ligação estar sempre activa 
Actualmente deve estar configurado para entrar em standby após 10/15 minutos...


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 14:22)

RSS disse:


> Tens que procurar nas configurações do Router uma opção que permite a ligação estar sempre activa
> Actualmente deve estar configurado para entrar em standby após 10/15 minutos...


Terei que ver isso, nunca fiz...obrigado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 14:30)

RSS disse:


> Tens que procurar nas configurações do Router uma opção que permite a ligação estar sempre activa
> Actualmente deve estar configurado para entrar em standby após 10/15 minutos...


Rui, parece-me que a minha estação está com mais 1 mb em relação às estação oficial do aeródromo de Portimão 
Estou com 1025, devia ser 1024...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (14 Dez 2017 às 14:52)

joselamego disse:


> Rui, parece-me que a minha estação está com mais 1 mb em relação às estação oficial do aeródromo de Portimão
> Estou com 1025, devia ser 1024...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



O que eles lá apresentam é a média da hora...
Para já deixa estar assim, depois logo se vê se é necessário voltar a ajustar


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 14:56)

RSS disse:


> O que eles lá apresentam é a média da hora...
> Para já deixa estar assim, depois logo se vê se é necessário voltar a ajustar


Está bem Rui...obrigado pela tua ajuda !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (14 Dez 2017 às 15:49)

joselamego disse:


> Rui, parece-me que a minha estação está com mais 1 mb em relação às estação oficial do aeródromo de Portimão
> Estou com 1025, devia ser 1024...



Desculpem lá... mas parece-me que estão a ficar demasiado picuinhas com diferenças, de apenas, 1hPa 
Por muito que o valor da pressão fique ajustada, irá sempre haver, mais dia menos dia diferenças nesses valores! Estão a querer ser mais papistas que o Papa!

@RSS 
Já agora, porque não explicar, aqui no tópico, a todos os possuidores de Netatmo's como fazer esses ajustes iniciais?


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 16:10)

Kraliv disse:


> Desculpem lá... mas parece-me que estão a ficar demasiado picuinhas com diferenças, de apenas, 1hPa
> Por muito que o valor da pressão fique ajustada, irá sempre haver, mais dia menos dia diferenças nesses valores! Estão a querer ser mais papistas que o Papa!
> 
> @RSS
> Já agora, porque não explicar, aqui no tópico, a todos os possuidores de Netatmo's como fazer esses ajustes iniciais?


Kraliv, entendo o teu ponto de vista e tens razão, não é por 1 hPa que a pressão esteja muito errada...em todas as estações há sempre pequenas diferenças ....reajustes a fazer ...
Tenho outras 2 estações e nenhuma dá valores exatamente iguais...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (14 Dez 2017 às 20:06)

RSS disse:


> Penso ter visto umas fotos da tua estação aqui no fórum
> Fiquei com a ideia que tens um daqueles routers portáteis a que o pessoal apelida de hotspots...
> Se for esse equipamento que usas para fornecer internet à Netatmo, tens que lhe alterar uma configuração para evitar que ele entre em standby


Eu tenho um Thomson e hoje estive 2 horas sem transmitir dados.
Muitas vezes também tenho 20-30 minutos sem transmissão.
Explica aí ao pessoal o que se tem de fazer, pois eu sou leigo e não faço ideia como se configura o router.


----------



## RSS (14 Dez 2017 às 21:02)

Kraliv disse:


> Desculpem lá... mas parece-me que estão a ficar demasiado picuinhas com diferenças, de apenas, 1hPa
> Por muito que o valor da pressão fique ajustada, irá sempre haver, mais dia menos dia diferenças nesses valores! Estão a querer ser mais papistas que o Papa!
> 
> @RSS
> Já agora, porque não explicar, aqui no tópico, a todos os possuidores de Netatmo's como fazer esses ajustes iniciais?



Viva !

Estou de acordo que a diferença de 1 mbar não é significativa.

Também não verifiquei ainda se depois de eu ter ajustado existe diferença, porque os valores que o IPMA apresenta no site são a média da hora e não o valor absoluto que existia a essa hora...
É necessário fazer algumas contas, ou ter acesso direto a uma estação do IPMA para se poder saber qual a pressão em tempo real.

Dos testes que eu fiz e do que tenho visto, as estações da Netatmo quando colocamos a altitude correta do local, apresentam sempre valores de pressão atmosférica (NMM) mais elevados...


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 21:10)

RSS disse:


> Viva !
> 
> Estou de acordo que a diferença de 1 mbar não é significativa.
> 
> ...


Sim é verdade .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (14 Dez 2017 às 21:19)

ct1gnd disse:


> Eu tenho um Thomson e hoje estive 2 horas sem transmitir dados.
> Muitas vezes também tenho 20-30 minutos sem transmissão.
> Explica aí ao pessoal o que se tem de fazer, pois eu sou leigo e não faço ideia como se configura o router.



No caso do router (Hotspot) do José, como é um equipamento que foi concebido para trabalhar a bateria, vem configurado de fábrica com uma opção que no caso de não existirem pedidos de pacotes durante um determinado período de tempo, o router "hiberna" para poupar energia...

No seu caso, penso que o problema deve estar relacionado com o DHCP...
Caso o Thompon seja recente, também poderá ter activada a opção de poupança de energia para redes Wi-Fi quando não existam pedidos
Ao contrário do que seria esperado, a Netatmo não efetua uma ligação permanente com os routers, ou pontos de acesso Wi-Fi.

A cada 10 minutos, liga-se ao Wi-Fi que lhe configuramos para ela usar, envia rapidamente meia dúzia de pacotes para a cloud da Netatmo e volta a desligar-se... Em cada ligação são enviadas duas leituras, porque a cada 5 minutos é efetuada uma leitura dos valores.

Muitos routers / pontos de acesso não lidam bem com este método, tipo liga / desliga / liga / desliga e por vezes quando a Netatmo tenta efetuar a ligação eles estão hibernados e lá se perde uma transmissão.

Isto é a principal causa para algumas estações terem tempos elevados entre leituras.

Já reservou um IP fixo para o mac address da estação interior Netatmo ?


----------



## RSS (14 Dez 2017 às 21:30)

joselamego disse:


> Kraliv, entendo o teu ponto de vista e tens razão, não é por 1 hPa que a pressão esteja muito errada...em todas as estações há sempre pequenas diferenças ....reajustes a fazer ...
> Tenho outras 2 estações e nenhuma dá valores exatamente iguais...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Neste momento, tens a tua Netatmo configurada com a altitude correta do local onde ela se encontra, e pode-se dizer que a pressão está 100% correta com os valores oficiais do IPMA, ou na pior das hipóteses poderás ter apenas uma margem de erro inferior a 1 mbar !
Só para servir de exemplo, a tua estação após teres colocado a altitude correta, passou a apresentar um erro médio de +6,1 mbar em relação aos valores "oficiais".

A minha inicialmente vinha com um erro aproximado de +4,5 mbar


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 21:31)

RSS disse:


> No caso do router (Hotspot) do José, como é um equipamento que foi concebido para trabalhar a bateria, vem configurado de fábrica com uma opção que no caso de não existirem pedidos de pacotes durante um determinado período de tempo, o router "hiberna" para poupar energia...
> 
> No seu caso, penso que o problema deve estar relacionado com o DHCP...
> Caso o Thompon seja recente, também poderá ter activada a opção de poupança de energia para redes Wi-Fi quando não existam pedidos
> ...


Como o meu router é wi-fi móvel da Vodafone não sei como fazer para ele não hibernar , nunca fiz essa alteração. ...terei que ver nas definições 
Nem sei se é possível ele estar sempre ativo, uma vez que só uso o router para a Netatmo ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 21:35)

RSS disse:


> Neste momento, tens a tua Netatmo configurada com a altitude correta do local onde ela se encontra, e pode-se dizer que a pressão está 100% correta com os valores oficiais do IPMA, ou na pior das hipóteses poderás ter apenas uma margem de erro inferior a 1 mbar !
> Só para servir de exemplo, a tua estação após teres colocado a altitude correta, passou a apresentar um erro médio de +6,1 mbar em relação aos valores "oficiais".
> 
> A minha inicialmente vinha com um erro aproximado de +4,5 mbar



O erro é mínimo em relação às estação oficial IPMA de Portimão, nem chega bem a 1 mbar

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (14 Dez 2017 às 21:40)

joselamego disse:


> Como o meu router é wi-fi móvel da Vodafone não sei como fazer para ele não hibernar , nunca fiz essa alteração. ...terei que ver nas definições
> Nem sei se é possível ele estar sempre ativo, uma vez que só uso o router para a Netatmo ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Sim, é possível configurar para o router manter a ligação 3G/4G e o Wi-Fi sempre ativos
Nas definições tens uma opção para esse efeito


----------



## RSS (14 Dez 2017 às 21:42)

joselamego disse:


> O erro é mínimo em relação às estação oficial IPMA de Portimão, nem chega bem a 1 mbar
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Se conseguisses ter leituras a cada 5 minutos, somavas 12 leituras, dividias por 12 e possivelmente ias verificar que nem existe erro


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 21:45)

RSS disse:


> Se conseguisses ter leituras a cada 5 minutos, somavas 12 leituras, dividias por 12 e possivelmente ias verificar que nem existe erro


Ok, obrigado Rui!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 21:46)

RSS disse:


> Sim, é possível configurar para o router manter a ligação 3G/4G e o Wi-Fi sempre ativos
> Nas definições tens uma opção para esse efeito


Logo vou ver as definições do router e tentar ficar sempre ativo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (14 Dez 2017 às 21:53)

@joselamego o que acontece com a tua estação é isto:


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 21:58)

RSS disse:


> @joselamego o que acontece com a tua estação é isto:


Sim, já reparei, é devido ao router...terei que ver as definições para estar sempre ativo...vou ver logo se consigo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 22:04)

Começa a chover de novo 








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (14 Dez 2017 às 23:14)

RSS disse:


> No caso do router (Hotspot) do José, como é um equipamento que foi concebido para trabalhar a bateria, vem configurado de fábrica com uma opção que no caso de não existirem pedidos de pacotes durante um determinado período de tempo, o router "hiberna" para poupar energia...
> 
> No seu caso, penso que o problema deve estar relacionado com o DHCP...
> Caso o Thompon seja recente, também poderá ter activada a opção de poupança de energia para redes Wi-Fi quando não existam pedidos
> ...


Muito obrigado pela sua explicação.
Sinceramente não o sei fazer. Os meus conhecimentos em informática são básicos e nunca tive acesso ás configurações do router.Mas lhe agradeço mais uma vez toda a sua disponibilidade.


----------



## remember (15 Dez 2017 às 22:50)

Boas, mais um utilizador Netatmo!

Duas dúvidas, já fiz a configuração para o WU, mas no final aquilo deu-me um nome e uma Key, onde introduzo esses dados na app?
Outra coisa, o receptor interno têm que estar sempre ligado à corrente ou tem bateria?

Desculpem as perguntas


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Dez 2017 às 00:06)

remember disse:


> Boas, mais um utilizador Netatmo!
> 
> Duas dúvidas, já fiz a configuração para o WU, mas no final aquilo deu-me um nome e uma Key, onde introduzo esses dados na app?
> Outra coisa, o receptor interno têm que estar sempre ligado à corrente ou tem bateria?
> ...


Parabéns. 
O receptor interno tem que estar ligado á corrente. Não leva pilhas.
Eu fiz assim, na instalação tem uma opção que diz "contribuir para o mapa Netatmo" 
Automaticamente a estação aparece no mapa e passado 1 ou 2 dias aparece também automaticamente no WU.


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2017 às 00:09)

remember disse:


> Boas, mais um utilizador Netatmo!
> 
> Duas dúvidas, já fiz a configuração para o WU, mas no final aquilo deu-me um nome e uma Key, onde introduzo esses dados na app?
> Outra coisa, o receptor interno têm que estar sempre ligado à corrente ou tem bateria?
> ...


Olá Remember 
O sensor interno liga apenas à corrente , com a NET wifi ligada ao sensor 
Quanto ao wunderground , apenas tens que fazer registo e password no site / mapa e depois registar a tua estação 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Dez 2017 às 00:10)

Boas, obrigado pelos esclarecimentos!
O problema agora está no WU, a estação aparece mas não actualiza dados LOL ando aqui de volta do router


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Dez 2017 às 00:14)

remember disse:


> Boas, obrigado pelos esclarecimentos!
> O problema agora está no WU, a estação aparece mas não actualiza dados LOL ando aqui de volta do router


Eu penso que só passado um ou 2 dias é que fica a actualizar. Comigo foi assim.


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Dez 2017 às 00:18)

A estação já aparece no mapa Netatmo?
Está  a actualizar?


----------



## remember (16 Dez 2017 às 00:22)

Sim, mas demora muito a actualizar, na app da netatmo está tudo ok!
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I11POVOA2#history


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Dez 2017 às 00:29)

remember disse:


> Sim, mas demora muito a actualizar, na app da netatmo está tudo ok!
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I11POVOA2#history


Se está a actualizar no mapa Netatmo, também actualiza no WU, pode demorar é  mais um bocadinho.


----------



## remember (16 Dez 2017 às 00:32)

ct1gnd disse:


> Se está a actualizar no mapa Netatmo, também actualiza no WU, pode demorar é  mais um bocadinho.


Não acho é muito normal passar 30 minutos sem actualizar! Está a demorar à volta de 30 minutos para actualizar! Verifiquei agora.


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2017 às 00:45)

remember disse:


> Não acho é muito normal passar 30 minutos sem actualizar! Está a demorar à volta de 30 minutos para actualizar! Verifiquei agora.


Tem que demorar menos , pelo menos 10 minutos 
Amanhã verifica se atualiza normalmente 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Dez 2017 às 00:47)

joselamego disse:


> Tem que demorar menos , pelo menos 10 minutos
> Amanhã verifica se atualiza normalmente
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Obrigado, vou ver então!
Acabei por comprar em loja fisica, pela diferença da Amazon.es que vi hoje, optei por trazer.
Na Worten estava mais cara ...


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2017 às 00:50)

remember disse:


> Obrigado, vou ver então!
> Acabei por comprar em loja fisica, pela diferença da Amazon.es que vi hoje, optei por trazer.
> Na Worten estava mais cara ...


Se pagaste menos fizestes bem 
A mim só me falta o anenómetro , comprarei no início próximo ano 
A tua APP do tlm esta dar bem ? 
Tem que atualizar de 10/10 min
E a NET do router é móvel ou NET fixa de casa ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Dez 2017 às 00:53)

Outra que já vai em 17 minutos, isto tem que ter truque...
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAFRA9

Até porque a estação aparece na página do router, mas como dispositivo desligado... o que é estranho!
Sim a Aplicação móvel está a dar perfeitamente, assim como no pc!
Fibra da Vodafone.


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Dez 2017 às 18:39)

@remember como se está a portar a estação?


----------



## remember (16 Dez 2017 às 23:48)

ct1gnd disse:


> @remember como se está a portar a estação?



Até ver bem! Mas a actualização continua a ser feita para o wunderground às vezes com intervalos de mais de 30 minutos! 
Para mim isto têm que ter alguma configuração no router...


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Dez 2017 às 00:15)

remember disse:


> Até ver bem! Mas a actualização continua a ser feita para o wunderground às vezes com intervalos de mais de 30 minutos!
> Para mim isto têm que ter alguma configuração no router...


Pois. Mas há  mais queixosos. A minha também está assim e muitos outros que tenho visto.
Mas na app do telemóvel actualiza bem não é?


----------



## RSS (17 Dez 2017 às 00:37)

remember disse:


> Outra que já vai em 17 minutos, isto tem que ter truque...
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAFRA9
> 
> Até porque a estação aparece na página do router, mas como dispositivo desligado... o que é estranho!
> ...



Viva

No Smart Router da Vodafone, na lista dos dispositivos a Netatmo-Personal aparece como desligada.
É mesmo assim...


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2017 às 00:46)

Sim aparece, mas depois demora mais de 30 minutos a comunicar com o WU, é normal?
Já defeni ip estático para a estação, mas continua com esse problema... às vezes quase uma hora!
Pelo que consegui perceber a tua actualiza e não tem esses problemas


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Dez 2017 às 00:51)

remember disse:


> Sim aparece, mas depois demora mais de 30 minutos a comunicar com o WU, é normal?
> Já defeni ip estático para a estação, mas continua com esse problema... às vezes quase uma hora!


A estação do @ RSS é que é uma máquina. Sempre certinha. Parece um relógio Suíço.


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2017 às 00:51)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois. Mas há  mais queixosos. A minha também está assim e muitos outros que tenho visto.
> Mas na app do telemóvel actualiza bem não é?



No Telemóvel sem qualquer problema de comunicação, assim como no mynetatmo


----------



## RSS (17 Dez 2017 às 00:52)

remember disse:


> Até ver bem! Mas a actualização continua a ser feita para o wunderground às vezes com intervalos de mais de 30 minutos!
> Para mim isto têm que ter alguma configuração no router...





remember disse:


> Sim aparece, mas depois demora mais de 30 minutos a comunicar com o WU, é normal?
> Já defeni ip estático para a estação, mas continua com esse problema... às vezes quase uma hora!



Sim, é normal isso acontecer no WU.

Se verificares em https://my.netatmo.com/app/station tens leituras a cada 5 minutos, certo ?


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2017 às 00:57)

RSS disse:


> Sim, é normal isso acontecer no WU.
> 
> Se verificares em https://my.netatmo.com/app/station tens leituras a cada 5 minutos, certo ?



Sim às vezes até menos tempo, app movel e mynetatmo funciona bem, agora wu como fazes na tua?

Vou aos teus gráficos, leitura às 12am, 12:03; 12:05, 12:10 etc
Vou à minha 11:06pm a ultima lol


----------



## RSS (17 Dez 2017 às 01:13)

remember disse:


> Sim às vezes até menos tempo, app movel e mynetatmo funciona bem, agora wu como fazes na tua?
> 
> Vou aos teus gráficos, leitura às 12am, 12:03; 12:05, 12:10 etc
> Vou à minha 11:06pm a ultima lol



Experimenta enviar um email ao suporte do WU a pedir para eles fazerem o claim da tua Netatmo (adicionar ao teu perfil WU)...


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2017 às 01:18)

RSS disse:


> Experimenta enviar um email ao suporte do WU a pedir para eles fazerem o claim da tua Netatmo (adicionar ao teu perfil WU)...



Pois, eu não precisei fazer isso porque já esta associada na minha conta WU...
Aquilo apenas dizia que tinha que introduzir aquilo no software da estação, mas acho que a netatmo não tem nada para isso, pelo menos na página ou na app... pelo menos do que vi!
Estranho agora ao mexer no painel do WU aparece como status de inscrição paga é normal? Depois no registo: "Registo pago sem Propaganda"
Qual é a net que utilizas?


----------



## RSS (17 Dez 2017 às 01:25)

remember disse:


> Sim às vezes até menos tempo, app movel e mynetatmo funciona bem, agora wu como fazes na tua?
> 
> Vou aos teus gráficos, leitura às 12am, 12:03; 12:05, 12:10 etc
> Vou à minha 11:06pm a ultima lol



Isso funciona assim:

A Netatmo de 10 em 10 minutos faz uma ligação Wi-Fi ao teu router, manda meia dúzia de pacotes TCP/IP e volta a desligar-se...
É por esse motivo que a vês aparecer como desligada no router da Vodafone
Em cada comunicação que faz com a cloud, envia duas leituras em simultâneo
Isso confirma-se acedendo a https://my.netatmo.com/app/station e ao precorrer os gráficos, encontram-se leituras a cada 5 minutos
Sem fazeres rigorosamente nada ela aparece publicada no WU desde que tenhas a opção activa para partilhar os teus dados na rede Netatmo
As duas empresas têm uma parceria, o que faz com que os dados de todas as estações Netatmo que aparecem em https://weathermap.netatmo.com também sejam visíveis em https://www.wunderground.com/fullscreenweather
Para conseguires adicionar a tua Netatmo à tua conta WU tens que lhes escrever...


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2017 às 01:32)

RSS disse:


> Isso funciona assim:
> 
> A Netatmo de 10 em 10 minutos faz uma ligação Wi-Fi ao teu router, manda meia dúzia de pacotes TCP/IP e volta a desligar-se...
> É por esse motivo que a vês aparecer como desligada no router da Vodafone
> ...



Isto?


----------



## RSS (17 Dez 2017 às 01:43)

remember disse:


> Isto?



Isso não é a tua Netatmo 
É uma estação que adicionaste no WU, mas não recebe dados de lado nenhum porque não é possível aos utilizadores do WU adicionarem estações Netatmo às suas contas WU...
Está a vermelho e tem a indicação "Not Responding", o que quer dizer que nenhum dispositivo está a comunicar com essa estação que criaste no WU


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2017 às 01:47)

Desculpa lá, tens razão!
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I11POVOA2 esta é a minha estação.
Como faço para enviar esse email? Posso retirar essa que se encontra a vermelho certo? É normal aparecer na minha conta como:
Status
Paid Membership
Expiration:
12/15/2018
Signed Up:
7/29/2017

Não pedi para pagar nada


----------



## RSS (17 Dez 2017 às 02:16)

remember disse:


> Desculpa lá, tens razão!
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I11POVOA2 esta é a minha estação.
> Como faço para enviar esse email? Posso retirar essa que se encontra a vermelho certo? É normal aparecer na minha conta como:
> Status
> ...



Deixa estar essa estação no WU
Apesar de não ter utilidade nenhuma, serve para evitar que sejas bombardeado com publicidade na pagina do WU
Não vais pagar nada :-)

Lê uns posts mais para tras que percebes como fazer para adicionar a Netatmo à WU...

Eu só comprei a Netatmo para a Alexa ter mais alguém com quem conversar 
O Google Home ficou cheio de ciúmes, nunca mais foi o mesmo !
Tem dias que só me responde à 3a vez...


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2017 às 02:20)

RSS disse:


> Deixa estar essa estação no WU
> Apesar de não ter utilidade nenhuma, serve para evitar que sejas bombardeado com publicidade na pagina do WU
> Não vais pagar nada :-)
> 
> ...



Já fico mais descansado LOL vou ver então se encontro, obrigado e desculpa qualquer coisa
reparei que a tua assume outro software, deixas o pc sempre ligado?


----------



## RSS (17 Dez 2017 às 02:29)

remember disse:


> Já fico mais descansado LOL vou ver então se encontro, obrigado e desculpa qualquer coisa
> reparei que a tua assume outro software, deixas o pc sempre ligado?



Esse software usei para fazer uns testes com a Apple TV, é pago e obriga o Mac a estar sempre ligado... Não tem interesse.
A primeira coisa a fazeres é o claim no WU
Depois vamos falando...


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2017 às 02:37)

Estive à procura o @joselamego chegou a perguntar, mas não lhe disseram como fazer...


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2017 às 02:46)

RSS disse:


> Esse software usei para fazer uns testes com a Apple TV, é pago e obriga o Mac a estar sempre ligado... Não tem interesse.
> A primeira coisa a fazeres é o claim no WU
> Depois vamos falando...


Encontrei e já fiz, obrigado  agora é aguardar!


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2017 às 03:01)

remember disse:


> Estive à procura o @joselamego chegou a perguntar, mas não lhe disseram como fazer...


Boas,já pedi por e-mail o claim à weatherground ...não me responderam 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2017 às 03:02)

RSS disse:


> Esse software usei para fazer uns testes com a Apple TV, é pago e obriga o Mac a estar sempre ligado... Não tem interesse.
> A primeira coisa a fazeres é o claim no WU
> Depois vamos falando...


Rui, eu enviei e-mail para a weatherunderground ,a solicitar o claim da minha estação...nada responderam 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2017 às 03:08)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,já pedi por e-mail o claim à weatherground ...não me responderam
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Remember a tua NET é da Vodafone ? Eu tenho um router wi-fi mas não consigo com que ele fique sempre ligada para o sensor interno da Netatmo, por isso desligasse  e a estação fica sem atualizar vários minutos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2017 às 03:12)

Sim é vodafone fibra!


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2017 às 03:16)

remember disse:


> Sim é vodafone fibra!


Só não sei como fazer com que o meu router fique sempre ativo, já fui definições e não encontrei 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2017 às 03:19)

joselamego disse:


> Só não sei como fazer com que o meu router fique sempre ativo, já fui definições e não encontrei
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Qual é o router? Modelo?


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2017 às 03:21)

remember disse:


> Qual é o router? Modelo?


Vodafone mobile wi-fi R209-Zr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2017 às 15:01)

Pois é diferente do meu, durante a noite trabalhou bem, agora deixou de reportar e a mais próxima de mim no Forte da Casa está igual, a APP e o site da Netatmo sempre a funcionar em condições... Não percebo, ou é problema de comunicação entre os servidores da Netatmo e o wu, oi então não sei... 
Vejo aí algumas e actualizam sem qualquer problema

Fiz aquilo da APP que o @mr. phillip sugeriu de aumentar a visualização dos gráficos e nada lol


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2017 às 15:06)

remember disse:


> Pois é diferente do meu, durante a noite trabalhou bem, agora deixou de reportar e a mais próxima de mim no Forte da Casa está igual, a APP e o site da Netatmo sempre a funcionar em condições... Não percebo, ou é problema de comunicação entre os servidores da Netatmo e o wu, oi então não sei...
> Vejo aí algumas e actualizam sem qualquer problema
> 
> Fiz aquilo da APP que o @mr. phillip sugeriu de aumentar a visualização dos gráficos e nada lol


Eu também pedi o claim da estação à weatherground e não tive resposta .
E a estação por vezes deixa dar dados ...devido ao router da Vodafone estar em stand by...
não sei como resolver isto 
Estamos os dois com o mesmo problema !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Dez 2017 às 16:57)

quem quiser aproveitar...

https://pt.raig.com/tienda/meteorol...MIorCMycGR2AIVxBbTCh3RcAbUEAQYBCABEgJnzPD_BwE


----------



## RSS (17 Dez 2017 às 18:45)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,já pedi por e-mail o claim à weatherground ...não me responderam
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Viva !

Lá para Fevereiro de 2018 eles respondem...
Tens que aguentar


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2017 às 18:55)

RSS disse:


> Viva !
> 
> Lá para Fevereiro de 2018 eles respondem...
> Tens que aguentar


Demoram a responder pelos vistos ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (17 Dez 2017 às 20:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> quem quiser aproveitar...
> 
> https://pt.raig.com/tienda/meteorol...MIorCMycGR2AIVxBbTCh3RcAbUEAQYBCABEgJnzPD_BwE




Agradeço, mas já não consigo comprar mais items para a Netatmo 

Estou a aguardar que eles comercializem o medidor solar !


----------



## RSS (17 Dez 2017 às 20:34)

joselamego disse:


> Demoram a responder pelos vistos ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Vai insistindo...

Pode ser que tenhas sorte 

Eu tive que lhes telefonar !!!

Estava a ver que tinha que lá ir ter com eles aos estates


----------



## remember (18 Dez 2017 às 13:42)

joselamego disse:


> Eu também pedi o claim da estação à weatherground e não tive resposta .
> E a estação por vezes deixa dar dados ...devido ao router da Vodafone estar em stand by...
> não sei como resolver isto
> Estamos os dois com o mesmo problema !
> ...



Boas, ainda agora estive a verificar a tua estação e vejo o mesmo que na minha, comunica algumas vezes até bem, mas depois chega a tar 40m a 1h sem reportar...
Se a estação comunica de 10 em 10 minutos não percebo, porque umas comunicações são enviadas e outras não...

Mas, isto acontece quase com todas as netatmo que tenho verificado, enviei um email também para a netatmo a ver se respondem.


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2017 às 13:54)

remember disse:


> Boas, ainda agora estive a verificar a tua estação e vejo o mesmo que na minha, comunica algumas vezes até bem, mas depois chega a tar 40m a 1h sem reportar...
> Se a estação comunica de 10 em 10 minutos não percebo, porque umas comunicações são enviadas e outras não...
> 
> Mas, isto acontece quase com todas as netatmo que tenho verificado, enviei um email também para a netatmo a ver se respondem.


Sim é verdade , a minha , tal como a tua, por vezes falha ...ainda ontem noite esteve 40 min sem comunicar dados ...e não sei como resolver isso !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Dez 2017 às 14:00)

joselamego disse:


> Sim é verdade , a minha , tal como a tua, por vezes falha ...ainda ontem noite esteve 40 min sem comunicar dados ...e não sei como resolver isso !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Pois, às vezes tem esses espaçamentos de tempo sem comunicar, o que faz com que várias leituras se percam e que os dados, não correspondam à realidade.
Caso nesse intervalo de tempo se atinja uma mínima ou máxima, perdes esses registos!
Por exemplo na app da netatmo e no portal tenho mínima de 4,3ºC para hoje e uma máxima de 14,5ºC agora, a mínima foi de 4,7ºC no WU e a máxima de 13,8ºC.


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Dez 2017 às 15:02)

RSS disse:


> Agradeço, mas já não consigo comprar mais items para a Netatmo
> 
> Estou a aguardar que eles comercializem o medidor solar !


Vai haver outros acessorios para a estação?


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Dez 2017 às 15:06)

remember disse:


> Boas, ainda agora estive a verificar a tua estação e vejo o mesmo que na minha, comunica algumas vezes até bem, mas depois chega a tar 40m a 1h sem reportar...
> Se a estação comunica de 10 em 10 minutos não percebo, porque umas comunicações são enviadas e outras não...
> 
> Mas, isto acontece quase com todas as netatmo que tenho verificado, enviei um email também para a netatmo a ver se respondem.


Verdade, acontece com muitas estações, comigo igual. Adoro ver é a do @RSS... Uma màquina.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Dez 2017 às 18:56)

joselamego disse:


> Sim é verdade , a minha , tal como a tua, por vezes falha ...ainda ontem noite esteve 40 min sem comunicar dados ...e não sei como resolver isso !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Boas
Nao tenho nenhuma netatmo mas tenho lido  os vossos problemas...
Esse problema de “ desligar” acontece mesmo a todos ? Em todo o mundo ?
Se sim é porque é mesmo assim.
Imagino que o router atribua um IP á estacao automaticamente.
Já experimentaram reservar o Ip da vossa estacao no router ? Algo tipo static IP ?
É uma ideia...


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Dez 2017 às 19:11)

Isso a mim não me acontece. A minha transmite sempre de 5 em 5 minutos. Já tive Vodafone com 2 routers diferentes e agora estou na Nowo e não tenho tido esses problemas. Weird...


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2017 às 19:18)

mr. phillip disse:


> Isso a mim não me acontece. A minha transmite sempre de 5 em 5 minutos. Já tive Vodafone com 2 routers diferentes e agora estou na Nowo e não tenho tido esses problemas. Weird...


Será do meu router ser móvel da Vodafone ?  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Dez 2017 às 19:34)

mr. phillip disse:


> Isso a mim não me acontece. A minha transmite sempre de 5 em 5 minutos. Já tive Vodafone com 2 routers diferentes e agora estou na Nowo e não tenho tido esses problemas. Weird...



Ainda andei a ver se encontrava a tua no WU mas só aparece no weathermap da Netatmo.

Pois esses 5 minutos deve ser na APP e no portal da Netatmo, aí não existe o problema, o problema está no WU que espaça muita as "medições".

@WHORTAS obrigado pela sugestão, ainda tentei, mas ficou mais de 3 horas sem comunicar, não sei se o problema foi meu ou foi geral...


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Dez 2017 às 20:36)

Não sei porquê mas não consigo registar a minha estação no WU. Na localização, fica o mapa sempre em branco e não sai daí.


----------



## remember (18 Dez 2017 às 23:06)

Boas, alguém sabe-me dizer porque carga de àgua a minha página do WU aparece com horas trocadas? 

 6:49 AM Nascer do Sol

 4:16 PM Por do Sol


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Dez 2017 às 23:34)

joselamego disse:


> Será do meu router ser móvel da Vodafone ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


O meu é MEO ADSL e acontece igual.


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2017 às 23:39)

remember disse:


> Boas, alguém sabe-me dizer porque carga de àgua a minha página do WU aparece com horas trocadas?
> 
> 6:49 AM Nascer do Sol
> 
> 4:16 PM Por do Sol


Também tive esse problema inicialmente, mas depois regularizou ...fiquei com a hora normal 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2017 às 23:39)

ct1gnd disse:


> O meu é MEO ADSL e acontece igual.


Então o problema deverá ser outro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Dez 2017 às 00:01)

Boas, segui alguns dos procedimentos sugeridos pela Netatmo no website deles, e logo a primeira coisa que notei, foi o dispositivo passar para "ligado", ao contrário do que acontecia antigamente em que o mesmo aparecia nos dispositivos como "desligado", vamos ver se é desta


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2017 às 07:11)

remember disse:


> Boas, segui alguns dos procedimentos sugeridos pela Netatmo no website deles, e logo a primeira coisa que notei, foi o dispositivo passar para "ligado", ao contrário do que acontecia antigamente em que o mesmo aparecia nos dispositivos como "desligado", vamos ver se é desta


Que procedimentos fizestes? O que alteraste na tua estação ? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Dez 2017 às 14:05)

joselamego disse:


> Que procedimentos fizestes? O que alteraste na tua estação ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Nada de especial, a não ser reiniciar o router e o ip associado à estação passou a aparecer como ligado em vez de desligado como antigamente.
Mas o problema continua, espaça muito as leituras.


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2017 às 14:27)

remember disse:


> Nada de especial, a não ser reiniciar o router e o ip associado à estação passou a aparecer como ligado em vez de desligado como antigamente.
> Mas o problema continua, espaça muito as leituras.


Pois é....está complicado a estação dar leituras contínuas !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (20 Dez 2017 às 10:20)

Bom dia.
Para alem do problema de espaçamento de leituras, hoje deparei-me com um problema novo. O sensor de temperatura exterior há 10 horas que deixou de transmitir. Havia uma informaçao que devia retirar as pilhas e voltar a colocar. Assim fiz, e voltou a funcionar normal. Já aconteceu a mais alguem?


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2017 às 10:51)

ct1gnd disse:


> Bom dia.
> Para alem do problema de espaçamento de leituras, hoje deparei-me com um problema novo. O sensor de temperatura exterior há 10 horas que deixou de transmitir. Havia uma informaçao que devia retirar as pilhas e voltar a colocar. Assim fiz, e voltou a funcionar normal. Já aconteceu a mais alguem?


A mim não ...o meu sensor exterior tem funcionado...apenas tenho problemas com as leituras , que por vezes deixa de dar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (20 Dez 2017 às 21:48)

##NETATMO 
##LEITURAS
##WUNDERGROUND

Viva !

Tenho reparado que alguns proprietários das NETATMO's reclamam de falhas nas leituras na App/Cloud da NETATMO e tempos elevados entre leituras no WU...

A sequência correta para ultrapassar esse problema passa por duas etapas:

Primeiro que tudo é necessário certificarem-se que as vossas estações apresentam continuamente leituras a cada 5 minutos na App/Cloud da NETATMO.
Para quem não conseguir ter leituras consistentes, tem que verificar apenas o sinal Wi-Fi que chega ao módulo interior, e preferencialmente atribuir no Router/Ponto de Acesso um endereço IP FIXO ao MAC ADDRESS do módulo interior NETATMO, para evitar que o Router/Ponto de Acesso percam tempo a atribuir um endereço IP ao módulo interior via DHCP e que a ligação Wi-Fi que a estação efectuou expire sem conseguir efetuar a transmissão de duas leituras em simultâneo.

Segunda etapa (apenas para quem tem 100% de sucesso na etapa anterior (apresentação de leituras constantes a cada 5 minutos, 24horas por dia)), é obrigatório conseguirem solicitar o "claim" das vossas estações NETATMO através de pedido feito por e-mail ao WUNDERGROUND.

Depois de terem estas duas etapas ultrapassadas, contactem-me...


----------



## RSS (21 Dez 2017 às 10:45)

ct1gnd disse:


> Bom dia.
> Para alem do problema de espaçamento de leituras, hoje deparei-me com um problema novo. O sensor de temperatura exterior há 10 horas que deixou de transmitir. Havia uma informaçao que devia retirar as pilhas e voltar a colocar. Assim fiz, e voltou a funcionar normal. Já aconteceu a mais alguem?



Essa situação já me aconteceu algumas vezes...

Pode ser originada por varias situações:

- O sensor Externo estar ao ar livre e apanhar chuva (muita...) ou estar bastante tempo exposto a humidades a rondarem os 90-100% 

- O sensor Externo estar relativamente longe do módulo interior

- O módulo interior ter estado desligado durante algum tempo, o que provoca que depois seja necessário fazer novo "pairing" a todos os módulos, porque perderam conectividade radio e deixaram de transmitir

- Retirar as pilhas, aguardar 30 segundos e voltar a coloca-las faz com que os módulos externos efectuem novo "pairing" (é a altura em que o led verde pisca várias vezes) e caso esteja tudo ok, voltem a conectar-se corretamente com o módulo interior

- Sobre pilhas, para quem queira evitar chatices constantes, recomendo que gastem alguns euros e comprem pilhas de Lithium, tipo Energizer (ATENÇÃO QUE NÃO ME REFIRO A PILHAS RECARREGÁVEIS) e depois vão ver que a maior parte dos problemas de intermitência que têm com os módulos desaparecem...


----------



## RSS (21 Dez 2017 às 11:04)

@joselamego como se tem portado a pressão atmosférica da tua estação desde que fiz a alteração ?


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2017 às 11:24)

RSS disse:


> @joselamego como se tem portado a pressão atmosférica da tua estação desde que fiz a alteração ?


Olá Rui,
Tem estado a dar bem..a diferença nem chega a 1 mbar...
Quando for para Monchique vou precisar de ajuda com definição do router, ou seja ativar o DCP...não sei fazer isso... 
Deixei a estação ligada à corrente e ao router ...pela minha APP Netatmo está trabalhar razoável agora 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (21 Dez 2017 às 11:40)

joselamego disse:


> Olá Rui,
> Tem estado a dar bem..a diferença nem chega a 1 mbar...
> Quando for para Monchique vou precisar de ajuda com definição do router, ou seja ativar o DCP...não sei fazer isso...
> Deixei a estação ligada à corrente e ao router ...pela minha APP Netatmo está trabalhar razoável agora
> ...



Optimo !

Possivelmente a diferença até pode ser inferior, pois não te esqueças que o valor que o IPMA apresenta é a média da ultima hora, e a pressão atmosférica em determinadas alturas tende a ter algumas variações mesmo em curtos intervalos de tempo.

O importante é que continua bem próxima do valor oficial, e à altitude correta !

Quando tiveres tempo, logo me envias uma mensagem que eu depois digo-te em que menus do teu Hotspot é que deves fazer as alterações.


----------



## RSS (21 Dez 2017 às 11:46)

##NETATMO
##DHCP
##IP FIXO

Para quem tiver dificuldades em atribuir um IP FIXO ao MAC ADDRESS do módulo interior NETATMO, pode tentar resolver o problema de outra maneira mais simples...

Basta acederem no Router à configuração do DHCP (normalmente está no separador LAN) e num campo que contem um valor em minutos, alterar esse valor para o máximo que o Router permitir.
Isso faz com que o IP que o Router atribuiu inicialmente por DHCP à NETATMO se mantenha válido o maior tempo possível 
Assim evita-se que a NETATMO esteja frequentemente a pedir ao Router para lhe atribuir um IP


----------



## remember (21 Dez 2017 às 13:31)

RSS disse:


> ##NETATMO
> ##DHCP
> ##IP FIXO
> 
> ...



Boas, adicionei um ip fixo ao MAC Adress da estação, a mesma não comunicava... fui às portas e introduzi a porta que a Netatmo recomenda TCP 25050, para entrada e saida, penso que seja assim, voltou a reportar, mas o problema continua, estou à espera que o WU confirme o claim da minha estação.

Outro problema que estou a ter é as horas estarem erradas e não percebo porque, tanto o nascer, como o por do sol estão errados e as leituras iguais, dá-me sempre a leitura de uma hora atrás!


----------



## ct1gnd (21 Dez 2017 às 14:08)

RSS disse:


> Essa situação já me aconteceu algumas vezes...
> 
> Pode ser originada por varias situações:
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela explicação das possíveis causas do sucedido.
Eu inclino-me mais para falha de comunicação, a minha esposa afastou 20 cm a estação o local habitual e colocou próximo de umas decorações em liga de estanho. Diz ela que ficava mais dissimulada.
Já a afastei e coloquei no local habitual e para já está a funcionar bem.
O sensor externo não está longe do modulo interior nem apanha chuva ou humidade. Está bem resguardado. Apenas o tenho que afastar 10-20 cm de um pilar próximo, o que farei brevemente.
Bastou retirar as pilhas e voltar a colocar, para tudo voltar a funcionar normalmente.
@RSS brevemente vou contacta-lo, para me  ajudar com a programação do router.


----------



## RSS (21 Dez 2017 às 14:17)

remember disse:


> Boas, adicionei um ip fixo ao MAC Adress da estação, a mesma não comunicava... fui às portas e introduzi a porta que a Netatmo recomenda TCP 25050, para entrada e saida, penso que seja assim, voltou a reportar, mas o problema continua, estou à espera que o WU confirme o claim da minha estação.
> 
> Outro problema que estou a ter é as horas estarem erradas e não percebo porque, tanto o nascer, como o por do sol estão errados e as leituras iguais, dá-me sempre a leitura de uma hora atrás!



Viva

Que Router tens ?

Convem ver primeiro qual é o IP que o Router atribuiu automaticamente via DHCP á NETATMO e depois atribuir esse mesmo IP ao MAC ADDRESS da placa de rede Wi-Fi do módulo interior NETATMO...
Podes também abrir a porta TCP 25050 e encaminhares o tráfego dessa porta para o IP da NETATMO.
Isso não faz grande diferença, porque como a comunicação da NETATMO é no sentido LAN  WAN, a firewall do teu Router deixa esse tráfego sair sem qualquer problema...

Sobre as horas erradas, não faço ideia, nunca tive esse problema.
Verifica se o WU tem alguma opção de fuso horário que possas alterar.

Para passares ao nível seguinte, é imprescindível que consigas fazer o claim, caso contrário, nunca vais conseguir ter leituras no WU a cada 5 minutos...


----------



## RSS (21 Dez 2017 às 14:24)

ct1gnd disse:


> Obrigado pela explicação das possíveis causas do sucedido.
> Eu inclino-me mais para falha de comunicação, a minha esposa afastou 20 cm a estação o local habitual e colocou próximo de umas decorações em liga de estanho. Diz ela que ficava mais dissimulada.
> Já a afastei e coloquei no local habitual e para já está a funcionar bem.
> O sensor externo não está longe do modulo interior nem apanha chuva ou humidade. Está bem resguardado. Apenas o tenho que afastar 10-20 cm de um pilar próximo, o que farei brevemente.
> ...



@ct1gnd já lhe disse anteriormente que terei todo o gosto em ajudá-lo.

Como deve saber, a potência de emissão dos módulos externos são míseros mW... Na frequência dos 800 MHz, qualquer obstáculo no caminho facilmente faz com que o sinal emitido colida e mude de trajetória ! Não estamos a lidar com Watts em VHF que trespassam paredes como se não existissem


----------



## remember (21 Dez 2017 às 14:48)

RSS disse:


> Viva
> 
> Que Router tens ?
> 
> ...



Boas, router da Vodafone Fibra, aquele novo preto.






Foi isso mesmo que fiz, procurar o ip atribuido pelo router e atribuir o mesmo ao mac adress, depois abri as portas TCP 25050 porque não actualizava, voltou a actualizar, com pouco tempo no WU, mas durante a noite voltou ao mesmo!
Têm nas minhas opções de user, mas sempre que mudo, aquilo volta a Atlantic/Azores LOL

Estou à espera que respondam ao email


----------



## RSS (21 Dez 2017 às 14:55)

remember disse:


> Boas, router da Vodafone Fibra, aquele novo preto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esse Router é igual ao meu
Também tenho fibra da Vodafone 

Experimenta limpar a cache/temporários do browser

Em alternativa utiliza outro browser, tipo Firefox e vais ver que esse problema do fuso horário fica resolvido


----------



## RSS (21 Dez 2017 às 15:01)

remember disse:


> Boas, router da Vodafone Fibra, aquele novo preto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobre as leituras intermitentes no WU, enquanto não fizeres o claim da tua NETATMO não vale a pena partires a cabeça porque nunca vais conseguir ter leituras constantes a cada 5 minutos...
Podes ver no WU e vais verificar que 99% das NETATMO's sofrem do mesmo problema !


----------



## remember (21 Dez 2017 às 15:07)

RSS disse:


> Sobre as leituras intermitentes no WU, enquanto não fizeres o claim da tua NETATMO não vale a pena partires a cabeça porque nunca vais conseguir ter leituras constantes a cada 5 minutos...
> Podes ver no WU e vais verificar que 99% das NETATMO's sofrem do mesmo problema !



Sim já reparei, Podes enviar-me por pm a configuração da tua, para que eu possa ver em casa se fiz tudo bem?
Desculpa lá... eu penso que sim, que está tudo, mas se puder confirmar melhor ainda  basta um printscreen, podes riscar o que não interessa claro  Por exemplo acabou de reportar, a leitura das 14:05 LOL do portal mynetatmo
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I11POVOA2#history


----------



## RSS (21 Dez 2017 às 15:39)

remember disse:


> Sim já reparei, Podes enviar-me por pm a configuração da tua, para que eu possa ver em casa se fiz tudo bem?
> Desculpa lá... eu penso que sim, que está tudo, mas se puder confirmar melhor ainda  basta um printscreen, podes riscar o que não interessa claro  Por exemplo acabou de reportar, a leitura das 14:05 LOL do portal mynetatmo
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I11POVOA2#history



Basta verificares na Cloud da NETATMO se durante 24 horas tens leituras sempre com intervalos de 5 minutos...
Caso isso aconteça, está tudo 5* !

O problema é entre a Cloud da NETATMO e os servidores do WU.

Sem conseguires fazer o claim, nunca vais conseguir ter leituras constantes no WU.

Não tem nada a ver com as configurações da tua NETATMO.


----------



## remember (21 Dez 2017 às 15:54)

Sim, isso aparentemente está a funcionar sem qualquer tipo de problema!


----------



## RSS (21 Dez 2017 às 21:36)

Está difícil conseguir ter uma estrela dourada no WU 
Os meus "vizinhos" são uma Davis Vantage Pro 2 e uma Davis Vantage Vue !
Estou tramado


----------



## ct1gnd (21 Dez 2017 às 23:01)

Parabens a si, pois pelo que verifiquei os dados são muito semelhantes.
Apenas no anemómetro o seu nunca transmite vento 0. Penso que o mínimo que transmitiu foi 1 km/h
Mas já no meu acontece igual, porque será que nunca chega a 0?


----------



## RSS (21 Dez 2017 às 23:40)

ct1gnd disse:


> Parabens a si, pois pelo que verifiquei os dados são muito semelhantes.
> Apenas no anemómetro o seu nunca transmite vento 0. Penso que o mínimo que transmitiu foi 1 km/h
> Mas já no meu acontece igual, porque será que nunca chega a 0?



Ainda não estou preocupado com o anemómetro !
Continua improvisado num tubo PVC de 50mm pendurado no estendal da roupa !
Só em 2018 é que devo ter tempo de o colocar na cobertura do prédio  !
Ainda bem que reparou nesse detalhe...
Amanhã já vai marcar 0 quando não houver vento !
Podiam-me ter calhado vizinhos com NETATMO's, era mais fácil, mas fui logo ficar no meio de duas estações topo de gama


----------



## ct1gnd (21 Dez 2017 às 23:51)

RSS disse:


> Ainda não estou preocupado com o anemómetro !
> Continua improvisado num tubo PVC de 50mm pendurado no estendal da roupa !
> Só em 2018 é que devo ter tempo de o colocar na cobertura do prédio  !
> Ainda bem que reparou nesse detalhe...
> ...


Isso é bom. Faz de si mais exigente. E assim demonstra que a Netatmo também ė bastante fiável. Desde que sejam cumpridas as  boas normas de instalação.


----------



## joselamego (22 Dez 2017 às 00:12)

ct1gnd disse:


> Isso é bom. Faz de si mais exigente. E assim demonstra que a Netatmo também ė bastante fiável. Desde que sejam cumpridas as  boas normas de instalação.


Verdade!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (22 Dez 2017 às 10:42)

##NETATMO
##ANEMOMETRO

Bom dia

Será impressão minha ou os anemómetros da NETATMO conseguem medir vento que só eles é que o sentem ???

As duas estações Davis vizinhas registam 0 Km...
O meu anemómetro regista 12 Km !!!

Pessoal que tem anemómetros NETATMO, isto também acontece com vocês ?!


----------



## lserpa (22 Dez 2017 às 10:46)

RSS disse:


> ##NETATMO
> ##ANEMOMETRO
> 
> Bom dia
> ...



Eu tenho, para mim são muito fracos... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (22 Dez 2017 às 11:19)

lserpa disse:


> Eu tenho, para mim são muito fracos...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



E também te acontece não haver vento e o anemómetro registar valores ?


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Dez 2017 às 14:01)

RSS disse:


> ##NETATMO
> ##ANEMOMETRO
> 
> Bom dia
> ...


De local para local, pode sempre fazer diferença.
Mas aquilo que eu noto na minha é que em comparação com a La Crosse, quando tenho vento 0, na Netatmo o mínimo é 1.
Mas eu acho que isso se pode ajustar. não sei é fazer.


----------



## RSS (22 Dez 2017 às 23:50)

ct1gnd disse:


> De local para local, pode sempre fazer diferença.
> Mas aquilo que eu noto na minha é que em comparação com a La Crosse, quando tenho vento 0, na Netatmo o mínimo é 1.
> Mas eu acho que isso se pode ajustar. não sei é fazer.



Confirmo que quando não existe vento, o mínimo que o anemómetro da NETATMO marca é 1 em vez de 0.
Já coloquei o anemómetro dentro de casa, é efectivamente esse problema persiste...
Vou tentar perceber como é que o anemómetro se ajusta !
Ultrapassei o problema da pressão atmosférica mostrar valores acima da realidade, agora é o vento


----------



## joselamego (22 Dez 2017 às 23:52)

RSS disse:


> Confirmo que quando não existe vento, o mínimo que o anemómetro da NETATMO marca é 1 em vez de 0.
> Já coloquei o anemómetro dentro de casa, é efectivamente esse problema persiste...
> Vou tentar perceber como é que o anemómetro se ajusta !
> Ultrapassei o problema da pressão atmosférica mostrar valores acima da realidade, agora é o vento



A neatmo dá que suar, é uma estação que exige calma e estudo : uako

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (22 Dez 2017 às 23:58)

joselamego disse:


> A neatmo dá que suar, é uma estação que exige calma e estudo : uako
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



O problema é que a NETATMO é uma estação "doméstica", mas o pessoal quer que ela ande a par e passo com as Davis 

Ajustar o anemómetro já estou a ver que é mais um desafio !
Quando não houver vento, vai ter que mostrar 0 !


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2017 às 00:00)

RSS disse:


> O problema é que a NETATMO é uma estação "doméstica", mas o pessoal quer que ela ande a par e passo com as Davis
> 
> Adjusar o anemómetro já estou a ver que é mais um desafio !
> Quando não houver vento, vai ter que mostrar 0 !


E vais conseguir ....és mestre e artista da Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (23 Dez 2017 às 00:20)

Não sei se será assim
Settings - Calibration - wind speed Calibration
Na minha estação tenho 10 m.
Se alterar isso será que ajusta?


----------



## RSS (23 Dez 2017 às 06:39)

ct1gnd disse:


> Não sei se será assim
> Settings - Calibration - wind speed Calibration
> Na minha estação tenho 10 m.
> Se alterar isso será que ajusta?



Isso é a única definição que a NETATMO permite efetuar no anemómetro.
Serve para definir a que altura ele está do chão.
O valor máximo é 10 metros,
o mínimo 0 metros.
Já fiz testes e não resolve o problema de mostrar 1 Km quando não há vento...


----------



## RSS (23 Dez 2017 às 14:16)

joselamego disse:


> E vais conseguir ....és mestre e artista da Netatmo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para quem julga que a NETATMO não passa de um brinquedo está completamente enganado...

Em temperatura / humidade / pressão atmosférica, acompanha com rigor e à décima de unidade os valores que são medidos por sensores da Vaisala !


----------



## ct1gnd (23 Dez 2017 às 16:30)

Então e o anemometro? Funciona por ultrasons, em principio deveria ser bom. Tenho lido alguns comentários de colegas italianos. A maioria está muito satisfeito e dizem que é bastante preciso. Penso que o maior defeito, será o tempo de transmissão. Perde-se muitas leituras.


----------



## RSS (23 Dez 2017 às 19:17)

A Netatmo a acompanhar os meus 2 concorrentes de peso (Davis)


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2017 às 19:45)

RSS disse:


> A Netatmo a acompanhar os meus 2 concorrentes de peso (Davis)


Top ! 5 estrelas !!! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (23 Dez 2017 às 20:08)

ct1gnd disse:


> Então e o anemometro? Funciona por ultrasons, em principio deveria ser bom. Tenho lido alguns comentários de colegas italianos. A maioria está muito satisfeito e dizem que é bastante preciso. Penso que o maior defeito, será o tempo de transmissão. Perde-se muitas leituras.



Ainda não tenho opinião formada sobre o anemómetro...
Agora apenas estou a tentar perceber porque razão não mostra 0 Km/h quando não há vento...
Já o meti dentro dum armário e ele continua a mostrar 1 Km/h !
Em relação ao pluviômetro, ainda não conseguiu apanhar nem uma gota de chuva, por estes lados anda escassa !!!


----------



## ct1gnd (23 Dez 2017 às 21:07)

RSS disse:


> Ainda não tenho opinião formada sobre o anemómetro...
> Agora apenas estou a tentar perceber porque razão não mostra 0 Km/h quando não há vento...
> Já o meti dentro dum armário e ele continua a mostrar 1 Km/h !
> Em relação ao pluviômetro, ainda não conseguiu apanhar nem uma gota de chuva, por estes lados anda escassa !!!


A partir de amanhã, o pluviómetro, já vai começar a dar sinais de vida.


----------



## RSS (24 Dez 2017 às 10:17)

joselamego disse:


> Top ! 5 estrelas !!!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Em relação aos valores da humidade, como podem ver, a NETATMO também acompanha bastante bem as suas duas "concorrentes" Davis !


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2017 às 10:20)

RSS disse:


> Em relação aos valores da humidade, como podem ver, a NETATMO também acompanha bastante bem as suas duas "concorrentes" Davis !


As Netatmo são boas, apenas o anenómetro parece-me que é o sensor mais frágil ...
Fora isso , todos os outros sensores funcionam bem 
Feliz natal !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (24 Dez 2017 às 10:31)

joselamego disse:


> As Netatmo são boas, apenas o anenómetro parece-me que é o sensor mais frágil ...
> Fora isso , todos os outros sensores funcionam bem
> Feliz natal !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Temperatura / Humidade / Pressão não fica atrás de nenhuma estação de topo, pois consegue acompanhar à décima !
Estou curioso para ver como se comporta o Pluviômetro...
Vamos ver se é hoje que consegue ser inaugurado !
O Anemómetro até agora é a ovelha negra da família...
Boas Festas e Feliz Natal


----------



## ct1gnd (24 Dez 2017 às 15:18)

RSS disse:


> Ainda não tenho opinião formada sobre o anemómetro...
> Agora apenas estou a tentar perceber porque razão não mostra 0 Km/h quando não há vento...
> Já o meti dentro dum armário e ele continua a mostrar 1 Km/h !
> Em relação ao pluviômetro, ainda não conseguiu apanhar nem uma gota de chuva, por estes lados anda escassa !!!


O pluviometro já mexe. Em relação á concorrencia, qual é a opinião?


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2017 às 15:28)

RSS disse:


> Temperatura / Humidade / Pressão não fica atrás de nenhuma estação de topo, pois consegue acompanhar à décima !
> Estou curioso para ver como se comporta o Pluviômetro...
> Vamos ver se é hoje que consegue ser inaugurado !
> O Anemómetro até agora é a ovelha negra da família...
> Boas Festas e Feliz Natal


Boas festas e regadas com água 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2017 às 15:28)

ct1gnd disse:


> O pluviometro já mexe. Em relação á concorrencia, qual é a opinião?


Boas festas!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (24 Dez 2017 às 16:10)

Um feliz Natal para todos.


----------



## RSS (24 Dez 2017 às 16:54)

ct1gnd disse:


> O pluviometro já mexe. Em relação á concorrencia, qual é a opinião?



Só espero que não se estrague com tanta chuva...


----------



## RSS (24 Dez 2017 às 17:34)

ct1gnd disse:


> O pluviometro já mexe. Em relação á concorrencia, qual é a opinião?



O meu pluviômetro é um bebado !
Apanhou a água toda que caiu em Faro !!!


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2017 às 17:38)

RSS disse:


> O meu pluviômetro é um bebado !
> Apanhou a água toda que caiu em Faro !!!


Uauuuu
Isso é que foi água ! 
Boas festas!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (24 Dez 2017 às 17:44)

joselamego disse:


> Uauuuu
> Isso é que foi água !
> Boas festas!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk




Estava resequido !
Hoje vingou-se


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2017 às 17:48)

RSS disse:


> Estava resequido !
> Hoje vingou-se


Esta é a tua estação ?





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (24 Dez 2017 às 19:21)

Ena. Já vai em 45 mm.
Chove bem por aí.
Por aqui está estrelado com 8º.
Prevê-se que amanhã também chegue aqui, que bem precisa é.


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2017 às 19:45)

ct1gnd disse:


> Ena. Já vai em 45 mm.
> Chove bem por aí.
> Por aqui está estrelado com 8º.
> Prevê-se que amanhã também chegue aqui, que bem precisa é.


Amanhã teremos nos a chuvinha 
Feliz natal !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (24 Dez 2017 às 20:49)

joselamego disse:


> Amanhã teremos nos a chuvinha
> Feliz natal !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Feliz Natal José


----------



## RSS (25 Dez 2017 às 13:48)

joselamego disse:


> Esta é a tua estação ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim


----------



## vascopat (25 Dez 2017 às 20:27)

Boa tarde. Após leitura de 679 postos estou tentado a comprar esta estação. Está o conjunto completo a 301€ com portes grátis na Amazon.es    É bom preço ? O meu principal objetivo é medir vento.  Por este preço tenho melhor alternativa ? As outras também dão para consultar os dados no telemóvel ? Agradeço desde já as ajudas aqui dos experts 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (25 Dez 2017 às 21:16)

Não é muito mau preço. Por vezes tem promoções mesmo no site da Netatmo que são bem interessantes.
è uma questão de estares atento. Mas já aparecem por aí colegas mais bem informados que eu, que certamente terão muito gosto
em te ajudar.


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 21:25)

Eu tenho uma Netatmo desde outubro ..
Estou satisfeito 
Cumprem tal como as Davis às milésimas
O sensor externo e o pluviômetro ( parece-me de acordo com minha experiência bastante credíveis )
Não tenho anenometro , mas segundo o colega RSS e outros membros parece-me ser o aspecto menos positivo da estação .
Os 301 euros é um bom preço 
Mas por vezes aparecem promoções no site da neatmo , até poderás conseguir mais barato uns euros ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (25 Dez 2017 às 21:31)

@RSS Como se está a portar o pluviómetro e anemómetro em relação á concorrência?
Enviei ontem uma mensagem ao suporte da Netatmo, a questionar o porquê de não baixar o vento a menos de 1.
Vamos lá a ver o que respondem.


----------



## vascopat (26 Dez 2017 às 00:04)

joselamego disse:


> Eu tenho uma Netatmo desde outubro ..
> Estou satisfeito
> Cumprem tal como as Davis às milésimas
> O sensor externo e o pluviômetro ( parece-me de acordo com minha experiência bastante credíveis )
> ...



Obrigado. Vou consolidar a ideia e analisando preços. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (26 Dez 2017 às 00:36)

vascopat disse:


> Boa tarde. Após leitura de 679 postos estou tentado a comprar esta estação. Está o conjunto completo a 301€ com portes grátis na Amazon.es    É bom preço ? O meu principal objetivo é medir vento.  Por este preço tenho melhor alternativa ? As outras também dão para consultar os dados no telemóvel ? Agradeço desde já as ajudas aqui dos experts
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Viva !

Se o teu principal objetivo é medir o vento, não acredito que a Netatmo seja a melhor opção para ti...
Cálculo que o objetivo seja partilhar os dados no WU, portanto aconselho a procurares uma estação que tenha Rapidfire para poderes ter informações em tempo real a cada 2,5 segundos... Com a Netatmo vais conseguir updates de 10 em 10 minutos, podendo consultar na App/Cloud da marca leituras com intervalos de 5 minutos.
Atenção que eu não percebo nada de meteorologia, nem de estações meteorológicas !
Apenas comprei a Netatmo e todos os sensores disponíveis, porque permitem interagir com a Alexa e IFTTT, além de me permitir ter acesso simples aos dados da estação em qualquer local através do meu iPhone. 
A Netatmo tem um mapa mundial onde qualquer proprietário de uma estação da marca pode partilhar os seus dados, através de algumas artimanhas também é possível publicar dados de forma consistente no WU.
Acredito que existam neste fórum pessoas com muito melhores conhecimentos que te possam aconselhar de forma segura qual a melhor opção para quem tem como principal objetivo medir o vento...


----------



## RSS (26 Dez 2017 às 00:43)

ct1gnd disse:


> @RSS Como se está a portar o pluviómetro e anemómetro em relação á concorrência?
> Enviei ontem uma mensagem ao suporte da Netatmo, a questionar o porquê de não baixar o vento a menos de 1.
> Vamos lá a ver o que respondem.



@ct1gnd esses 2 sensores estão ainda instalados de forma improvisada... 
Sobre o pluviômetro, tenho que fazer a calibragem com 100ml de água, e contar o número de clicks, conforme recomenda o fabricante.
Sobre o anemómetro, consultei aleatoriamente várias estações e o valor mínimo é sempre de 1 Km/h quando não existe vento !
Depois logo me diz qual foi a resposta oficial do suporte da Netatmo.


----------



## vascopat (26 Dez 2017 às 11:36)

RSS disse:


> Viva !
> 
> Se o teu principal objetivo é medir o vento, não acredito que a Netatmo seja a melhor opção para ti...
> Cálculo que o objetivo seja partilhar os dados no WU, portanto aconselho a procurares uma estação que tenha Rapidfire para poderes ter informações em tempo real a cada 2,5 segundos... Com a Netatmo vais conseguir updates de 10 em 10 minutos, podendo consultar na App/Cloud da marca leituras com intervalos de 5 minutos.
> ...



Muito obrigado. A partilha dos dados no WU não é objetivo primordial. A minha preferência pela Netatmo está relacionada com a facilidade aparente na montagem dos módulos. As outras parecem-me necessitar de muitos fios e bricolage. Não ? E nao tem app como esta para consultar em qualquer lado, certo? Quando eu digo que quero analisar o vento é porque vivo num local muito exposto e tenho curiosidade em saber velocidade do vento em eventos como o Ana ou outros de 2013 e 2014. Com medições de 5 em 5 minutos perderei rajadas... mas também são eventos pontuais. Estou muito indeciso...
Muito obrigado a quem perdeu tempo em responder. Bom 2018. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 11:46)

vascopat disse:


> Muito obrigado. A partilha dos dados no WU não é objetivo primordial. A minha preferência pela Netatmo está relacionada com a facilidade aparente na montagem dos módulos. As outras parecem-me necessitar de muitos fios e bricolage. Não ? E nao tem app como esta para consultar em qualquer lado, certo? Quando eu digo que quero analisar o vento é porque vivo num local muito exposto e tenho curiosidade em saber velocidade do vento em eventos como o Ana ou outros de 2013 e 2014. Com medições de 5 em 5 minutos perderei rajadas... mas também são eventos pontuais. Estou muito indeciso...
> Muito obrigado a quem perdeu tempo em responder. Bom 2018.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Há outras estações que tem APP no tlm, a Acurite por exemplo , Oregon , etc  
Eu tenho Netatmo e gosto , é fácil a sua utilização ...
Mas se eu tivesse outra casa eu compraria a Acurite
Mas atenção , estou satisfeito com a minha neatmo ! 
Boas festas e bom 2018 !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vascopat (26 Dez 2017 às 11:48)

joselamego disse:


> Há outras estações que tem APP no tlm, a Acurite por exemplo , Oregon , etc
> Eu tenho Netatmo e gosto , é fácil a sua utilização ...
> Mas se eu tivesse outra casa eu compraria a Acurite
> Mas atenção , estou satisfeito com a minha neatmo !
> ...



Amigo José, qual é o modelo da Acurite que compraria ? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (26 Dez 2017 às 11:49)

vascopat disse:


> Muito obrigado. A partilha dos dados no WU não é objetivo primordial. A minha preferência pela Netatmo está relacionada com a facilidade aparente na montagem dos módulos. As outras parecem-me necessitar de muitos fios e bricolage. Não ? E nao tem app como esta para consultar em qualquer lado, certo? Quando eu digo que quero analisar o vento é porque vivo num local muito exposto e tenho curiosidade em saber velocidade do vento em eventos como o Ana ou outros de 2013 e 2014. Com medições de 5 em 5 minutos perderei rajadas... mas também são eventos pontuais. Estou muito indeciso...
> Muito obrigado a quem perdeu tempo em responder. Bom 2018.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Se realmente queres uma estação que seja de fácil acesso e montagem, a Netatmo é uma boa opção.
A minha avaliação é a seguinte.
Pluviómetro- bom
Sensor externo - muito bom
Módulo interior - muito bom
Anemómetro - medíocre 

Tenho termo de comparação de valores, pois tenho 2 estações, a netatmo e a Oregon. A discrepância de valores surge sobretudo na medição do vento. 
Em eventos significativos, o anemómetro da Netatmo é um autêntico fail.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 11:54)

vascopat disse:


> Amigo José, qual é o modelo da Acurite que compraria ?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Vasco ,
Eu compraria a que está no site 
Uma 5 em 1 da Acurite 

https://www.acurite.com 

Claro que para instalar é mais difícil , exige mastro , e condições específicas 
A neatmo são mais simples de instalar ...

A neatmo tem bons sensores ( pluviômetro, sensor externo, interno) .
O calcanhar de Aquiles é mesmo o anenómetro ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (26 Dez 2017 às 11:58)

Termo de comparação de vento.
Num dia como hoje, vento fraco, eis as leituras da netatmo:





E as leituras da Oregon.




Apesar de não estar na imagem, a rajada da netatmo é de 40km/h, o que está completamente descabida... o vento mal mexe com uma palha... 
Não comparar a PA entre as estações, pois a Oregon tem de ser recalibrada... fiz reset e apenas coloquei um valor de PA aproximado do real 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (26 Dez 2017 às 12:16)

A acurite para além de ser mais económica, é mais estação que a netatmo... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 12:20)

lserpa disse:


> A acurite para além de ser mais económica, é mais estação que a netatmo...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


A Acurite é considerada uma das melhores estações meteorológicas do mundo ...
Se eu tivesse condições era essa que comprava .


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Dez 2017 às 17:00)

lserpa disse:


> A acurite para além de ser mais económica, é mais estação que a netatmo...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Eu tenho uma Acurite desde julho e estou bastante satisfeito.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 18:11)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Eu tenho uma Acurite desde julho e estou bastante satisfeito.


E tens a tua estação online para acompanhar no site weatherunderground ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (26 Dez 2017 às 21:39)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Eu tenho uma Acurite desde julho e estou bastante satisfeito.


Porque não aparece temperatura da tua estação no WU?
Por aqui aparece assim 
https://www.wunderground.com/person...REA9#history/tdata/s20171226/e20171226/mdaily


----------



## remember (26 Dez 2017 às 23:08)

Boas, recebi resposta da Netatmo em relação ao WU.
Dizem que se não existe nenhum problema a nivel da app e do portal mynetatmo, que o problema é deles.
Visto que toda a informação disponibilizada no WU é retirada da base de dados da netatmo. É esperar que o WU responda...


----------



## vascopat (26 Dez 2017 às 23:11)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Eu tenho uma Acurite desde julho e estou bastante satisfeito.



Qual é o modelo e onde comprou? Obrigado. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Dez 2017 às 23:14)

Boas. 
Tenho sim. Aqui:
https://www.wunderground.com/person...REA9#history/tdata/s20171226/e20171226/mdaily

Tenho tido problemas com os dados de temperatura no wu mas apenas no wu. Na APP da Acurite tenho todos os dados sem lacunas. 

Pelo que entendo é devido a uma incompatibilidade do Smart Hub da acurite com o meu router de NET da NOS, que é um 4g da Hawaii. Que usa protocos incompatíveis com o Smart Hub.  

Na minha assinatura está como podem seguir todos os dados.


----------



## vascopat (26 Dez 2017 às 23:15)

Obrigado a todos os que se preocuparam em me responder. Sendo assim está fora de questão a Netatmo pois a medição do vento é o que mais me interessa. Tenho ainda uma dúvida. As acurite não tem de estar sempre ligadas a um pc. ? A vantagem que eu via na Netatmo é que ela ligava ao router por wireless. Estas acurite também fazem isso?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Dez 2017 às 23:27)

Não. A Acurite tem um acessório que se chama Smart hub. Básicamente e uma ponte entre a estação e o router por cabo de rede. Pesquisa que encontras. Tens de comprar a estação logo com isso. Fica mais em conta.


----------



## vascopat (26 Dez 2017 às 23:39)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Não. A Acurite tem um acessório que se chama Smart hub. Básicamente e uma ponte entre a estação e o router por cabo de rede. Pesquisa que encontras. Tens de comprar a estação logo com isso. Fica mais em conta.



Então o smart hub liga por cabo ao router e recebe os dados da estação por wireless ? É isso ? A minha pergunta é para saber onde iriam ficar os equipamentos uma vez que entre o router e a cobertura tenho duas placas e o sinal pode ser fraco. Obrigado desde já. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 06:24)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas.
> Tenho sim. Aqui:
> https://www.wunderground.com/person...REA9#history/tdata/s20171226/e20171226/mdaily
> 
> ...




Viva !

@Gil_Algarvio 
Por vezes tens dados quase completos no WU:

7:25 PM 11.4 °C 10.6 °C 95 % North  3.2 kph -- kph 1026.6 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
7:29 PM 11.3 °C 10.6 °C 96 % North  3.2 kph -- kph 1026.6 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
7:36 PM 11.2 °C 10.6 °C 96 % North  1.6 kph -- kph 1027 hPa 0 mm 0 mm

Mas para uma estação com Rapid Fire, a consistência no WU deixa muito a desejar...

3:00 AM -- °C -- °C -- % West  32.2 kph -- kph 1022.9 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
3:30 AM -- °C -- °C -- % WSW  12.9 kph -- kph 1022.2 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
3:43 AM -- °C -- °C -- % SW  17.7 kph -- kph 1021.9 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
4:10 AM -- °C -- °C -- % WSW  14.5 kph -- kph 1022.2 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
4:30 AM -- °C -- °C -- % SW  14.5 kph -- kph 1021.9 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
5:04 AM -- °C -- °C -- % SW  17.7 kph -- kph 1021.2 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
5:23 AM -- °C -- °C -- % West  11.3 kph -- kph 1021.2 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
5:54 AM -- °C -- °C -- % WSW  20.9 kph -- kph 1021.6 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
6:12 AM -- °C -- °C -- % SSW  6.4 kph -- kph 1021.9 hPa 1 mm 1.3 mm
6:22 AM -- °C -- °C -- % North  6.4 kph -- kph 1022.6 hPa 1.3 mm 1.5 mm
6:34 AM -- °C -- °C -- % NW  8 kph -- kph 1022.2 hPa 1.3 mm 1.5 mm
6:51 AM -- °C -- °C -- % West  6.4 kph -- kph 1022.6 hPa 1.3 mm 1.5 mm

A tua AcuRite não regista as rajadas ?!!


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 06:47)

vascopat disse:


> Então o smart hub liga por cabo ao router e recebe os dados da estação por wireless ? É isso ? A minha pergunta é para saber onde iriam ficar os equipamentos uma vez que entre o router e a cobertura tenho duas placas e o sinal pode ser fraco. Obrigado desde já.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



@vascopat 
O smartHub é uma ponte entre a estação e a internet e liga-se através de cabo de rede ao router para permitir enviar os dados
Recebe as informações dos sensores da AcuRite (por radio frequência) e depois envia-os para a cloud através da internet
Podes ter acesso a esses dados remotamente via app no telemóvel
Também é possível colocar os dados no WU
https://kbase-staging.myacurite.com/web/content/share-follow/share-weather-underground.htm

Na minha opinião, o smartHUB da AcuRite deve ficar o mais próximo possível dos sensores da estação
Vais ter que passar um cabo de rede entre o router e o smartHUB, ou então utiliza um Ponto de Acesso Wi-Fi com porta de rede RJ45 configurado em modo cliente e liga-o ao smartHUB


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 07:11)

ct1gnd disse:


> Porque não aparece temperatura da tua estação no WU?
> Por aqui aparece assim
> https://www.wunderground.com/person...REA9#history/tdata/s20171226/e20171226/mdaily



Além de não aparecer temperatura, a IVILAREA9 também não aparece em https://www.wunderground.com/fullscreenweather


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 07:30)

remember disse:


> Boas, recebi resposta da Netatmo em relação ao WU.
> Dizem que se não existe nenhum problema a nivel da app e do portal mynetatmo, que o problema é deles.
> Visto que toda a informação disponibilizada no WU é retirada da base de dados da netatmo. É esperar que o WU responda...



@remember
Isso é o jogo do empurra...
Confirmo-te que também não existe nenhum problema com a WU, caso contrário eu não tinha dados a cada 6 minutos:

Time Temperature Dew Point Humidity Wind Speed Gust Pressure Precip. Rate. Precip. Accum.
6:01 AM 15.5 °C 14.5 °C 94 % North  6 kph 17.1 kph 1017.8 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
6:07 AM 15.5 °C 14.7 °C 95 % North  6.9 kph 15 kph 1017.5 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
6:13 AM 15.5 °C 14.7 °C 95 % North  6.9 kph 15 kph 1017.5 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
6:19 AM 15.7 °C 14.7 °C 94 % North  8 kph 21.1 kph 1017.8 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
6:24 AM 15.7 °C 14.7 °C 94 % North  8 kph 21.1 kph 1017.8 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
6:30 AM 15.8 °C 14.7 °C 93 % North  5 kph 12.1 kph 1018.2 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
6:36 AM 15.9 °C 14.8 °C 93 % North  6.9 kph 15.9 kph 1018.5 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
6:42 AM 15.9 °C 14.8 °C 93 % North  6.9 kph 15.9 kph 1018.5 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
6:49 AM 15.6 °C 14.1 °C 91 % North  4 kph 13 kph 1018.8 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
6:55 AM 15.6 °C 14.1 °C 91 % North  4 kph 13 kph 1018.8 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
7:01 AM 15.3 °C 13.7 °C 90 % North  3.1 kph 8 kph 1018.8 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
7:07 AM 15 °C 13.4 °C 90 % NNE  3.1 kph 12.1 kph 1018.8 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
7:13 AM 15 °C 13.4 °C 90 % NNE  3.1 kph 12.1 kph 1018.8 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
7:19 AM 15 °C 13.2 °C 89 % NNE  3.1 kph 6 kph 1019.2 hPa 0 mm 0 mm

Como diz o nosso amigo @ct1gnd é tipo Ferrari


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 07:49)

joselamego disse:


> A Acurite é considerada uma das melhores estações meteorológicas do mundo ...
> Se eu tivesse condições era essa que comprava .



@joselamego

Eu só não mandei vir uma AcuRite 5-1 por causa deste tipo de bad reviews:

All sensors worked as expected, and were within a reasonable range the nearby National Weather Station I used as a reference point. Temperature and humidity readings from the 5-in-1 sensor were acceptable, although prone to high readings while in direct sunlight. I suspect this has to do with how the sensor is placed combined with the absence of good ventilation and radiation shielding.

The temperature reading read high after the sun gets on ...
By Edwin M. Norman
February 20, 2017
Verified Purchase
The temperature reading read high after the sun gets on the station. I wish the temperature sensor was separate so it could be placed in a shady location.

Dificilmente os dados da temperatura vão ser considerados fidedignos no WU...

Também não se dá com Home Automation:

Not the best choice for smart-home enthusiasts
While the app does yeoman’s work in delivering all your data to you in an easily digestible format, it doesn’t yet interface with any smart-home platform. The AcuRite team considered supporting IFTTT, but that platform can allow up to 15 minutes to elapse between a trigger event and the activation of an applet (formerly a ‘recipe’).

Parece-me que a unica coisa que tem realmente melhor que toda a concorrência é a App para os telemóveis...
Mas para que quero eu a melhor App do mundo se depois os dados não são reais ???

Podes ler a full review aqui:
https://www.techhive.com/article/31...eview-the-personal-weather-station-to-be.html

E um comparativo entre estações aqui:
https://www.techhive.com/article/30...h-one-should-be-your-personal-weatherman.html


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 08:57)

RSS disse:


> @joselamego
> 
> Eu só não mandei vir uma AcuRite 5-1 por causa deste tipo de bad reviews:
> 
> ...


Rui,
Então a Acurite não apresenta dados corretos do weatherunderground ? Isso devido ao seu smarthub?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 10:17)

joselamego disse:


> Rui,
> Então a Acurite não apresenta dados corretos do weatherunderground ? Isso devido ao seu smarthub?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



@joselamego se tivermos como exemplo a estação do @Gil_Algarvio não vejo que apresente dados corretos no WU...
Mas pode ser um problema de configurações erradas...
O ponto mais grave é os proprietários dessas estações reclamarem que quando apanha sol directamente apresenta temperaturas acima do valor porque o sensor está mal posicionado, não tem ventilação, nem é protegido por um RS.
Caso tenhas o azar de estares próximo a estações que apresentem valores de temperatura inferiores (por estarem à sombra ou dentro de RS), nunca vais conseguir certificar a AcuRite no WU.
Neste ponto fica a perder para a Netatmo que tem um sensor de temperatura externo que facilmente colocas numa zona em que apanhe sombra ou dentro dum RS, porque é um módulo e não um sensor incluído num conjunto como a 5-1.
No meu entender existem 2 tipos de estações, as que o proprietário leva a coisa a sério, tem valores corretos, consegue certificação no WU e as outras em que o proprietário quer apenas ter uma noção relativa de como estão as condições atmosféricas e leva a coisa numa de brincadeira.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Dez 2017 às 10:28)

RSS disse:


> @joselamego se tivermos como exemplo a estação do @Gil_Algarvio não vejo que apresente dados corretos no WU...
> Mas pode ser um problema de configurações erradas...
> O ponto mais grave é os proprietários dessas estações reclamarem que quando apanha sol directamente apresenta temperaturas acima do valor porque o sensor está mal posicionado, não tem ventilação, nem é protegido por um RS.
> Caso tenhas o azar de estares próximo a estações que apresentem valores de temperatura inferiores (por estarem à sombra ou dentro de RS), nunca vais conseguir certificar a AcuRite no WU.
> ...


Peço desculpa mas não partilho da tua opinião. 
O sensor é ventilado, tem um painel solar dedicado para o ventilador. 
Eu comecei a usar a estação no verão, em julho e não me posso queixar dos dados registados.


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 10:34)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Peço desculpa mas não partilho da tua opinião.
> O sensor é ventilado, tem um painel solar dedicado para o ventilador.
> Eu comecei a usar a estação no verão, em julho e não me posso queixar dos dados registados.


Eu tenho boa opinião da Acurite, até pelo que já li na net....já vi videos que a colocam em 2 lugar no top 10 de estações metereológicas , logo atrás das Davis ... 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 10:35)

RSS disse:


> @joselamego se tivermos como exemplo a estação do @Gil_Algarvio não vejo que apresente dados corretos no WU...
> Mas pode ser um problema de configurações erradas...
> O ponto mais grave é os proprietários dessas estações reclamarem que quando apanha sol directamente apresenta temperaturas acima do valor porque o sensor está mal posicionado, não tem ventilação, nem é protegido por um RS.
> Caso tenhas o azar de estares próximo a estações que apresentem valores de temperatura inferiores (por estarem à sombra ou dentro de RS), nunca vais conseguir certificar a AcuRite no WU.
> ...


Então achas que as nossas Netatmo são  melhores para ver os dados no WU....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 10:43)

@joselamego e @ct1gnd o meu objetivo é conseguir certificar a minha Netatmo no WU, pois parece ser algo que tem as mesmas probabilidades de acontecer como ganhar o Euromilhões duas vezes !
Como gosto de desafios difíceis, talvez consiga...
Mas só em 2018 quando colocar os 3 sensores no topo do prédio é que vou ficar a saber !
Além de ser quase impossível ter um perfil certificado com uma Netatmo no WU, a minha localização fica entre 2 estações Davis certificadas !
Melhor não podia ser 
Depois desmonto tudo e vendo a preço de saldo no OLX !


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 10:49)

RSS disse:


> @joselamego e @ct1gnd o meu objetivo é conseguir certificar a minha Netatmo no WU, pois parece ser algo que tem as mesmas probabilidades de acontecer como ganhar o Euromilhões duas vezes !
> Como gosto de desafios difíceis, talvez consiga...
> Mas só em 2018 quando colocar os 3 sensores no topo do prédio é que vou ficar a saber !
> Além de ser quase impossível ter um perfil certificado com uma Netatmo no WU, a minha localização fica entre 2 estações Davis certificadas !
> ...


Uauuu, eu não sabia mas pelo que dizes só as melhores estações como a Davis conseguem ter certificação autenticada e patenteada no WU...
Se conseguires certificar a Neatmo ganhas o Euromilhões , raspadinha, o jackpot 
Boa sorte!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 10:51)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Peço desculpa mas não partilho da tua opinião.
> O sensor é ventilado, tem um painel solar dedicado para o ventilador.
> Eu comecei a usar a estação no verão, em julho e não me posso queixar dos dados registados.



Pois não duvido de forma alguma 
Não conheço a estação 
As reviews na internet valem o que valem, uns dizem que é bom, outros dizem que é mau, mas quando vejo muitos a fazerem o mesmo tipo de crítica, fico de pé atrás !


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Dez 2017 às 10:52)

Eu penso assim. 
Todas as estaçoes têm os seus pontos fortes e fracos. Umas mais que outras claro.
Da Netatmo tenho ouvido que o anemometro é o elo fraco. 
O meu até tem estado a funcionar bastante bem. Esta noite esteve bastante vento
Com rajadas muito fortes. Marcou 67 km/h. Mas tem um problema, mesmo sem vento, marca o minimo 1 km.
Alguns colegas italianos falam que com sol, a Acurite marca mais 2-3 graus devido a deficiente RS. Será verdadeiro?
Os experts na materia que se pronunciem.


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 11:02)

joselamego disse:


> Uauuu, eu não sabia mas pelo que dizes só as melhores estações como a Davis conseguem ter certificação autenticada e patenteada no WU...
> Se conseguires certificar a Neatmo ganhas o Euromilhões , raspadinha, o jackpot
> Boa sorte!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Não é preciso ser Davis !
Tem é que enviar dados fidedignos e estar dentro dos valores das estações vizinhas...


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 11:09)

Para quem tem NETATMO, experimente esta App e depois logo me dizem se gostaram...

myatmo for netatmo by Totalidea Software GmbH


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 11:12)

RSS disse:


> Para quem tem NETATMO, experimente esta App e depois logo me dizem se gostaram...
> 
> myatmo for netatmo by Totalidea Software GmbH


E onde posso ir buscar ? É no playstore ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vascopat (27 Dez 2017 às 13:39)

RSS disse:


> @vascopat
> O smartHub é uma ponte entre a estação e a internet e liga-se através de cabo de rede ao router para permitir enviar os dados
> Recebe as informações dos sensores da AcuRite (por radio frequência) e depois envia-os para a cloud através da internet
> Podes ter acesso a esses dados remotamente via app no telemóvel
> ...



Esclarecidissimo. Obrigado @RSS


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## vascopat (27 Dez 2017 às 13:43)

RSS disse:


> @joselamego se tivermos como exemplo a estação do @Gil_Algarvio não vejo que apresente dados corretos no WU...
> Mas pode ser um problema de configurações erradas...
> O ponto mais grave é os proprietários dessas estações reclamarem que quando apanha sol directamente apresenta temperaturas acima do valor porque o sensor está mal posicionado, não tem ventilação, nem é protegido por um RS.
> Caso tenhas o azar de estares próximo a estações que apresentem valores de temperatura inferiores (por estarem à sombra ou dentro de RS), nunca vais conseguir certificar a AcuRite no WU.
> ...



Então e para o meu caso ? Afinal qual é aconselhável para aquilo que pretendo ?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 14:22)

joselamego disse:


> E onde posso ir buscar ? É no playstore ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Podes descarregar deste link:

https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/myatmo-netatmo/id1056221521?mt=8

Não sei se existe para Android


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 14:26)

RSS disse:


> Podes descarregar deste link:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/myatmo-netatmo/id1056221521?mt=8
> 
> Não sei se existe para Android


Não funciona o link 
Como só tenho android , não deve dar para o meu smartphone 
Obrigado na mesma !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 14:27)

vascopat disse:


> Então e para o meu caso ? Afinal qual é aconselhável para aquilo que pretendo ?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Sinceramente, a minha opinião :
Uma Davis ou neatmo 
Mas ia para a primeira, isto se tiveres as condições necessárias para instalação !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 14:29)

vascopat disse:


> Então e para o meu caso ? Afinal qual é aconselhável para aquilo que pretendo ?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



A opinião que tenho é que deves procurar uma estação que tenha sensores em separado, com um bom anemómetro e que tenha um RS ou possibilite colocar o sensor externo de temperatura dentro de um RS.
Também considero importante que possa partilhar os dados na internet através de hub ou de um Raspberry Pi para evitar ter o PC sempre ligado


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 14:46)

@joselamego mais preciso do que isto é impossível !
E ainda à quem diga que as Netatmo não prestam para nada


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 15:01)

RSS disse:


> @joselamego mais preciso do que isto é impossível !
> E ainda à quem diga que as Netatmo não prestam para nada


Excelente precisão! 
A tua é a primeira na foto é a segunda é a Davis ...
Afinal as neatmo são boas , apenas basta ter todos os sensores bem instalados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 15:03)

joselamego disse:


> Excelente precisão!
> A tua é a primeira na foto é a segunda é a Davis ...
> Afinal as neatmo são boas , apenas basta ter todos os sensores bem instalados
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



A 2ª é a estação oficial do Aeroporto Internacional de Faro !


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Dez 2017 às 15:12)

joselamego disse:


> Excelente precisão!
> A tua é a primeira na foto é a segunda é a Davis ...
> Afinal as neatmo são boas , apenas basta ter todos os sensores bem instalados
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Essa é que é a realidade. Não basta ter um estação boa. É necessário ter os sensores devidamente instalados.


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Dez 2017 às 15:15)

@RSS porque algumas estaçoes no mapa netatmo têm o circulo da temperatura a tracejado?


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Dez 2017 às 15:18)

RSS disse:


> Podes descarregar deste link:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/myatmo-netatmo/id1056221521?mt=8
> 
> Não sei se existe para Android


Para Android ou Windows phone acho que não existe. Pena


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 15:24)

ct1gnd disse:


> @RSS porque algumas estaçoes no mapa netatmo têm o circulo da temperatura a tracejado?



@ct1gnd é porque estão a enviar dados incorretos


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Dez 2017 às 17:29)

@RSS As vizinhas Davis estão certificadas? Como se vê no WU que uma estação é certificada?
Já está instalado o RS na tua estação?


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 17:59)

ct1gnd disse:


> Para Android ou Windows phone acho que não existe. Pena



Esta devia ser a App oficial da Netatmo !

Desliguei o anemómetro e consigo ver nesta App à quanto tempo está sem comunicar com o módulo principal (28 minutos)






Também disponibiliza muito mais informações sobre o vento relativamente à App oficial da marca


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 18:09)

RSS disse:


> Esta devia ser a App oficial da Netatmo !
> 
> Desliguei o anemómetro e consigo ver nesta App à quanto tempo está sem comunicar com o módulo principal (28 minutos)
> 
> ...


Muito fixe!
Pena não estar disponível para Android 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 18:09)

ct1gnd disse:


> @RSS As vizinhas Davis estão certificadas? Como se vê no WU que uma estação é certificada?
> Já está instalado o RS na tua estação?



@ct1gnd são as estações que apresentam uma medalha dourada ao lado esquerdo do nome.
As minhas duas vizinhas estão quase sempre certificadas, mas este fim-de-semana a do cais comercial ficou offline e perdeu a certificação !
Agora tem que bulir 5 dias consecutivos sem falhas para ganhar  novamente a medalha


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 18:33)

ct1gnd disse:


> @RSS
> Já está instalado o RS na tua estação?



Ainda não 
O Davis continua dentro da caixa


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 19:57)

RSS disse:


> @ct1gnd são as estações que apresentam uma medalha dourada ao lado esquerdo do nome.
> As minhas duas vizinhas estão quase sempre certificadas, mas este fim-de-semana a do cais comercial ficou offline e perdeu a certificação !
> Agora tem que bulir 5 dias consecutivos sem falhas para ganhar  novamente a medalha




@ct1gnd pode encontrar mais informação através deste link:

http://help.wunderground.com/knowle...9-are-you-a-quality-gold-star-weather-station


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 20:13)

@joselamego e @ct1gnd esta vai ser a minha próxima estação !

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/weatherflow-smart-weather-stations/#/

Gosto de produtos simples e descomplicados


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 21:01)

RSS disse:


> @joselamego e @ct1gnd esta vai ser a minha próxima estação !
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/weatherflow-smart-weather-stations/#/
> 
> Gosto de produtos simples e descomplicados


Muito elegante, bonita !
Mas parece cara, mais de 200 euros... Saí no mercado em abril 2018
Mas inovadora e prática, simples 
Se for muito boa até eu guardo dinh para comprar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (27 Dez 2017 às 21:11)

Weather Underground e a Medalha Dourada...

https://www.captiongenerator.com/663912/Weather-Underground-Gold-Stars


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Dez 2017 às 21:37)

Também gostei muito. Tem um design elegante. Parece de fácil instalação. Mais inovadora do que a Netatmo.
Ao que me parece as bases da Netatmo estão lá e adicionaram mais algumas boas utilidades.
Vamos aguardar até saírem e ver as avaliações que lhe dão.
Eu acho que para os próximos anos (pelo menos 3), estou servido. Estou bastante satisfeito com esta.


----------



## lserpa (27 Dez 2017 às 21:49)

joselamego disse:


> Muito elegante, bonita !
> Mas parece cara, mais de 200 euros... Saí no mercado em abril 2018
> Mas inovadora e prática, simples
> Se for muito boa até eu guardo dinh para comprar
> ...



Parece porreira e inovadora, estou um pouco cético relativamente ao detector de chuva, se for tão bom como o anemómetro da netatmo, dada seria cara... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 22:15)

RSS disse:


> @joselamego e @ct1gnd esta vai ser a minha próxima estação !
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/weatherflow-smart-weather-stations/#/
> 
> Gosto de produtos simples e descomplicados


Estive a ver melhor o vídeo da nova estação ...e estou deverás curioso , ansioso para ver o feedback .
A instalação parece simples, e tem todos os " ingredientes " necessários para ter sucesso !
Só tenho dúvidas no anenómetro e pluviômetro , parecerem usar nova tecnologia .
E Radionshield tem? Não percebi se está abrigada do sol .


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (28 Dez 2017 às 00:25)

ct1gnd disse:


> Também gostei muito. Tem um design elegante. Parece de fácil instalação. Mais inovadora do que a Netatmo.
> Ao que me parece as bases da Netatmo estão lá e adicionaram mais algumas boas utilidades.
> Vamos aguardar até saírem e ver as avaliações que lhe dão.
> Eu acho que para os próximos anos (pelo menos 3), estou servido. Estou bastante satisfeito com esta.



Poderá dizer-se que esta será uma Netatmo V2


----------



## RSS (28 Dez 2017 às 00:32)

joselamego disse:


> Estive a ver melhor o vídeo da nova estação ...e estou deverás curioso , ansioso para ver o feedback .
> A instalação parece simples, e tem todos os " ingredientes " necessários para ter sucesso !
> Só tenho dúvidas no anenómetro e pluviômetro , parecerem usar nova tecnologia .
> E Radionshield tem? Não percebi se está abrigada do sol .
> ...



O anemómetro utiliza a mesma tecnologia que o da Netatmo
A grande diferença será o tempo entre leituras, que o proprietário poderá definir a seu gosto
O pluviômetro utiliza uma nova tecnologia por contacto em vez dos tradicionais penicos
Sobre o sensor de temperatura, o principio é o mesmo que a Netatmo recomenda, ficar à sombra e longe da chuva, mas poderá ser colocado num RS como acontece com o da Netatmo...
Se tudo funcionar em condições, não tenho dúvidas que será um campeão de vendas, tal como o é a Netatmo !


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 00:43)

RSS disse:


> O anemómetro utiliza a mesma tecnologia que o da Netatmo
> A grande diferença será o tempo entre leituras, que o proprietário poderá definir a seu gosto
> O pluviômetro utiliza uma nova tecnologia por contacto em vez dos tradicionais penicos
> Sobre o sensor de temperatura, o principio é o mesmo que a Netatmo recomenda, ficar à sombra e longe da chuva, mas poderá ser colocado num RS como acontece com o da Netatmo...
> Se tudo funcionar em condições, não tenho dúvidas que será um campeão de vendas, tal como o é a Netatmo !


Hummmm....interessante 
Ainda vou comprar se for mesmo Gooooooddddddd

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Dez 2017 às 09:48)

RSS disse:


> O anemómetro utiliza a mesma tecnologia que o da Netatmo
> A grande diferença será o tempo entre leituras, que o proprietário poderá definir a seu gosto
> O pluviômetro utiliza uma nova tecnologia por contacto em vez dos tradicionais penicos
> Sobre o sensor de temperatura, o principio é o mesmo que a Netatmo recomenda, ficar à sombra e longe da chuva, mas poderá ser colocado num RS como acontece com o da Netatmo...
> Se tudo funcionar em condições, não tenho dúvidas que será um campeão de vendas, tal como o é a Netatmo !


La vai ter a Netatmo de se preparar para a concorrencia.


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Dez 2017 às 13:58)

Chegou hoje a resposta da Netatmo.
Hello António,

Thank you for contacting Netatmo support.

The wind gauge could be measuring a very light breeze. Please also note that, even if there is no wind at all, the wind speed precision is 1,8 km/h.

Have a great day,

Alexandra
Netatmo Customer Service
Perante isto, não sei o que fazer.
È certo que o anemómetro está lá bem altinho 7-8 Metros. Sem obstáculos. È bem possível que passe sempre por lá qualquer leve brisa.


----------



## RSS (28 Dez 2017 às 14:05)

ct1gnd disse:


> Chegou hoje a resposta da Netatmo.
> Hello António,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Netatmo support.
> ...



@ct1gnd pergunte à Alexandra se quando coloca o anemómetro dentro de um armário e fecha a porta, se lá dentro também corre uma very light breeze com 1,8 Km/h...


Se tem o seu anemómetro a 7-8 metros de altura, deve configurar esse valor na App.
Por defeito vem com 10m configurado.


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 14:17)

ct1gnd disse:


> Chegou hoje a resposta da Netatmo.
> Hello António,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Netatmo support.
> ...


De facto a resposta da Alexandra é suí generis .Difícil a resolução !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Dez 2017 às 15:30)

RSS disse:


> @ct1gnd pergunte à Alexandra se quando coloca o anemómetro dentro de um armário e fecha a porta, se lá dentro também corre uma very light breeze com 1,8 Km/h...
> 
> 
> Se tem o seu anemómetro a 7-8 metros de altura, deve configurar esse valor na App.
> Por defeito vem com 10m configurado.


Isso já eu fiz na esperança de ser a solução. Mas ficou igual. Não vai abaixo de 1.


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Dez 2017 às 15:35)

joselamego disse:


> De facto a resposta da Alexandra é suí generis .Difícil a resolução !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Agora poderia dizer-lhe que o coloquei num armário e continuava igual, como sugeriu o @RSS. Mas não o vou fazer porque não era a realidade.


----------



## RSS (28 Dez 2017 às 21:10)

ct1gnd disse:


> Agora poderia dizer-lhe que o coloquei num armário e continuava igual, como sugeriu o @RSS. Mas não o vou fazer porque não era a realidade.



Mas pode dizer porque eu já fiz esse teste e o resultado é nunca conseguir ter vento inferior a 1 Km/h com o anemómetro fechado dentro de um armário !


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Dez 2017 às 21:40)

RSS disse:


> Mas pode dizer porque eu já fiz esse teste e o resultado é nunca conseguir ter vento inferior a 1 Km/h com o anemómetro fechado dentro de um armário !


Enviei agora novo mail, contando que um colega com o mesmo problema colocou o anemómetro dentro de um armário fechado a 7 chaves e mesmo assim não baixou do 1.
Vamos lá a ver o que a Alexandra responde.


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 22:11)

ct1gnd disse:


> Enviei agora novo mail, contando que um colega com o mesmo problema colocou o anemómetro dentro de um armário fechado a 7 chaves e mesmo assim não baixou do 1.
> Vamos lá a ver o que a Alexandra responde.


Estou deverás curioso pela resposta ...humao 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (28 Dez 2017 às 23:25)

Epa, finalmente consegui meter a assinatura como queria LOL
Fartei-me de procurar, mas lá descobri como se fazia e assim não chateei o @RSS.


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Dez 2017 às 23:56)

remember disse:


> Epa, finalmente consegui meter a assinatura como queria LOL
> Fartei-me de procurar, mas lá descobri como se fazia e assim não chateei o @RSS.


Então ensina aí o pessoal, que eu também já tentei e não cheguei a lado nenhum.


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 23:57)

remember disse:


> Epa, finalmente consegui meter a assinatura como queria LOL
> Fartei-me de procurar, mas lá descobri como se fazia e assim não chateei o @RSS.


Mas assinatura de ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (29 Dez 2017 às 18:30)

Acabei de receber um mail da Alexandra. Logo já o coloco.


----------



## ct1gnd (29 Dez 2017 às 19:59)

Aqui fica o que a Alexandra enviou.
Nada que nós não soubéssemos já.

Thank you for your email.

This is not something that can be adjusted.

There is a calibration for the wind gauge but it has to do with height compensation. You can find more information in Settings > name of your Station> advanced> calibration.

Have a great weekend and Happy New Year,


----------



## RSS (29 Dez 2017 às 22:07)

ct1gnd disse:


> Aqui fica o que a Alexandra enviou.
> Nada que nós não soubéssemos já.
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> ...



A Alexandra escreveu... escreveu, mas não disse nada de jeito !

Só se aproveitou o último parágrafo


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2017 às 22:26)

RSS disse:


> A Alexandra escreveu... escreveu, mas não disse nada de jeito !
> 
> Só se aproveitou o último parágrafo


Verdade! Só se aproveita :
Bom fim semana e feliz novo ano! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (29 Dez 2017 às 23:04)

ct1gnd disse:


> Então ensina aí o pessoal, que eu também já tentei e não cheguei a lado nenhum.



Visto que tive alguns problemas em conseguir explicar aqui, porque o fórum assume os códigos vou tentar explicar de outra forma!

Espero que consigas! é só copiares esses códigos! Estão prontos para a tua estação.


----------



## RSS (29 Dez 2017 às 23:23)

remember disse:


> Visto que tive alguns problemas em conseguir explicar aqui, porque o fórum assume os códigos vou tentar explicar de outra forma!



Tipo por sinais de fumo ?


----------



## ct1gnd (29 Dez 2017 às 23:43)

RSS disse:


> A Alexandra escreveu... escreveu, mas não disse nada de jeito !
> 
> Só se aproveitou o último parágrafo


Aquilo que ela disse, já nós sabíamos.
Mas foi muito simpática. Desejar bom fim de semana e um feliz ano novo.


----------



## ct1gnd (29 Dez 2017 às 23:46)

RSS disse:


> Tipo por sinais de fumo ?


Também pode ser em código morse, que eu entendo.


----------



## ct1gnd (29 Dez 2017 às 23:49)

remember disse:


> Epa, finalmente consegui meter a assinatura como queria LOL
> Fartei-me de procurar, mas lá descobri como se fazia e assim não chateei o @RSS.


O sticker do WU, não abre. Qualquer coisa não está bem, pois o do @RSS funciona.


----------



## remember (29 Dez 2017 às 23:49)

ct1gnd disse:


> Também pode ser em código morse, que eu entendo.


Está na minha ultima mensagem!


----------



## remember (29 Dez 2017 às 23:51)

É só copiares! Ele está aqui!
http://banners.wunderground.com/cgi...nsticker_metric&weatherstationcount=I09NABAI2


----------



## ct1gnd (29 Dez 2017 às 23:56)

remember disse:


> É só copiares! Ele está aqui!
> http://banners.wunderground.com/cgi...nsticker_metric&weatherstationcount=I09NABAI2


Já fiz, obrigado.


----------



## remember (29 Dez 2017 às 23:58)

Falta-te os códigos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 para o primeiro!


----------



## remember (30 Dez 2017 às 00:00)

Agora falta apenas o outro do mapa!


----------



## remember (30 Dez 2017 às 00:07)

@ct1gnd copia o do netatmo tal e qual como está na imagem no post da página anterior e vais ver que funciona!


----------



## ct1gnd (30 Dez 2017 às 00:08)

@remember Obrigado, mas não consigo copiar o que envias-te. Para não estarmos a entupir o forum, por favor podes enviar por MP. Obrigado.


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 00:10)

Mas onde se cola esse link? É mapa da neatmo ou no site weatherunderground ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (30 Dez 2017 às 00:15)

joselamego disse:


> Mas onde se cola esse link? É mapa da neatmo ou no site weatherunderground ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Colas na tua assinatura! Se fores ao teu perfil aparece lá para configurares a assinatura!


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 00:19)

remember disse:


> Colas na tua assinatura! Se fores ao teu perfil aparece lá para configurares a assinatura!


Não estou em Monchique 
Ou seja apenas acompanho a minha estação pela aap neatmo do meu tlm 
Tb dá para fazer via tlm ou APP ? Ou só pelo PC quando for para Monchique ? Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (30 Dez 2017 às 00:29)

joselamego disse:


> Não estou em Monchique
> Ou seja apenas acompanho a minha estação pela aap neatmo do meu tlm
> Tb dá para fazer via tlm ou APP ? Ou só pelo PC quando for para Monchique ? Obrigado !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Dar, da... mas é mais complicado copiar e colar códigos em telemóvel....


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 00:32)

remember disse:


> Dar, da... mas é mais complicado copiar e colar códigos em telemóvel....


Então na próxima terça quando chegar a Monchique farei isso no PC 
Obrigado Remember !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vascopat (1 Jan 2018 às 17:57)

RSS disse:


> O anemómetro utiliza a mesma tecnologia que o da Netatmo
> A grande diferença será o tempo entre leituras, que o proprietário poderá definir a seu gosto
> O pluviômetro utiliza uma nova tecnologia por contacto em vez dos tradicionais penicos
> Sobre o sensor de temperatura, o principio é o mesmo que a Netatmo recomenda, ficar à sombra e longe da chuva, mas poderá ser colocado num RS como acontece com o da Netatmo...
> Se tudo funcionar em condições, não tenho dúvidas que será um campeão de vendas, tal como o é a Netatmo !



Estive uns dias fora e já vi as novidades. Esta estação não será adequada ao que eu quero? Isto partindo do pressuposto que ao contrário da Netatmo este anemómetro é de confiança? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (1 Jan 2018 às 21:42)

Se só queres vento, uma assim da TFA pode ser solução!

https://www.ebay.de/itm/PROFI-SMART...UR-SMARTPHONE-TABLET-WEATHERBOX-/381479751655



Nota: Seria melhor criares um tópico, porque este é sobre Netatmo!


----------



## Kraliv (2 Jan 2018 às 23:33)

Alguém arrisca uma destas?


Têm é que pedir 3 unidades para não pagar portes!


Ou então esta outra:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ambient-We...&sd=262694664137&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## remember (4 Jan 2018 às 21:28)

Boas, alguém está a ter problemas com o WU?


----------



## lserpa (4 Jan 2018 às 21:29)

remember disse:


> Boas, alguém está a ter problemas com o WU?



Nao estou a conseguir aceder tb na app, no site não tentei 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Jan 2018 às 21:33)

lserpa disse:


> Nao estou a conseguir aceder tb na app, no site não tentei
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Obrigado, pensei que era só eu... a minha estação está operacional, mas deixou de aparecer no mapa e uma outra da netatmo aqui "vizinha" desapareceu também ,mas verifico que outras estão a funcionar...
Outra coisa que reparei é que o banner da minha assinatura e de outras pessoas desapareceu!


----------



## ct1gnd (4 Jan 2018 às 22:06)

O WU deve estar com alguns problemas, pois desapareceram os banner. Estive várias horas sem conseguir aceder ao site. Agora já consegui, mas diz que a minha estação não reporta
há mais de 2 horas.


----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2018 às 23:21)

Também tive esse problema 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (4 Jan 2018 às 23:22)

Parece que já está ultrapassado o problema do WU 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2018 às 13:50)

O Problema continua... estações desaparecem do WU porque não conseguem transmitir dados, a minha diz que transmitiu à uma hora atrás...
No espaço à volta da minha estação, muitas das netatmo desapareceram....


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Jan 2018 às 16:00)

Si


remember disse:


> O Problema continua... estações desaparecem do WU porque não conseguem transmitir dados, a minha diz que transmitiu à uma hora atrás...
> No espaço à volta da minha estação, muitas das netatmo desapareceram....


Sim. Confirmo. Algumas proximas de mim, tambem desapareceram. A minha há 3 horas que não reporta. Alguem tem conhecimento se no site deles ou em algum forum há explicação para esta anomalia?


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 16:15)

ct1gnd disse:


> Si
> 
> Sim. Confirmo. Algumas proximas de mim, tambem desapareceram. A minha há 3 horas que não reporta. Alguem tem conhecimento se no site deles ou em algum forum há explicação para esta anomalia?


A minha está a funcionar no weatherunderground e atualiza 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2018 às 20:58)

joselamego disse:


> A minha está a funcionar no weatherunderground e atualiza
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



O problema continua, tudo a funcionar normalmente e o WU continua na mesma, agora diz 8 horas sem transmitir... 2 dias com problemas o WU.


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Jan 2018 às 21:16)

remember disse:


> O problema continua, tudo a funcionar normalmente e o WU continua na mesma, agora diz 8 horas sem transmitir... 2 dias com problemas o WU.


Por aqui está igual. 8 horas sem transmitir. Todas as estações Netatmo da minha zona e que estão a transmitir com o software Netatmo estão off.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 21:17)

Vejam se a minha atualiza no weatherunderground 

imonchiq06 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2018 às 21:26)

Não sei o que se passa... O banner da assinatura também está off... A tua aparenta estar a funcionar bem @joselamego tal como tenho verificado umas estão off outras estão a funcionar aparentemente...


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Jan 2018 às 21:28)

joselamego disse:


> Vejam se a minha atualiza no weatherunderground
> 
> imonchiq06
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Sim está. Reportou ás 20:56.
Mas o teu software é o meteoware. Verdade?


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2018 às 21:36)

Esse software obriga a que o PC esteja sempre ligado? É pago?


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 21:40)

ct1gnd disse:


> Sim está. Reportou ás 20:56.
> Mas o teu software é o meteoware. Verdade?


Sim meteoware 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 21:41)

remember disse:


> Esse software obriga a que o PC esteja sempre ligado? É pago?


Não preciso ter o PC sempre ligado e nada pago 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2018 às 21:46)

E como é feita depois a comunicação com o wu? É que ele assume o Netatmo software, mas noutras assume outros softwares que é o teu caso... Já o tens a funcionar à muito? Pelo que parece até esta a reportar melhor que o software da netatmo


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Jan 2018 às 21:49)

Eu já tenho a minha a funcionar. Penso eu.....
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGOUVEIA2


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2018 às 21:52)

ct1gnd disse:


> Eu já tenho a minha a funcionar. Penso eu.....
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGOUVEIA2



Aparentemente sim, mas tens outro software também...


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 21:52)

remember disse:


> E como é feita depois a comunicação com o wu? É que ele assume o Netatmo software, mas noutras assume outros softwares que é o teu caso... Já o tens a funcionar à muito? Pelo que parece até esta a reportar melhor que o software da netatmo


Tenho apenas o sensor interno ligado à corrente e ao router wi-fi e depois a estação no site weatherunderground e tem estado dar bem 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Jan 2018 às 21:53)

remember disse:


> Aparentemente sim, mas tens outro software também...


Sim instalei agora. E parece que resulta. Vou testar.


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2018 às 21:54)

joselamego disse:


> Tenho apenas o sensor interno ligado à corrente e ao router wi-fi e depois a estação no site weatherunderground e tem estado dar bem
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Pois o problema parece estar relacionado com o software da netatmo...


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Jan 2018 às 21:56)

remember disse:


> Pois o problema parece estar relacionado com o software da netatmo...


Também penso que é esse o problema. Tenta o Meteoware e testa também.


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2018 às 22:00)

ct1gnd disse:


> Também penso que é esse o problema. Tenta o Meteoware e testa também.



Assim que instalaste a estação reapareceu no wu? Pelo que pesquisei pela net o problema já aconteceu outras vezes...


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Jan 2018 às 22:04)

remember disse:


> Assim que instalaste a estação reapareceu no wu? Pelo que pesquisei pela net o problema já aconteceu outras vezes...


Tive que  registar nova estação no WU e depois com os dados que forneceram coloquei no meteoware. Esteve cerca de meia hora sem nada reportar, mas agora penso que começou.
Também estou a experimentar.


----------



## RSS (5 Jan 2018 às 22:11)

remember disse:


> E como é feita depois a comunicação com o wu? É que ele assume o Netatmo software, mas noutras assume outros softwares que é o teu caso... Já o tens a funcionar à muito? Pelo que parece até esta a reportar melhor que o software da netatmo



O @joselamego utiliza o Meteoware, mas teve que desabilitar o contributo para o Weathermap da Netatmo...
A estação dele não aparece no mapa da Netatmo.
Se isso não for feito, no WU vão aparecer duas estações praticamente no mesmo local...
Essa solução usada pelo @joselamego não passa de um remedeio e implica deixar de ter a estação visível na rede do fabricante.
Além disso, se não tiverem uma conta paga no Meteoware, os registos que aparecem no WU são intermitentes, ligeiramente melhores que os da própria Netatmo, mas longe de poderem ser considerados consistentes.
Até conseguirem solicitar o claim da vossa estação Netatmo à WU nunca vão conseguir resolver definitivamente todos os problemas que acontecem a quem tem estações Netatmo e quer que as mesmas apareçam corretamente tanto no WU como no Weathermap da Netatmo.


----------



## RSS (5 Jan 2018 às 22:20)

Façam testes com o Meteoware, e depois logo me dizem se tenho ou não razão


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Jan 2018 às 22:21)

@RSS Obrigado pela sua explicação. Eu já solicitei à WU, mas não responderam.
Reparo que a sua estação tem ainda outro tipo de software, que realmente não conhecia. Mas funciona muitíssimo bem.
Será que este problema se vai manter, ou é passageiro?


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2018 às 22:23)

RSS disse:


> O @joselamego utiliza o Meteoware, mas teve que desabilitar o contributo para o Weathermap da Netatmo...
> A estação dele não aparece no mapa da Netatmo.
> Se isso não for feito, no WU vão aparecer duas estações praticamente no mesmo local...
> Essa solução usada pelo @joselamego não passa de um remedeio e implica deixar de ter a estação visível na rede do fabricante.
> ...



O problema é que as estações que utilizam Netatmo como software estão quase todas off no WU... O problema já aconteceu outras vezes, basta pesquisar na internet.
O pedido já foi feito, mas resposta deles está quieto! A tua também usa outro software e reporta sem qualquer tipo de entrave. Se reparares o teu banner do wu também não aparece!


----------



## RSS (5 Jan 2018 às 22:36)

ct1gnd disse:


> @RSS Obrigado pela sua explicação. Eu já solicitei à WU, mas não responderam.
> Reparo que a sua estação tem ainda outro tipo de software, que realmente não conhecia. Mas funciona muitíssimo bem.
> Será que este problema se vai manter, ou é passageiro?



@ct1gnd desde o primeiro minuto após ter instalado a minha estação reparei logo que a interligação entre a Netatmo  WU não funcionava como seria suposto acontecer...
Após algumas conversas com ambas as partes, deduzi que as comadres estavam zangadas.
Não consigo responder directamente à sua pergunta, mas verifico que afecta todos os utilizadores, o que poderá querer dizer qualquer coisa...
Consegui ultrapassar essa questão pedindo à WU para associar o ID da minha estação Netatmo ao meu account da WU.


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Jan 2018 às 22:41)

RSS disse:


> @ct1gnd desde o primeiro minuto após ter instalado a minha estação reparei logo que a interligação entre a Netatmo  WU não funcionava como seria suposto acontecer...
> Após algumas conversas com ambas as partes, deduzi que as comadres estavam zangadas.
> Não consigo responder directamente à sua pergunta, mas verifico que afecta todos os utilizadores, o que poderá querer dizer qualquer coisa...
> Consegui ultrapassar essa questão pedindo à WU para associar o ID da minha estação Netatmo ao meu account da WU,


Mas é através de outro software alheio á Netatmo que que transmite os dados. Verdade?


----------



## RSS (5 Jan 2018 às 22:52)

remember disse:


> A tua também usa outro software e reporta sem qualquer tipo de entrave. Se reparares o teu banner do wu também não aparece!



@remember não aparece o meu Sticker da WU nem aparece o de ninguém...
Se fores à página da WU e entrares na zona onde aparecem as opções para criares os Stickers, vais verificar que as imagens estão offline...
É um problema que afeta todos os utilizadores da WU.


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2018 às 22:59)

@RSS  Está bonita a coisa então LOL desde o primeiro email da netatmo fiquei logo com essa ideia, disseram que o problema era deles... realmente o netatmo weathermap e o portal da estação funcionam sem qualquer tipo de problema.
Só não consigo perceber o porque de anunciarem as estações netatmo nas estações recomendadas no WU, se supostamente estão "zangados"... Outra coisa que não percebo é as estações darem com softwares alternativos e os que têm netatmo estarem off...


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 23:20)

Eu já pedi por e-mail ao WU para associar o ID da minha estação Netatmo ao meu account da WU.
Mas até hoje nada responderam 
Tal como disse o RSS eu desliguei a partilha da minha estação no weathermap e assim já consigo ver e atualizar razoavelmente no WU...
Mas aguardo a resposta da WU 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2018 às 23:23)

joselamego disse:


> Eu já pedi por e-mail ao WU para associar o ID da minha estação Netatmo ao meu account da WU.
> Mas até hoje nada responderam
> Tal como disse o RSS eu desliguei a partilha da minha estação no weathermap e assim já consigo ver e atualizar razoavelmente no WU...
> Mas aguardo a resposta da WU
> ...



À  pouco fui pesquisar e a tua tinha desaparecido também...


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 23:24)

remember disse:


> À  pouco fui pesquisar e a tua tinha desaparecido também...


Reparei agora , tb desapareceu 
Sendo assim não sei o motivo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2018 às 23:26)

A do @RSS continua a "bombar" aqui perto tinha umas 3 ou 4 estações estão todas off


----------



## RSS (5 Jan 2018 às 23:27)

remember disse:


> À  pouco fui pesquisar e a tua tinha desaparecido também...



Confirmo !

Monchique ZERO estações no WU...


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 23:29)

RSS disse:


> Confirmo !
> 
> Monchique ZERO estações no WU...


Porque será? Xiiii 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (5 Jan 2018 às 23:31)

remember disse:


> A do @RSS continua a "bombar" aqui perto tinha umas 3 ou 4 estações estão todas off



Tudo o que era Netatmo e Meteoware desapareceu do WU...


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2018 às 23:37)

ct1gnd disse:


> Mas é através de outro software alheio á Netatmo que que transmite os dados. Verdade?



MWP que software é esse?


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Jan 2018 às 23:38)

De momento a minha ainda lá está. Verifiquei agora. Não sei é se será por muito tempo.


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Jan 2018 às 23:41)

remember disse:


> MWP que software é esse?


Meteoware.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2018 às 23:45)

Eu uso a meteoware 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (5 Jan 2018 às 23:47)

Eles estão com bastantes problemas na rede a nível de servidores e switching

Resposta Oficial que a WU acabou de me enviar:

"We are still working on the problem.  Bringing everything back online created a network switch problem.  IT continues to address the issue."


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Jan 2018 às 23:52)

A coisa parece que se está a compor. O banner já aparece, mas sem dados. Esperemos que amanhã esteja tudo normalizado.


----------



## RSS (5 Jan 2018 às 23:54)

Voila !

O meu sticker da WU já voltou


----------



## RSS (6 Jan 2018 às 00:03)

From WU:

There is a webserver problem with our data in cloud hosting provider.  They shut down all of the instances and they are not coming back up correctly.  We have all hands on deck and are working through the problems as quickly as possible.


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2018 às 00:06)

RSS disse:


> From WU:
> 
> There is a webserver problem with our data in cloud hosting provider.  They shut down all of the instances and they are not coming back up correctly.  We have all hands on deck and are working through the problems as quickly as possible.



Mas para onde é que eles te respondem?


----------



## RSS (6 Jan 2018 às 00:16)

remember disse:


> Mas para onde é que eles te respondem?



Para o meu endereço de email


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2018 às 00:18)

RSS disse:


> Para o meu endereço de email


Isso do suporte?


----------



## RSS (6 Jan 2018 às 00:23)

remember disse:


> Isso do suporte?



http://help.wunderground.com/#request


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2018 às 00:30)

Não vejo lá nada referente a isso...


----------



## RSS (6 Jan 2018 às 05:37)

@ct1gnd mesmo com Meteoware não tem muitos registos no WU com a IGOUVEIA2
Já verificou se na cloud na Netatmo tem leituras a cada 5 minutos ?
Estou a achar isso um pouco estranho, pois quando testei o Meteoware vi que falhava, mas não assim tento :

12:04 AM 5.6 °C 3 °C 87 % SSO  2.9 kph 6.9 kph 1007.7 hPa -- mm -- mm
12:23 AM 5.5 °C 2.9 °C 87 % SSO  2.9 kph 6.9 kph 1007.3 hPa -- mm -- mm
12:28 AM 5.5 °C 2.9 °C 87 % Sul  2.9 kph 6.9 kph 1007 hPa -- mm -- mm
12:44 AM 5.6 °C 3 °C 87 % SSO  2.9 kph 5 kph 1007 hPa -- mm -- mm
1:26 AM 5.6 °C 2.5 °C 85 % SO  2.1 kph 5 kph 1006.3 hPa -- mm -- mm
1:42 AM 5.5 °C 2.4 °C 85 % SO  2.1 kph 7.9 kph 1006.3 hPa -- mm -- mm
1:54 AM 5.4 °C 2.6 °C 86 % SO  2.1 kph 6.1 kph 1006.3 hPa -- mm -- mm
2:09 AM 5.2 °C 2.4 °C 86 % SSO  2.9 kph 6.9 kph 1005.6 hPa -- mm -- mm
2:49 AM 5.1 °C 2.1 °C 85 % SSO  1.1 kph 5 kph 1005.6 hPa -- mm -- mm
3:10 AM 4.9 °C 1.9 °C 85 % SO  1.1 kph 5 kph 1005.6 hPa -- mm -- mm
3:34 AM 4.9 °C 1.9 °C 85 % Sul  2.9 kph 6.1 kph 1005.6 hPa -- mm -- mm
4:05 AM 4.6 °C 1.6 °C 85 % Sul  2.1 kph 5 kph 1005.3 hPa -- mm -- mm
4:55 AM 3.9 °C 0.9 °C 85 % Sul  2.9 kph 7.9 kph 1004.6 hPa -- mm -- mm
5:05 AM 3.8 °C 0.8 °C 85 % Sul  2.1 kph 6.1 kph 1004.6 hPa -- mm -- mm


----------



## ct1gnd (6 Jan 2018 às 10:03)

RSS disse:


> @ct1gnd mesmo com Meteoware não tem muitos registos no WU com a IGOUVEIA2
> Já verificou se na cloud na Netatmo tem leituras a cada 5 minutos ?
> Estou a achar isso um pouco estranho, pois quando testei o Meteoware vi que falhava, mas não assim tento :
> 
> ...


Na app da estação, tem leituras de 5 em 5 minutos, mas por vezes tambem vai aos 10. Na meteware tenho bastantes leituras, mas menos que na apps. E depois no WU ainda tem menos leituras. Não entendo como se perdem tantas leituras.


----------



## RSS (6 Jan 2018 às 19:51)

ct1gnd disse:


> Na app da estação, tem leituras de 5 em 5 minutos, mas por vezes tambem vai aos 10. Na meteware tenho bastantes leituras, mas menos que na apps. E depois no WU ainda tem menos leituras. Não entendo como se perdem tantas leituras.



@ct1gnd eu já tinha referido anteriormente que o Meteoware não é solução...


----------



## lserpa (6 Jan 2018 às 19:58)

Acabei de verificar e a minha estação está a debitar dados para o WU 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (6 Jan 2018 às 20:08)

RSS disse:


> @ct1gnd eu já tinha referido anteriormente que o Meteoware não é solução...


Sim. Eu sei. Mas qual é a solução definitiva?
Já andei a ver informação sobre o software que utiliza para fazer download, mas recebi um aviso que o site não era seguro e tive medo.
Sinceramente não sei o que fazer.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2018 às 20:27)

O melhor é esperar pelo claim da wu da estação ...assim fica o problema resolvido.Penso eu!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (6 Jan 2018 às 20:57)

RSS disse:


> ...
> eu já tinha referido anteriormente que o Meteoware não é solução...




Qual é mesmo o software que tu estás a usar com a Netatmo?

Afinal parece que apenas tu e o @lserpa continuam a ter o envio de dados a 100% para o WU. Era bom saber o pq!!


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2018 às 21:26)

Kraliv disse:


> Qual é mesmo o software que tu estás a usar com a Netatmo?
> 
> Afinal parece que apenas tu e o @lserpa continuam a ter o envio de dados a 100% para o WU. Era bom saber o pq!!



Pois, o problema continua... Tudo normal nas apps e portal, mas no WU tá quieto...
A do @ct1gnd continua a emitir, mas deve ter deixado de aparecer no mapa do Netatmo...que era o que estava a dizer o @RSS


----------



## ct1gnd (6 Jan 2018 às 21:32)

remember disse:


> Pois, o problema continua... Tudo normal nas apps e portal, mas no WU tá quieto...
> A do @ct1gnd continua a emitir, mas deve ter deixado de aparecer no mapa do Netatmo...que era o que estava a dizer o @RSS


A minha aparece no WU com dados a intervalos irregulares. Mas continua no mapa da Netatmo, como podes ver na minha assinatura.


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2018 às 22:58)

ct1gnd disse:


> A minha aparece no WU com dados a intervalos irregulares. Mas continua no mapa da Netatmo, como podes ver na minha assinatura.



Verifiquei o que o @RSS  tinha relatado, a tua estação Netatmo está off e por isso só aparece uma, mas caso a mesma volte a ficar online, vão aparecer 2... Eu pelo que tenho avaliado, a comunicação parece-me ser bem melhor com software alternativo do que com o da Netatmo em que cheguei a ter quase 2h de espaçamento de leituras...


----------



## ct1gnd (6 Jan 2018 às 23:23)

remember disse:


> Verifiquei o que o @RSS  tinha relatado, a tua estação Netatmo está off e por isso só aparece uma, mas caso a mesma volte a ficar online, vão aparecer 2... Eu pelo que tenho avaliado, a comunicação parece-me ser bem melhor com software alternativo do que com o da Netatmo em que cheguei a ter quase 2h de espaçamento de leituras...


Sim é verdade, logo que fiquem online as duas terei que arranjar modo no site da WU eliminar uma. Não sei se é viável. Para já está a dar e parece-me que tem mais dados transmitidos agora que antigamente. Mas ainda é cedo para ter uma opinião mais concreta.


----------



## RSS (6 Jan 2018 às 23:34)

Já aqui repeti várias vezes, preocupem-se em conseguir o claim das vossas estações no WU...
Até conseguirem isso, esqueçam a parte do software que o X ou o Y utiliza...
Sem o claim, ou desactivam o envio de dados para o mapa da Netatmo, ou ficam com duas estações no WU praticamente no mesmo local (caso a WU volte a publicar automaticamente as estações Netatmo na sua rede).
Aproveito para acrescentar que após este último Natal, o número de estações que começaram a aparecer na rede da WU subiu drasticamente e em alguns fóruns internacionais já existe bastante pressão para a WU acabar com as publicações automáticas das estações Netatmo, pois no entender de muitos utilizadores da WU, essas estações são acusadas de poluir a rede WU com dados irreais, situação que afecta e dificulta as estações de marcas conceituadas obterem golden stars...


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2018 às 23:36)

RSS disse:


> Já aqui repeti várias vezes, preocupem-se em conseguir o claim das vossas estações no WU...
> Até conseguirem isso, esqueçam a parte do software que o X ou o Y utiliza...
> Sem o claim, ou desactivam o envio de dados para o mapa da Netatmo, ou ficam com duas estações no WU praticamente no mesmo local (caso a WU volte a publicar automaticamente as estações Netatmo na sua rede).
> Aproveito para acrescentar que após este último Natal, o número de estações que começaram a aparecer na rede da WU subiu drasticamente e em alguns fóruns internacionais já existe bastante pressão para a WU acabar com as publicações automáticas das estações Netatmo, pois no entender de muitos utilizadores da WU, essas estações são acusadas de poluir a rede WU com dados irreais, situação que afecta e dificulta as estações de marcas conceituadas obterem golden stars...


Já fiz isso, pedi o claim e aguardo resposta da WU
Desliguei tal como sugeriste a estação no weathermap 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (6 Jan 2018 às 23:39)

ct1gnd disse:


> Sim é verdade, logo que fiquem online as duas terei que arranjar modo no site da WU eliminar uma. Não sei se é viável. Para já está a dar e parece-me que tem mais dados transmitidos agora que antigamente. Mas ainda é cedo para ter uma opinião mais concreta.



A estação que aparece automaticamente não é possível eliminar, a única que pode eliminar é a que criou posteriormente, mas assim volta à casa de partida


----------



## RSS (6 Jan 2018 às 23:44)

joselamego disse:


> Já fiz isso, pedi o claim e aguardo resposta da WU
> Desliguei tal como sugeriste a estação no weathermap
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



No meu entender, essa ainda é a melhor opção de recurso para se conseguir ter uma estação Netatmo a debitar dados correctamente para o WU.
A parte menos boa é que ao inibir a estação de enviar dados para o Weathermap, a mesma deixa de ser visível na rede do fabricante...


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2018 às 23:53)

RSS disse:


> Já aqui repeti várias vezes, preocupem-se em conseguir o claim das vossas estações no WU...
> Até conseguirem isso, esqueçam a parte do software que o X ou o Y utiliza...
> Sem o claim, ou desactivam o envio de dados para o mapa da Netatmo, ou ficam com duas estações no WU praticamente no mesmo local (caso a WU volte a publicar automaticamente as estações Netatmo na sua rede).
> Aproveito para acrescentar que após este último Natal, o número de estações que começaram a aparecer na rede da WU subiu drasticamente e em alguns fóruns internacionais já existe bastante pressão para a WU acabar com as publicações automáticas das estações Netatmo, pois no entender de muitos utilizadores da WU, essas estações são acusadas de poluir a rede WU com dados irreais, situação que afecta e dificulta as estações de marcas conceituadas obterem golden stars...



Não sei se isso será assim tão linear... reconheço, claro que existe muita gente que compra a estação por comprar e depois esquecessem dos pormenores, por exemplo resguardar a estação da chuva ou do sol directo, ou de abrigarem as mesmas em RS e depois acontece isso dos valores irreais... mas, também existe quem a compre tal como eu e como muitos de nos, para seguimento meteorológico.

Quando vejo uma aqui bem perto de mim, que apenas sei que usa domoticz como software e não sei que hardware usa, está sempre com humidades erradas, quando chove vai às vezes aos 16% de HR e depois o máximo não passa dos 68% de HR. Verdade é que a mesma também se encontra off de momento, mas que nem chegam a fazer os tais 5 dias de avaliação isso não, porque no decorrer do primeiro dia de comunicação de dados ou no segundo dia já se encontra com o indicativo "gold"


----------



## ct1gnd (6 Jan 2018 às 23:56)

RSS disse:


> A estação que aparece automaticamente não é possível eliminar, a única que pode eliminar é a que criou posteriormente, mas assim volta à casa de partida


Pois, é sempre uma chatice. De momento fica assim. Se voltar a aparecer a automática,  sempre posso desabilitar a transmissão no site Meteoware e assim já não  aparecem 2.
@RSS o software que  está a utilizar é pago?


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2018 às 23:59)

RSS disse:


> No meu entender, essa ainda é a melhor opção de recurso para se conseguir ter uma estação Netatmo a debitar dados correctamente para o WU.
> A parte menos boa é que ao inibir a estação de enviar dados para o Weathermap, a mesma deixa de ser visível na rede do fabricante...



Então, mas ao pedir o "claim" não se fica com o mesmo id?
Porque se têm que desabilitar no weathermap da netatmo? fiquei com a ideia que isso só se fazia configurando com o software externo, para não aparecer duas estações próximas com os mesmos dados...


----------



## RSS (7 Jan 2018 às 00:06)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois, é sempre uma chatice. De momento fica assim. Se voltar a aparecer a automática,  sempre posso desabilitar a transmissão no site Meteoware e assim já não  aparecem 2.
> @RSS o software que  está a utilizar é pago?



Não, mas também não o recomendo...
Na próxima semana vou começar a fazer testes com outro que permite muito mais funcionalidades !


----------



## RSS (7 Jan 2018 às 00:10)

remember disse:


> Então, mas ao pedir o "claim" não se fica com o mesmo id?
> Porque se têm que desabilitar no weathermap da netatmo? fiquei com a ideia que isso só se fazia configurando com o software externo, para não aparecer duas estações próximas com os mesmos dados...



Sim fica-se...
Por isso é que digo e repito, até conseguirem o claim, nenhuma solução é 100% funcional


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 00:16)

RSS disse:


> Sim fica-se...
> Por isso é que digo e repito, até conseguirem o claim, nenhuma solução é 100% funcional


Eu pedi o claim por e-mail em início de dezembro .ainda nada responderam .Demoram imenso tempo a responder
Resta aguardar ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2018 às 00:19)

joselamego disse:


> Eu pedi o claim por e-mail em início de dezembro .ainda nada responderam .Demoram imenso tempo a responder
> Resta aguardar !



Mesma situação por aqui... desde o inicio de Dezembro, não há muito mais senão esperar... @ct1gnd andas a mexer na estação? deixou de debitar dados...


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 00:20)

remember disse:


> Mesma situação por aqui... desde o inicio de Dezembro, não há muito mais senão esperar... @ct1gnd andas a mexer na estação? deixou de debitar dados...


A minha está a debitar ? 
Estou com 5,3°C neste momento , segundo minha APP Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2018 às 00:23)

joselamego disse:


> A minha está a debitar ?
> Estou com 5,3°C neste momento , segundo minha APP Netatmo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Sim está...agora aparentemente os gráficos desapareceram lol
a minha não, porque ainda não me aventurei a instalar outro software


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 00:24)

remember disse:


> Sim está...agora aparentemente os gráficos desapareceram lol


Que gráficos?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2018 às 00:25)

joselamego disse:


> Que gráficos?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Os das estações no WU


----------



## ct1gnd (7 Jan 2018 às 00:28)

remember disse:


> Mesma situação por aqui... desde o inicio de Dezembro, não há muito mais senão esperar... @ct1gnd andas a mexer na estação? deixou de debitar dados...


Não, está tudo bem por aqui


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2018 às 00:33)

ct1gnd disse:


> Não, está tudo bem por aqui


 já a encontrei, mas gráficos está igual como a do @joselamego "nicles"


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 00:33)

Eu vejo a minha estação no WU

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2018 às 00:34)

Ela está la, mas sem gráficos...


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 00:34)

remember disse:


> Ela está la, mas sem gráficos...


Devia dar os gráficos , acho estranho 
Não sei o motivo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (7 Jan 2018 às 00:38)

Mudou o dia e ainda não há dados transmitidos. Depois já  aparecem.


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Jan 2018 às 00:40)

joselamego disse:


> Já fiz isso, pedi o claim e aguardo resposta da WU
> Desliguei tal como sugeriste a estação no weathermap
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


o que é o claim?


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 00:45)

RedeMeteo disse:


> o que é o claim?


É alojar a minha estação no site da WU, ou seja reclamar para que eles coloquem no site deles , a funcionar a 100% e assim não aparecem duas ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Jan 2018 às 00:47)

joselamego disse:


> Já fiz isso, pedi o claim e aguardo resposta da WU
> Desliguei tal como sugeriste a estação no weathermap
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


o que é o claim?


joselamego disse:


> É alojar a minha estação no site da WU, ou seja reclamar para que eles coloquem no site deles , a funcionar a 100% e assim não aparecem duas ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


obrigado pela explicação


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 00:49)

RedeMeteo disse:


> o que é o claim?
> 
> obrigado pela explicação


De nada , agora aguardo a resposta do WU

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (7 Jan 2018 às 22:40)

joselamego disse:


> Eu pedi o claim por e-mail em início de dezembro .ainda nada responderam .Demoram imenso tempo a responder
> Resta aguardar !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Foi como eu, também pedi em Dezembro.
@RSS quanto tempo demoraram a responder-lhe?


----------



## RSS (8 Jan 2018 às 08:02)

ct1gnd disse:


> Foi como eu, também pedi em Dezembro.
> @RSS quanto tempo demoraram a responder-lhe?



1 dia


----------



## ct1gnd (8 Jan 2018 às 10:01)

RSS disse:


> 1 dia


Felizardo. Cada vez me convenço mais que o software que liga os sites têm importancia relevante.


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 10:57)

RSS disse:


> 1 dia


1 dia? Xiiii, eu enviei e-mail em início de dezembro e nada me responderam ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Ponte (8 Jan 2018 às 11:08)

Bom dia mais um dono de uma netatmo, neste momento em sitio provisorio (casa alugada, enquanto a moradia não fica construida), provisoriamente o sensor exterior esta no parapeito da janela (não tenho outra possibilidade)... quanto a pressão estou a usar uma estação vizinha no wundermaps mas ela esta em testes... no entanto estou com valores proximo dela (usei o valor automatico de altitude e depois retirei 4 metros para me aproximar dessa estação, no entanto como estou num 6 andar na realidade estou a mais 30 metros de altitude do registado), espero ate ao fim do ano ter os restantes modelos no local definitivo. Abraço a todos!


----------



## ct1gnd (8 Jan 2018 às 11:20)

Ricardo Ponte disse:


> Bom dia mais um dono de uma netatmo, neste momento em sitio provisorio (casa alugada, enquanto a moradia não fica construida), provisoriamente o sensor exterior esta no parapeito da janela (não tenho outra possibilidade)... quanto a pressão estou a usar uma estação vizinha no wundermaps mas ela esta em testes... no entanto estou com valores proximo dela (usei o valor automatico de altitude e depois retirei 4 metros para me aproximar dessa estação, no entanto como estou num 6 andar na realidade estou a mais 30 metros de altitude do registado), espero ate ao fim do ano ter os restantes modelos no local definitivo. Abraço a todos!


Bom dia. Parabens pela aquisição. Faço votos que lhe dê muitas alegrias, desde que esteja bem montadinha, seguindo as informações dos mais experientes, estou certo que lhe dará.


----------



## Kraliv (8 Jan 2018 às 12:15)

RSS disse:


> @ct1gnd eu já tinha referido anteriormente que o Meteoware não é solução...





Kraliv disse:


> Qual é mesmo o software que tu estás a usar com a Netatmo?
> 
> Afinal parece que apenas tu e o @lserpa continuam a ter o envio de dados a 100% para o WU. Era bom saber o pq!!




@RSS !??


obrigado


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2018 às 14:00)

Boas, o problema com o WU continua...


----------



## ct1gnd (8 Jan 2018 às 15:03)

remember disse:


> Boas, o problema com o WU continua...


Sim. Esperemos é que não seja definitivo.
Para já no meteoware ainda vai funcionando, mas a meio gás.


----------



## ct1gnd (8 Jan 2018 às 17:34)

Mas tenho reparado, que não são só as Netatmo, que por vezes deixam de reportar. Uma estação a 10 km de mim, uma Davis, no aerodromo se Seia, por vezes tambem está off.
Problemas do Wu?


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2018 às 19:25)

ct1gnd disse:


> Mas tenho reparado, que não são só as Netatmo, que por vezes deixam de reportar. Uma estação a 10 km de mim, uma Davis, no aerodromo se Seia, por vezes tambem está off.
> Problemas do Wu?



Isso é algo esporádico, ou falta de comunicação ou algo parecido, agora isto da Netatmo é algo geral, isto porque todas as que utilizam o software da marca estão off...

Acho que mais vale ir à raiz e perguntar à Netatmo, como quem não quer a coisa se sabem o que se passa


----------



## ct1gnd (9 Jan 2018 às 00:11)

Acho que mais vale ir à raiz e perguntar à Netatmo, como quem não quer a coisa se sabem o que se passa [/QUOTE]
Acho uma óptima ideia. Alguem que possa tomar a iniciativa e ajudar neste assunto que é problema comum.


----------



## ct1gnd (9 Jan 2018 às 00:17)

RSS disse:


> 1 dia


Por acaso é membro WU?


----------



## RSS (9 Jan 2018 às 12:37)

remember disse:


> Isso é algo esporádico, ou falta de comunicação ou algo parecido, agora isto da Netatmo é algo geral, isto porque todas as que utilizam o software da marca estão off...
> 
> Acho que mais vale ir à raiz e perguntar à Netatmo, como quem não quer a coisa se sabem o que se passa



Ou a NETATMO deixou de enviar automaticamente os dados das suas estações, ou a WU deixou de os publicar...

Para quem não sabe, ambas as empresas fizeram uma parceria e a NETATMO começou a enviar para a WU a informação que recebia através das suas estações que partilhavam dados no Weathermap...

Esta opção foi alvo de muitas críticas por parte dos utilizadores da WU, porque a maioria das NETATMO serviam apenas para poluir a rede da WU...

Não vejo qualquer problema que a WU deixe de publicar automaticamente os dados de todas as estações NETATMO, até vejo vantagens !
Assim fica ao critério dos utilizadores NETATMO a opção de poderem escolher se pretendem ou não partilhar os dados das suas estações, assim como poderem escolher qual o tipo de software que pretendem usar para realizar o envio das leituras para o WU


----------



## RSS (9 Jan 2018 às 12:48)

@joselamego já podes voltar a publicar os dados da tua Netatmo para a estação aparecer em https://weathermap.netatmo.com


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jan 2018 às 13:02)

@RSS 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/netatmo.8147/pagina-59#post-648154

obrigado


----------



## RSS (9 Jan 2018 às 13:24)

Kraliv disse:


> @RSS
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/netatmo.8147/pagina-59#post-648154
> 
> obrigado



Viva !

Já usei o WeeWx
Actualmente estou a usar o Weather Station V3


----------



## remember (9 Jan 2018 às 13:42)

Boas, e que softwares livres existem para a Netatmo? Eu tomei iniciativa e
questionei a Netatmo a ver se este mistério é desvendado... Segundo vi pelo site do WU, a parceria entre eles e a Netatmo é recente, agora podiam emitir algum comunicado para se saber o que se passa...

Estou totalmente de acordo @RSS com tudo o que diz, mas o que é anunciado pelas duas empresas é que todo o processo de comunicação é automático e deixou de o ser, sem razão aparente, pelo menos enquanto não informarem os seus utilizadores...


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 13:54)

RSS disse:


> @joselamego já podes voltar a publicar os dados da tua Netatmo para a estação aparecer em https://weathermap.netatmo.com


Olá RSS, 
Já posso, porque?
Obrigado pela informação !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (9 Jan 2018 às 14:08)

remember disse:


> Estou totalmente de acordo @RSS com tudo o que diz, mas o que é anunciado pelas duas empresas é que todo o processo de comunicação é automático e deixou de o ser, sem razão aparente, pelo menos enquanto não informarem os seus utilizadores...



Era tudo colorido se quando pedisses á WU eles te fizessem o claim da tua estação Netatmo...
Não o fazendo, na minha opinião é preferível ficar como está e cada um faz o envio dos dados da sua Netatmo para a WU da maneira que achar melhor...
Pelo menos assim conseguem enviar leituras a cada 5 minutos !


----------



## RSS (9 Jan 2018 às 14:10)

joselamego disse:


> Olá RSS,
> Já posso, porque?
> Obrigado pela informação !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Pensa lá um bocadinho @joselamego !
Se as estações Netatmo já não aparecem sozinhas no WU, já não vais ter o problema de aparecerem duas !


----------



## RSS (9 Jan 2018 às 14:13)

remember disse:


> Boas, e que softwares livres existem para a Netatmo? Eu tomei iniciativa e
> questionei a Netatmo a ver se este mistério é desvendado... Segundo vi pelo site do WU, a parceria entre eles e a Netatmo é recente, agora podiam emitir algum comunicado para se saber o que se passa...



No início, em uma das conversas que tive com o suporte técnico da Netatmo, os próprios me disseram que nem eles conseguiam contactar com a WU....
Penso que está tudo dito em relação à parceria


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 14:16)

RSS disse:


> Pensa lá um bocadinho @joselamego !
> Se as estações Netatmo já não aparecem sozinhas no WU, já não vais ter o problema de aparecerem duas !


Obrigado RSS!
 irei agora mesmo partilhar de novo a minha estação no weathermap 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jan 2018 às 14:28)

RSS disse:


> Viva !
> 
> Já usei o WeeWx
> Actualmente estou a usar o Weather Station V3



Ok..certo!

E não queres abrir um pouco mais os teus conhecimentos para os membros saberem como "sacar/apanhar" os dados da Netatmo ?
É que, para usar o WeeWx , estarás certamente a usar um qualquer Script/Driver para conseguir "trabalhar" os dados Netatmo! Correcto?

Ps: já agora, está a usar os softwares com Raspberry Pi?


----------



## aoc36 (9 Jan 2018 às 15:01)

Se pareceria terminou, Albufeira fica sem estações metrológicas a debitar dados para o WD.


----------



## ct1gnd (9 Jan 2018 às 15:02)

ct1gnd disse:


> Por acaso é membro WU?



Olá @RSS por favor informe lá a comunidade.
Ser membro WU tem-se outras regalias. Verdade?


----------



## RSS (9 Jan 2018 às 15:26)

Cool !!!

A Netatmo agora tem um Bot


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 15:38)

RSS disse:


> Cool !!!
> 
> A Netatmo agora tem um Bot


Tem sim, 
Também vi ontem essa nova funcionalidade 
Interessante e porreira! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 15:40)

RSS, já vês a minha estação a dar dados no weathermap ?
Já coloquei de novo a partilha ...
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (9 Jan 2018 às 15:42)

Kraliv disse:


> Ok..certo!
> 
> E não queres abrir um pouco mais os teus conhecimentos para os membros saberem como "sacar/apanhar" os dados da Netatmo ?
> É que, para usar o WeeWx , estarás certamente a usar um qualquer Script/Driver para conseguir "trabalhar" os dados Netatmo! Correcto?
> ...



Tenho vários Pi's, mas para este projecto Netatmo / WU estou a usar um VPS a correr Ubuntu Server 17.10

Como a informação da Netatmo não consegue ser lida directamente da estação,
não ia ganhar rigorosamente nada em ter o software a correr localmente em casa num Raspberry PI ou algo do género...

Em casa apenas tenho a estação, todo o resto do processamento pull  push corre num servidor VPS que está hospedado num hosting algures na Europa...

O software que tenho a correr no Ubuntu vai ler os dados da minha estação à Cloud da Netatmo (faz um pull), processa a informação e envia para o meu account da WU (faz um push).


----------



## RSS (9 Jan 2018 às 15:53)

joselamego disse:


> RSS, já vês a minha estação a dar dados no weathermap ?
> Já coloquei de novo a partilha ...
> Obrigado !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



@joselamego confirmo que a tua estação "Monchique" já aparece no mapa da Netatmo


----------



## RSS (9 Jan 2018 às 15:57)

joselamego disse:


> Tem sim,
> Também vi ontem essa nova funcionalidade
> Interessante e porreira!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Ontem recebi a notificação, mas não conseguia que o BOT fizesse conexão com o Messenger
Hoje de manhã, já me respondia, mas não dizia nada de jeito !
Agora já me consegue dizer qualquer coisa :-)


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 15:58)

RSS disse:


> Ontem recebi a notificação, mas não conseguia que o BOT fizesse conexão com o Messenger
> Hoje de manhã, já me respondia, mas não dizia nada de jeito !
> Agora já me consegue dizer qualquer coisa :-)


E serve para dar apoio da nossa estação ? Qual a finalidade ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jan 2018 às 16:04)

@RSS , 

Parece que até ao Firmware 101 (2015) era possível usar um Driver especial  com o Weewx e ter os dados diretamente da estação Netatmo!
https://github.com/matthewwall/weewx-netatmo

Pena que agora se esteja dependente dos servidores da marca 

Ter os dados diretamente da estação, permite sempre muito mais possibilidades de uso, criação de páginas web, etc..


----------



## RSS (9 Jan 2018 às 16:07)

joselamego disse:


> E serve para dar apoio da nossa estação ? Qual a finalidade ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Serve para lhe perguntares pela temperatura, vento e chuva que ele responde-te 

Tenho que perceber se através do BOT consigo ter informação em tempo real, ou seja se o BOT vai fazer uma leitura à minha estação e responde com dados em tempo real, ou se usa os dados que foram enviados automaticamente...

Era bom que cada vez que se fizesse uma pergunta ao BOT ele respondesse com informação obtida em tempo real, mas acho que estou a pedir muito !!!


----------



## RSS (9 Jan 2018 às 16:16)

Kraliv disse:


> @RSS ,
> 
> Parece que até ao Firmware 101 (2015) era possível usar um Driver especial  com o Weewx e ter os dados diretamente da estação Netatmo!
> https://github.com/matthewwall/weewx-netatmo
> ...



Isso já são aguas passadas...

Obter os dados directamente da estação a maior vantagem que tinhas era ficar com menos delay em obter as leituras...
Conseguias ter acesso as leituras a cada 5 minutos... Actualmente só consegues de 10 em 10 minutos, apesar de nesse intervalo serem enviadas duas leituras.
Criação de páginas Web, isso é relativo, desde que tenhas a massa, fazes os bolos sem importar de onde a massa vem


----------



## RSS (9 Jan 2018 às 16:23)

Kraliv disse:


> @RSS ,
> 
> Parece que até ao Firmware 101 (2015) era possível usar um Driver especial  com o Weewx e ter os dados diretamente da estação Netatmo!
> https://github.com/matthewwall/weewx-netatmo
> ...



Tenho é pena de não ter muito tempo livre para dedicar à Netatmo, porque interessante mesmo era usar um SDR para receber as comunicações que o módulo externo, o anemômetro e o pluviômetro fazem com o módulo principal e assim ter leituras reais a cada 5 minutos !


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jan 2018 às 16:31)

RSS disse:


> Isso já são aguas passadas...
> 
> ...
> ...a maior vantagem que tinhas era ficar com menos delay em obter as leituras...
> ...



Eu acho que a maior era mesmo não depender do servidor deles!
Se receberes os dados diretamente da estação, como acontece maioritariamente em qualquer uma das outras várias estações meteo, tens muita melhor controle sobre aquilo que podes ou não fazer com esses mesmos dados!
Se o servidor Netatmo falhar.. não tens nada! Não depende de ti, não controlas!


----------



## RSS (9 Jan 2018 às 17:03)

Kraliv disse:


> Se o servidor Netatmo falhar.. não tens nada! Não depende de ti, não controlas!



Se a Netatmo por algum motivo decidir fechar a porta, ficamos com uns pisa-papeis porreiros 
Eu fico logo com 7 monos !


----------



## remember (9 Jan 2018 às 23:40)

Boas, estive ai a pesquisar e parece que o problema do WU foi sério mesmo, ao que parece afectou a API do WU. Do que consegui perceber tem a haver com essa vulnerabilidade que surgiu relacionada com os processadores da Intel.
Verifiquei também que estão a implementar algumas mudanças visuais nos mapas.


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2018 às 00:41)

A minha estação desapareceu do weatherunderground ..


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (10 Jan 2018 às 09:30)

Bom dia !

Para quem quiser ir acompanhando o ponto de situação do (mau) estado de funcionamento dos servidores da WU, pode fazê-lo através deste link:

http://stats.pingdom.com/zw9vxjhrr9ze/1850219


----------



## ct1gnd (10 Jan 2018 às 12:31)

Tambem nos podemos registar no PWS? Haverá vantagens?


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2018 às 18:10)

ct1gnd disse:


> Tambem nos podemos registar no PWS? Haverá vantagens?


Penso que podemos registar no PWS, mas desconheço as vantagens 
O site da WU andar funcionar mal !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2018 às 18:13)

RSS disse:


> Cool !!!
> 
> A Netatmo agora tem um Bot


Olá RSS,
Como consegues ver os dados dos sensores no Boot da Netatmo no Facebook ?
Eu não consigo ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (10 Jan 2018 às 22:11)

joselamego disse:


> Olá RSS,
> Como consegues ver os dados dos sensores no Boot da Netatmo no Facebook ?
> Eu não consigo !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


http://stats.pingdom.com/zw9vxjhrr9ze/1850219

Não é no Facebook, é no Messenger


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2018 às 22:47)

RSS disse:


> http://stats.pingdom.com/zw9vxjhrr9ze/1850219
> 
> Não é no Facebook, é no Messenger


Mas eu vou messenger e não me dá os valores da temp exterior, interior, humidade, chuva ....como fizestes?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (10 Jan 2018 às 22:57)

joselamego disse:


> Mas eu vou messenger e não me dá os valores da temp exterior, interior, humidade, chuva ....como fizestes?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Escreve *temperature*


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2018 às 23:15)

RSS disse:


> Escreve *temperature*


Obrigado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (11 Jan 2018 às 10:29)

Weather Underground - Falhas nos servidores (quase resolvidas !!!)

Bons dias !

Hoje ao consultar as leituras da minha estação no WU, reparei que praticamente já não existem falhas e consigo ter leituras constantes a cada 6 minutos:

*8:00 AM* 10.6 °C 7.3 °C 80 % NNE  1 kph 4 kph 1029.3 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
*8:06 AM* 10.7 °C 7.4 °C 80 % NNE  1 kph 3.1 kph 1029.3 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
*8:12 AM* 10.7 °C 7.4 °C 80 % NNE  1 kph 3.1 kph 1029.3 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
*8:18 AM* 10.6 °C 7.3 °C 80 % NE  1 kph 4 kph 1029.7 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
*8:24 AM* 10.6 °C 7.3 °C 80 % NE  1 kph 4 kph 1029.7 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
*8:30 AM* 10.5 °C 7.3 °C 79 % OSO  3.1 kph 6.9 kph 1029.7 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
*8:36 AM* 10.5 °C 7.2 °C 80 % OSO  6.9 kph 15 kph 1029.7 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
*8:42 AM* 10.5 °C 7.2 °C 80 % OSO  6.9 kph 15 kph 1029.7 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
*8:48 AM* 10.6 °C 7.3 °C 80 % NNO  10 kph 18 kph 1029.7 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
*8:54 AM* 10.6 °C 7.3 °C 80 % NNO  10 kph 18 kph 1029.7 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
*9:00 AM* 10.9 °C 7.5 °C 80 % ONO  10.9 kph 17.1 kph 1029.7 hPa 0 mm 0 mm


----------



## RSS (11 Jan 2018 às 10:45)

Alguém chegou a questionar o suporte técnico oficial da NETATMO sobre porque motivo as estações dessa marca deixaram de aparecer automaticamente no mapa da WU ?


----------



## joselamego (11 Jan 2018 às 10:53)

RSS disse:


> Alguém chegou a questionar o suporte técnico oficial da NETATMO sobre porque motivo as estações dessa marca deixaram de aparecer automaticamente no mapa da WU ?


Eu não questionei ...
A WU ainda não me respondeu ao e-mail enviado em dezembro sobre o suposto Claim da estação .
Nem sei se envio outro e-mail ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2018 às 13:09)

Boas, questionei eu, mas até agora nada... Quanto ao claim, continuo à espera, desde o início de dezembro que também enviei, de qualquer maneira, não me parece que isso venha a acontecer, pelo menos por enquanto, devido ao problema do Wu.


----------



## RSS (11 Jan 2018 às 17:33)

#Weather Underground
#Ponto de Situação Oficial 

Rui,

I had asked around and it sounds like there was a temporary disruption related to patches for the meltdown vulnerability, I am told all the servers that take in Weather data should be running properly again, hopefully that is correct 

Vamos ver se as NETATMO voltam a aparecer automaticamente...


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2018 às 23:09)

Mais Info:

Our team knows.  They have been spending days and nights working on things, but it turns into a whack-a-mole game.  The changes made to servers to prevent the Meltdown vulnerability decreased their efficiency so they don't scale the same.  We are trying to balance the load with the right number of servers.  This includes ingesting the data, storing the sata, and replicating the data across the servers.  We know its broken and have not stopped working on it.   I'm sorry for the trouble this has been causing.


----------



## RSS (11 Jan 2018 às 23:47)

remember disse:


> Mais Info:
> 
> Our team knows.  They have been spending days and nights working on things, but it turns into a whack-a-mole game.  The changes made to servers to prevent the Meltdown vulnerability decreased their efficiency so they don't scale the same.  We are trying to balance the load with the right number of servers.  This includes ingesting the data, storing the sata, and replicating the data across the servers.  We know its broken and have not stopped working on it.   I'm sorry for the trouble this has been causing.




Lá vão ter que comprar mais processadores :-))))


----------



## joselamego (12 Jan 2018 às 00:27)

RSS disse:


> Lá vão ter que comprar mais processadores :-))))


Começam a ser tantas as estações que a WU terá que aumentar o número de servers para estabilizar  e não voltar a ficar em baixo! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (12 Jan 2018 às 09:19)

Bom dia !

Parece que o WU está a recompor-se...
Hoje o site já está mais rápido, e com novo visual em algumas áreas

Continuam é a faltar imensas estações !


----------



## ct1gnd (12 Jan 2018 às 09:50)

RSS disse:


> Bom dia !
> 
> Parece que o WU está a recompor-se...
> Hoje o site já está mais rápido, e com novo visual em algumas áreas
> ...


Bom dia.
Boa. Vamos lá então ver as novidades.


----------



## vascopat (12 Jan 2018 às 22:48)

RSS disse:


> Weather Underground - Falhas nos servidores (quase resolvidas !!!)
> 
> Bons dias !
> 
> ...



Já agora. O anemómetro já funciona bem e esta fiável ? Continua a dar leituras de 1 kph quando não há vento ? Apenas curiosidade. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (13 Jan 2018 às 06:24)

vascopat disse:


> Já agora. O anemómetro já funciona bem e esta fiável ? Continua a dar leituras de 1 kph quando não há vento ? Apenas curiosidade.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Viva !

A Netatmo diz que o vento mínimo é 1 Km/h mesmo dentro de um armário com a porta fechada !

O meu como ainda não está no topo do prédio, não consigo comparar bem com os restantes 2 que cá existem próximo e são ambos Davis

Talvez o @ct1gnd o possa ajudar melhor...


----------



## ct1gnd (13 Jan 2018 às 11:35)

RSS disse:


> Viva !
> 
> A Netatmo diz que o vento mínimo é 1 Km/h mesmo dentro de um armário com a porta fechada !
> 
> ...


Sim, é verdade. O minimo que consegui foi 1 km. Poderá ser de o anemometro estar a 7-8 m. de altura? Tenho feito comparações com uma Davis a 10 km. As temperaturas são aproximadas, excepto com sol que tenho menos até 2°. Pressão e chuva estão muito semelhantes. Já o vento é mais complicado. A Davis está numa planicie e eu estou na montanha. Mas os valores neste momento são estes. Minha 6.7° - 1019 pressao - 19,2 chuva - 9 km/h - rajada 51 km.
Já a Davis tem 7.3° - 1019 - 12  chuva - 3.2 km/h - rajada 19.É realmente no vento que se nota maiores diferenças.


----------



## remember (14 Jan 2018 às 00:43)

Boas, cansado de esperar pela resolução do WU, decidi experimentar o meteoware, mas aquilo aparece-me como -- e não actualiza os dados da estação LOL

Já apresenta dados no WU agora é esperar a ver como se porta!


----------



## ct1gnd (14 Jan 2018 às 10:25)

remember disse:


> Boas, cansado de esperar pela resolução do WU, decidi experimentar o meteoware, mas aquilo aparece-me como -- e não actualiza os dados da estação LOL
> 
> Já apresenta dados no WU agora é esperar a ver como se porta!


Já a vi. Está com outro nome? Á minha foi-lhe atribuido outro nome. Os dados våo aparecer com intervalos irregulares, como acontecia antes. Pelo menos a mim foi assim.


----------



## remember (14 Jan 2018 às 11:01)

ct1gnd disse:


> Já a vi. Está com outro nome? Á minha foi-lhe atribuido outro nome. Os dados våo aparecer com intervalos irregulares, como acontecia antes. Pelo menos a mim foi assim.



Sim está com outro nome, quando fiz o registro inicial pedia para registrar uma nova estação, e ficou como inactiva, agora para o meteoware pediu para associar uma id e pass e assim o fiz...

Por estranho que pareça as comunicações de dados são muito menos espaçadas... O que me têm admirado, nem o software da Netatmo comunicava assim

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAFRA12


----------



## ct1gnd (14 Jan 2018 às 21:27)

remember disse:


> Sim está com outro nome, quando fiz o registro inicial pedia para registrar uma nova estação, e ficou como inactiva, agora para o meteoware pediu para associar uma id e pass e assim o fiz...
> 
> Por estranho que pareça as comunicações de dados são muito menos espaçadas... O que me têm admirado, nem o software da Netatmo comunicava assim
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAFRA12


Sim é verdade, mas também se pode dar o caso, de ser das alterações que o WU está a fazer.
Curioso, curioso é que, registei a estação no PWS, só mesmo para experiencia.
Reparei o seguinte: Os dados na Meteoware são quase sempre de 10 em 10 minutos, mas tanto no PWS como no WU, os dados aparecem de 5-20 ou 30 minutos, mas nunca são os mesmos nos 2 sites.
O PWS e WU não transmitem os dados todos que recebem?


----------



## RSS (14 Jan 2018 às 22:54)

ct1gnd disse:


> Sim é verdade, mas também se pode dar o caso, de ser das alterações que o WU está a fazer.
> Curioso, curioso é que, registei a estação no PWS, só mesmo para experiencia.
> Reparei o seguinte: Os dados na Meteoware são quase sempre de 10 em 10 minutos, mas tanto no PWS como no WU, os dados aparecem de 5-20 ou 30 minutos, mas nunca são os mesmos nos 2 sites.
> O PWS e WU não transmitem os dados todos que recebem?



Viva @ct1gnd !

Enviar dados com uma cadência constante para o WU já era complicado, agora parece que os servidores deles ainda ficaram mais selectivos...

Apesar de eu conseguir colocar nos servidores da WU em média 10 entradas por hora (de 6 em 6 minutos), por vezes também me acontece que algumas leituras não conseguem ser registadas.

Não perco muitas, mas perco algumas:

Timestamp : *2018-01-14 09:54:17 (13 hours ago)* 
System : Weather Pusher
Service : Weather Underground 
Station : Faro - Bom Joao
Error
Full message : INVALIDPASSWORDID|Password or key and/or id are incorrect


Timestamp : *2018-01-13 11:48:47 (1 day ago) *
System : Weather Pusher
Service : Weather Underground 
Station : Faro - Bom Joao
Error
Full message : cURL error 28: Operation timed out after 45001 milliseconds with 0 bytes received

Lembro-me dos testes que fiz inicialmente com o Meteoware, e muitas das minhas leituras perdiam-se quando usava esse sistema para escrever na WU. Acho que se pagarmos a subscrição mensal as coisas correm melhor...


----------



## ct1gnd (14 Jan 2018 às 23:10)

Pois. Eu também penso que se formos membros é capaz de ajudar. Eu até pensei que o Rui era membro, pois dava gosto ver as suas leituras.


----------



## RSS (14 Jan 2018 às 23:36)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois. Eu também penso que se formos membros é capaz de ajudar. Eu até pensei que o Rui era membro, pois dava gosto ver as suas leituras.



@ct1gnd eu não me posso queixar muito da WU, apesar de todos os problemas que eles tiveram nos últimos dias (e que alguns ainda continuam) por incrivel que pareça a minha estação Netatmo esteve praticamente sempre visível nos servidores deles e perdi um número muito reduzido de leituras 

Continuo a conseguir uma boa cadência nas leituras:

9:00 PM 11.2 °C 6.1 °C 71 % NNE  1 kph 1.9 kph 1022.6 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
9:06 PM 11.2 °C 6.1 °C 71 % NNE  1 kph 1.9 kph 1022.6 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
9:12 PM 11.1 °C 6 °C 71 % NNE  1 kph 3.1 kph 1022.6 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
9:18 PM 11.1 °C 6 °C 71 % NNE  1 kph 3.1 kph 1022.6 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
9:24 PM 11 °C 6.1 °C 72 % NNE  1 kph 3.1 kph 1022.6 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
9:30 PM 10.9 °C 6 °C 72 % NNE  1 kph 4 kph 1022.9 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
9:36 PM 10.9 °C 6 °C 72 % NNE  1 kph 4 kph 1022.9 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
9:42 PM 10.8 °C 5.9 °C 72 % NNE  1 kph 3.1 kph 1022.9 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
9:48 PM 10.8 °C 5.9 °C 72 % NNE  1 kph 3.1 kph 1022.9 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
9:54 PM 10.7 °C 6 °C 73 % NNE  1 kph 1.9 kph 1023.2 hPa 0 mm 0 mm
10:00 PM 10.6 °C 5.9 °C 73 % NNE  1 kph 4 kph 1023.2 hPa 0 mm 0 mm

O meu problema não é conseguir escrever na WU, mas sim ler dados em tempo real através da API na Netatmo !!!
Eles (Netatmo) são manhosos... 
A informação que se obtém toda bonita a cada 5 minutos em https://my.netatmo.com/app/station não é disponibilizada na API deles em tempo real
Esse agora é que é o meu verdadeiro desafio, conseguir obter leituras da minha Netatmo com o menor delay possivel !
Só depois disso é que me vou dedicar à Golden Star da WU


----------



## RSS (15 Jan 2018 às 00:11)

remember disse:


> Sim está com outro nome, quando fiz o registro inicial pedia para registrar uma nova estação, e ficou como inactiva, agora para o meteoware pediu para associar uma id e pass e assim o fiz...
> 
> Por estranho que pareça as comunicações de dados são muito menos espaçadas... O que me têm admirado, nem o software da Netatmo comunicava assim
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAFRA12




@remember era esse problema que também me acontecia com o Meteoware !

Ele escrevia no WU em modo random...
Tanto colocava entradas de 10 em 10 minutos (mínimo tempo), como de 20 em 20 ou de 30 em 30 !
Tinha vezes que chegava a estar quase uma hora sem lá escrever nada !!!

É o que também acontece com a tua estação :

8:32 PM 9.1 °C 5.6 °C 83 % --  -- kph -- kph 1020.2 hPa -- mm -- mm
8:51 PM 9 °C 5.3 °C 82 % --  -- kph -- kph 1020.5 hPa -- mm -- mm
9:12 PM 9 °C 5.5 °C 83 % --  -- kph -- kph 1021.2 hPa -- mm -- mm
9:42 PM 8.8 °C 5.3 °C 83 % --  -- kph -- kph 1021.2 hPa -- mm -- mm
9:52 PM 8.8 °C 5.3 °C 83 % --  -- kph -- kph 1021.6 hPa -- mm -- mm
10:22 PM 8.5 °C 5 °C 83 % --  -- kph -- kph 1021.9 hPa -- mm -- mm
10:32 PM 8.3 °C 4.8 °C 83 % --  -- kph -- kph 1021.6 hPa -- mm -- mm
11:12 PM 7.3 °C 4.2 °C 85 % --  -- kph -- kph 1022.2 hPa -- mm -- mm
11:32 PM 7.5 °C 4.6 °C 86 % --  -- kph -- kph 1022.6 hPa -- mm -- mm

No entanto, ao consultar a minha conta no Meteoware, verifico que a cada 10 minutos o serviço deles consegue fazer leituras à minha Netatmo 

READ LOG:
a few seconds ago ( January 15, 2018 12:00 AM) | Data successfully transferred from Netatmo
11 minutes ago ( January 14, 2018 11:50 PM) | Data successfully transferred from Netatmo
20 minutes ago ( January 14, 2018 11:40 PM) | Data successfully transferred from Netatmo
January 14, 2018 11:30 PM | Data successfully transferred from Netatmo
January 14, 2018 11:20 PM | Data successfully transferred from Netatmo
January 14, 2018 11:10 PM | Data successfully transferred from Netatmo


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Jan 2018 às 00:11)

API, eu já ouvi falar, mas não sei o que é. Mas é possível ter leituras em tempo real?


----------



## RSS (15 Jan 2018 às 00:27)

ct1gnd disse:


> API, eu já ouvi falar, mas não sei o que é. Mas é possível ter leituras em tempo real?



Uma API é composta por uma série de funções acessíveis somente por programação, e que permitem utilizar características do software menos evidentes ao utilizador tradicional.

São instrução deste tipo que se enviam ao servidor da Netatmo para pedir os registos da nossa estação :

GET /api/getpublicdata?access_token=[YOUR_TOKEN]&lat_ne=[YOUR_LAT_NE]&lon_ne=[YOUR_LON_NE]&lat_sw=[YOUR_LAT_SW]&lon_sw=[YOUR_LON_SW]&filter=[TRUE_FALSE] HTTP/1.1    

Leituras em tempo real é impossível, pois o módulo principal só comunica com o servidor da Netatmo de 10 em 10 minutos e nesse mesmo intervalo envia logo duas leituras em simultâneo, ou seja, teoricamente temos leituras a cada 5 minutos !
O problema é que a API é manhosa, faz cache e não me disponibiliza logo as ultimas leituras que recebeu da estação...


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Jan 2018 às 09:40)

Muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Já imaginava não ser possivel ter dados em tempo real.


----------



## RSS (15 Jan 2018 às 17:23)

ct1gnd disse:


> Muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Já imaginava não ser possivel ter dados em tempo real.



Pois... 
Infelizmente em tempo real é completamente impossível obter dados da Netatmo.
Mesmo que se conseguisse ter acesso local ao módulo principal da estação, o tempo mínimo entre leituras seria sempre de 5 em 5 minutos.


----------



## Werk_AG (16 Jan 2018 às 05:17)

E sem dados em tempo real, como é que se pode, por exemplo avaliar e registar rajadas de vento? Ela envia o valor da máxima rajada de vento, registada entre cada periodo de uploads de dados? E a taxa de precipitação, como é? Por vezes, acontecem (cada vez mais) chuvadas muito fortes que duram apenas uns minutos. Como é que a NETATMO reporta a taxa de precipitação?


----------



## RSS (16 Jan 2018 às 09:40)

Werk_AG disse:


> E sem dados em tempo real, como é que se pode, por exemplo avaliar e registar rajadas de vento? Ela envia o valor da máxima rajada de vento, registada entre cada periodo de uploads de dados? E a taxa de precipitação, como é? Por vezes, acontecem (cada vez mais) chuvadas muito fortes que duram apenas uns minutos. Como é que a NETATMO reporta a taxa de precipitação?



Bom dia @Werk_AG 

Essa é uma boa questão para testar...
Mas penso que apenas memoriza os valores que os módulos externos registam a cada 5 minutos.
Esses módulos depois enviam as leituras via RF para o módulo central, que a cada 10 minutos se liga à cloud da Netatmo e envia as duas leituras acumuladas...
Se assim for, é lógico que se perdem bastantes rajadas de vento e picos de chuva !


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Jan 2018 às 10:11)

Eu li algures, penso que num forum italiano, que as leituras apresentadas, eram a média dos valores medidos no espaço dos 5 minutos. Será assim, ou é o valor no momento da leitura? Bom, mais um desafio para o @RSS.


----------



## RSS (16 Jan 2018 às 12:41)

ct1gnd disse:


> Eu li algures, penso que num forum italiano, que as leituras apresentadas, eram a média dos valores medidos no espaço dos 5 minutos. Será assim, ou é o valor no momento da leitura? Bom, mais um desafio para o @RSS.



Gosto de desafios 

Vou fazer testes


----------



## RSS (16 Jan 2018 às 17:01)

Após algumas horas de insistência, lá conseguir colocar a Netatmo a enviar leituras a cada 15 minutos para a rede Meteoclimatic !!!

Alguém de vocês está inscrito nessa rede ?


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2018 às 17:08)

RSS disse:


> Após algumas horas de insistência, lá conseguir colocar a Netatmo a enviar leituras a cada 15 minutos para a rede Meteoclimatic !!!
> 
> Alguém de vocês está inscrito nessa rede ?


Eu não, basta inscrever ?
É fácil ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (16 Jan 2018 às 18:05)

joselamego disse:


> Eu não, basta inscrever ?
> É fácil ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Boa tarde @joselamego 

O registo é bastante simples...
Trata-se de uma rede exclusivamente ibérica, em que as estações passam por um processo de validação.
Conseguir que as Netatmo enviem os dados para a Meteoclimatic é um bom desafio !
Recomendo a quem goste de desafios


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2018 às 18:32)

RSS disse:


> Boa tarde @joselamego
> 
> O registo é bastante simples...
> Trata-se de uma rede exclusivamente ibérica, em que as estações passam por um processo de validação.
> ...


Obrigado RSS,
Como faço ?
Basta ir ao site do meteoclimatic e fazer registo ?


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Jan 2018 às 20:22)

Para o @RSS dizer que é um desafio, já vi que para mim é uma miragem.
Qual o software que utiliza? WeeWX?
Não é fácil @joselamego


----------



## RSS (16 Jan 2018 às 21:08)

joselamego disse:


> Obrigado RSS,
> Como faço ?
> Basta ir ao site do meteoclimatic e fazer registo ?
> 
> ...



Sim @joselamego 
Tem que começar por aí 
Depois tem que arranjar um dispositivo que corra Linux e instalar por exemplo o WeeWx...
Depois tem que baixar a "planilha", e ensinar o WeeWx a usar essa "planilha"...
Por fim tem que instalar um add-on para ler os dados da "planilha" e enviá-los para o servidor da Meteoclimatic...
Ah... quase que me esquecia, para que o processo funcione automaticamente, é necessário configurar um cronjob que execute o .sh de 15 em 15 minutos !
Parece complicado, mas acaba por ser simples


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Jan 2018 às 21:24)

Está a ver @joselamego simples 
Sem dúvida que o Rui é uma máquina.


----------



## remember (16 Jan 2018 às 21:25)

Boas, finalmente recebi o email do suporte da netatmo:

Dear Alexandre, 



Thank you for contacting Netatmo support. 

We haven't made any changes on our end.

However, recently this kind of situation keeps coming up, so we are currently working with WU on fixing this as fast as possible. 

Thank you for your patience.



Have a great day!


Bianca
Netatmo Customer Service


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2018 às 21:55)

ct1gnd disse:


> Está a ver @joselamego simples
> Sem dúvida que o Rui é uma máquina.


Xiiii, o Rui é mesmo máquina...
Primeiro o meu PC não tem Linux, é ambiente Windows 10 .
Depois o restante processo exige perícia, sabedoria ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Jan 2018 às 22:16)

@remember Como se está a portar a estação no WU através do Meteoware?
A minha por vezes tem leituras de 3 minutos, outras vezes de 30.


----------



## remember (16 Jan 2018 às 22:49)

ct1gnd disse:


> @remember Como se está a portar a estação no WU através do Meteoware?
> A minha por vezes tem leituras de 3 minutos, outras vezes de 30.



Até ver, bem melhor do que com o netatmo software... As mínimas e máximas pelo menos batem mais certo, como não existe tanto espaçamento!
O netatmo não sei porque às vezes demorava mais de uma hora para comunicar! Estou a preferir o meteoware sem dúvida.


----------



## RSS (16 Jan 2018 às 23:06)

joselamego disse:


> Xiiii, o Rui é mesmo máquina...
> Primeiro o meu PC não tem Linux, é ambiente Windows 10 .
> Depois o restante processo exige perícia, sabedoria !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



@joselamego já está na altura de perder o amor a 1/2 dúzia de € e comprar um Raspberry Pi...


----------



## RSS (16 Jan 2018 às 23:13)

ct1gnd disse:


> Para o @RSS dizer que é um desafio, já vi que para mim é uma miragem.
> Qual o software que utiliza? WeeWX?
> Não é fácil @joselamego



Sim @ct1gnd usei o WeeWx para fazer pull aos meus dados da Netatmo e fazer push para a Meteoclimatic
Para já está a correr num dos Raspi 3 que tinha aqui em casa a fazer de pisa papéis...
Amanhã se tiver 10 minutos livres vou tentar exportar a configuração para umas das VPS's que tenho livres
Ainda me falta ajustar o valor da pressão atmosférica, pois o WeeWx está a considerar o valor da pressão relativa da minha estação e o que eu pretendo é que ele envie para a Meteoclimatic o valor da pressão NMM (Nível Médio do Mar)


----------



## RSS (16 Jan 2018 às 23:24)

joselamego disse:


> Xiiii, o Rui é mesmo máquina...
> Primeiro o meu PC não tem Linux, é ambiente Windows 10 .
> Depois o restante processo exige perícia, sabedoria !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



@joselamego PC's convencionais para este tipo de "brincadeiras" é algo que está fora de questão !
Primeiro que tudo, o consumo energético dum PC ligado 24H sobre 24H é algo que se torna insustentável ao fim do mês
Depois, o Windows é um sistema operativo bastante limitado para estes projectos !!!
Nada como ter uma máquina tamanho dum maço de cigarros, alimentado por 5VDC e que trabalhe 365 dias sem dar sinais de fraqueza !
Está na hora de começarem a tratar o Linux por tu


----------



## remember (16 Jan 2018 às 23:30)

RSS disse:


> @joselamego PC's convencionais para este tipo de "brincadeiras" é algo que está fora de questão !
> Primeiro que tudo, o consumo energético dum PC ligado 24H sobre 24H é algo que se torna insustentável ao fim do mês
> Depois, o Windows é um sistema operativo bastante limitado para estes projectos !!!
> Nada como ter uma máquina tamanho dum maço de cigarros, alimentado por 5VDC e que trabalhe 365 dias sem dar sinais de fraqueza !
> Está na hora de começarem a tratar o Linux por tu



Por exemplo para teres como tens a tua estação actualmente no WU a comunicar a cada 6 minutos o que precisas ter?


----------



## RSS (16 Jan 2018 às 23:32)

remember disse:


> Até ver, bem melhor do que com o netatmo software... As mínimas e máximas pelo menos batem mais certo, como não existe tanto espaçamento!
> O netatmo não sei porque às vezes demorava mais de uma hora para comunicar! Estou a preferir o meteoware sem dúvida.



@remember do Meteoware apenas gostei dos gráficos que ele é capaz de disponibilizar...
Considerar o Meteoware como uma ferramenta capaz de pegar nos dados da tua Netatmo e coloca-los de forma eficiente na WU, podes esquecer...


----------



## remember (16 Jan 2018 às 23:34)

RSS disse:


> @remember do Meteoware apenas gostei dos gráficos que ele é capaz de disponibilizar...
> Considerar o Meteoware como uma ferramenta capaz de pegar nos dados da tua Netatmo e coloca-los de forma eficiente na WU, podes esquecer...





remember disse:


> Por exemplo para teres como tens a tua estação actualmente no WU a comunicar a cada 6 minutos o que precisas ter?



Por isso perguntei... Para ver se é viável €


----------



## RSS (16 Jan 2018 às 23:35)

remember disse:


> Por exemplo para teres como tens a tua estação actualmente no WU a comunicar a cada 6 minutos o que precisas ter?



Para começares a "brincar", precisas ter por exemplo um Raspberry Pi 3
Depois evoluis para uma VPS, para evitar teres hardware em casa ligado 24h/dia
Tudo o resto que por ai anda são soluções que para funcionarem minimamente bem tens que pagar a quem as desenvolveu...


----------



## remember (16 Jan 2018 às 23:38)

RSS disse:


> Para começares a "brincar", precisas ter por exemplo um Raspberry Pi 3
> Depois evoluis para uma VPS, para evitar teres hardware em casa ligado 24h/dia
> Tudo o resto que por ai anda são soluções que para funcionarem minimamente bem tens que pagar a quem as desenvolveu...



E como é que o Pi comunica depois com o WU?


----------



## RSS (16 Jan 2018 às 23:45)

remember disse:


> Por isso perguntei... Para ver se é viável €



Para quem larga 200 ou 300€ por uma estação completa Netatmo, deduzo que tenha capacidades financeiras para conseguir pagar 10/15€ por trimestre pelo aluguer dum servidor Linux remoto alojado num data center europeu e lá correr tudo o que é software dedicado à meteorologia (open source).... digo eu !!!


----------



## RSS (16 Jan 2018 às 23:48)

remember disse:


> E como é que o Pi comunica depois com o WU?



Para não entrar em grandes complicações, o processo resume-se ao Pi através de software específico fazer um pull (ler dados) à Netatmo e posteriormente fazer um push (enviar dados) à WU


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Jan 2018 às 23:56)

RSS disse:


> Já começo a ter algumas duvidas que a WU volte a incorporar as estações Netatmo na sua rede...
> Espero que sejam só dúvidas !!!


E


RSS disse:


> @joselamego já está na altura de perder o amor a 1/2 dúzia de € e comprar um Raspberry Pi...


Mas parece que ainda estão trabalhando com o WU para resolver essa situação. Vamos lá a ver. De qualquer modo temos a ponte Meteoware, que para já está a trabalhar. 
O problema não será perder o amor a 1/2 dúzia de €, o maior problema será toda essa programação, não é @joselamego ?


----------



## remember (16 Jan 2018 às 23:57)

Posteriormente, a suposta vps substituiria o Pi, certo?


----------



## RSS (16 Jan 2018 às 23:58)

remember disse:


> E como é que o Pi comunica depois com o WU?



Como já referi anteriormente, o melhor que poderia acontecer era a WU deixar de publicar de forma automática os dados de todas as estações Netatmo que existem por esse mundo fora, partindo do principio que 50% dos proprietários das mesmas não tem as mínimas noções do que quer que seja relativamente às regras básicas da colocação dum sensor de temperatura externo... e deixar ao critério dos proprietários Netatmo que tenham conhecimentos mínimos a opção de partilha dos dados das suas estações.
Depreendo que um utilizador que consiga configurar software para partilhar os seus dados na WU, tenha conhecimentos mínimos sobre como posicionar o sensor externo de forma a evitar que o mesmo seja influenciado por incidência direta do sol...


----------



## RSS (17 Jan 2018 às 00:05)

remember disse:


> Posteriormente, a suposta vps substituiria o Pi, certo?



Certissimo !

Começas com o Pi localmente, pois é mais fácil ir fazendo backups e trocar de cartão SD quando for necessário.
Posteriormente quando já tiveres um setup que funcione em condições e execute as tarefas que pretendes, replicas isso numa VPS !
Assim deixas de ter a necessidade duma maquina por mais pequena que seja estar ligada 24h/dia na tua casa
Apenas precisas de correr o Putty e o WinSCP para remotamente fazeres as configurações e enviares ficheiros para a VPS !
Mais fácil que isto não consigo imaginar


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2018 às 00:10)

ct1gnd disse:


> E
> 
> Mas parece que ainda estão trabalhando com o WU para resolver essa situação. Vamos lá a ver. De qualquer modo temos a ponte Meteoware, que para já está a trabalhar.
> O problema não será perder o amor a 1/2 dúzia de €, o maior problema será toda essa programação, não é @joselamego ?


Verdade, além de todo o processo ser um pouco complexo, os custos...eu tenho a minha estação ligada ao meteoware, para já vou tendo dados razoáveis ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2018 às 00:11)

RSS disse:


> @joselamego PC's convencionais para este tipo de "brincadeiras" é algo que está fora de questão !
> Primeiro que tudo, o consumo energético dum PC ligado 24H sobre 24H é algo que se torna insustentável ao fim do mês
> Depois, o Windows é um sistema operativo bastante limitado para estes projectos !!!
> Nada como ter uma máquina tamanho dum maço de cigarros, alimentado por 5VDC e que trabalhe 365 dias sem dar sinais de fraqueza !
> Está na hora de começarem a tratar o Linux por tu


Olá Rui,
Primeiro teria que comprar uma nova máquina com sistema Linux( não sei o preço ).
Depois comprar um Raspberry e ligar mais tarde a uma VPS..
Tudo isto não sei que valor teria que desembolsar !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (17 Jan 2018 às 00:22)

ct1gnd disse:


> E
> 
> Mas parece que ainda estão trabalhando com o WU para resolver essa situação. Vamos lá a ver. De qualquer modo temos a ponte Meteoware, que para já está a trabalhar.
> O problema não será perder o amor a 1/2 dúzia de €, o maior problema será toda essa programação, não é @joselamego ?



@ct1gnd eu vejo a situação de um angulo diferente !
Por que razão á necessidade de estar dependente de terceiros, quando você pode ter o controlo absoluto ?
Não critico de forma alguma a utilização do Meteoware, mas se é possível ter software open source (com grandes comunidades de suporte) e que está mais que provado que funciona bem para o objectivo que todos pretendemos (verificou-se que a minha estação esteve sempre online no WU mesmo quando só 10% da rede é que funcionava), porquê não seguir por esse caminho ?


----------



## RSS (17 Jan 2018 às 00:26)

joselamego disse:


> Olá Rui,
> Primeiro teria que comprar uma nova máquina com sistema Linux( não sei o preço ).
> Depois comprar um Raspberry e ligar mais tarde a uma VPS..
> Tudo isto não sei que valor teria que desembolsar !
> ...



Apenas precisas de comprar um Raspberry Pi que custa 1/2 dúzia de Euros !
O aluguer duma VPS é apenas visto como uma opção futura, não necessária...


----------



## RSS (17 Jan 2018 às 00:31)

joselamego disse:


> Verdade, além de todo o processo ser um pouco complexo, os custos...eu tenho a minha estação ligada ao meteoware, para já vou tendo dados razoáveis ....
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



@joselamego não me faças rir !!!
Complexo era teres uma altitude inferior configurada para conseguires que a pressão atmosférica da tua Netatmo batesse certo com o IPMA de Portimão


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Jan 2018 às 00:36)

RSS disse:


> @ct1gnd eu vejo a situação de um angulo diferente !
> Por que razão á necessidade de estar dependente de terceiros, quando você pode ter o controlo absoluto ?
> Não critico de forma alguma a utilização do Meteoware, mas se é possível ter software open source (com grandes comunidades de suporte) e que está mais que provado que funciona bem para o objectivo que todos pretendemos (verificou-se que a minha estação esteve sempre online no WU mesmo quando só 10% da rede é que funcionava), porquê não seguir por esse caminho ?


Sim Rui, estou plenamente de acordo. Porem eu não tenho conhecimentos para seguir esse caminho. Gostar, gostava, mas....... falta-me o saber. Assim vou-me agarrando á muleta do Meteoware.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2018 às 00:44)

RSS disse:


> @joselamego não me faças rir !!!
> Complexo era teres uma altitude inferior configurada para conseguires que a pressão atmosférica da tua Netatmo batesse certo com o IPMA de Portimão


E quanto custa uma raspberry pi?
E alugar um servidor na Europa ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (17 Jan 2018 às 01:04)

joselamego disse:


> E quanto custa uma raspberry pi?
> E alugar um servidor na Europa ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Podes verificar neste link:
https://www.kuantokusta.pt/informat...i03Et2p1w-NEwcSApvVAPEnVuH1Y7SFhoCT-gQAvD_BwE

Uma VPS só é viável depois de tratares o Pi por tu !


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2018 às 01:05)

RSS disse:


> Podes verificar neste link:
> https://www.kuantokusta.pt/informat...i03Et2p1w-NEwcSApvVAPEnVuH1Y7SFhoCT-gQAvD_BwE
> 
> Uma VPS só é viável depois de tratares o Pi por tu !


Irei ler , obrigado Rui !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Jan 2018 às 18:35)

Já estão a bombar as estações Netatmo no mapa wu.
E agora tenho 2 no mesmo sitio.


----------



## Werk_AG (17 Jan 2018 às 18:44)

RSS disse:


> Como já referi anteriormente, o melhor que poderia acontecer era a WU deixar de publicar de forma automática os dados de todas as estações Netatmo que existem por esse mundo fora, partindo do principio que 50% dos proprietários das mesmas não tem as mínimas noções do que quer que seja relativamente às regras básicas da colocação dum sensor de temperatura externo...



Não posso estar mais de acordo. E não só por isso...




Werk_AG disse:


> E sem dados em tempo real, como é que se pode, por exemplo avaliar e registar rajadas de vento? Ela envia o valor da máxima rajada de vento, registada entre cada periodo de uploads de dados? E a taxa de precipitação, como é? Por vezes, acontecem (cada vez mais) chuvadas muito fortes que duram apenas uns minutos. Como é que a NETATMO reporta a taxa de precipitação?





RSS disse:


> Bom dia @Werk_AG
> 
> Essa é uma boa questão para testar...
> Mas penso que apenas memoriza os valores que os módulos externos registam a cada 5 minutos.
> Esses módulos depois enviam as leituras via RF para o módulo central, que a cada 10 minutos se liga à cloud da Netatmo e envia as duas leituras acumuladas...Se assim for, é lógico que se perdem bastantes rajadas de vento e picos de chuva !




As perguntas que formulei não são completamente inocentes, mas antes um chamar de atenção, para o tipo de "estação meteorológica" que é a NETATMO. Certamente conveniente para muita gente, pela facilidade de instalação, mas fica-se por aí. É que o seu preço não é assim tão pequeno, que não valha a pena equacionar outras alternativas como por exemplo uma Davis Vantage VUE, que já se aproxima muito mais do que é uma estação meteorológica no verdadeiro sentido do termo.


----------



## RSS (17 Jan 2018 às 21:52)

ct1gnd disse:


> Já estão a bombar as estações Netatmo no mapa wu.
> E agora tenho 2 no mesmo sitio.



E a sua estação Netatmo que aparece automáticamente no WU já reporta bem as leituras, ou voltou com o mesmo problema que já era conhecido anteriormente ?


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2018 às 22:03)

E a minha Rui, já aparece bem ou melhor no WU?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (17 Jan 2018 às 22:12)

Werk_AG disse:


> Não posso estar mais de acordo. E não só por isso...
> 
> As perguntas que formulei não são completamente inocentes, mas antes um chamar de atenção, para o tipo de "estação meteorológica" que é a NETATMO. Certamente conveniente para muita gente, pela facilidade de instalação, mas fica-se por aí. É que o seu preço não é assim tão pequeno, que não valha a pena equacionar outras alternativas como por exemplo uma Davis Vantage VUE, que já se aproxima muito mais do que é uma estação meteorológica no verdadeiro sentido do termo.



Da pouca experiência que tenho sobre o assunto, a mais valia que vejo existir nas estações Netatmo resume-se à facilidade com que se tem acesso aos dados... É necessário apenas instalar uma das muitas apps que existem para iOS ou Android e ponto final.
Para quem tem na ideia fazer seguimentos meteorológicos eficientes, assim como armazenar registos de temperatura/humidade/precipitação/vento fidedignos ao longo de 24 horas, esqueça completamente a Netatmo, não foi concebida para isso !

Agora a parte boa, instala-se em 5 minutos, basta ligar um transformador a uma tomada eléctrica e têm-se acesso à informação através de smartphone em qualquer local, dentro ou fora de casa.
Interage bastante bem com Home Automation (a que muitos chamam de domótica) através da Alexa e do IFTTT, além do módulo principal pode-se ter até mais 3 módulos internos para colocar em diferentes divisões e continuar a interagir com as restantes soluções de domótica que existam...
Desde que bem instalado, o sensor externo apresenta medições com bastante rigor e dá-se ao luxo de poder acompanhar os valores exibidos por estações Davis.

Se eu apelidar a Netatmo de um Gadget Meteorológico, talvez não esteja a dizer um grande disparate


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2018 às 22:19)

A minha opinião é a seguinte e vale o que vale:
Caso os sensores ou módulos das neatmo estejam colocadas(os) de forma apropriada, com todos os módulos a dar 24 h dados metereológicos  para o WU, outro qualquer software ou site, penso que não ficam muito atrás das estações Davis,  até mesmo da Acurite ou outra qualquer profissional ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (17 Jan 2018 às 22:31)

RSS disse:


> Após algumas horas de insistência, lá conseguir colocar a Netatmo a enviar leituras a cada 15 minutos para a rede Meteoclimatic !!!
> 
> Alguém de vocês está inscrito nessa rede ?



Para quem quiser ficar com um registo simples e eficiente de valores diários, recomendo vivamente que se registem e comecem a enviar dados para a rede Meteoclimatic...
Está aprovada


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Jan 2018 às 23:14)

RSS disse:


> E a sua estação Netatmo que aparece automáticamente no WU já reporta bem as leituras, ou voltou com o mesmo problema que já era conhecido anteriormente ?


È precisamente a mesma coisa. Para já não noto diferença alguma.


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Jan 2018 às 23:22)

joselamego disse:


> A minha opinião é a seguinte e vale o que vale:
> Caso os sensores ou módulos das neatmo estejam colocadas(os) de forma apropriada, com todos os módulos a dar 24 h dados metereológicos  para o WU, outro qualquer software ou site, penso que não ficam muito atrás das estações Davis,  até mesmo da Acurite ou outra qualquer profissional !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Pois eu também tenho essa opinião. Infelizmente temos muita gente, por desconhecimento, ou talvez por comodidade não se esforçam em colocar os sensores devidamente e depois têm valores disparatados. A prova de que são bastante fiáveis é o caso do @RSS que compete á decima com 2 Davis vizinhas.
Tenho uma Davis a 10 km, que neste momento marca 1º. Todas a que estão na vizinhança marcam 7 - 8º


----------



## remember (17 Jan 2018 às 23:39)

ct1gnd disse:


> È precisamente a mesma coisa. Para já não noto diferença alguma.



Também não vejo grande melhoria e até ver em termos de medições o meteoware, continua a portar-se muito melhor!
Vou esperar por amanha para confirmar os gráficos e lá voltaram as estações ao mapa da WU, agora está para ai uma confusão de estações repetidas LOL


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2018 às 23:54)

Eu vejo a minha repetida ...
Ou seja o mesmo erro do passado .


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Werk_AG (18 Jan 2018 às 02:40)

RSS disse:


> Para quem tem na ideia fazer seguimentos meteorológicos eficientes, assim como armazenar registos de temperatura/humidade/precipitação/vento fidedignos ao longo de 24 horas, esqueça completamente a Netatmo, não foi concebida para isso !



O que seria importante é na hora de comprar, cada um estivesse consciente do que cada tipo de "estação meteorológica" permite, exactamente como você demonstra estar, isto porque a melhor "estação" é aquela que melhor se adapta à finalidade e objectivos que cada um pretende obter. As NETATMO têm limitações (como qualquer uma) em alguns aspectos, e possibilidades em outros (integração com domótica, como referiu) que outras não têm tão facilmente.

Pelo que a resposta á pergunta: Que estação meteorológica devo comprar? - Deveria ser antes de tudo, uma outra pergunta: Para que finalidade pretende uma "estação meteorológica"?

É que, tenho conhecimento de agricultores que adquiriram NETATMO com intenção de as usarem para fins agricolas, finalidade para a qual o registo e armazenamento dos dados localmente é importantissimo.
Resumindo, hà pessoas a comprar Davis Vantage Pro que possívelmente ficariam melhor servidos com uma NETAMO, e o comprário tambem, infelizmente!


----------



## Werk_AG (18 Jan 2018 às 03:25)

ct1gnd disse:


> Tenho uma Davis a 10 km, que neste momento marca 1º. Todas a que estão na vizinhança marcam 7 - 8º



Está referir-se à que está no aerodromo de Pinhanços? É que até pode estar absolutamente certa, neste momento indica 0ºC. Depende das condições geográficas do local
Curiosamente lá perto, em Seia, perto da rua dos Plátanos, estão duas Netatmo, que distam apenas umas centemas de metros uma da outra, e neste momento uma indica 3ºC a outra 21ºC (mal instalada certamente).

Tenho duas estações meteo instaladas na Serra de Montejunto (uma na zona ocidental e outra na zona oriental), que não distam mais de uns 15Km uma (altitude 124m) da outra (altitude 235m), e é muito frequente ter diferenças de temperatura, especialmente nas mínimas de 6 a 7ºC, sendo que a da zona oriental (altitude 124m) tem sempre as minimas mais baixas.
Os sensores de temperatura usados em ambas são fiáveis (Sensirion SHT31), e obviamente estão instalados em escudos de radiação.


----------



## RSS (18 Jan 2018 às 07:00)

joselamego disse:


> Eu vejo a minha repetida ...
> Ou seja o mesmo erro do passado .
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk




Agora é voltar a pedir o claim e aguardar que a WU responda...


----------



## RSS (18 Jan 2018 às 07:16)

Estive a verificar no mapa global da WU e nem todas as Netatmo "voltaram"...

Na zona de Faro e arredores faltam algumas !

A estação "METAR" do Aeroporto de Faro também foi de férias em Dezembro e ainda não regressou...


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2018 às 08:50)

RSS disse:


> Agora é voltar a pedir o claim e agradar que a WU responda...



Boas, para qual delas devo pedir o claim novamente? Pelo que percebi para a segunda estação sair do WU temos que desactivar a partilha no mapa de estações da Netatmo certo?


----------



## RSS (18 Jan 2018 às 09:20)

remember disse:


> Boas, para qual delas devo pedir o claim novamente? Pelo que percebi para a segunda estação sair do WU temos que desactivar a partilha no mapa de estações da Netatmo certo?



@remember tens que pedir o claim da estação que aparece automáticamente no WU.
Aparecem duas porque crias-te uma manualmente no WU.
Podes evitar que apareçam duas, desactivando a partilha de dados na App da Netatmo.
Mas assim a tua estação vai deixar de aparecer no mapa da Netatmo.


----------



## RSS (18 Jan 2018 às 09:35)

RSS disse:


> Para quem quiser ficar com um registo simples e eficiente de valores diários, recomendo vivamente que se registem e comecem a enviar dados para a rede Meteoclimatic...
> Está aprovada


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Jan 2018 às 11:03)

Werk_AG disse:


> O que seria importante é na hora de comprar, cada um estivesse consciente do que cada tipo de "estação meteorológica" permite, exactamente como você demonstra estar, isto porque a melhor "estação" é aquela que melhor se adapta à finalidade e objectivos que cada um pretende obter. As NETATMO têm limitações (como qualquer uma) em alguns aspectos, e possibilidades em outros (integração com domótica, como referiu) que outras não têm tão facilmente.
> 
> Pelo que a resposta á pergunta: Que estação meteorológica devo comprar? - Deveria ser antes de tudo, uma outra pergunta: Para que finalidade pretende uma "estação meteorológica"?
> 
> ...


Estou plenamente de acordo com tudo o que disse.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2018 às 11:05)

Para mim a escolha da neatmo foi a melhor, devido as condições logísticas, barreiras físicas de morar numa casa alugada , e  estar a viver  temporariamente no Algarve...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Jan 2018 às 11:16)

Werk_AG disse:


> Está referir-se à que está no aerodromo de Pinhanços? É que até pode estar absolutamente certa, neste momento indica 0ºC. Depende das condições geográficas do local
> Curiosamente lá perto, em Seia, perto da rua dos Plátanos, estão duas Netatmo, que distam apenas umas centemas de metros uma da outra, e neste momento uma indica 3ºC a outra 21ºC (mal instalada certamente).
> 
> Tenho duas estações meteo instaladas na Serra de Montejunto (uma na zona ocidental e outra na zona oriental), que não distam mais de uns 15Km uma (altitude 124m) da outra (altitude 235m), e é muito frequente ter diferenças de temperatura, especialmente nas mínimas de 6 a 7ºC, sendo que a da zona oriental (altitude 124m) tem sempre as minimas mais baixas.
> Os sensores de temperatura usados em ambas são fiáveis (Sensirion SHT31), e obviamente estão instalados em escudos de radiação.


A estaçao do Aerodromo de Seia, tem sido um ponto de referencia para mim. Mas tenho notado que de noite tem temperaturas mais baixas. Mas até compreendo, pois está num local plano e sujeito a mais acumular de geada.
A da Rua dos platanos está completamente fora dos parametros.


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Jan 2018 às 13:49)

RSS disse:


> Para quem quiser ficar com um registo simples e eficiente de valores diários, recomendo vivamente que se registem e comecem a enviar dados para a rede Meteoclimatic...
> Está aprovada


Eu até gostava, mas..... È difícil para mim.


----------



## Kraliv (18 Jan 2018 às 15:24)

@ct1gnd

Não será, se o @RSS disponibilizar aqui um simples e ilustrativo tutorial de como "sacar facilmente" os dados da estação Netatmo, para depois ser enviado o ficheiro *txt para o Meteoclimatic.


----------



## RSS (18 Jan 2018 às 17:42)

Kraliv disse:


> @ct1gnd
> 
> Não será, se o @RSS disponibilizar aqui um simples e ilustrativo tutorial de como "sacar facilmente" os dados da estação Netatmo, para depois ser enviado o ficheiro *txt para o Meteoclimatic.



@Kraliv a principal dúvida do @ct1gnd não é ao nível do software...
É mais tipo não ter onde instalar o WeeWx


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2018 às 17:46)

E em vez de usarmos o Meteoclimatic , usarmos como rede o wetter , Pwsweather ou Met office Wow?


----------



## Kraliv (18 Jan 2018 às 17:49)

RSS disse:


> @Kraliv a principal dúvida do @ct1gnd não é ao nível do software...
> É mais tipo não ter onde instalar o WeeWx



Mas isso é fácil de resolver, com cerca de 35€ compra um Raspberry Pi 3 e instala o WeeWx.


----------



## Kraliv (18 Jan 2018 às 17:51)

joselamego disse:


> E em vez de usarmos o Meteoclimatic , usarmos como rede o wetter , Pwsweather ou Met office Wow?



O Meteoclimatic é um projeto que talvez tenha mais a ver com _nosotros_ .. é mais vizinho!

https://www.meteoclimatic.net/


----------



## RSS (18 Jan 2018 às 18:02)

Kraliv disse:


> O Meteoclimatic é um projeto que talvez tenha mais a ver com _nosotros_ .. é mais vizinho!
> 
> https://www.meteoclimatic.net/



@Kraliv !!!

Finalmente alguém entendeu o porquê de eu sugerir o Meteoclimatic
Fica logo aqui ao lado 
Qualquer problema técnico mais sério que se tenha, é só atravessar a fronteira e ir falar directamente com eles


----------



## RSS (18 Jan 2018 às 18:03)

Kraliv disse:


> Mas isso é fácil de resolver, com cerca de 35€ compra um Raspberry Pi 3 e instala o WeeWx.



Já ontem eu disse isso ao @ct1gnd


----------



## RSS (18 Jan 2018 às 18:06)

joselamego disse:


> E em vez de usarmos o Meteoclimatic , usarmos como rede o wetter , Pwsweather ou Met office Wow?



Essas devem ser as que fazem parte do Meteoware, certo ?
Não queres é ter trabalho !!!
Pensar faz bem aos neurónios


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2018 às 19:48)

Alguém já reparou que as estações Netatmo estão a dar leituras menos espaçadas? Pelo menos a minha está... Mas mesmo assim o meteoware está a dar baile, tanto a nível de leituras como de horas de mínima e máxima, não entendo o porquê mas a que usa Netatmo software, da horas erradas tanto para a mínima como para a máxima, mas a do meteoware, bateu certinho...

@RSS Vamos lá esclarecer umas coisas, caso eu queira continuar apenas com a do meteoware, o que muda com o pedido do claim em relação ao actual?

Outra coisa que reparei é que a estação do meteoware deixa adicionar estado, mudar o nome etc caso mais tarde queira ter o Pi a funcionar com a Netatmo, posso trabalhar com a automática que aparece no WU ou não?


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2018 às 20:11)

RSS disse:


> Essas devem ser as que fazem parte do Meteoware, certo ?
> Não queres é ter trabalho !!!
> Pensar faz bem aos neurónios


Sim fazem parte ...
E onde posso comprar uma raspberry ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Jan 2018 às 20:41)

RSS disse:


> @Kraliv a principal dúvida do @ct1gnd não é ao nível do software...
> É mais tipo não ter onde instalar o WeeWx


Vocês riem-se, riem-se, mas a verdade é que software é areia demais para a minha camionete.
Hardware, não tem problemas, paga-se 30 e poucos € e pronto, mas e depois. Nem quero pensar.


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Jan 2018 às 20:50)

remember disse:


> Alguém já reparou que as estações Netatmo estão a dar leituras menos espaçadas? Pelo menos a minha está... Mas mesmo assim o meteoware está a dar baile, tanto a nível de leituras como de horas de mínima e máxima, não entendo o porquê mas a que usa Netatmo software, da horas erradas tanto para a mínima como para a máxima, mas a do meteoware, bateu certinho...
> 
> Vamos lá esclarecer umas coisas, caso eu queira continuar apenas com a do meteoware, o que muda com o pedido do claim em relação ao actual?
> 
> Outra coisa que reparei é que a estação do meteoware deixa adicionar estado, mudar o nome etc caso mais tarde queira ter o Pi a funcionar com a Netatmo, posso trabalhar com a automática que aparece no WU ou não?


A mim acontece precisamente o contrário. Tenho menos leituras na que é transmitida pelo Meteoware, porem na da própria Netatmo, não tenho a temperatura maxima, minima, humidade preipitaçao, velocidade do vento, o resumo do dia e parece que a ti também.


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2018 às 21:15)

ct1gnd disse:


> A mim acontece precisamente o contrário. Tenho menos leituras na que é transmitida pelo Meteoware, porem na da própria Netatmo, não tenho a temperatura maxima, minima, humidade preipitaçao, velocidade do vento, o resumo do dia e parece que a ti também.



Isso deve acontecer porque a mesma ainda não actualizou... a do meteoware quando começou a funcionar fez o mesmo, mas não demorou tanto. Até porque como disse anteriormente a do netatmo automática dá erros nas horas(leituras) e não percebo porque, isto com qualquer leitura, já a do meteoware sempre certinha e com actualizações dos gráficos na hora... o que não consigo compreender!

Exemplo ultima leitura da netatmo 19:58
ultima leitura da com meteoware 21:02


----------



## Kraliv (19 Jan 2018 às 00:26)

joselamego disse:


> ...
> E onde posso comprar uma raspberry ?



Aqui por exemplo:


----------



## Werk_AG (19 Jan 2018 às 02:50)

Vou deixar aqui um link para um tópico de 2015 com o qual me cruzei faz um tempo... como se tem falado aqui de NETATMO e WeeWx, talvez seja do interesse de alguem.

Um pequeno extrato do post: "so i finally decoded the packets that the netatmo base station sends out..."
beware firmware updates for netatmo hardware

Cumprimentos e boas investigações.


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 06:49)

ct1gnd disse:


> A estaçao do Aerodromo de Seia, tem sido um ponto de referencia para mim. Mas tenho notado que de noite tem temperaturas mais baixas. Mas até compreendo, pois está num local plano e sujeito a mais acumular de geada.
> A da Rua dos platanos está completamente fora dos parametros.



Por curiosidade estive a olhar para as leituras dessa estação no WU - IDISTRIT94 e não aposto muito na sua credibilidade
Dê uma vista de olhos no histórico e fica a perceber ao que me refiro


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 06:56)

remember disse:


> Vamos lá esclarecer umas coisas, caso eu queira continuar apenas com a do meteoware, o que muda com o pedido do claim em relação ao actual?
> *@RSS Ficas com o ID que agora aparece em automático associado ao teu perfil do WU*
> 
> Outra coisa que reparei é que a estação do meteoware deixa adicionar estado, mudar o nome etc caso mais tarde queira ter o Pi a funcionar com a Netatmo, posso trabalhar com a automática que aparece no WU ou não?
> *@RSS Sim, depois do claim a automática vai aparecer no teu perfil do WU como se fosse uma estação que tu tivesses criado*


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 07:18)

Os nossos hermanos já adicionaram a minha estação ao mapa geral do Meteoclimatic !
Estiveram primeiro uns dias a ver se era de qualidade


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2018 às 08:30)

Kraliv disse:


> Aqui por exemplo:


Obrigado Kraliv !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2018 às 08:52)

Bom dia, então caso queira manter a do meteoware ela assume o id da automática, certo?

Quanto à automática já percebi que após o claim as opções funcionam como se.fosse uma que eu tivesse.criado, com a possibilidade de alterar nome, estado etc...


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 09:45)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, então caso queira manter a do meteoware ela assume o id da automática, certo?
> 
> Quanto à automática já percebi que após o claim as opções funcionam como se.fosse uma que eu tivesse.criado, com a possibilidade de alterar nome, estado etc...



@remember vou tentar explicar de forma simples...

Quando compras uma Netatmo, automáticamente a estação partilha os dados para a rede Netatmo

A rede Netatmo envia os dados para a rede WU

No mapa do WU vai aparecer essa estação com um ID atribuido de forma automática

No teu caso a estação automática que o WU atribuiu chama-se *I11POVOA2*

Não tens qualquer controlo sobre essa estação automática

Próximo passo é criar uma conta no WU

A seguir é necessário pedir ao suporte da WU que atribuam a estação *I11POVOA2 *à conta que criaste no WU, este processo chama-se *CLAIM
*
Posteriormente a estação *I11POVOA2 *vai aparecer no separador MY WEATHER STATIONS com uma Station Key

A partir deste momento podes alterar todos os dados, menos o ID da estação e o nome do proprietário

Todo este processo só se justifica fazer caso tenhas interesse em enviar tu próprio os dados da tua Netatmo para o WU com software sobre o qual tenhas pleno controlo.


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Jan 2018 às 12:47)

RSS disse:


> Por curiosidade estive a olhar para as leituras dessa estação no WU - IDISTRIT94 e não aposto muito na sua credibilidade
> Dê uma vista de olhos no histórico e fica a perceber ao que me refiro


Fui lá analisar, mas não está a transmitir, não consegui ver. Está a falar de temperatura noturna? Ou de chuva pela manhã?


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2018 às 13:58)

RSS disse:


> @remember vou tentar explicar de forma simples...
> 
> Quando compras uma Netatmo, automáticamente a estação partilha os dados para a rede Netatmo
> 
> ...



Eu já percebi isso tudo  até porque isso já se encontra feito para a do meteoware... a mesma está associada à minha conta! Logo com a do meteoware esse passo do claim está ultrapassado... Pelo andar da carruagem é assim que vai ficar, porque está a ter melhor resultados que a que utiliza software netatmo... O meteoware têm alguma limitação (tempo de utilização etc)? 

Se quiser ficar com a do meteoware basta desactivar a outra no painel da netatmo para partilha de dados no mapa deles?


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 14:06)

remember disse:


> Eu já percebi isso tudo  até porque isso já se encontra feito para a do meteoware... a mesma está associada à minha conta! Logo com a do meteoware esse passo do claim está ultrapassado... Pelo andar da carruagem é assim que vai ficar, porque está a ter melhor resultados que a que utiliza software netatmo... O meteoware têm alguma limitação (tempo de utilização etc)?
> 
> Se quiser ficar com a do meteoware basta desactivar a outra no painel da netatmo para partilha de dados no mapa deles?



Sim !


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2018 às 14:09)

RSS disse:


> Sim !



Obrigado pela ajuda, já agora porque raio a hora do nascer e por do sol aparecem erradas tanto na netatmo como na meteoware?


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Jan 2018 às 17:47)

Kraliv disse:


> Aqui por exemplo:


Vá lá @joselamego experimente lá, que de seguida vou eu para a fila.:-)


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 21:12)

remember disse:


> Obrigado pela ajuda, já agora porque raio a hora do nascer e por do sol aparecem erradas tanto na netatmo como na meteoware?



Não sei...
As vossas páginas no WU aparecem incompletas
@remember @joselamego @ct1gnd 

Mas a minha tem os dados todos corretos, incluindo valores mínimos e máximos


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2018 às 21:28)

RSS disse:


> Não sei...
> As vossas páginas no WU aparecem incompletas
> @remember @joselamego @ct1gnd
> 
> Mas a minha tem os dados todos corretos, incluindo valores mínimos e máximos


Porque será?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2018 às 21:28)

ct1gnd disse:


> Vá lá @joselamego experimente lá, que de seguida vou eu para a fila.:-)


Irei experimentar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2018 às 21:46)

Malta, como é que eu consigo por o banner do weathermap da Netatmo em vez do link na minha assinatura?


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Jan 2018 às 21:58)

RSS disse:


> Não sei...
> As vossas páginas no WU aparecem incompletas
> @remember @joselamego @ct1gnd
> 
> Mas a minha tem os dados todos corretos, incluindo valores mínimos e máximos


Nesta?  https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGOUVEIA2


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 22:04)

ct1gnd disse:


> Fui lá analisar, mas não está a transmitir, não consegui ver. Está a falar de temperatura noturna? Ou de chuva pela manhã?



Temperaturas...


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 22:06)

mr. phillip disse:


> Malta, como é que eu consigo por o banner do weathermap da Netatmo em vez do link na minha assinatura?



Copia da minha assinatura
Tive que criar essa imagem, mas podes usar :-)


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 22:07)

ct1gnd disse:


> Nesta?  https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGOUVEIA2



Nesta:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGUARDAG2


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Jan 2018 às 22:14)

RSS disse:


> Nesta:
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGUARDAG2


Pois essa é a minha velhinha, já para aí com 6-7 anos, uma La Crosse, que de quando em quando ligo. A Netatmo está a funcionar bem a IGOUVEIA2, pelo menos por aqui vejo vejo-a bem.


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Jan 2018 às 22:18)

RSS disse:


> Temperaturas...


Pois.... também acho. E já foi uma estação Goldstar. E chuvinha pelas 7 horas manhã? Reparou?


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 22:18)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois essa é a minha velhinha, já para aí com 6-7 anos, uma La Crosse, que de quando em quando ligo. A Netatmo está a funcionar bem a IGOUVEIA2, pelo menos por aqui vejo vejo-a bem.



Ok !
Essa envia de 60 em 60 minutos certinhos !
Na página do WU faltam os resumos de temperatura minima, maxima, media...
Tal como nas páginas das Netatmo que são geradas automaticamente 
A WU ainda está 1/2 constipada !


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 22:21)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois.... também acho. E já foi uma estação Goldstar. E chuvinha pelas 7 horas manhã? Reparou?



Pode ter sido algum pássaro !

Eu até estou com receio que isso me venha a acontecer ao pluviômetro quando eu o colocar no topo do prédio para poder apanhar agua em 360º
Isto se mais cá por Faro


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Jan 2018 às 22:22)

RSS disse:


> Ok !
> Essa envia de 60 em 60 minutos certinhos !
> Na página do WU faltam os resumos de temperatura minima, maxima, media...
> Tal como nas páginas das Netatmo que são geradas automaticamente
> A WU ainda está 1/2 constipada !


Transmite de 60 em 60 minutos quando está desligada, depois de ligada é de 5 em 5 minutos parece a do @RSS


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 22:24)

ct1gnd disse:


> Transmite de 60 em 60 minutos quando está desligada, depois de ligada é de 5 em 5 minutos parece a do @RSS



Desligada também transmite ?!!!

Quer vendê-la ?


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Jan 2018 às 22:29)

RSS disse:


> Desligada também transmite ?!!!
> 
> Quer vendê-la ?


Boa. Quando a ligo ao computador. Mas já esta muito velhinha. E tem um problema muito grande, quando estou a fazer um contacto via rádio em onda curta e como ela transmite nos 433 MHz, deixa de receber dados exteriores, por vezes 2 e 3 dias, Já a liguei por cabo, mas é sempre a mesma coisa.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2018 às 22:41)

E a minha imonchiq6 está transmitir bem os dados ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Jan 2018 às 22:48)

joselamego disse:


> E a minha imonchiq6 está transmitir bem os dados ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Essa está com os dados todos.


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Jan 2018 às 22:51)

mr. phillip disse:


> Malta, como é que eu consigo por o banner do weathermap da Netatmo em vez do link na minha assinatura?


Então com a ajuda do @RSS conseguiu?


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2018 às 22:52)

ct1gnd disse:


> Então com a ajuda do @RSS conseguiu?


Ainda não tentei. Tou no telemóvel. Amanhã! Aproveito para agradecer ao RSS!


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Jan 2018 às 22:57)

mr. phillip disse:


> Ainda não tentei. Tou no telemóvel. Amanhã! Aproveito para agradecer ao RSS!


A sua estação não está no WU, pois não?


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 23:02)

ct1gnd disse:


> Então com a ajuda do @RSS conseguiu?



@ct1gnd
@mr. phillip

Será algo idêntico a isto, onde os *XXX* devem ser substituídos pelos vossos dados e os *** devem ser removidos

[***URL='https://weathermap.netatmo.com/?zoom=9&type=temp&param=Filter&stationid=*XXX*&lat=*XXX*&lng=-*XXX*&lang=en-US&maplayer=Map']
[***IMG]http://i64.tinypic.com/erlc36.png[***/IMG][***/URL]


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 23:15)

@ct1gnd o meu anemómetro já reporta 0 Km/h quando não há vento...

11:05 PM 14.3 °C 8.9 °C 70 % Norte  0 kph 1.9 kph 1026.6 hPa 0 mm 0 mm


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Jan 2018 às 23:27)

RSS disse:


> @ct1gnd o meu anemómetro já reporta 0 Km/h quando não há vento...
> 
> 11:05 PM 14.3 °C 8.9 °C 70 % Norte  0 kph 1.9 kph 1026.6 hPa 0 mm 0 mm


Como fez o milagre? O mínimo que vi por aqui foi 1 km/h.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2018 às 23:36)

ct1gnd disse:


> A sua estação não está no WU, pois não?


Não consigo adicionar a estação nem por nada. Um dia tenho q perder uns minutos com isso.


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 23:40)

ct1gnd disse:


> Como fez o milagre? O mínimo que vi por aqui foi 1 km/h.



Boa !

Já conseguiu colocar o mapa da Netatmo na sua assinatura 

Sobre o anemómetro, confirme em https://www.wunderground.com/person...ARO3#history/tdata/s20180119/e20180119/mdaily e vai ver que encontra leituras do vento com 0 Km/h


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2018 às 23:42)

RSS disse:


> @ct1gnd o meu anemómetro já reporta 0 Km/h quando não há vento...
> 
> 11:05 PM 14.3 °C 8.9 °C 70 % Norte  0 kph 1.9 kph 1026.6 hPa 0 mm 0 mm


És o maior ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2018 às 23:42)

ct1gnd disse:


> Essa está com os dados todos.


Ainda bem...pelos vistos está funcionar bem...obrigado Ct1gnd

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 23:44)

mr. phillip disse:


> Não consigo adicionar a estação nem por nada. Um dia tenho q perder uns minutos com isso.



Na App da Netatmo tem a opção "Contribute to the Netatmo Weathermap" activa ?


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2018 às 23:49)

Tenho, mas no WU não consigo adicionar a estação. Amanhã, se tiver tempo, vou tentar.


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 23:51)

joselamego disse:


> És o maior !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Estou é com receio que depois de conseguir a "Golden Star" no WU e a "Acreditação" no Meteoclimatic se acabem os desafios para a Netatmo...


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2018 às 23:52)

RSS disse:


> Estou é com receio que depois de conseguir a "Golden Star" no WU e a "Acreditação" no Meteoclimatic se acabem os desafios para a Netatmo...


Depois terás outros desafios ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 23:53)

mr. phillip disse:


> Tenho, mas no WU não consigo adicionar a estação. Amanhã, se tiver tempo, vou tentar.



Se essa opção está ligada, então a sua Netatmo deveria aparecer automaticamente no WU...

A não ser que tenha o sensor externo a reportar valores bastante incorrectos e a Netatmo tenha a excluído a sua estação do Weathermap !


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2018 às 23:55)

Não me parece. Os meus valores estão bastante dentro da média da zona. E não aparece no WU.


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 23:57)

mr. phillip disse:


> Não me parece. Os meus valores estão bastante dentro da média da zona. E não aparece no WU.



Se consultar o Weathermap e fizer "logout" a sua estação aparece nesse mapa ?


----------



## RSS (19 Jan 2018 às 23:58)

mr. phillip disse:


> Não me parece. Os meus valores estão bastante dentro da média da zona. E não aparece no WU.



As Netatmo devem ter sido projectadas no Entroncamento...
É com cada fenómeno


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Jan 2018 às 23:59)

RSS disse:


> @ct1gnd
> @mr. phillip
> 
> Será algo idêntico a isto, onde os *XXX* devem ser substituídos pelos vossos dados e os *** devem ser removidos
> ...


Obrigado @RSS Depois de um tempão lá consegui.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 00:01)

RSS disse:


> Se consultar o Weathermap e fizer "logout" a sua estação aparece nesse mapa ?


Aparece. Acabei de experimentar. No WU, não. Já tentei criar sessão lá, mas não deu para adicionar os dados da estação.


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 00:05)

mr. phillip disse:


> Aparece. Acabei de experimentar. No WU, não. Já tentei criar sessão lá, mas não deu para adicionar os dados da estação.



Utilize o Meteoware
Se não aparece automáticamente no WU (não faço ideia porquê...) até é bom !
Assim já não vai ficar com o problema de em vez de uma aparecerem duas no mesmo local


----------



## ct1gnd (20 Jan 2018 às 00:05)

RSS disse:


> Boa !
> 
> Já conseguiu colocar o mapa da Netatmo na sua assinatura
> 
> Sobre o anemómetro, confirme em https://www.wunderground.com/person...ARO3#history/tdata/s20180119/e20180119/mdaily e vai ver que encontra leituras do vento com 0 Km/h


Está dentro do armário?  Vou ter de comprar também um armário para a minha.


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 00:08)

ct1gnd disse:


> Como fez o milagre? O mínimo que vi por aqui foi 1 km/h.



Não posso dizer...
Pode haver aqui "olheiros" da Netatmo camuflados


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 00:09)

ct1gnd disse:


> Obrigado @RSS Depois de um tempão lá consegui.



Você aos poucos chega lá...
Leva é tempo


----------



## ct1gnd (20 Jan 2018 às 00:10)

mr. phillip disse:


> Aparece. Acabei de experimentar. No WU, não. Já tentei criar sessão lá, mas não deu para adicionar os dados da estação.


Há aí qualquer coisa que não está bem. Deveria aparecer automaticamente no WU. Mas tente o Meteoware como diz o @RSS que já vai aparecer.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 00:11)

Não faço particular questão de aparecer  no WU se me der demasiado trabalho. Não sou apreciador do grafismo nem da App. Amanhã, se tiver tempo vou tentar. Se não der, paciência... Obrigado a todos, de qualquer maneira.


----------



## ct1gnd (20 Jan 2018 às 00:11)

RSS disse:


> Você aos poucos chega lá...
> Leva é tempo


È a velhice. Que havemos de fazer. Mas com a boa juventude que por aqui anda, lá vamos conseguindo.


----------



## ct1gnd (20 Jan 2018 às 00:13)

mr. phillip disse:


> Não faço particular questão de aparecer  no WU se me der demasiado trabalho. Não sou apreciador do grafismo nem da App. Amanhã, se tiver tempo vou tentar. Se não der, paciência... Obrigado a todos, de qualquer maneira.


Não custa nada, são 3 passos. Se tiver dificuldade está por aí bons colegas que o ajudarão.


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 00:16)

mr. phillip disse:


> Não faço particular questão de aparecer  no WU se me der demasiado trabalho. Não sou apreciador do grafismo nem da App. Amanhã, se tiver tempo vou tentar. Se não der, paciência... Obrigado a todos, de qualquer maneira.



Dizem por ai os entendidos na matéria que o WU é a bíblia das estações meteorológicas !


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 00:17)

Lembrei-me que a minha estação antes transmitia de outro local. Será que ficou lá estação registada em Corroios, e está a transmitir os dados da Quinta do Conde?


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 00:20)

É isso mesmo! A estação está lá a transmitir os dados da Quinta do Conde, mas localizada em Santa Marta. Como a passo para o local correcto?


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2018 às 00:21)

mr. phillip disse:


> Lembrei-me que a minha estação antes transmitia de outro local. Será que ficou lá estação registada em Corroios, e está a transmitir os dados da Quinta do Conde?


Pode ser esse o problema phillip

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 00:24)

joselamego disse:


> Pode ser esse o problema phillip
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


É esse mesmo. Agora resta saber como a colocar no local certo do mapa. Provavelmente só no site.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2018 às 00:27)

mr. phillip disse:


> É esse mesmo. Agora resta saber como a colocar no local certo do mapa. Provavelmente só no site.


Penso que é no site !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2018 às 00:43)

mr. phillip disse:


> É esse mesmo. Agora resta saber como a colocar no local certo do mapa. Provavelmente só no site.



Isso é bastante fácil.... My Account> settings > my stations > carrega na estação e depois >location
O meteoware é 1 minuto para configurar se tanto!


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2018 às 00:48)

RSS disse:


> Não sei...
> As vossas páginas no WU aparecem incompletas
> @remember @joselamego @ct1gnd
> 
> Mas a minha tem os dados todos corretos, incluindo valores mínimos e máximos



As estações com o software netatmo ainda não estão a funcionar a 100%, apenas o gráfico está bem, porque máximas e minimas e pressão não está ser registada, pelo menos na secção "summary" do WU!


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 00:48)

mr. phillip disse:


> É esse mesmo. Agora resta saber como a colocar no local certo do mapa. Provavelmente só no site.



Desactiva a partilha no Weathermap durante 24 horas.
Depois volta a activar e o WU ao fim de umas horas deve actualizar a localização


----------



## ct1gnd (20 Jan 2018 às 00:50)

remember disse:


> As estações com o software netatmo ainda não estão a funcionar a 100%, apenas o gráfico está bem, porque máximas e minimas e pressão não está ser registada, pelo menos na secção "summary" do WU!


Com o Meteoware estão bem.


----------



## ct1gnd (20 Jan 2018 às 00:52)

mr. phillip disse:


> É esse mesmo. Agora resta saber como a colocar no local certo do mapa. Provavelmente só no site.


Eu vi logo que havia aí coisa. O material tem sempre razão.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 00:52)

RSS disse:


> Desactiva a partilha no Weathermap durante 24 horas.
> Depois volta a activar e o WU ao fim de umas horas deve actualizar a localização


Talvez seja isso porque não há outra maneira.
Done. Domingo ou segunda reactivo e logo se vê. Se der deu, se não der, paciência.


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 00:54)

mr. phillip disse:


> Talvez seja isso porque não há outra maneira.



Isso é uma pergunta ou uma afirmação ?


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 00:56)

RSS disse:


> Isso é uma pergunta ou uma afirmação ?


Afirmação. Andei aqui nas definições do site e não vi como alterar a localização de uma netatmo já registada. Obrigado a todos. Vou dormir sobre esse importantíssimo assunto.


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 00:59)

mr. phillip disse:


> Afirmação. Andei aqui nas definições do site e não vi como alterar a localização de uma netatmo já registada. Obrigado a todos. Vou dormir sobre esse importantíssimo assunto.



Qual é o ID da tua estação que está com a localização errada no WU ?


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2018 às 01:01)

mr. phillip disse:


> Afirmação. Andei aqui nas definições do site e não vi como alterar a localização de uma netatmo já registada. Obrigado a todos. Vou dormir sobre esse importantíssimo assunto.



Para alterar a localização é no mynetatmo!


----------



## Werk_AG (20 Jan 2018 às 05:36)

RSS disse:


> Desactiva a partilha no Weathermap durante 24 horas.
> Depois volta a activar e o WU ao fim de umas horas deve actualizar a localização



A coisa assim não vai lá!

Informação com origem no WU:

*Personal Weather Stations*
*Your Registered Stations*
If you are moving your PWS more than a few blocks from its current location, you need to sign up for a new station ID.

E é o que faz sentido. Ora pensemos um bocadinho no assunto: Se não se criasse uma novo station ID, os dados meteo provenientes de uma nova localização iriam continuar a ser adicionados aos dados (na db) de uma localização anterior, o que resultalva numa perfeita inutilidade de todo o registo histórico. E o "core busines" de todos estes sites, resulta do registo de dados. É com eles que fazem previsões meteo (locais ou não) que depois vendem a outras entidades, é com eles que vendem acessos para API's de aplicações telemóvel sejm elas quais forem, são esses mesmo dados (registos históricos e actuias) que vendem a seguradoras e por aí fora. A NETATMO é outro negocio de dados meteo, por isso se esforçam tanto para que você, o proprietário da estação não tenha acesso directo a eles.

Só para refelectir sobre a importancia do registo de dados, conto uma breve história baseada numa situação real:
Um dia X, no local Y, deu-se um desabamento de terras que causou prejuizos em algumas habitações. O desabamento terá sido eventualmente precipitado por umas chuvas torrencias. A seguradora XPTO, tem agora que indeminizar um ou dois proprietários que até têm seguro, excepto se conseguir provar que a ocorrência se deu devido a um fenomeno extremo da Natureza (causas Naturais), que muito provavelmente não estará coberto pelo seguro. Não tenham duvidas que a seguradora XPTO vai fazer tudo (e pagar) por registos da pluviosidade ocorridos na região do local Y no dia X, para tentar provar que nada tem a pagar. E o WU assim como outros, estão lá para os vender!
Esta pequena história não é ficção, é assim que se passa na realidade. Desculpem o alongamento...


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 08:31)

Pois, mas o registo da Netatmo no WU é totalmente automático.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 08:32)

remember disse:


> Para alterar a localização é no mynetatmo!


Isso já está desde que me mudei, é só ver no Weathermap que está na Quinta do Conde.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 08:33)

RSS disse:


> Qual é o ID da tua estação que está com a localização errada no WU ?


Salvo erro é IAMORA3


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2018 às 09:07)

mr. phillip disse:


> Salvo erro é IAMORA3



Boas, o que o @Werk_AG diz faz sentido, o problema não se resolve assim tão facilmente, visto que as estações Netatmo efectuam um registro automático em parceria com o WU, se fosse a ti, fazia a desinstalação da APP que normalmente é por aí que se faz toda a configuração e voltava a fazer toda a instalação de novo, é que bastou pesquisar no WU para verificar que a estação com o id  errado esteve a transmitir até à 7 horas atrás, logo o problema está na forma como o teu mynetatmo está configurado...


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 09:25)

Adicionei ao WU pelo Meteoware. Vamos ver se reporta nas próximas horas.


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2018 às 09:26)

mr. phillip disse:


> Isso já está desde que me mudei, é só ver no Weathermap que está na Quinta do Conde.



Pois mas como te disse, no WU estava com a localização errada, pelo menos até 7horas atrás...

Tal como dizia atrás, ela está de novo a reportar para a localização errada... https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=Iamora3#history

Eu pelo menos fiz a minha instalação pela APP com o bluetooth ligado, se não me engano e fez toda a configuração por aí...


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 11:01)

Já está com dados como ISEIXAL4, embora ainda não apareça no mapa. Adicionei pelo Meteoware. Alguém me explica como adiciono o sticker do WU na  minha  assinatura? Já tentei de mil maneiras com os links do site, e só me aparece o link e não o widget. Eu até sou uma pessoa bastante à vontade com isto, mas o raio do WU tira-me do sério...


----------



## aoc36 (20 Jan 2018 às 12:31)

Tb sofro do mesmo problema da localização ter ficado na antiga no WU. Já mandei e-mail para a Netatmo, não consegui resolver, mandei uns 5 para a WU ainda tou a espera de respostas ah uns 4 meses.
Já fiz de tudo e não muda de localização.


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2018 às 13:58)

mr. phillip disse:


> Já está com dados como ISEIXAL4, embora ainda não apareça no mapa. Adicionei pelo Meteoware. Alguém me explica como adiciono o sticker do WU na  minha  assinatura? Já tentei de mil maneiras com os links do site, e só me aparece o link e não o widget. Eu até sou uma pessoa bastante à vontade com isto, mas o raio do WU tira-me do sério...



Aparece no WU, mas no weathermap da Netatmo nada...


aoc36 disse:


> Tb sofro do mesmo problema da localização ter ficado na antiga no WU. Já mandei e-mail para a Netatmo, não consegui resolver, mandei uns 5 para a WU ainda tou a espera de respostas ah uns 4 meses.
> Já fiz de tudo e não muda de localização.



Se o ID é atribuído automaticamente em parceria com o Netatmo, o WU deve receber a localização através da configuração do weathermap, só vejo mesmo a solução de instalar a APP de novo é fazer como se fosse uma nova instalação...


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 13:59)

No Weathermap tirei-a temporariamente no seguimento da sugestão do RSS.


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2018 às 14:05)

mr. phillip disse:


> No Weathermap tirei-a temporariamente no seguimento da sugestão do RSS.



Fizeste bem, senão tens que depois escolher, trabalhar com a da Netatmo ou com a do meteoware, senão aparecem duas


----------



## aoc36 (20 Jan 2018 às 14:23)

remember disse:


> Aparece no WU, mas no weathermap da Netatmo nada...
> 
> 
> Se o ID é atribuído automaticamente em parceria com o Netatmo, o WU deve receber a localização através da configuração do weathermap, só vejo mesmo a solução de instalar a APP de novo é fazer como se fosse uma nova instalação...



Boas, mas na Netatmo está tudo bem configurado.
Tenho que testar se da para registar de novo com outra conta, não me apetecia  perder os dados. Nem o reset existe....


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2018 às 18:04)

@RSS  lembrei-me que tenho aqui um eeepc com Linux, existe algum tutorial que ensine como configurar a Netatmo no Linux?


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 19:14)

remember disse:


> @RSS  lembrei-me que tenho aqui um eeepc com Linux, existe algum tutorial que ensine como configurar a Netatmo no Linux?



Tens que procurar se dá para instalar o WeeWx nesse Linux que tens no portátil...
Eu só trabalho com versões server em modo terminal 
É tudo feito á unha !


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 19:18)

aoc36 disse:


> Boas, mas na Netatmo está tudo bem configurado.
> Tenho que testar se da para registar de novo com outra conta, não me apetecia  perder os dados. Nem o reset existe....



Faz o teste que eu disse...
Cancela a partilha para o mapa de Netatmo, deixa a estação desaparecer de ambos os mapas, força novamente a localização na App da Netatmo e depois volta a partilhar na App da Netatmo...


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 19:19)

mr. phillip disse:


> No Weathermap tirei-a temporariamente no seguimento da sugestão do RSS.



Já deixou de aparecer ?


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 19:31)

No WU desapareceu logo.


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 19:36)

mr. phillip disse:


> No WU desapareceu logo.



E no mapa da Netatmo ?
No WU é melhor veres com outro browser porque aquilo faz cache...


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 19:39)

RSS disse:


> E no mapa da Netatmo ?
> No WU é melhor veres com outro browser porque aquilo faz cache...


Também está out.


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 19:40)

mr. phillip disse:


> No WU desapareceu logo.



Já não me lembro bem mas acho que no mapa da Netatmo levava 1 ou 2 dias até desaparecer...


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 19:41)

De qualquer forma, o problema encontra-se, na prática, resolvido. Está No WU no sítio correto. Amanhã retomo a partilha no Weathermap da Netatmo e logo se vê se fica duplicado no WU.


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 19:41)

mr. phillip disse:


> Também está out.



Testa com um browser diferente para teres a certeza e não faças login em nenhum dos 2 serviços


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 19:41)

RSS disse:


> Já não me lembro bem mas acho que no mapa da Netatmo levava 1 ou 2 dias até desaparecer...


Fui lá agora pelo Brower e não estava.


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2018 às 20:03)

RSS disse:


> Tens que procurar se dá para instalar o WeeWx nesse Linux que tens no portátil...
> Eu só trabalho com versões server em modo terminal
> É tudo feito á unha !



Eu nestas coisas da informática sou ou tento ser muito autodidata ou pelo menos tento lol

Tive até às tantas ontem, e consegui instalar o weewx mas depois para configurar a Netatmo lá lol aquilo é uma carga de trabalhos... Se souberes de algum tutorial agradecia que partilhasses, senão lá terei que testar de outras formas...

Mais logo volto à guerra


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 20:06)

remember disse:


> Eu nestas coisas da informática sou ou tento ser muito autodidata ou pelo menos tento lol
> 
> Tive até às tantas ontem, e consegui instalar o weewx mas depois para configurar a Netatmo lá lol aquilo é uma carga de trabalhos... Se souberes de algum tutorial agradecia que partilhasses, senão lá terei que testar de outras formas...
> 
> Mais logo volto à guerra



Procura no fórum deles
Tens lá uma parte dedicada á Netatmo
Se depois tiveres dúvidas diz-me...


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 20:10)

mr. phillip disse:


> Fui lá agora pelo Brower e não estava.



Deixa até 2a feira a partilha de dados para a rede Netatmo desactivada
Depois voltas a forçar a tua localização, e verifica logo se a altura que a App determina é a correta...
Se não for, altera manualmente
Por fim, volta a ativar a partilha de informação para o mapa da Netatmo
Se tudo correr bem, a estação automática que aparece no WU vai estar no local correto


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2018 às 20:51)

Amigos,
Precisava da vossa ajuda 
O sensor exterior tem dado bem 
Apenas hoje reparei que a humidade relativa tem estado mais baixa 
31% HR , acho que não está correta 
Fui ao WU e vejo estações próximas com HR a rondar os 75/80 de HR 
O que faço ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jan 2018 às 21:15)

joselamego disse:


> Amigos,
> Precisava da vossa ajuda
> O sensor exterior tem dado bem
> Apenas hoje reparei que a humidade relativa tem estado mais baixa
> ...


Se isso não se resolver, deve ter avariado. Eu tinha um termómetro interior na casa de banho, que caiu à água e a partir daí o higrómetro passou sempre a dar HR muito baixa. O sensor apanhou alguma mangueirada?


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 21:19)

joselamego disse:


> Amigos,
> Precisava da vossa ajuda
> O sensor exterior tem dado bem
> Apenas hoje reparei que a humidade relativa tem estado mais baixa
> ...




Tira-lhe as pilhas e deixa-o descansar umas horas...
Aproveita e assopra o sensor
Está por baixo daquela janela pequena na parte inferior que se vê depois de lhe tirares a carcaça...


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2018 às 21:20)

mr. phillip disse:


> Se isso não se resolver, deve ter avariado. Eu tinha um termómetro interior na casa de banho, que caiu à água e a partir daí o higrómetro passou sempre a dar HR muito baixa. O sensor apanhou alguma mangueirada?


Não apanhou água ...está resguardado debaixo de um telheiro , abrigado do sol e da chuva 
Por isso acho estranho 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2018 às 21:22)

RSS disse:


> Tira-lhe as pilhas e deixa-o descansar umas horas...
> Aproveita e assopra o sensor
> Está por baixo daquela janela pequena na parte inferior que se vê depois de lhe tirares a carcaça...


Qual janela ? A parte estreita que está a meio do módulo exterior ? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (20 Jan 2018 às 21:28)

joselamego disse:


> Qual janela ? A parte estreita que está a meio do módulo exterior ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Deve ser alguma aranha que entrou lá para dentro...
Tens que tirar a carcaça de alumínio exterior e assoprar o miolo
Na parte inferior da peça de plástico existe uma pequena janela 
É aí dentro que está o sensor


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2018 às 21:32)

RSS disse:


> Deve ser alguma aranha que entrou lá para dentro...
> Tens que tirar a carcaça de alumínio exterior e assoprar o miolo
> Na parte inferior da peça de plástico existe uma pequena janela
> É aí dentro que está o sensor


Então vou ter que tirar no telheiro 
Tirar as pilhas, assoprar e depois ligo quando de novo ?
As pilhas vieram na compra da estação, comprei em outubro de 2017...tem ainda poucos meses 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (20 Jan 2018 às 22:48)

joselamego disse:


> Então vou ter que tirar no telheiro
> Tirar as pilhas, assoprar e depois ligo quando de novo ?
> As pilhas vieram na compra da estação, comprei em outubro de 2017...tem ainda poucos meses
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Então @joselamego já fez a operação? Como correu?


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2018 às 23:17)

ct1gnd disse:


> Então @joselamego já fez a operação? Como correu?


Olá António,
Vou fazer amanhã, durante o dia 
Agora como está noite, decidi fazer amanhã às luz do dia 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 04:21)

joselamego disse:


> Então vou ter que tirar no telheiro
> Tirar as pilhas, assoprar e depois ligo quando de novo ?
> As pilhas vieram na compra da estação, comprei em outubro de 2017...tem ainda poucos meses
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Não acredito que sejam as pilhas...

O sensor que te digo para assoprares é o que se vê nesta imagem dentro dum circulo (chip com 6 pinos)


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 04:31)

@joselamego se depois de assoprar não ficar bom, o próximo passo será trocar o chip SHT20


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 04:48)

@joselamego isso não é uma teia de aranha junto ao teu sensor ?


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 05:02)

@joselamego ainda bem que tocaste neste assunto !!!

Estive a ver os sensores e vou trocar o *SHT20* que vem no meu módulo externo por um *SHT25* porque tem mais precisão

A versão que vem de origem com o módulo da Netatmo é a "Low-Cost"
Vou substituir pela versão "High-End" para dar uma ratada nas minhas duas vizinhas Davis


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 05:05)

@ct1gnd já que não tenho muito mais desafios a nível de software, agora vou passar para o hardware


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2018 às 09:41)

RSS disse:


> @joselamego isso não é uma teia de aranha junto ao teu sensor ?


Tinha teia, mas eu cheguei a limpar..dias depois dessa foto 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2018 às 09:42)

RSS disse:


> @joselamego ainda bem que tocaste neste assunto !!!
> 
> Estive a ver os sensores e vou trocar o *SHT20* que vem no meu módulo externo por um *SHT25* porque tem mais precisão
> 
> ...


E quanto custa o sensor SHT25? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (21 Jan 2018 às 10:01)

RSS disse:


> @ct1gnd já que não tenho muito mais desafios a nível de software, agora vou passar para o hardware


Boa. Mas ainda tem desafios pela frente. Ver a sua estação uma Goldstar é o seu desafio que eu vou adorar ver. 
Por falar nisso, quais são os critérios deles para atribuirem a tal medalhinha dourada? É que não consigo ver em lado nenhum.


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 10:41)

joselamego disse:


> E quanto custa o sensor SHT25?



8.22 €


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 10:48)

ct1gnd disse:


> Boa. Mas ainda tem desafios pela frente. Ver a sua estação uma Goldstar é o seu desafio que eu vou adorar ver.
> Por falar nisso, quais são os critérios deles para atribuirem a tal medalhinha dourada? É que não consigo ver em lado nenhum.



http://help.wunderground.com/knowle...9-are-you-a-quality-gold-star-weather-station

http://help.wunderground.com/knowle...ersonal-weather-stations-on-weather-undergrou


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Jan 2018 às 10:57)

joselamego disse:


> Tinha teia, mas eu cheguei a limpar..dias depois dessa foto
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Devia fazer como fiz na minha pce, envolver o conjunto com a chamada rede mosquiteira, há anos que a minha pce não tem problemas, principalmente no pluviometro.


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 11:27)

filipe cunha disse:


> Devia fazer como fiz na minha pce, envolver o conjunto com a chamada rede mosquiteira, há anos que a minha pce não tem problemas, principalmente no pluviometro.



Viva @filipe cunha

Por acaso estava a pensar em colocar algum tipo de proteção no pluviômetro quando o instalar no topo do prédio, principalmente para evitar que os pássaros se entretenham a dar bicadas e também para proteger de eventual lixo que possa cair dentro do penico...

O que me recomenda ?


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Jan 2018 às 11:36)

RSS disse:


> Viva @filipe cunha
> 
> Por acaso estava a pensar em colocar algum tipo de proteção no pluviômetro quando o instalar no topo do prédio, principalmente para evitar que os pássaros se entretenham a dar bicadas e também para proteger de eventual lixo que possa cair dentro do penico...
> 
> O que me recomenda ?


Eu dentro do pluviometro da PCE, era uma desgraça, todos os anos a desmontar para limpar teias, coloquei a tal rede a envolver todo o pluviometro e nunca mais, até o modulo do RS. que contem a ventilação, e emissor está envolto nessa rede...


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2018 às 12:04)

filipe cunha disse:


> Devia fazer como fiz na minha pce, envolver o conjunto com a chamada rede mosquiteira, há anos que a minha pce não tem problemas, principalmente no pluviometro.


Obrigado Filipe pela dica ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2018 às 12:05)

RSS disse:


> 8.22 €


E onde se compra, Amazon, ou outro?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2018 às 12:07)

Fui ver o sensor e as temperaturas a esta hora e afinal já está a dar bem .
Está a dar de acordo com as estações próximas .


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Jan 2018 às 13:18)

joselamego disse:


> E onde se compra, Amazon, ou outro?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Boas
Ui nada disso, comprei por acaso no lidl, para isolar umas janelas e portas dos mosquitos e como sobrou, fiz isso, acho que qualquer aki deve vender disso...


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 13:47)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Ui nada disso, comprei por acaso no lidl, para isolar umas janelas e portas dos mosquitos e como sobrou, fiz isso, acho que qualquer aki deve vender disso...



Podes colocar uma foto para ver o tipo de malha ?
Se for muito fina, será que não vai influenciar as leituras do pluviômetro ?
Gostava de estudar melhor qual o impacto que essa solução poderá provocar nas medições...


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 13:53)

joselamego disse:


> E onde se compra, Amazon, ou outro?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Em lojas que vendam componentes electrónicos...


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 13:56)

joselamego disse:


> Fui ver o sensor e as temperaturas a esta hora e afinal já está a dar bem .
> Está a dar de acordo com as estações próximas .
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Convem desmontares e veres 
Pode ter algo lá dentro


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2018 às 14:44)

RSS disse:


> Convem desmontares e veres
> Pode ter algo lá dentro


Está bem...
Para já as medições estão corretas e humidade relativa também .
Irei ver! Obrigado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (21 Jan 2018 às 14:49)

RSS disse:


> Não acredito que sejam as pilhas...
> 
> O sensor que te digo para assoprares é o que se vê nesta imagem dentro dum circulo (chip com 6 pinos)



As pilhas do meu sensor externo, não duram um mês! Vai depender da distância a que está o sensor... creio eu...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2018 às 14:51)

lserpa disse:


> As pilhas do meu sensor externo, não duram um mês! Vai depender da distância a que está o sensor... creio eu...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Tenho 2 a 3 tracinhos , no painel de notificações 
As pilhas tem 3 meses , tal como a estação !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 18:59)

@ct1gnd já arranjei outro desafio !!!

Como o medidor de radiação solar / UV da Netatmo ainda vai demorar a sair, vou ter que arranjar uma alternativa !

Quero a minha estação com estes gráficos todos 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITAVIRA7


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 19:04)

@Werk_AG conheces algum sensor de radiação solar / UV que consiga interagir com o WeeWx, tipo ligado a um Raspberyy Pi através do GPIO ?
Ou em alternativa, que tenha um módulo de RF integrado para evitar ter que andar com fios cá por casa...


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 19:18)

lserpa disse:


> As pilhas do meu sensor externo, não duram um mês! Vai depender da distância a que está o sensor... creio eu...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Sim... a distância a que está o sensor externo do módulo principal faz variar o consumo das pilhas
Porque quando o módulo externo envia as leituras por RF, recebe uma reposta do módulo principal a confirmar ou a pedir para repetir
O módulo externo mede a intensidade com que recebe o sinal do módulo principal e depois ajusta a potencia de transmissão
Se o sinal do módulo principal chegar fraco ao módulo externo, é possível que ele transmita sempre no power máximo e assim tenha um consumo abusivo...
Também é possível que o módulo externo tenha algum problema de software/hardware que esteja a provocar isso
A forma mais simples de fazeres testes é colocares o modulo externo próximo ao módulo principal e fazeres 1/2 dúzia de leituras ao consumo, usando um multimetro na posição de mA/h
Depois colocas novamente no local onde está e fazes novas medições
Assim facilmente chegas a uma conclusão se é a distancia entre os módulos que está a causar esse consumo excessivo

Se verificares que a causa do consumo excessivo é mesmo derivado à distancia entre os módulos, passa a usar pilhas de Lithium (não recarregáveis) e vais ver que a conversa passa a ser outra...

Estou certo @ct1gnd ?
Você é que é o entendido nas RF's


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 19:29)

RSS disse:


> @Werk_AG conheces algum sensor de radiação solar / UV que consiga interagir com o WeeWx, tipo ligado a um Raspberyy Pi através do GPIO ?
> Ou em alternativa, que tenha um módulo de RF integrado para evitar ter que andar com fios cá por casa...



Já li por ai algures que existe pessoal a utilizar painéis solares como sensores de radiação solar...
Não sei até que ponto as leituras poderão ser credíveis !


----------



## ct1gnd (21 Jan 2018 às 20:23)

RSS disse:


> @ct1gnd já arranjei outro desafio !!!
> 
> Como o medidor de radiação solar / UV da Netatmo ainda vai demorar a sair, vou ter que arranjar uma alternativa !
> 
> ...


Há campeão. Não é nada meigo. Lá vai o @RSS comprar outra estação.  
Pois......  eu fiquei desiludido. Estive a ler acerca dos critérios para a atribuição da medalhinha e já vi
que eu não tenho nenhumas possibilidades. Não há meio de a minha estação enviar dados de 5 em 5 minutos.


----------



## ct1gnd (21 Jan 2018 às 20:32)

RSS disse:


> Sim... a distância a que está o sensor externo do módulo principal faz variar o consumo das pilhas
> Porque quando o módulo externo envia as leituras por RF, recebe uma reposta do módulo principal a confirmar ou a pedir para repetir
> O módulo externo mede a intensidade com que recebe o sinal do módulo principal e depois ajusta a potencia de transmissão
> Se o sinal do módulo principal chegar fraco ao módulo externo, é possível que ele transmita sempre no power máximo e assim tenha um consumo abusivo...
> ...


Eu sou entendido, mas o @RSS é que é expert na matéria.
Quase de certeza que o sinal que o modulo interno recebe é muito fraco. Mas isso pode sempre verificar-se na app da Netatmo. Se o sinal é de 1 ou 2, o melhor a fazer é deslocar um dos sensores até ter pelo menos 
3 de sinal.


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2018 às 20:37)

Amigos,
Afinal o meu sensor externo está trabalhar bem .
HR de 91% 
Temperatura atual de 10,3°C
E até as leituras no Wu estão bem 
Mesmo a minha APP da estação no tlm está atualizar frequentemente ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 21:05)

ct1gnd disse:


> Há campeão. Não é nada meigo. Lá vai o @RSS comprar outra estação.
> Pois......  eu fiquei desiludido. Estive a ler acerca dos critérios para a atribuição da medalhinha e já vi
> que eu não tenho nenhumas possibilidades. Não há meio de a minha estação enviar dados de 5 em 5 minutos.



@ct1gnd penso que a questão dos 5 minutos é irrelevante...

Eu agora estou a testar o envio de leituras a cada 10 minutos (antes enviava a cada 6 minutos).

O que me acontecia no WU é que tinha quase sempre duas leituras repetidas

O motivo é que eu ia ler à API da Netatmo a cada 5 minutos, mas como a minha estação só faz envios para os servidores da Netatmo a cada 10 minutos (apesar de enviar duas leituras logo de uma vez), de nada serve tentar ir buscar informação à Netatmo a cada 5 minutos, porque a leitura que a API devolve é a última que lá está e não encontro maneira de ir buscar a ultima e a anterior...

Demonstrando com números...

Como estava:
# 20:00 - Estação Netatmo RSS envia 2 leituras para o servidor Netatmo
# Na cloud da Netatmo ficam as leituras das 19:55 e das 20:00
# 20:00 - Faço um PULL DATA (pedir dados) à API da Netatmo
# Só recebo a ultima leitura das 20:00 ; a leitura das 19:55 não a consigo obter
# 20:00 - Faço um PUSH DATA (enviar dados) à API da WU e envio a leitura que obtive do servidor Netatmo às 20:00
# 20:05 - Faço um PULL DATA (pedir dados) à API da Netatmo
# Recebo novamente a leitura que foi enviada às 20:00, porque a minha Netatmo ainda não voltou a fazer novo envio para os servidores Netatmo
# 20:06 - Faço um PUSH DATA (enviar dados) à API da WU e envio novamente as leituras repetidas que obtive do servidor Netatmo às 20:00

Como está agora:
# 20:00 - Estação Netatmo RSS envia 2 leituras para o servidor Netatmo
# Na cloud da Netatmo ficam as leituras das 19:55 e das 20:00
# 20:00 - Faço um PULL DATA (pedir dados) à API da Netatmo
# Só recebo a ultima leitura das 20:00 ; a leitura das 19:55 não a consigo obter
# 20:00 - Faço um PUSH DATA (enviar dados) à API da WU e envio a leitura que obtive do servidor Netatmo às 20:00
# 20:10 - Estação Netatmo RSS envia 2 leituras para o servidor Netatmo
# Na cloud da Netatmo ficam as leituras das 20:05 e das 20:10
# 20:10 - Faço um PULL DATA (pedir dados) à API da Netatmo
# Só recebo a ultima leitura das 20:10 ; a leitura das 20:05 não a consigo obter
# 20:10 - Faço um PUSH DATA (enviar dados) à API da WU e envio a leitura que obtive do servidor Netatmo às 20:10

Usando este ultimo critério, só actualizo de 10 em 10 minutos no WU, mas evito ter leituras repetidas
A forma de dar a volta a isto, caso a Netatmo não publique com muito atraso as leituras em https://my.netatmo.com/app/station é fazer um scrap à pagina web a cada 5 minutos e assim consigo obter as leituras intermédias que perco via API...

P.S. Qualquer dia escrevo um livro sobre as Weather Stations Netatmo


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 21:10)

joselamego disse:


> Amigos,
> Afinal o meu sensor externo está trabalhar bem .
> HR de 91%
> Temperatura atual de 10,3°C
> ...



A aranha deve ter ido ver a familia durante o fim de semana
2ª feira ela volta
Fica descansado


----------



## ct1gnd (21 Jan 2018 às 21:11)

Se não existisse um @RSS tinha que ser inventado e este tópico já tinha morrido,
Foi de madrugada essas alterações.


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 21:18)

ct1gnd disse:


> Se não existisse um @RSS tinha que ser inventado e este tópico já tinha morrido,



LOL

Se soubesse o que sei hoje nunca tinha comprado uma Netatmo !
Quem havia de dizer que aqueles tubinhos pequinininhos de alumínio dão uma trabalheira tamanho dum elefante !

Só comprei a Netatmo porque eles diziam que ela falava bem com a minha Alexa !
Nunca imaginei que tivesse que escrever tanto código para conseguir enviar umas simples leituras para a WU !


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 21:20)

ct1gnd disse:


> Foi de madrugada essas alterações.



Por volta das 04:18 AM !
Nunca tinha tido insónias antes de ter comprado a Netatmo 
Não a recomendo a ninguém que seja nervoso...


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 21:25)

ct1gnd disse:


> Não há meio de a minha estação enviar dados de 5 em 5 minutos.



Gostava eu que o meu problema fosse só esse !

Tive tanta ou tão pouca sorte que arranjei logo dois vizinhos com estações Davis de topo e ambas medalhadas !


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 21:41)

RSS disse:


> @ct1gnd penso que a questão dos 5 minutos é irrelevante...
> 
> Eu agora estou a testar o envio de leituras a cada 10 minutos (antes enviava a cada 6 minutos).
> 
> ...



@ct1gnd não sei se teve alguma coisa a ver com a alteração que fiz de madrugada, mas ambas as minhas vizinhas Davis perderam as medalhas 

Se eu não posso ter, eles também não 

Acho que as bases de dados do WU agora ficaram baralhadas e não consideram nenhuma das três estações credível 

Ou então vão me dar as 2 estrelas que tiraram às outras estações !!!


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2018 às 21:57)

RSS disse:


> @ct1gnd não sei se teve alguma coisa a ver com a alteração que fiz de madrugada, mas ambas as minhas vizinhas Davis perderam as medalhas
> 
> Se eu não posso ter, eles também não
> 
> ...


És o máximo RSS,
Ainda vais conseguir as medalhas da Wu e escrever um livro sobre a complexidade das estações Netatmo .
Eu comprei Netatmo devido a questões físicas e estar numa casa alugada..tivesse eu casa própria comprava ou Acurite ou Davis 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RSS (21 Jan 2018 às 22:05)

joselamego disse:


> És o máximo RSS,
> Ainda vais conseguir as medalhas da Wu e escrever um livro sobre a complexidade das estações Netatmo .
> Eu comprei Netatmo devido a questões físicas e estar numa casa alugada..tivesse eu casa própria comprava ou Acurite ou Davis
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Davis também me parece que aquilo funciona tão bem que depois não dá luta nenhuma...
Acaba por se tornar monótono !


----------



## remember (21 Jan 2018 às 22:49)

Lá se foram as netatmo do mapa, pelo menos as com netatmo software, deixou também de aparecer dados de novo no "Summary"


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2018 às 23:07)

remember disse:


> Lá se foram as netatmo do mapa, pelo menos as com netatmo software, deixou também de aparecer dados de novo no "Summary"


A minha continua a aparecer no WU 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Jan 2018 às 23:14)

joselamego disse:


> A minha continua a aparecer no WU
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk




Pois, aparecem apenas as outras com meteoware... a minha aparece também, as outras duplicadas desapareceram!


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2018 às 23:15)

remember disse:


> Lá se foram as netatmo do mapa, pelo menos as com netatmo software, deixou de aparecer dados de novo no "Summary"
> 
> Pois, aparecem apenas as outras com meteoware... a minha aparece também, as outras duplicadas desapareceram!


Então as que tem meteoware , tal como a tua, continuam no WU

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (21 Jan 2018 às 23:20)

remember disse:


> Lá se foram as netatmo do mapa, pelo menos as com netatmo software, deixou também de aparecer dados de novo no "Summary"


Já tinha reparado nisso ontem, pois a mim só me aparecia 1 estação. E as estatísticas desapareceram, mas isso para todos.


----------



## ct1gnd (21 Jan 2018 às 23:23)

RSS disse:


> LOL
> 
> Se soubesse o que sei hoje nunca tinha comprado uma Netatmo !
> Quem havia de dizer que aqueles tubinhos pequinininhos de alumínio dão uma trabalheira tamanho dum elefante !
> ...


Mas a Netatmo anda a namorar com a Alexa?
Este rapaz é fantástico. Escreveu tantos códigos, tantos códigos, que deu cabo das medalhas dos vizinhos.


----------



## RSS (22 Jan 2018 às 09:27)

ct1gnd disse:


> Mas a Netatmo anda a namorar com a Alexa?
> Este rapaz é fantástico. Escreveu tantos códigos, tantos códigos, que deu cabo das medalhas dos vizinhos.



Bom dia !

Dão-se bastante bem as duas e conversam que se farta !
Logo faço um vídeo para vocês verem :-)

As minhas vizinhas continuam sem medalhas...
Tenho que desabilitar o anemômetro para ver se a minha ainda aparece com o circulo a tracejado no WU
Quando isso acontece é sinal que o WU está a considerar que as leituras não estão OK
Se o circulo aparecer completo é bom sinal !


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Jan 2018 às 09:46)

RSS disse:


> Bom dia !
> 
> Dão-se bastante bem as duas e conversam que se farta !
> Logo faço um vídeo para vocês verem :-)
> ...


Cá ficamos todos á espera desse video, vai ser giro.
Estou admirado por a sua estação ainda não ter sido contamplada com uma Goldstar, pois eu tenho acompanhado com muito interesse e os valores estão muito bons. Será por ser uma Netatmo?


----------



## RSS (22 Jan 2018 às 11:46)

ct1gnd disse:


> Cá ficamos todos á espera desse video, vai ser giro.
> Estou admirado por a sua estação ainda não ter sido contamplada com uma Goldstar, pois eu tenho acompanhado com muito interesse e os valores estão muito bons. *Será por ser uma Netatmo?*



Não seja por isso !
Altero já o nome do fabricante


----------



## RSS (22 Jan 2018 às 16:07)

Werk_AG disse:


> E sem dados em tempo real, como é que se pode, por exemplo avaliar e registar rajadas de vento? Ela envia o valor da máxima rajada de vento, registada entre cada periodo de uploads de dados? E a taxa de precipitação, como é? Por vezes, acontecem (cada vez mais) chuvadas muito fortes que duram apenas uns minutos. Como é que a NETATMO reporta a taxa de precipitação?



Boa tarde @Werk_AG 

Aqui está a resposta oficial à sua dúvida :

Hello,

Thank you for your email.

The module sensors take one measure every five minutes for the station, the outdoor module and the additional indoor module for everything except the sound which is measured constantly and an average is calculated every five minutes.

The modules all send the data recorded to the main station. The main station uploads it every ten minutes.

Have a great day,



Alexandra
Netatmo Customer Service


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Jan 2018 às 23:00)

@RSS Desde as 21:00 o seu anemómetro deixou de funcionar. É uma experiencia? O circulo já está a tracejado.


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Jan 2018 às 23:02)

As leituras desta estação estarão corretas para uma Goldstar?
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI6#history


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jan 2018 às 23:18)

ct1gnd disse:


> As leituras desta estação estarão corretas para uma Goldstar?
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI6#history



Por que razão diz que não estão corretas? A que dados se refere? Se for à temperatura, não se espante, porque aquela estação tanto quanto apurei está instalada numa zona de inversão térmica. A única coisa que eu estranho por vezes nela são alguns registos de velocidade de vento. Mas o WU não se preocupa muito com isso, enfim, aqui a estação da Ermida do colega Keipha, há muito que faz leituras erróneas de HR%, no entanto a estação continua assinalada como estação de referência. Penso que os critérios deles não são muito rigorosos.


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Jan 2018 às 23:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por que razão diz que não estão corretas? A que dados se refere? Se for à temperatura, não se espante, porque aquela estação tanto quanto apurei está instalada numa zona de inversão térmica. A única coisa que eu estranho por vezes nela são alguns registos de velocidade de vento. Mas o WU não se preocupa muito com isso, enfim, aqui a estação da Ermida do colega Keipha, há muito que faz leituras erróneas de HR%, no entanto a estação continua assinalada como estação de referência. Penso que os critérios deles não são muito rigorosos.


Pois eu também acho. Eu estranhei, a mesma temperatura e sem vento nenhum horas a fio. Eu somente perguntei para poder entender como funcionam as Goldstar, pois ainda não percebi bem.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jan 2018 às 00:06)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois eu também acho. Eu estranhei, a mesma temperatura e sem vento nenhum horas a fio. Eu somente perguntei para poder entender como funcionam as Goldstar, pois ainda não percebi bem.



Pois, efetivamente, acho que os dados da velocidade do vento estão algo deturpados. Já da temperatura sempre que o céu está limpo por estes dias, tende a registar valores bastante baixos devido certamente a inversão térmica, aquela zona de Rio de Loba tem vários pontos propícios a inversão térmica, e isso poderá confirmar o @Nickname .  Quanto aos critérios a única coisa que tenho conhecimento é destes parâmetros (que são averiguados durante 5 dias seguidos) : http://help.wunderground.com/knowle...9-are-you-a-quality-gold-star-weather-station


----------



## RSS (23 Jan 2018 às 00:26)

ct1gnd disse:


> @RSS Desde as 21:00 o seu anemómetro deixou de funcionar. É uma experiencia? O circulo já está a tracejado.



Sim
Desactivei-o
Aprendi como funcionam as Netatmo
Agora vou aprender como funciona a WU !


ct1gnd disse:


> As leituras desta estação estarão corretas para uma Goldstar?
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI6#history



Não tem vizinhos próximos
Quaisquer leituras que envie servem, desde que não ultrapassem os mínimos/máximos estipulados pela WU
Basta enviar 5 dias seguidos sem qualquer falha e torna-se forte candidata à medalha


----------



## remember (23 Jan 2018 às 13:46)

Xiiiii será que estou a ver bem???  A netatmo e o WU entenderam-se e estão as estações a actualizar de 10 em 10 minutos???? 
Edit: com algumas leituras espaçadas, mas parece que estão a trabalhar nisso!


----------



## ct1gnd (23 Jan 2018 às 14:00)

RSS disse:


> Boa tarde @Werk_AG
> 
> 
> The module sensors take one measure every five minutes for the station, the outdoor module and the additional indoor module for everything except the sound which is measured constantly and an average is calculated every five minutes.
> ...


Então as leituras enviadas nesses 10 minutos, são o resultado das médias medidas dentro desse tempo. É isso @RSS ?


----------



## ct1gnd (23 Jan 2018 às 14:04)

RSS disse:


> Sim
> Desactivei-o
> Aprendi como funcionam as Netatmo
> Agora vou aprender como funciona a WU !
> ...


Pois, tudo bem, mas então porque diabo a sua por exemplo, não foi contemplada?
Tem enviado dados fidedignos. É isso que eu ainda não entendo nos critérios que eles utilizam.
Então faça lá o favor de estudar bem essa situação e depois comunique aqui ao pessoal.


----------



## ct1gnd (23 Jan 2018 às 14:08)

remember disse:


> Xiiiii será que estou a ver bem???  A netatmo e o WU entenderam-se e estão as estações a actualizar de 10 em 10 minutos????
> Edit: com algumas leituras espaçadas, mas parece que estão a trabalhar nisso!


Deus o oiça.
Mas a minha continua igual.
Está a utilizar o meteoware ou o software da Netatmo?


----------



## remember (23 Jan 2018 às 14:15)

ct1gnd disse:


> Deus o oiça.
> Mas a minha continua igual.
> Está a utilizar o meteoware ou o software da Netatmo?



Está igual porque deve ter desactivado a que utiliza o netatmo software. 
Como ainda estava a estudar qual delas manter, tenho deixado a do netatmo software ligada, aparecem duas no mapa, mas asim consigo comparar os dados que as duas enviam.


----------



## joselamego (23 Jan 2018 às 14:33)

remember disse:


> Está igual porque deve ter desactivado a que utiliza o netatmo software.
> Como ainda estava a estudar qual delas manter, tenho deixado a do netatmo software ligada, aparecem duas no mapa, mas asim consigo comparar os dados que as duas enviam.


Eu também tenho as duas ligadas, meteoware e Netatmo e assim eu consigo receber atualizações de 10 em 10 m da minha estação , no WU

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (24 Jan 2018 às 17:51)

remember disse:


> Está igual porque deve ter desactivado a que utiliza o netatmo software.
> Como ainda estava a estudar qual delas manter, tenho deixado a do netatmo software ligada, aparecem duas no mapa, mas asim consigo comparar os dados que as duas enviam.


Tenho as 2 a transmitir dados. Ontem por estes lados estivemos sem serviços de internet, telefone, televisão. Já não consegui acompanhar.
Hoje vim cá e os dados transmitidos pelo software da Netatmo já não aparecem, somente por Meteoware.


----------



## remember (24 Jan 2018 às 23:11)

ct1gnd disse:


> Tenho as 2 a transmitir dados. Ontem por estes lados estivemos sem serviços de internet, telefone, televisão. Já não consegui acompanhar.
> Hoje vim cá e os dados transmitidos pelo software da Netatmo já não aparecem, somente por Meteoware.



Foi sol de pouca dura... O WU ainda não deve estar a funcionar a 100%, estão todas off as que utilizam o software da marca!


----------



## Werk_AG (25 Jan 2018 às 01:32)

RSS disse:


> Já li por ai algures que existe pessoal a utilizar painéis solares como sensores de radiação solar...
> Não sei até que ponto as leituras poderão ser credíveis !



Talvez não sejam bem paineis solares, mas sim alguns conjuntos de celulas fotovoltaicas... na verdade, excepto os verdadeiros piranometros (tudo para bem mais de mil euros), todos os sensores de radiação solar de custos medianos (incluindo o da Davis) são baseados em algo muito semelhante a uma celula solar...

Se estiver interessado na teoria que está na base dos sensores de radiação solar que utilizam celulas fotovoltaicas, clique no link abaixo e consulte o artigo original da autoria de Charles G. Wright,

http://chuck-wright.com/projects/pv-measure.html

E aqui: http://www.meteocercal.info/forum/Thread-Medindo-a-Radiacao-Solar-com-base-em-Celulas-Fotovoltaicas
mais alguma informação sobre o tema em Português.

Quanto à credibilidade das leituras, quando construido com o tipo de celulas correcto, e bem calibrado, pode comparar as leituras com qualquer um dos ditos piranometros de silicio.

Já agora, isto é o que está dentro de um sensor de radiação solar da Davis, imagine lá o que é o sensor...


----------



## remember (31 Jan 2018 às 23:02)

Boas, dificilmente alguma Netatmo conseguirá ser "gold" a estação que aqui perto de mim costuma ser gold, voltou hoje a reportar e adivinhem... Sim ainda nem 12h passaram e já é gold  devem ter uns critérios


----------



## ct1gnd (1 Fev 2018 às 00:08)

remember disse:


> Boas, dificilmente alguma Netatmo conseguirá ser "gold" a estação que aqui perto de mim costuma ser gold, voltou hoje a reportar e adivinhem... Sim ainda nem 12h passaram e já é gold  devem ter uns critérios


Vais ver que o @RSS ainda vai ser.


----------



## remember (14 Fev 2018 às 22:53)

Boas, estou a pensar instalar o Wind gauge, existe alguma forma de fixar sem ser com o suporte da Netatmo?


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Fev 2018 às 20:23)

remember disse:


> Boas, estou a pensar instalar o Wind gauge, existe alguma forma de fixar sem ser com o suporte da Netatmo?


Olá @remember 
Aqui tens várias fotos de como colegas fixaram a rain gauge. Podes tirar algumas ideias e aproveitares para a wind gauge.
https://www.pinterest.pt/netatmo/netatmo-rain-gauge/
Eu como não tenho muita habilidade para bricolage, comprei quando tinha a oferta do suporte.


----------



## remember (15 Fev 2018 às 23:06)

ct1gnd disse:


> Olá @remember
> Aqui tens várias fotos de como colegas fixaram a rain gauge. Podes tirar algumas ideias e aproveitares para a wind gauge.
> https://www.pinterest.pt/netatmo/netatmo-rain-gauge/
> Eu como não tenho muita habilidade para bricolage, comprei quando tinha a oferta do suporte.



Obrigado pela ajuda, vou ainda pensar se compro o suporte ou não. Comprei o wind gauge com 15% de desconto!


----------



## remember (15 Fev 2018 às 23:14)

Alguém me sabe explicar o porque, dos meus gráficos estarem sempre com uma hora de atraso no WU?


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Fev 2018 às 22:24)

remember disse:


> Obrigado pela ajuda, vou ainda pensar se compro o suporte ou não. Comprei o wind gauge com 15% de desconto!


Pelos vistos já está a funcionar. Como foi a instalação?
Já só falta a rain gauge.


----------



## remember (16 Fev 2018 às 23:13)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pelos vistos já está a funcionar. Como foi a instalação?
> Já só falta a rain gauge.



Sim já, aquelas abraçadeiras do suporte são lixadas  é normal o wind gauge não chegar ao fim da rosca do suporte?


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Fev 2018 às 00:02)

remember disse:


> Sim já, aquelas abraçadeiras do suporte são lixadas  é normal o wind gauge não chegar ao fim da rosca do suporte?


No meu fiz assim. Enrosquei o parafuso e depois fixei aquela rodinha preta a servir de contra-porca. 
Conseguis-te algo que eu ainda não  consegui. Vento a 0 km.


----------



## remember (18 Fev 2018 às 00:00)

ct1gnd disse:


> No meu fiz assim. Enrosquei o parafuso e depois fixei aquela rodinha preta a servir de contra-porca.
> Conseguis-te algo que eu ainda não  consegui. Vento a 0 km.



Até ver têm estado a funcionar bem, porque que na app aparece um icone redondo em vez de aparecer a seta com a direcção?
Outra coisa que gostava que me explicasses é o porque de não conseguir ter o sunset/sunrise correctos e os gráficos...
Qual é o teu timezone na app/portal ?


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Fev 2018 às 10:31)

remember disse:


> Até ver têm estado a funcionar bem, porque que na app aparece um icone redondo em vez de aparecer a seta com a direcção?
> Outra coisa que gostava que me explicasses é o porque de não conseguir ter o sunset/sunrise correctos e os gráficos...
> Qual é o teu timezone na app/portal ?


Isso de não aparecer a seta é porque o vento é muito fraco ou sem vento. Se reparares agora já aparece e se o vento for muito forte já aparece mais ou menos como um t. Se for ainda mais forte vai aparecer um t com 2 traços. Depende da velocidade do vento. Onde colocas-te o sensor?
Não entendi o resto das perguntas.


----------



## remember (18 Fev 2018 às 10:46)

ct1gnd disse:


> Isso de não aparecer a seta é porque o vento é muito fraco ou sem vento. Se reparares agora já aparece e se o vento for muito forte já aparece mais ou menos como um t. Se for ainda mais forte vai aparecer um t com 2 traços. Depende da velocidade do vento. Onde colocas-te o sensor?
> Não entendi o resto das perguntas.



Sim, já percebi obrigado... Já tinha visto essa informação do vento no site do WU. 

O sensor está próximo do RS, os meus gráficos continuam a aparecer com uma hora de atraso, apesar de na APP e no portal mynetatmo estar correcta.

Tenho como europe/lisbon na APP e no portal


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Fev 2018 às 21:03)

remember disse:


> Sim, já percebi obrigado... Já tinha visto essa informação do vento no site do WU.
> 
> O sensor está próximo do RS, os meus gráficos continuam a aparecer com uma hora de atraso, apesar de na APP e no portal mynetatmo estar correcta.
> 
> Tenho como europe/lisbon na APP e no portal


O sensor do vento, estar próximo do RS, não quer dizer nada. Está livre de obstáculos? A quantos metros do solo? O meu está a cerca de 7 metros do chão, mas acho que precisava mais um pouquinho.
Se tens o time zone Europe/Lisbon, está correto. Os dados são enviados através da app da Netatmo, não é verdade? E se enviares os dados através da Meteoware, acontece o mesmo? Envia um email ao WU, para ver se te podem ajudar.
Desculpa não te conseguir ajudar mais, mas os meus conhecimentos são muito limitados.


----------



## joselamego (18 Fev 2018 às 21:13)

Boas,
O meu meteoware esta com a hora errada , do nascer e pôr de sol...
Mas no WU já me dá correta , o que é talvez estranho !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Fev 2018 às 21:31)

ct1gnd disse:


> O sensor do vento, estar próximo do RS, não quer dizer nada. Está livre de obstáculos? A quantos metros do solo? O meu está a cerca de 7 metros do chão, mas acho que precisava mais um pouquinho.
> Se tens o time zone Europe/Lisbon, está correto. Os dados são enviados através da app da Netatmo, não é verdade? E se enviares os dados através da Meteoware, acontece o mesmo? Envia um email ao WU, para ver se te podem ajudar.
> Desculpa não te conseguir ajudar mais, mas os meus conhecimentos são muito limitados.



No problem  sim têm obstáculos, a parede, porque está próximo da mesma, mas não tenho alternativa quanto à instalação, pelo menos por enquanto. Quanto a altura têm mais que o suficiente.

Mas de qualquer maneira é de louvar, tanto o RS, como o Wind gauge... Dados de uma estação com "goldstar": 13,6°C actuais, 47% de HR rajada de 19km

Dados Netatmo:
14,2°C, 47% de HR e rajada de 21km

Esta estação só tem um problema, não passa dos 80% de HR logo não percebo bem os critérios "goldstar" quando chove vai para humidades de 15% o que é mais estranho...

Quanto aos gráficos, já reparei que outras netatmo tem o mesmo problema, horas do nascer e por do sol erradas e gráficos com uma hora de "atraso", a comunicação está correcta, mas por exemplo a leitura das 21:33, aparece como 20:33 no WU...


----------



## remember (26 Fev 2018 às 13:59)

Boas, trago novidades... como sou bastante curioso, tenho andado de volta do domoticz e consegui que a estação emita de 5 em 5 minutos, o meu único problema é a pressão que dá valores esquisitos e apesar de ontem andar com a calculadora, não consigo perceber a relação dos valores. Quanto ao resto dos valores, temperatura, humidade tudo correcto, o vento é que não consegui perceber se estava tudo correcto, mas agora vou fazendo testes com mais tempo.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=Ivilafra12#history


----------



## ct1gnd (26 Fev 2018 às 17:54)

remember disse:


> Boas, trago novidades... como sou bastante curioso, tenho andado de volta do domoticz e consegui que a estação emita de 5 em 5 minutos, o meu único problema é a pressão que dá valores esquisitos e apesar de ontem andar com a calculadora, não consigo perceber a relação dos valores. Quanto ao resto dos valores, temperatura, humidade tudo correcto, o vento é que não consegui perceber se estava tudo correcto, mas agora vou fazendo testes com mais tempo.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=Ivilafra12#history


Boa. Tens de ensinar aí o pessoal. Mas estive agora a ver no WU e mantem-se igual. Não atualiza de 5 em 5 minutos.


----------



## remember (26 Fev 2018 às 23:49)

Estás a ver a do netatmo  tens que ver a domoticz que é a que deixei o link, só está on, quando testo!


----------



## Werk_AG (27 Fev 2018 às 06:03)

remember disse:


> ... tenho andado de volta do domoticz e consegui que a estação emita de 5 em 5 minutos,



Será a estação que emite de 5 em 5 minutos ou será o software (domoticz) que faz um upload de dados para o WU a cada 5 minutos.
Analizando os (poucos) dados disponíveis, verifica-se que estes se repetem a cada dois ou tres uploads, o que parece revelar que os dados que chegam ao software (domoticz) provenientes do hardware (estação) na realidade são actualizados a cada 15 minutos. A frequência de upload para o WU que determinado software possa fazer, nada tem a ver com frequência com que se obtêm amostragens dos dados meteorológicos.

Para que os dados na tabela do WU lhe estejam a aparecer a cada 5 minutos, muito provavelmente, na realidade o domoticz estará a fazer um upload a cada 2.5 minutos, pois normalmente o intervalo de tempo entre dados, mostrado nas tabelas do WU, é o dobro da frequência de upload. Envios a cada 3 minutos dados na tabela de 6 em 6, envios a cada 4 minutos dados na tabela de 8 em 8. Isto é o que tenho podido observar ao fim de vários anos de uso do WU, e com envios a partir de 3 estações diferentes.


----------



## remember (27 Fev 2018 às 07:11)

Werk_AG disse:


> Será a estação que emite de 5 em 5 minutos ou será o software (domoticz) que faz um upload de dados para o WU a cada 5 minutos.
> Analizando os (poucos) dados disponíveis, verifica-se que estes se repetem a cada dois ou tres uploads, o que parece revelar que os dados que chegam ao software (domoticz) provenientes do hardware (estação) na realidade são actualizados a cada 15 minutos. A frequência de upload para o WU que determinado software possa fazer, nada tem a ver com frequência com que se obtêm amostragens dos dados meteorológicos.
> 
> Para que os dados na tabela do WU lhe estejam a aparecer a cada 5 minutos, muito provavelmente, na realidade o domoticz estará a fazer um upload a cada 2.5 minutos, pois normalmente o intervalo de tempo entre dados, mostrado nas tabelas do WU, é o dobro da frequência de upload. Envios a cada 3 minutos dados na tabela de 6 em 6, envios a cada 4 minutos dados na tabela de 8 em 8. Isto é o que tenho podido observar ao fim de vários anos de uso do WU, e com envios a partir de 3 estações diferentes.



@Werk_AG obrigado pela resposta e partilha de conhecimento, do que sei a estação emite a cada 5 minutos, pelo menos no portal mynetatmo, mas isso da frequência do WU, desconhecia, quer dizer que devia ter um intervalo de actualização de 2,5m?

Os dados repetiram-se porque realmente as leituras eram iguais enquanto esteve ligado, mas vou tentar deixar ligado um dia para ver o comportamento, obrigado mais uma vez, pela partilha de experiência.

Já agora sendo a leitura de 1006,8 hPa, o script muda para 64 ou 65, sabe porquê ou tem alguma ideia? Não consigo entender a relação...


----------



## remember (27 Fev 2018 às 21:27)

Dá ou não dá?
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAFRA12#history


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Fev 2018 às 22:04)

Sim. Assim já dá.
Mas tens de ter o PC sempre ligado? Como é que isso funciona?
Mas os dados não achas que se repetem?


----------



## remember (27 Fev 2018 às 22:08)

ct1gnd disse:


> Sim. Assim já dá.
> Mas tens de ter o PC sempre ligado? Como é que isso funciona?
> Mas os dados não achas que se repetem?



Sim hoje deixei o pc ligado desde manhã, mas estou a ver uma alternativa ao pc... Estou a utilizar um script com o Domoticz, que faz as leituras do portal mynetatmo e envia para o WU.

Quando os dados se repetem ou é porque a estação está off ou porque estou a mexer no código, durante o dia esteve sempre a "bombar" e os dados que se repetem nomeadamente a temperatura, repetem-se porque são os dados enviados pelo portal.


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Mar 2018 às 18:00)

@RSS o temporal de ontem fez por aí muitos estragos?


----------



## remember (6 Mar 2018 às 16:25)

Depois de tanto esforço... Gold Star... Afinal as Netatmo também tem direito.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAFRA12#history


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 16:28)

remember disse:


> Depois de tanto esforço... Gold Star... Afinal as Netatmo também tem direito.
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAFRA12#history


Uauuuu.....
Parabéns !
Como conseguistes?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (6 Mar 2018 às 17:12)

remember disse:


> Depois de tanto esforço... Gold Star... Afinal as Netatmo também tem direito.
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAFRA12#history


Boa. Mas para se conseguir isso, tem que se ter outro software que não seja Netatmo. Verdade?
É dificil a instalação? Tens o computador sempre ligado?


----------



## remember (6 Mar 2018 às 23:01)

joselamego disse:


> Uauuuu.....
> Parabéns !
> Como conseguistes?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk





ct1gnd disse:


> Boa. Mas para se conseguir isso, tem que se ter outro software que não seja Netatmo. Verdade?
> É dificil a instalação? Tens o computador sempre ligado?




Para dizer a verdade entrei nesta experiência de deixar o PC ligado na desportiva, porque não esperava tal coisa... Foi só testar os 5 dias com o PC sempre ligado, domoticz a enviar dados para o WU e voilá...
Da minha experiência o que posso concluir é que o problema não deverá estar do lado do WU, porque como podem ver, com outros processos consegue-se enviar dados para o WU com frequência. De momento, sim o pc está ligado, mas estou a ver alternativas para que o envio seja feito de outra forma.

Para ser sincero nunca tinha visto uma netatmo com gold star, mas depois de umas noites de volta do código e de alguns problemas iniciais de conversão de dados lá consegui, o processo não é nada dificil.


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 23:08)

remember disse:


> Para dizer a verdade entrei nesta experiência de deixar o PC ligado na desportiva, porque não esperava tal coisa... Foi só testar os 5 dias com o PC sempre ligado, domoticz a enviar dados para o WU e voilá...
> Da minha experiência o que posso concluir é que o problema não deverá estar do lado do WU, porque como podem ver, com outros processos consegue-se enviar dados para o WU com frequência. De momento, sim o pc está ligado, mas estou a ver alternativas para que o envio seja feito de outra forma.
> 
> Para ser sincero nunca tinha visto uma netatmo com gold star, mas depois de umas noites de volta do código e de alguns problemas iniciais de conversão de dados lá consegui, o processo não é nada dificil.



Como instalaste o domticz?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Mar 2018 às 23:11)

joselamego disse:


> Como instalaste o domticz?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


http://domoticz.com/downloads/ 

Escolhe stable faz o download e instala!


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 23:12)

remember disse:


> http://domoticz.com/downloads/
> 
> Escolhe stable faz o download e instala!


E depois de instalar no PC ? Ele debita dados de 5 em 5 minutos para o WU?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Mar 2018 às 23:16)

Tens que adicionar os dispositivos no portal Domoticz e a frequência e depois configurar o "Lua" script


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 23:20)

remember disse:


> Tens que adicionar os dispositivos no portal Domoticz e a frequência e depois configurar o "Lua" script


Qual a frequência ? E o que é a lua script? 
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Mar 2018 às 23:23)

joselamego disse:


> Qual a frequência ? E o que é a lua script?
> Obrigado !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Queres configurar isso?


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 23:29)

remember disse:


> Queres configurar isso?


Sim, se puder ser 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Mar 2018 às 23:31)

Já Sabes que vais ter que deixar o pc ligado por enquanto... ando ai a ver opções de momento para contornar isto!


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 23:34)

remember disse:


> Já Sabes que vais ter que deixar o pc ligado por enquanto... ando ai a ver opções de momento para contornar isto!


Eu já tenho o meu ligado , com o meteoware 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Mar 2018 às 23:37)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, se puder ser
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk





joselamego disse:


> Eu já tenho o meu ligado , com o meteoware
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Sabes que o meteoware não necessita do pc ligado? o unico problema do meteoware é as leituras no WU de 20 em 20 minutos.

Já tens tudo instalado? Vês o portal do domoticz no teu browser de internet?


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 23:41)

remember disse:


> Sabes que o meteoware não necessita do pc ligado? o unico problema do meteoware é as leituras no WU de 20 em 20 minutos.
> 
> Já tens tudo instalado? Vês o portal do domoticz no teu browser de internet?



Vou instalar agora o domoticz

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 23:45)

remember disse:


> Sabes que o meteoware não necessita do pc ligado? o unico problema do meteoware é as leituras no WU de 20 em 20 minutos.
> 
> Já tens tudo instalado? Vês o portal do domoticz no teu browser de internet?


Já instalei e agora ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Mar 2018 às 23:46)

joselamego disse:


> Já instalei e agora ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Apareceu-te uma página web com o painel do domoticz?


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 23:47)

remember disse:


> Apareceu-te uma página web com o painel do domoticz?


Sim 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Mar 2018 às 23:53)

Vai a configuração=> Hardware
E depois aparece-te uma página com algo parecido:
Habilitado (visto)
Nome: Teste(exemplo)
Tipo: Netatmo
Acabou o tempo: 5 minutos (frequencia) de actualização, meti cinco minutos por causa das leituras do portal mynetatmo
Utilizador WU
e Pass


----------



## joselamego (6 Mar 2018 às 23:53)

remember disse:


> Apareceu-te uma página web com o painel do domoticz?


Preferes que te ligue ? Posso ligar hoje ou amanhã ...quando puderes !
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Mar 2018 às 23:58)

joselamego disse:


> Preferes que te ligue ? Posso ligar hoje ou amanhã ...quando puderes !
> Obrigado !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Vê a pm, para não enchermos isto com posts


----------



## ct1gnd (13 Mar 2018 às 17:36)

@remember já não tens medalhinha? Que se passou.
Continuas com o PC sempre ligado, ou arranjas-te solução?


----------



## remember (14 Mar 2018 às 23:20)

ct1gnd disse:


> @remember já não tens medalhinha? Que se passou.
> Continuas com o PC sempre ligado, ou arranjas-te solução?



A semana passada deu-lhe a "panca" e deixou de reportar retiraram logo a medalha lol e foi só umas horas, a do @joselamego foi quase um dia e continua com a medalha LOL
Sempre ligado até ver...


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Mar 2018 às 00:06)

remember disse:


> A semana passada deu-lhe a "panca" e deixou de reportar retiraram logo a medalha lol e foi só umas horas, a do @joselamego foi quase um dia e continua com a medalha LOL
> Sempre ligado até ver...


A do @joselamego continua com ela, mas está a utilizar o Meteoware.
Sinceramente ainda não entendi muito bem o WU. Tenho estações proximas com dados fora dos parâmetros e têm, outras mais certinha e nada.
Penso que as estações que transmitem pelo software Netatmo, já estão novamente offline.


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2018 às 00:23)

ct1gnd disse:


> A do @joselamego continua com ela, mas está a utilizar o Meteoware.
> Sinceramente ainda não entendi muito bem o WU. Tenho estações proximas com dados fora dos parâmetros e têm, outras mais certinha e nada.
> Penso que as estações que transmitem pelo software Netatmo, já estão novamente offline.


Eu estava com o domoctiz,( o Remember ajudou me)  mas a precipitação dava dados errados e mudei para o meteoware e continuo com a medalha. ..a precipitação agora dá correta .....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Mar 2018 às 13:44)

ct1gnd disse:


> A do @joselamego continua com ela, mas está a utilizar o Meteoware.
> Sinceramente ainda não entendi muito bem o WU. Tenho estações proximas com dados fora dos parâmetros e têm, outras mais certinha e nada.
> Penso que as estações que transmitem pelo software Netatmo, já estão novamente offline.



Estão todas off as que utilizam netatmo software, desconhecendo o que se passa. Quanto aos parâmetros de avaliação do WU, têm que emitir durante 5 dias consecutivos, com um intervalo de tempo aceitável, já vi estações com 10 minutos de espaçamento entre leituras e com a certificação, depois falam também na comparação de dados com estações vizinhas, não sei se têm mais critérios...



joselamego disse:


> Eu estava com o domoctiz,( o Remember ajudou me)  mas a precipitação dava dados errados e mudei para o meteoware e continuo com a medalha. ..a precipitação agora dá correta .....
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Duvido que esteja a emitir com meteoware, a estação de inicio estava a emitir com domoticz e aparecia meteoware, só depois actualizou... digo isto porque têm leituras de 5 em 5 minutos e o meteoware recebe do portal mynetatmo de 10 em 10 minutos e transmite para o WU de 20 em 20, não sei o porquê destes espaçamentos até porque o netatmo software espaçava ainda mais as leituras.

@joselamego tens que desactivar o evento do "Lua" script


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Mar 2018 às 13:54)

remember disse:


> Estão todas off as que utilizam netatmo software, desconhecendo o que se passa. Quanto aos parâmetros de avaliação do WU, têm que emitir durante 5 dias consecutivos, com um intervalo de tempo aceitável, já vi estações com 10 minutos de espaçamento entre leituras e com a certificação, depois falam também na comparação de dados com estações vizinhas, não sei se têm mais critérios...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu escrevi isso, porque onde diz "acerca desta estação", está mencionado software meteoware, mas realmente admirei transmitir de 5-10 minutos de intervalo.
Como te estás a sair com o Domotitz? Achas melhor que outros?
Com um Raspberry já não precisavas de ter o PC sempre ligado. Não sei é se é possível.


----------



## remember (15 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

ct1gnd disse:


> Eu escrevi isso, porque onde diz "acerca desta estação", está mencionado software meteoware, mas realmente admirei transmitir de 5-10 minutos de intervalo.
> Como te estás a sair com o Domotitz? Achas melhor que outros?
> Com um Raspberry já não precisavas de ter o PC sempre ligado. Não sei é se é possível.



Está com o mesmo problema do inicio diz meteoware e está a transmitir com domoticz, porque o meteoware não consegue transmitir com essa frequência.
O Domoticz está a ser uma bela experiência, é melhor porque permite fazer mais leituras e enviar as mesmas para o WU sem grandes problemas, havendo um ou outro problema de comunicação, mas nada demais. Temos a possibilidade de ver gráficos dos vários instrumentos no painel do domoticz.

O Raspberry é um pc na mesma, mas mini e com software alternativo, normalmente linux. Nesse caso estaria sempre o Raspberry pi ligado em vez do pc, porque serve de "ponte" assim como um pc normal, com os servidores do WU.


----------



## Kraliv (15 Mar 2018 às 16:57)

remember disse:


> ...
> ...
> O Raspberry é um pc na mesma, mas mini e com software alternativo, normalmente linux. Nesse caso estaria sempre o Raspberry pi ligado em vez do pc ...




A grande diferença é que o Raspberry Pi consome literalmente 100x menos eletricidade que um computador!


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2018 às 17:54)

Eu tenho os dois ligados, domoticz e o meteoware ....
Para já está transmitir dados , em média de 10 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Mar 2018 às 19:08)

Kraliv disse:


> A grande diferença é que o Raspberry Pi consome literalmente 100x menos eletricidade que um computador!


Sim eu sei disso @Kraliv é só porque o Pi é mais um investimento e a configuração do domoticz, não me pareceu nada "amigável" lol por enquanto fica a funcionar com o PC normal

@joselamego não sei como é que isso não cria conflito  vê lá bem isso eu vejo quase todas de 5 em 5 minutos lol


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2018 às 20:02)

remember disse:


> Sim eu sei disso @Kraliv é só porque o Pi é mais um investimento e a configuração do domoticz, não me pareceu nada "amigável" lol por enquanto fica a funcionar com o PC normal
> 
> @joselamego não sei como é que isso não cria conflito  vê lá bem isso eu vejo quase todas de 5 em 5 minutos lol


5 em 5 ? Melhor ainda!
Estão os dois ligados e para já tudo ok ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Mar 2018 às 20:17)

joselamego disse:


> Eu tenho os dois ligados, domoticz e o meteoware ....
> Para já está transmitir dados , em média de 10 mm
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Boa noite
Está a transmitir os dados de 5 em 5 minutos. Muito bom.
Tenho uma dúvida é sobre o pluviómetro.
No quadro onde está as máximas e mínimas, diz que choveu hoje por aí 4,8 mm.
Se formos aos gráficos, estão muito esquisitos e só registou 0,8 mm.
De resto acho que está ótimo.


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2018 às 20:22)

ct1gnd disse:


> Boa noite
> Está a transmitir os dados de 5 em 5 minutos. Muito bom.
> Tenho uma dúvida é sobre o pluviómetro.
> No quadro onde está as máximas e mínimas, diz que choveu hoje por aí 4,8 mm.
> ...



Também já me percebi disso ...
Aqui tenho 5 mm acumulado mas o wu apresenta 4,8 mm e depois no gráfico dá diferente ....
Mas os restantes valores da temperatura e humidade, pressão , estão corretos !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2018 às 20:25)

joselamego disse:


> Também já me percebi disso ...
> Aqui tenho 5 mm acumulado mas o wu apresenta 4,8 mm e depois no gráfico dá diferente ....
> Mas os restantes valores da temperatura e humidade, pressão , estão corretos !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Agora já aparece no gráfico ...
Volta e meia a precipitação dá valores corretos e outras alturas um pouco menos ...
Por isso acho estranho !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Mar 2018 às 20:40)

joselamego disse:


> Agora já aparece no gráfico ...
> Volta e meia a precipitação dá valores corretos e outras alturas um pouco menos ...
> Por isso acho estranho !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Pois, também acho que tem qualquer coisa que não está bem.
Estive a ver as temperaturas. Estão lá de 5 em 5 minutos, porem são repetidas.
Não podes por a transmitir de 10 em 10 minutos?


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2018 às 20:46)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois, também acho que tem qualquer coisa que não está bem.
> Estive a ver as temperaturas. Estão lá de 5 em 5 minutos, porem são repetidas.
> Não podes por a transmitir de 10 em 10 minutos?


Penso que sim

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Mar 2018 às 20:50)

joselamego disse:


> Penso que sim
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Se estiverem de 10 em 10 minutos já não deve haver repetições. Digo eu.


----------



## remember (15 Mar 2018 às 22:49)

O problema não está nas repetições ou nos 5/10 minutos, até porque se a temperatura repete deve ser o que o mynetatmo envia para o domoticz, logo não existirá problema nenhum.
Para tirar a prova dos nove basta fazer uma avaliação pelos dados registados no WU e no portal da netatmo. 
Penso que isso acontece, porque provavelmente o sensor encontra-se abrigado e sem qualquer tipo de protecção, deveria estar ao sol e se possível com RS.


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Mar 2018 às 23:43)

@remember O ter dados repetidos não tem nada a ver com os RS. 
Qual é  o RS que tens no teu módulo exterior.
Por aquilo que tenho lido, o mais eficiente é o Davis.
Ando a namorar um. Tenho um artesanal noutra estação velhinha, mas altera um bocadinho com sol.


----------



## remember (16 Mar 2018 às 07:08)

ct1gnd disse:


> @remember O ter dados repetidos não tem nada a ver com os RS.
> Qual é  o RS que tens no teu módulo exterior.
> Por aquilo que tenho lido, o mais eficiente é o Davis.
> Ando a namorar um. Tenho um artesanal noutra estação velhinha, mas altera um bocadinho com sol.



Na minha perspectiva, claro que tem, aliás é sempre aconselhado o uso do RS, um abrigo, falo em parapeito, uma parede, etc o sensor deve estar ao sol com RS, porque só assim se terão leituras o mais próximo da realidade, não apanha ar/vento etc. O meu é artesanal, feito por mim, sim os da Davis são bons.

Agora por exemplo estava a reparar no gráfico da minha estação, quanto mais para norte o vento, a temperatura a subir, voltou a descer, provavelmente vai mudar de direcção, é nesse sentido de que falo, um sensor estando nos locais de que falei anteriormente dificilmente terá muitas variações de temperatura...


----------



## remember (27 Mar 2018 às 22:44)

Boas, alguém está com problemas em aceder a dados no portal mynetatmo?


----------



## joselamego (27 Mar 2018 às 22:45)

remember disse:


> Boas, alguém está com problemas em aceder a dados no portal mynetatmo?


Eu não! O meu está a dar bem ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Mar 2018 às 22:46)

joselamego disse:


> Eu não! O meu está a dar bem ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



De um momento para o outro os dados externos desapareceram... só tenho acesso aos dados internos!


----------



## joselamego (27 Mar 2018 às 22:47)

remember disse:


> De um momento para o outro os dados externos desapareceram... só tenho acesso aos dados internos!


Que estranho !
A minha APP está a dar bem ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Mar 2018 às 22:49)

joselamego disse:


> Que estranho !
> A minha APP está a dar bem ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Outra coisa que tenho reparado é que as setas (subida/descida) desapareceram da app


----------



## joselamego (27 Mar 2018 às 22:51)

remember disse:


> Outra coisa que tenho reparado é que as setas (subida/descida) desapareceram da app


A mim dá tudo correto 
Setas , etc !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Mar 2018 às 22:54)

Podes partilhar ai um screen para eu visualizar se faz favor da app?


----------



## joselamego (27 Mar 2018 às 22:56)

remember disse:


> Podes partilhar ai um screen para eu visualizar se faz favor da app?


Aqui vai !






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Mar 2018 às 22:59)

Pois, as setas ao lado da temperatura desapareceram da minha!


----------



## joselamego (27 Mar 2018 às 23:00)

remember disse:


> Pois, as setas ao lado da temperatura desapareceram da minha!


É estranho...
Instala de novo a APP no teu tlm 
Por ser que volte ao normal !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Mar 2018 às 23:08)

joselamego disse:


> É estranho...
> Instala de novo a APP no teu tlm
> Por ser que volte ao normal !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Reinstalado, mas continua na mesma!
No portal está com o mesmo problema, mas a app está a actualizar normalmente!


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Mar 2018 às 23:14)

No site da my.netatmo só tenho leituras interiores.
No mapa Netatmo está tudo bem, assim como no WU e na app.


----------



## joselamego (27 Mar 2018 às 23:15)

remember disse:


> Reinstalado, mas continua na mesma!
> No portal está com o mesmo problema, mas a app está a actualizar normalmente!


Não percebo mesmo!
Como é possível o meu dar é o teu não?
Precisamos de mais opiniões e dados de outros que tenham estação Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Mar 2018 às 23:19)

ct1gnd disse:


> No site da my.netatmo só tenho leituras interiores.
> No mapa Netatmo está tudo bem, assim como no WU e na app.



Já não sou o único LOL de um momento para o outro, voltou ao normal  a app continua sem as setas...


----------



## joselamego (27 Mar 2018 às 23:26)

Podem ver o meu 
Dá tudo bem !






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Mar 2018 às 23:35)

joselamego disse:


> Podem ver o meu
> Dá tudo bem !
> 
> 
> ...



O meu voltou ao normal do nada!


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Mar 2018 às 23:46)

Por aqui continuo só com dados interiores.


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Mar 2018 às 20:32)

Hoje já regressou tudo á normalidade.


----------



## remember (30 Mar 2018 às 22:56)

Boas, estou a pensar voltar ao meteoware, a placa wireless do pc de volta e meia fica com o ponto de exclamação e deixa de comunicar...
Esta noite as netatmo estiveram off de novo durante umas horas no WU.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mar 2018 às 08:39)

Bom dia. Só agora vi estes últimos posts, e sim, os dados externos na versão PC da netatmo estiveram em baixo para todas as estações. Pois mesmo as que eu tinha nos favoritos ficaram sem dados.
Ao mesmo tempo, na App estava tudo bem. 
Entretanto, tudo voltou ao normal.


----------



## remember (31 Mar 2018 às 17:26)

https://imgur.com/gallery/F5cWc
Alguém com este problema na APP da falta das setas de tendências?


----------



## ct1gnd (1 Abr 2018 às 00:01)

Boa @remember 
Na minha está tudo normal, normalíssimo.


----------



## remember (1 Abr 2018 às 00:04)

ct1gnd disse:


> Boa @remember
> Na minha está tudo normal, normalíssimo.



Sou o único sem as setinhas, está visto LOL


----------



## remember (3 Abr 2018 às 22:46)

remember disse:


> Sou o único sem as setinhas, está visto LOL



Só hoje voltou ao normal a APP, com as setas das tendências a voltarem a reaparecer!


----------



## remember (10 Abr 2018 às 23:41)

Hoje é problemas com as estações da netatmo e com as que utilizam meteoware, este ultimo é só erros de rede no painel.


----------



## remember (11 Abr 2018 às 11:30)

@joselamego e restantes utilizadores, hoje estou de volta da estação e a fazer umas melhorias na estação, estou a pensar completa-la com a "rain gauge", é necessário que a rosca preta entre o a parte metálica e o acessório esteja toda apertada ou é indiferente? No manual dá a ideia que a rosca preta não se aperta toda...


----------



## joselamego (11 Abr 2018 às 11:37)

remember disse:


> @joselamego e restantes utilizadores, hoje estou de volta da estação e a fazer umas melhorias na estação, estou a pensar completa-la com a "rain gauge", é necessário que a rosca preta entre o a parte metálica e o acessório esteja toda apertada ou é indiferente? No manual dá a ideia que a rosca preta não se aperta toda...


Bom dia,
A minha não está toda apertada ...
Fazes bem adquirir a Rain gauge 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (11 Abr 2018 às 16:51)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia,
> A minha não está toda apertada ...
> Fazes bem adquirir a Rain gauge
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Feito, agora é esperar por amanha, para ver como se porta!
Obrigado @joselamego


----------



## ct1gnd (11 Abr 2018 às 20:12)

Olá. Eu fiz o contrário e penso eu, de que deve ser assim.
Enrosquei ao máximo a rain gauge e de seguida apertei a rosca preta a servir de contraporca. Assim fiquei com a sensação que não desaperta mais.


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2018 às 12:42)

Olá amigos,
A vossa estação a dar dados no WU?
A minha deixou de dar !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Abr 2018 às 13:39)

joselamego disse:


> Olá amigos,
> A vossa estação a dar dados no WU?
> A minha deixou de dar !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Por aqui parece estar a dar... nem as meteoware estão a funcionar e as netatmo têm estado com problemas de comunicação com o WU nos últimos dias.


----------



## remember (23 Abr 2018 às 10:07)

Mais uma vez, problemas com as netatmo no WU, nem meteoware, nem netatmo estão a reportar... estavam a portar-se bem e a enviar dados com frequência de 10 em 10 minutos.


----------



## joselamego (23 Abr 2018 às 20:55)

remember disse:


> Mais uma vez, problemas com as netatmo no WU, nem meteoware, nem netatmo estão a reportar... estavam a portar-se bem e a enviar dados com frequência de 10 em 10 minutos.


A minha estação está a reportar no Wu 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (24 Abr 2018 às 22:50)

Alguém sabe o que se passou com o @RSS ? 
Desde o tornado em Faro, que a estação dele não apresenta dados.
Terá sido afetada?


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2018 às 15:00)

ct1gnd disse:


> Alguém sabe o que se passou com o @RSS ?
> Desde o tornado em Faro, que a estação dele não apresenta dados.
> Terá sido afetada?


Também não sei nada do Rss

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Mai 2018 às 08:58)

Más notícias para utilizadores netatmo? O que se terá passado para todas as netatmo desaparecerem do mapa do wu, isto quase há três dias... Apenas as meteoware continuam a reportar... Rpgd? API? Oiço algumas coisas sobre as apis, mas ainda não percebi bem a que se refere...


----------



## joselamego (27 Mai 2018 às 12:11)

A minha continua a dar no Wu 





remember disse:


> Más notícias para utilizadores netatmo? O que se terá passado para todas as netatmo desaparecerem do mapa do wu, isto quase há três dias... Apenas as meteoware continuam a reportar... Rpgd? API? Oiço algumas coisas sobre as apis, mas ainda não percebi bem a que se refere...



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Mai 2018 às 16:31)

joselamego disse:


> A minha continua a dar no Wu
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Tal como disse, meteoware, netatmo software está tudo off.


----------



## remember (29 Mai 2018 às 23:37)

Boas, obtive informação da parte da netatmo que estão a trabalhar em conjunto com o WU para solucionar o problema de transmissão de dados. 
O estranho é que já la vão 5 dias com toda a rede netatmo off no WU


----------



## ct1gnd (30 Mai 2018 às 00:39)

Calma @remember, já aconteceu mais vezes. Estão a trabalhar para  as porem no ar. Digo eu.
Eu tenho as 2 ativadas, por isso nem dei conta. Abraço.


----------



## joselamego (30 Mai 2018 às 01:35)

Boas,
A minha estava a dar bem ...
Mas hoje ficou sem dados no Wu 
Vamos ver se repõe 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (30 Mai 2018 às 12:41)

ct1gnd disse:


> Calma @remember, já aconteceu mais vezes. Estão a trabalhar para  as porem no ar. Digo eu.
> Eu tenho as 2 ativadas, por isso nem dei conta. Abraço.



Eu estou calmo, até muito calmo, mas se os rumores que correm por ai, chegarem a ser confirmados...



joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> A minha estava a dar bem ...
> Mas hoje ficou sem dados no Wu
> Vamos ver se repõe
> ...



Vamos ver se nos entendemos Os dados serem enviados automaticamente pela netatmo é uma coisa e pela meteoware é outra, até porque ultimamente a rede netatmo estava a reportar muito melhor que o meteoware, que peca por emitir dados para o WU de 20 em 20 minutos. Quando disse anteriormente que todas as netatmo estavam off, referia-me claro á rede do fabricante e não a alternativas, que é o caso do meteoware, a minha está activa de novo com meteoware, até que esta trapalhada fique resolvida, mas vejo muito silencio a "pairar" no ar... e poucas explicações


----------



## ct1gnd (30 Mai 2018 às 14:14)

remember disse:


> Eu estou calmo, até muito calmo, mas se os rumores que correm por ai, chegarem a ser confirmados...


Olá @remember quais são os rumores que andam a circular?
Por aqui de momento está tudo aparentemente bem. Abraço


----------



## remember (30 Mai 2018 às 14:24)

ct1gnd disse:


> Olá @remember quais são os rumores que andam a circular?
> Por aqui de momento está tudo aparentemente bem. Abraço



Os rumores que correm já o disse noutro tópico, mas a ideia que mais oiço é o WU passar a ser "premium"


----------



## ct1gnd (30 Mai 2018 às 14:30)

Queres dizer .... Pagar para eles terem os nossos dados?
Eu acho que devia ser o contrário. Eles pagarem-nos a nós. Quando isso acontecer e se acontecer, há outras alternativas.


----------



## remember (30 Mai 2018 às 14:35)

ct1gnd disse:


> Queres dizer .... Pagar para eles terem os nossos dados?
> Eu acho que devia ser o contrário. Eles pagarem-nos a nós. Quando isso acontecer e se acontecer, há outras alternativas.



Exactamente isso... não sei qual será o objectivo!


----------



## Werk_AG (3 Jun 2018 às 03:57)

ct1gnd disse:


> Queres dizer .... Pagar para eles terem os nossos dados?
> Eu acho que devia ser o contrário. Eles pagarem-nos a nós. Quando isso acontecer e se acontecer, há outras alternativas.



Não é pagar para eles terem os nossos dados, é pagar para ter-mos acesso aos nossos próprios dados, que lhes enviamos de borla!

Seria de rir se  assunto não fosse tão sério. E não são rumores, é realidade. A WU deixou de emitir API keys gratuitas, até para os proprietários de estações meteo que são quem lhes alimenta a rede (leia-se negócio).
A noticia desde de divulgada pela WU está a fazer furor especialmente nos EUA. Em retaliação, milhares de proprietários de estações amadoras um pouco por todo o mundo estão a cancelar as suas contas no WU, outros reduziram a frequência com que enviam dados a apenas uma vez por hora.
Pessoalmente tambem já tomei uma decisão,, assim que as minhas API keys deixarem de funcionar, as minhas 3 estações saem do WU. E estou tambem a equacionar  reduzir a freqência com que lhes envio dados para uma vez por hora.

A WU desde que foi adquirida pela IBM tem vindo retirar o pouco que retornava a quem lhes alimenta o negocio. Começou por anular as webcam's, depois retirou a possibilidade dos utilizadores que enviam dados não terem publicidade nas aplicações WU para telemóveis, e agora foi a machadada final, as API keys gratis.

Existem outros players a tomarem posição em alternativa à WU, e muitos desenvolvedores de software estão já a modificar os seus programas para trabalhar com as alternativas: OpenWeather é uma delas!

Mas é claro, nem imagino a quantidade de gente que vai ir na conversa e pagar por uma API key da WU para uso pessoal, 3 ou 4 euritos mensais até nem é muito!


----------



## ct1gnd (3 Jun 2018 às 23:10)

Obrigado pela informação @Werk_AG 
Quando isso acontecer, a maior parte das estações, simplesmente cancelam as suas contas e pronto. Não vejo muita gente a querer pagar para ter os dados online.
Mas há outros locais para colocar as estações online. Eu tambem utilizo a PWS e funciona. Desconhecia essa que refere a OpenWeather.


----------



## remember (3 Jun 2018 às 23:49)

Werk_AG disse:


> Não é pagar para eles terem os nossos dados, é pagar para ter-mos acesso aos nossos próprios dados, que lhes enviamos de borla!
> 
> Seria de rir se  assunto não fosse tão sério. E não são rumores, é realidade. A WU deixou de emitir API keys gratuitas, até para os proprietários de estações meteo que são quem lhes alimenta a rede (leia-se negócio).
> A noticia desde de divulgada pela WU está a fazer furor especialmente nos EUA. Em retaliação, milhares de proprietários de estações amadoras um pouco por todo o mundo estão a cancelar as suas contas no WU, outros reduziram a frequência com que enviam dados a apenas uma vez por hora.
> ...



Isso começa a desvendar o porque de todas as netatmo terem sido retiradas do WU... Pagar para ter acesso a dados que envio de borla?! LOL Devem estar doidos


----------



## joselamego (4 Jun 2018 às 10:44)

Boas,
Quais as alternativas para colocar - mos  os dados online ?
Só conheço o WU
Há mais sites que possamos colocar de forma gratuita ?
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Jun 2018 às 10:53)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Quais as alternativas para colocar - mos  os dados online ?
> Só conheço o WU
> Há mais sites que possamos colocar de forma gratuita ?
> ...



Também gostava de obter informações quanto a isso, voltei a questionar a netatmo sexta-feira, responderam hoje a dizer para ter paciência, visto que não tinham novidades quanto ao desaparecimento das netatmo do WU...


----------



## Werk_AG (4 Jun 2018 às 22:30)

ct1gnd disse:


> Obrigado pela informação @Werk_AG
> Quando isso acontecer, a maior parte das estações, simplesmente cancelam as suas contas e pronto. Não vejo muita gente a querer pagar para ter os dados online.
> Mas há outros locais para colocar as estações online. Eu tambem utilizo a PWS e funciona. Desconhecia essa que refere a OpenWeather.



Peço desculpa, talvez não me tenha espresso da melhor forma.
Não se trata de pagar para ter enviar os dados para o WU, eles não são loucos a esse ponto, e precisam da comidinha que lhes damos.
Vou tentar dizer a coisa de outra forma: você tem algum registo dos dados que lhes envia? Você armazena os dados produzidos pela sua estação? Isto é, se você um dia quizer ou precisar saber, na sua zona, quais foram os meses de maior precipitação, ou os mais quentes nos ultimos anos, poderá não ter forma de o fazer, porque poderá não ter em seu poder um registo dos dados. As API keys, além de outras coisas, permitem que você possa fazer o download  dos seus dados, e por exemplo alimentar a sua própria página web com esses dados, ou até memso fazer um registo numa base de dados sql. Isto pode ser da maior importancia especialmente para os utilizadores de estações tipo Netatmo (não ligadas a computador), pois todos os outros que utilizam estações meteo convencionais, de modo geral usam softwares como o Cumulus, Weather Display, weewx ou outros que fazem por si o registo de todos os dados da estação. Hà um tempo escrevi aqui neste mesmo tópico um post em que tentava chamar a atenção para a importância do registo dos dados meteorológicos, mas infelizmente parece que a coisa não foi entendida nesse sentido.

A questão poderá ser, pensar se é certo investirmos em equipamentos que não nos dão acesso directo aos dados produzidos, e com os quais precisamos de terceiros até apenas para os visualizar, não restando alternativa senão enviar os dados para alguem, que depois vais facturar com eles, sem lhe dar a si nem uma minima contrapartida.


----------



## Werk_AG (4 Jun 2018 às 22:52)

remember disse:


> Também gostava de obter informações quanto a isso, voltei a questionar a netatmo sexta-feira, responderam hoje a dizer para ter paciência, visto que não tinham novidades quanto ao desaparecimento das netatmo do WU...



Acha mesmo que eles vão dizer-lhe a verdade? Acha que eles não sabem o que se está a passar? Claro que sabem. O mais provável é a rede Netatmo estar tambem a querer facturar o máximo possível à WU em troca dos dados da sua já extensa rede de estações, e se calhar em jeito de "pressão" fechou-lhes a torneirinha para eles perceberem a falta que essas estações podem fazer, ou não. Mais ou menos o mesmo que outros utilizadores individuas estão a fazer (infelizmente não de uma forma concertada e organizada) reduzindo a frequência com que lhes enviam dados, a ver se eles percebem que sem a comidinha gratis que lhes damos, tambem não têm negócio. Pessoalmente acho que não vão voltar atràs, pois a noticia oficial do fim das API keys gratuitas já foi anunciada à duas semanas, e até afirmaram que não se importavam que uns milhares de estações abandonassem a rede, bastava-lhes depois comprar os dados a outras redes (para zonas onde ficassem com pouca cobertura).
E nós somos apenas os peões (ou os tolos) no meio deste negócio de milhões, matando-nos para ver as nossas "estaçõeszinhas" no WU e fazendo de tudo para lhes enviar a maior quantidade de dados possível.

Cumprimentos


----------



## remember (4 Jun 2018 às 23:06)

Werk_AG disse:


> Acha mesmo que eles vão dizer-lhe a verdade? Acha que eles não sabem o que se está a passar? Claro que sabem. O mais provável é a rede Netatmo estar tambem a querer facturar o máximo possível à WU em troca dos dados da sua já extensa rede de estações, e se calhar em jeito de "pressão" fechou-lhes a torneirinha para eles perceberem a falta que essas estações podem fazer, ou não. Mais ou menos o mesmo que outros utilizadores individuas estão a fazer (infelizmente não de uma forma concertada e organizada) reduzindo a frequência com que lhes enviam dados, a ver se eles percebem que sem a comidinha gratis que lhes damos, tambem não têm negócio. Pessoalmente acho que não vão voltar atràs, pois a noticia oficial do fim das API keys gratuitas já foi anunciada à duas semanas, e até afirmaram que não se importavam que uns milhares de estações abandonassem a rede, bastava-lhes depois comprar os dados a outras redes (para zonas onde ficassem com pouca cobertura).
> E nós somos apenas os peões (ou os tolos) no meio deste negócio de milhões, matando-nos para ver as nossas "estaçõeszinhas" no WU e fazendo de tudo para lhes enviar a maior quantidade de dados possível.
> 
> Cumprimentos



@Werk_AG podes tratar-me por tu... Claro que eu sei que eles sabem o que se passa... Não querem é informar para não gerar confusão ou por outros motivos que eles lá sabem! Sim comecei a perceber o que se passava através de informação de outros fóruns, em que já tinha ouvido falar das API e depois do que retratas quanto ao envio de dados, muitos optaram mesmo por continuar, mas reduzir o envio de dados por hora, outros deixaram simplesmente de reportar para o WU.
Infelizmente é a verdade somos peões deste negócio e de tudo o que está envolvido no mesmo, vamos ver as cenas dos próximos capítulos!


----------



## joselamego (5 Jun 2018 às 01:55)

Acabei de instalar a APP smartmixin
O que acham ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jun 2018 às 09:21)

Bom dia. Experimentei instalar a App, e, sinceramente, meh...
Já desinstalei. Continuo à procura de uma aplicação que dê para colocar a temperatura da minha Netatmo na barra de notificações. Se alguém souber de alguma, diga, sff.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jun 2018 às 11:31)

Boas,
A vocês também aparece assim a partilha dos dados no WU?





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Jun 2018 às 09:03)

Bom dia, na minha até agora aparecia todos os dados. Desliguei hoje a estação que utilizava o meteoware e enviava os dados para o WU. Se a netatmo desligou os dados de todas as netatmo, não vou ser eu que vou enviar os dados por minha conta e risco, independentemente do que se passe.


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 12:49)

Boas, desde de há um mês para cá que a app já foi actualizada duas vezes, amanhã dizem que vão fazer manutenção nos serviços durante a noite.


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 14:32)

Alguém com problemas no painel mynetatmo?


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jun 2018 às 15:26)

No PC não fui ver, mas a App já está com problemas de ligação ao servidor.


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 15:37)

mr. phillip disse:


> No PC não fui ver, mas a App já está com problemas de ligação ao servidor.



Realmente de volta e meia diz, servidor em manutenção. Mas o aviso que apareceu na app dizia de dia 19 para 20


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jun 2018 às 15:40)

remember disse:


> Realmente de volta e meia diz, servidor em manutenção. Mas o aviso que apareceu na app dizia de dia 19 para 20


Se calhar o servidor é na Nova Zelândia...


----------



## joselamego (18 Jun 2018 às 15:57)

A minha APP tb por vezes aparece em manutenção 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Jun 2018 às 23:07)

Parece que começou a manutenção! Ver o que vai mudar!


----------



## joselamego (19 Jun 2018 às 23:43)

remember disse:


> Parece que começou a manutenção! Ver o que vai mudar!


Começou onde ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Jun 2018 às 23:50)

APP e servidor! Esteve meia hora off, está de volta... não sei se para ficar


----------



## joselamego (20 Jun 2018 às 00:15)

remember disse:


> APP e servidor! Esteve meia hora off, está de volta... não sei se para ficar


A APP do o servidor a mim estão a funcionar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (1 Jul 2018 às 09:48)

@remember como está a tua situação no WU?
Eu continuo a enviar dados atraves do Meteoware.
Para já sem problemas.


----------



## remember (1 Jul 2018 às 23:38)

Está na mesma continuo sem reportar para o WU, da parte da netatmo a unica informação que tenho é que estavam a trabalhar em conjunto com o WU para ultrapassar o problema, mas... 
Estou a pensar voltar a reportar com o domoticz, mas não sei como isto vai ficar entre a netatmo e o WU, tanto uma como outra continuam em silêncio, voltei a insistir à pouco tempo e disseram que logo que tivessem novidades que diziam algo cá para mim chatearam-se!


----------



## ct1gnd (2 Jul 2018 às 00:15)

Então e se reportares pelo Meteoware?
Com intervalos irregulares, mas consegue-se enviar dados.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jul 2018 às 08:46)

Eu tenho a minha estação ligada ao domoctiz e para já vai dando 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Jul 2018 às 11:10)

ct1gnd disse:


> Então e se reportares pelo Meteoware?
> Com intervalos irregulares, mas consegue-se enviar dados.





joselamego disse:


> Eu tenho a minha estação ligada ao domoctiz e para já vai dando
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Enquanto deixarem vou reportar com o domoticz


----------



## remember (3 Jul 2018 às 08:58)

Boas pessoal, trago noticias! Em mais 6/7 meses de utilização do WU, nunca tinha recebido um email deles, desta vez responderam.

Basicamente o que dizem é que estão a acertar uma nova parceria com a Netatmo e que quem parou a partilha das nossas estações foram eles (WU). Dizem para usarmos um outro software até que esteja tudo resolvido, nomeadamente o meteoware.


----------



## ct1gnd (3 Jul 2018 às 10:18)

Olá @remember já vi que estás a utilizar o domoticz.
Vantagens e desvantagens em relação ao Meteoware?
Com o domoticz não tem de estar sempre ligado a um computador ou a raspberry?


----------



## remember (3 Jul 2018 às 10:24)

Assim muito rápido:

Domoticz: 

Vantagens:
- Frequência de envio de dados

Desvantagens:
- Pc sempre ligado

Meteoware:

Vantagens:
- envio através do meteoware, semelhante ao netatmo, não necessitas do pc sempre ligado!

Desvantagens:
- Frequência de envio de dados (20m)

Tenho um mini pc com o domoticz ligado.


----------



## joselamego (3 Jul 2018 às 12:06)

Amigos,
Então será melhor , para já , usarmos o meteoware ou o domoctiz ?
Isto é quanto o WU não finaliza a parceria com as Netatmo ....
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Jul 2018 às 13:01)

Tanto faz, deram como sugestão o meteoware, mas podemos usar outro.


----------



## ct1gnd (3 Jul 2018 às 17:51)

Eu estou a utilizar o Meteoware e vou-me safando, mal, mas.... O domoticz para mim é inviavel pois não tenho possibilidade de ter ligado o PC 24 horas por dia. Vai dando para remediar, até ter outra solução.


----------



## remember (5 Jul 2018 às 12:12)

Boas pessoal nova manutenção entre as 12h e as 13h.


----------



## ct1gnd (7 Jul 2018 às 00:23)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal nova manutenção entre as 12h e as 13h.


Então e notas-te alguma alteração no software.
Hoje aconteceu algo inédito por aqui.
Consegui ver uma leitura de vento a 0 km. Nunca me tinha apercebido e como
diziam que o mínimo era 1 km, fiquei admirado.


----------



## remember (7 Jul 2018 às 00:30)

ct1gnd disse:


> Então e notas-te alguma alteração no software.
> Hoje aconteceu algo inédito por aqui.
> Consegui ver uma leitura de vento a 0 km. Nunca me tinha apercebido e como
> diziam que o mínimo era 1 km, fiquei admirado.



Até agora não, provavelmente têm a haver com o WU.
Já te tinha dito que também tinha leituras de 0 km/h, aliás estás com uma agora!


----------



## ct1gnd (8 Jul 2018 às 00:22)

remember disse:


> Até agora não, provavelmente têm a haver com o WU.
> Já te tinha dito que também tinha leituras de 0 km/h, aliás estás com uma agora!


Numa das actualizações de software, poderão ter corrigido o problema das leituras de vento?
É que nunca tinha visto tantas leituras a 0 como ultimamente.


----------



## remember (8 Jul 2018 às 00:32)

Pois não sei, como sempre tive leituras de 0 km/h...


----------



## joselamego (26 Jul 2018 às 22:38)

Nova atualização da app da estação Netatmo para android 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (26 Jul 2018 às 22:47)

Alguma novidade?
Aparenta estar igual....


----------



## joselamego (26 Jul 2018 às 22:48)

remember disse:


> Alguma novidade?
> Aparenta estar igual....


Tudo igual 
Apenas correções de erros e bugs 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonekko (31 Jul 2018 às 16:28)

Boas pessoal, em principio vou adquirir hoje uma netatmo "urban"para estrear já nos proximos dias (derrete já). Já percebi que para partilhar os dados online devo ter como software o meteoware que não necessita de ter o pc ligado ou então o domoticz com necessidade de ter o pc ligado. Tudo isto devido a problemas com o WU. Está correto o que estou a dizer? Se tiverem dicas ou sugestões fico grato.
Vou adquirir a estação básica apenas com sensor interior e exterior. Não terá outros acessórios e não terá sol direto nem apanhará chuva. Estará instalada num 7º andar numa zona já de si alta (Jardim da Radial-Ramada)


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 16:37)

jonekko disse:


> Boas pessoal, em principio vou adquirir hoje uma netatmo "urban"para estrear já nos proximos dias (derrete já). Já percebi que para partilhar os dados online devo ter como software o meteoware que não necessita de ter o pc ligado ou então o domoticz com necessidade de ter o pc ligado. Tudo isto devido a problemas com o WU. Está correto o que estou a dizer? Se tiverem dicas ou sugestões fico grato.
> Vou adquirir a estação básica apenas com sensor interior e exterior. Não terá outros acessórios e não terá sol direto nem apanhará chuva. Estará instalada num 7º andar numa zona já de si alta (Jardim da Radial-Ramada)



Boa, mais um camarada Sim tudo correcto, meteoware envia dados de 20 em 20 minutos para o WU, o domoticz o que utilizo actualmente envia dados conforme quiseres, eu tenho de 5 em 5 minutos que é a frequência de actualização no portal mynetatmo. Convem teres depois um RS, nem que seja artesanal para protegeres o sensor exterior, já agora onde vais adquirir a "máquina"?


----------



## jonekko (31 Jul 2018 às 16:49)

remember disse:


> Boa, mais um camarada Sim tudo correcto, meteoware envia dados de 20 em 20 minutos para o WU, o domoticz o que utilizo actualmente envia dados conforme quiseres, eu tenho de 5 em 5 minutos que é a frequência de actualização no portal mynetatmo. Convem teres depois um RS, nem que seja artesanal para protegeres o sensor exterior, já agora onde vais adquirir a "máquina"?


Olá Remember, vou comprar na worten por 159€, tenho uns vales para gastar e ficará a rondar os 120€ O snesor exterior mesmo estando abrigado do sol e da chuva deverá ter um rs na mesma? A estação deverá ficar conectada ao meteoware
Obrigado


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 16:53)

jonekko disse:


> Olá Remember, vou comprar na worten por 159€, tenho uns vales para gastar e ficará a rondar os 120€ O snesor exterior mesmo estando abrigado do sol e da chuva deverá ter um rs na mesma? A estação deverá ficar conectada ao meteoware
> Obrigado



Já confirmaste se havia stock? Tive que arranjar a minha na Fnac!
Bom preço então! Depende de onde o vais instalar, mas sim deveria ter na mesma existem sempre factores externos que influenciam os dados. Convém que verifiques mesmo se não apanha chuva, é que o sensor externo não deve apanhar chuva, força nisso!
Não tens que agradecer!


----------



## jonekko (31 Jul 2018 às 20:21)

remember disse:


> Já confirmaste se havia stock? Tive que arranjar a minha na Fnac!
> Bom preço então! Depende de onde o vais instalar, mas sim deveria ter na mesma existem sempre factores externos que influenciam os dados. Convém que verifiques mesmo se não apanha chuva, é que o sensor externo não deve apanhar chuva, força nisso!
> Não tens que agradecer!


Não estou é a encontrar essa para o sensor? Alguém ja adquiriu algum sem ser aquele que mao presta?


----------



## remember (31 Jul 2018 às 23:08)

jonekko disse:


> Não estou é a encontrar essa para o sensor? Alguém ja adquiriu algum sem ser aquele que mao presta?



O meu é artesanal, fiz através de tutoriais que vi na net... até porque não conheço nada deste tipo para as netatmo.

Espero que te ajude:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5lqXrt4qGa1aUV0MW5WekdVMlU/view
http://aaybee.com.au/StevensonScreen.html

Actualmente tenho um parecido com o segundo link, mas com 7 pratos.


----------



## jonekko (1 Ago 2018 às 15:24)

remember disse:


> Já confirmaste se havia stock? Tive que arranjar a minha na Fnac!
> Bom preço então! Depende de onde o vais instalar, mas sim deveria ter na mesma existem sempre factores externos que influenciam os dados. Convém que verifiques mesmo se não apanha chuva, é que o sensor externo não deve apanhar chuva, força nisso!
> Não tens que agradecer!


Não estou é a encontrar essa para o sensor? Alguém ja adquiriu algum sem ser aquele que mao presta?


----------



## jonekko (1 Ago 2018 às 15:30)

```
<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="a/c7NGaGB"><a href="//imgur.com/c7NGaGB"></a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
```
Já comprei a estação, por agora sem rs mas abrigada.


----------



## jonekko (1 Ago 2018 às 16:42)

A minha estacao já se encontra online no meteoware com o nome jardimradialramada.No wu tem o nome de iodivela6 mas ainda não transmite dados


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2018 às 23:36)

jonekko disse:


> A minha estacao já se encontra online no meteoware com o nome jardimradialramada.No wu tem o nome de iodivela6 mas ainda não transmite dados


Sê bem vindo, qualquer dia vais querer comprar mais acessórios!


----------



## ct1gnd (1 Ago 2018 às 23:40)

jonekko disse:


> A minha estacao já se encontra online no meteoware com o nome jardimradialramada.No wu tem o nome de iodivela6 mas ainda não transmite dados


Já está a debitar dados desde as 16:00 h.


----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 00:05)

remember disse:


> Sê bem vindo, qualquer dia vais querer comprar mais acessórios!


Sim ja andei a ver alguns!!!


----------



## jonekko (2 Ago 2018 às 00:05)

ct1gnd disse:


> Já está a debitar dados desde as 16:00 h.


Já vi que sim,obrigado!!!


----------



## joselamego (2 Ago 2018 às 00:07)

jonekko disse:


> Já vi que sim,obrigado!!!


Bem vindo Jonekko
Bom acompanhamento
Enjoy your Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2018 às 15:56)

@jonekko cuidado com os valores de CO2, uma vez que são leituras internas e não externas.
Isso quer dizer que tens que arejar a casa logo que possas.


----------



## fhff (3 Ago 2018 às 11:45)

Bom dia,
Tenho andado para comprar esta estação há algum tempo e vou avançar em breve.
Tenho visto que o site oficial faz, por vezes, promoções. Já alguém comprou na loja da Netatmo? Enviam para PT? Não há problema de alfândega? A outra opção é uma Amazon. Estava a 144 EUR na francesa.
Obrigado pela ajuda e espero em breve estar a partilhar dados convosco!


----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2018 às 16:30)

Olá ,
Eu comprei a minha estação pelo site da Amazon 
Paguei 302 euros ( sensor interno e externo, pluviômetro )





fhff disse:


> Bom dia,
> Tenho andado para comprar esta estação há algum tempo e vou avançar em breve.
> Tenho visto que o site oficial faz, por vezes, promoções. Já alguém comprou na loja da Netatmo? Enviam para PT? Não há problema de alfândega? A outra opção é uma Amazon. Estava a 144 EUR na francesa.
> Obrigado pela ajuda e espero em breve estar a partilhar dados convosco!



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (3 Ago 2018 às 16:31)

fhff disse:


> Bom dia,
> Tenho andado para comprar esta estação há algum tempo e vou avançar em breve.
> Tenho visto que o site oficial faz, por vezes, promoções. Já alguém comprou na loja da Netatmo? Enviam para PT? Não há problema de alfândega? A outra opção é uma Amazon. Estava a 144 EUR na francesa.
> Obrigado pela ajuda e espero em breve estar a partilhar dados convosco!


Olá.
Eu já comprei por 2 vezes no site oficial.
Uma vez o anemometro com oferta do suporte e outra vez o pluviometro com o suporte gratis.
Não tive qualquer tipo de problemas de ambas. Por vezes fazem promoções bastante interessantes. Vai estando atento.


----------



## remember (3 Ago 2018 às 18:01)

fhff disse:


> Bom dia,
> Tenho andado para comprar esta estação há algum tempo e vou avançar em breve.
> Tenho visto que o site oficial faz, por vezes, promoções. Já alguém comprou na loja da Netatmo? Enviam para PT? Não há problema de alfândega? A outra opção é uma Amazon. Estava a 144 EUR na francesa.
> Obrigado pela ajuda e espero em breve estar a partilhar dados convosco!



Boas, comprei quase todos os meus acessórios na Fnac, vendia sempre mais barato que a Worten.
A estação por exemplo arranjei em promoção a 149.90, e tive a estação de um dia para o outro porque encomendei online e levantei no colombo.
Os suportes adquiri na Leroy Merlin, não sei como funciona a loja online em termos de entregas, mas eles costumam fazer ofertas como diz o nosso amigo @ct1gnd .
Ficamos à tua espera para te juntares à malta!


----------



## ct1gnd (3 Ago 2018 às 21:53)

joselamego disse:


> Olá ,
> Eu comprei a minha estação pelo site da Amazon
> Paguei 302 euros ( sensor interno e externo, pluviômetro )
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


No sita da Netatmo, tens esta promoção.
https://shop.netatmo.com/eur_en/weatherstation.html
Mas todos os meses tem ações novas.


----------



## jonekko (3 Ago 2018 às 21:58)

fhff disse:


> Bom dia,
> Tenho andado para comprar esta estação há algum tempo e vou avançar em breve.
> Tenho visto que o site oficial faz, por vezes, promoções. Já alguém comprou na loja da Netatmo? Enviam para PT? Não há problema de alfândega? A outra opção é uma Amazon. Estava a 144 EUR na francesa.
> Obrigado pela ajuda e espero em breve estar a partilhar dados convosco!


Eu tenho a minha desde quarta-feira e estou maravilhado! 

Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2018 às 22:15)

A minha liguei hoje em Gondomar 
E ao wu
IGONDOMA8

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (3 Ago 2018 às 22:59)

joselamego disse:


> A minha liguei hoje em Gondomar
> E ao wu
> IGONDOMA8
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Qual foi o software que usaste?


----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2018 às 23:28)

ct1gnd disse:


> Qual foi o software que usaste?


O meteowareplus

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (5 Ago 2018 às 21:17)

remember disse:


> Os suportes adquiri na Leroy Merlin, não sei como funciona a loja online em termos de entregas, mas eles costumam fazer ofertas como diz o nosso amigo @ct1gnd .
> Ficamos à tua espera para te juntares à malta!



Obrigado a todos. Em breve dou novidades. Está na altura de reformar a Auriol. Só funciona o anemometro e o sensor da consola.... 
@remember que suportes compraste no Leroy? Obrigado.


----------



## remember (5 Ago 2018 às 23:43)

@fhff  São os suportes para o Wind/Rain Gauge, mas que podem ser artesanais também! Existem muitos tutoriais na net para tal!


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 10:02)

Alguém sabe algo do @RSS ? a estação está la, mas não reporta dados!


----------



## joselamego (9 Ago 2018 às 10:25)

Nada sei dele 
Nunca mais o vi por aqui 
Será que se passou algo ?
Espero que ele esteja bem 





remember disse:


> Alguém sabe algo do @RSS ? a estação está la, mas não reporta dados!



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 10:28)

joselamego disse:


> Nada sei dele
> Nunca mais o vi por aqui
> Será que se passou algo ?
> Espero que ele esteja bem
> ...


Pois não sei, a última vez que visitou o fórum, já foi há bastante tempo. Acho estranho não ter dito mais nada.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2018 às 11:27)

remember disse:


> Pois não sei, a última vez que visitou o fórum, já foi há bastante tempo. Acho estranho não ter dito mais nada.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



A ultima vez que visitou o fórum com a conta dele foi no dia 3 de Março às 21 :34.


----------



## ct1gnd (9 Ago 2018 às 16:17)

Desde o dia do tornado, que a estação deixou de reportar e de ele aparecer por aqui.
Já tentei contactar com ele mas foi em vão. Infelizmente. Aprendi muito com ele.


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 23:34)

Acabei de ver agora, para quem quiser ou precisar!
https://www.fnac.pt/Netatmo-Sensor-...Ambiente-e-Temperatura/a822087?omnsearchpos=6


----------



## remember (11 Ago 2018 às 11:57)

Bom dia, 

Aqui tem a diferença entre ter ou não ter um RS numa netatmo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Ago 2018 às 18:28)

Mais promoções pessoal!
https://www.fnac.pt/SearchResult/ResultList.aspx?SCat=0!1&Search=netatmo&sft=1&sa=0


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 09:52)

Acabei de ver agora no site deles:
https://www.netatmo.com/en-US/helpc...pear-on-weather-underground-is-this-normal/55

Estão mesmo em guerra, apesar do WU continuar a anunciar a netatmo como uma estação possível de ligar.


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Ago 2018 às 11:59)

remember disse:


> Acabei de ver agora no site deles:
> https://www.netatmo.com/en-US/helpc...pear-on-weather-underground-is-this-normal/55
> 
> Estão mesmo em guerra, apesar do WU continuar a anunciar a netatmo como uma estação possível de ligar.


Olá
A minha continua online atraves do meteoware.


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 12:01)

ct1gnd disse:


> Olá
> A minha continua online atraves do meteoware.


Igual por aqui, vamos ver até quando. Não sei como isto ficará, depois da netatmo ter assumido que a parceria terminou.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (22 Ago 2018 às 14:06)

Nas próximas semanas também vou encomendar a minha primeira estação e quero que seja netatmo, adorei o que vi na net! Estive a trabalhar no verão para juntar dinheiro e vai ser a minha prenda de anos  também estou a pensar fazer um Rs artesanal, ainda não sei bem como 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 14:11)

charlie17 disse:


> Nas próximas semanas também vou encomendar a minha primeira estação e quero que seja netatmo, adorei o que vi na net! Estive a trabalhar no verão para juntar dinheiro e vai ser a minha prenda de anos  também estou a pensar fazer um Rs artesanal, ainda não sei bem como
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tens aí dois exemplos, num post meu do dia 31 de julho, eu utilizo um, igual ao do segundo link. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2018 às 14:15)

A minha está online no Wu , através do meteoware 
Mas só dá temperatura, os restantes dados não aparecem 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 14:17)

joselamego disse:


> A minha está online no Wu , através do meteoware
> Mas só dá temperatura, os restantes dados não aparecem
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


A tua estação está a funcionar normalmente, só te falta o Wind gauge, tudo o resto está a reportar.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2018 às 14:20)

remember disse:


> A tua estação está a funcionar normalmente, só te falta o Wind gauge, tudo o resto está a reportar.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Amigo,
É disto que me refiro 
Só aparece a temperatura 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 14:22)

joselamego disse:


> Amigo,
> É disto que me refiro
> Só aparece a temperatura
> 
> ...


Há  vês isso apartir da APP do WU?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (22 Ago 2018 às 14:35)

remember disse:


> Tens aí dois exemplos, num post meu do dia 31 de julho, eu utilizo um, igual ao do segundo link.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Obrigado remember! Quando puder (a net aqui no Algarve está horrivel) vou ver!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2018 às 14:41)

remember disse:


> Há  vês isso apartir da APP do WU?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Sim, vejo assim a partir da app wu do tlm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 14:43)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, vejo assim a partir da app wu do tlm
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Há então isso não te consigo confirmar. É naquele círculo cinzento com um i, que acedes a isso?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2018 às 14:45)

remember disse:


> Há então isso não te consigo confirmar. É naquele círculo cinzento com um i, que acedes a isso?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Sim amigo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 14:48)

joselamego disse:


> Sim amigo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Só se for uma nova actualização... A mim aparece assim.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2018 às 14:55)

A minha dantes aparecia assim 

Com dados de humidade, pressão, precipitação , etc. 
Agora ficou tudo ------- 


remember disse:


> Só se for uma nova actualização... A mim aparece assim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 14:57)

joselamego disse:


> A minha dantes aparecia assim
> 
> Com dados de humidade, pressão, precipitação , etc.
> Agora ficou tudo -------
> ...


Então é estranho, isso em Monchique, certo?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2018 às 14:58)

remember disse:


> Então é estranho, isso em Monchique, certo?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Agora estou Gondomar 
Mas em Monchique já dava esse problema 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 15:01)

joselamego disse:


> Agora estou Gondomar
> Mas em Monchique já dava esse problema
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Sim eu sei, estava era a perguntar se em Monchique dava bem. Não sei porque terá desaparecido!

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2018 às 15:03)

Nem eu sei, também acho estranho 





remember disse:


> Sim eu sei, estava era a perguntar se em Monchique dava bem. Não sei porque terá desaparecido!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 15:06)

joselamego disse:


> Nem eu sei, também acho estranho
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Na parte principal da APP não aparece se rolares para baixo o ecrã? Onde aparecem as actividades físicas, saúde etc.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2018 às 15:10)

remember disse:


> Na parte principal da APP não aparece se rolares para baixo o ecrã? Onde aparecem as actividades físicas, saúde etc.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Assim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 15:13)

Aí já aparece, parece mesmo a versão antiga da APP, pode ter a haver com o Android que tens, neste tenho a versão 7.1

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2018 às 15:14)

remember disse:


> Aí já aparece, parece mesmo a versão antiga da APP, pode ter a haver com o Android que tens, neste tenho a versão 7.1
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


A versão meu Android é 7.0

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2018 às 15:16)

remember disse:


> Aí já aparece, parece mesmo a versão antiga da APP, pode ter a haver com o Android que tens, neste tenho a versão 7.1
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Especificações 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 15:17)

joselamego disse:


> A versão meu Android é 7.0
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Ainda mais estranho, faz uma coisa entra na PlayStore e pesquisa pela APP da WU, vê se dá para actualizar.

A mim diz que a versão e de 18/8 e é a 5.9.3

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2018 às 15:21)

remember disse:


> Ainda mais estranho, faz uma coisa entra na PlayStore e pesquisa pela APP da WU, vê se dá para actualizar.
> 
> A mim diz que a versão e de 18/8 e é a 5.9.3
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Versão que tenho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2018 às 15:24)

joselamego disse:


> Versão que tenho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ainda mais estranho, e que a apresentação é diferente da minha. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonekko (22 Ago 2018 às 16:14)

A informação da minha estação no WU aparece assim
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Ago 2018 às 16:08)

Ontem em jeito de brincadeira, consegui por o Weather display a funcionar com a estação, mas ao fim de 3/4 leituras bloqueava. Já para não falar dos dados que apareciam correctos no Weather display, mas no Wu apareciam errados, nomeadamente a direção do vento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Set 2018 às 23:29)

Hoje andei por ai a "devorar" informação sobre as nossas estações e fiquei tremendamente admirado, não que eu não confie no produto, mas porque sempre vi bastantes pessoas reticentes quanto ao mesmo.

Encontrei num outro fórum a comparação de três módulos exteriores, com abrigos: PCE, Davis e Netatmo:










Os dados falam por si mesmo, os mesmos foram recolhidos entre 11 e 20 de Agosto de 2015. 
Fonte: https://forums.infoclimat.fr/f/topic/52404-station-netatmo/?page=3

Tenho pena que mesmo após o WU ter cortado com a parceria com a netatmo as pessoas que as detém, insistam em tê-las sem qualquer tipo de RS e pior ainda, não tem RS, mas arranjam forma de partilhar dados no WU, através do meteoware e sem ter o mínimo de cuidado com a partilha de dados para outros utilizadores, tenho aqui uma perto que chega a ter quase mais 10ºC em certas alturas do dia.


----------



## joselamego (13 Set 2018 às 23:35)

Estive a ler e analisar os dados das 3 estações.
Admira- me ou até não , a Netatmo ter quase os mesmos valores da Davis.
Leva-me a pensar que a netatmo se tiver as condições apropriadas é uma boa estação.





remember disse:


> Hoje andei por ai a "devorar" informação sobre as nossas estações e fiquei tremendamente admirado, não que eu não confie no produto, mas porque sempre vi bastantes pessoas reticentes quanto ao mesmo.
> 
> Encontrei num outro fórum a comparação de três módulos exteriores, com abrigos: PCE, Davis e Netatmo:
> 
> ...



Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Set 2018 às 23:41)

joselamego disse:


> Estive a ler e analisar os dados das 3 estações.
> Admira- me ou até não , a Netatmo ter quase os mesmos valores da Davis.
> Leva-me a pensar que a netatmo se tiver as condições apropriadas é uma boa estação.
> 
> Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk



Sem duvida que sim, falta-lhe é depois na maioria das vezes, alguém do outro lado que compreenda as possibilidades do "brinquedo".
Em grande parte, penso que a confusão com o WU, tenha sido gerada por queixas de outras marcas, netatmo tinha uma grande parceria com WU, uma vez que aquele botão "mágico" de partilha de dados, fazia com que qualquer netatmo aparecesse no wundermap sem qualquer tipo de cuidado com os dados que eram enviados e partilhados com o público em geral.


----------



## remember (16 Set 2018 às 08:19)

Bom dia, de um dia para o outro as pilhas passaram do máximo para "??" No sensor e "??" Nas pilhas, é normal?

Levantei os estores, carreguei uma vez em cima no módulo interior e voltou a reaparecer no painel com o sinal máximo de pilhas, estranho não?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Set 2018 às 08:44)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, de um dia para o outro as pilhas passaram do máximo para "??" No sensor e "??" Nas pilhas, é normal?
> 
> Levantei os estores, carreguei uma vez em cima no módulo interior e voltou a reaparecer no painel com o sinal máximo de pilhas, estranho não?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


A mim não aconteceu ainda isso 
Tem estado no máximo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Set 2018 às 09:16)

joselamego disse:


> A mim não aconteceu ainda isso
> Tem estado no máximo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Elas fizeram ontem 9 meses, não sei se não será um sinal, interferência acho difícil, acho que funciona nos 800 e tal. Vou esperar que mais alguém se pronuncie obrigado

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Set 2018 às 10:49)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, de um dia para o outro as pilhas passaram do máximo para "??" No sensor e "??" Nas pilhas, é normal?
> 
> Levantei os estores, carreguei uma vez em cima no módulo interior e voltou a reaparecer no painel com o sinal máximo de pilhas, estranho não?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Bom dia.
Já me aconteceu tambem. É falta de comunicação, mas assim que se carrega no modulo principal, fica a funcionar normalmente.


----------



## remember (17 Set 2018 às 09:47)

ct1gnd disse:


> Bom dia.
> Já me aconteceu tambem. É falta de comunicação, mas assim que se carrega no modulo principal, fica a funcionar normalmente.


Pois, mal tentei a APP estava a queixar-se da pilha, mas depois, carreguei no interno e deu... Nunca me tinha acontecido em tanto tempo, até ver tudo normal, por enquanto

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Set 2018 às 11:06)

remember disse:


> Pois, mal tentei a APP estava a queixar-se da pilha, mas depois, carreguei no interno e deu... Nunca me tinha acontecido em tanto tempo, até ver tudo normal, por enquanto
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Pode acontecer falha de comunicação, mas depois retoma. A mim já não é a primeira vez. Carrego no sensor principal e fica a funcionar normalmente.


----------



## aoc36 (24 Set 2018 às 20:27)

*Alguém tem um Radiation Shield para a estação Netatmo. Já procurei em vários sites da berra e não aparece um que de. Já estive. Acerio páginas para trás aqui é descartei logo o que não faz nada*


----------



## Sanxito (24 Set 2018 às 20:41)

O RS que a Davis tem para venda não tem as dimensões necessárias??





aoc36 disse:


> *Alguém tem um Radiation Shield para a estação Netatmo. Já procurei em vários sites da berra e não aparece um que de. Já estive. Acerio páginas para trás aqui é descartei logo o que não faz nada*



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Set 2018 às 23:17)

aoc36 disse:


> *Alguém tem um Radiation Shield para a estação Netatmo. Já procurei em vários sites da berra e não aparece um que de. Já estive. Acerio páginas para trás aqui é descartei logo o que não faz nada*



E fazer um artesanal, não faz parte dos teus planos? Poupas muito e podes fazer algo de jeito.



Sanxito disse:


> O RS que a Davis tem para venda não tem as dimensões necessárias??
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk



Sim a Davis têm vários modelos compatíveis com a netatmo, pelo menos que eu saiba que estão a ser utilizados com as mesmas (7714 é um deles)


----------



## aoc36 (25 Set 2018 às 00:19)

Bricolagem não é lá mt comigo. O da Davis o preço é bem puxado. Encontrei uma da Acurite mas não tem base fechada, tinha que inventar para fichar a base. Tenho que avaliar bem.....


----------



## ct1gnd (25 Set 2018 às 00:43)

Se tiveres possibilidade vai para o da Davis. Outros é sempre um compromisso. E depois mais tarde não te arrependes.


----------



## remember (25 Set 2018 às 09:53)

aoc36 disse:


> Bricolagem não é lá mt comigo. O da Davis o preço é bem puxado. Encontrei uma da Acurite mas não tem base fechada, tinha que inventar para fichar a base. Tenho que avaliar bem.....


Eu também não tinha mas após algumas experiências, até me sai bem.

No dia 31 de julho, tens dois tutoriais partilhados por mim que podes seguir, só falo nesta possibilidade, porque é muito mais barato comparado com o Davis (70/80€)

Tens um outro tutorial em Português que achei bastante intuitivo:

http://www.geopalavras.pt/2018/08/abrigo-solar-2-parte.html?m=1

Tens que procurar a primeira parte no site.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (26 Set 2018 às 18:20)

Boas, hoje estive ai a brincar com um código em php, que enviava dados automaticamente de 5 em 5 minutos para o WU, mas o malandro não queria mostrar os dados do vento ficou a experiência, mas não vou desistir de ver se consigo que alguém me ajude com o código. A vantagem é que os dados seriam enviados para o WU sem passar por outra empresa, ou seja API da netatmo=> ficheiro php=> WU.


----------



## remember (4 Out 2018 às 19:16)

Boas pessoal,

Tenho andado a trabalhar quando posso numa alternativa ao website da meteoware, após andar a mexer no código verifiquei que alguns widgets da página my meteoware dão para reutilizar noutra página html.
Por enquanto está assim:
(Não liguem ao menu em francês ainda não tive tempo para alterar!)







Não liguem ao menu, a vantagem é que posso adicionar outros widgets para consulta, coisa que na página do meteoware não era possivel.

Outra coisa interessante é este script do WU que guarda os dados das nossas estações e não só, que poderá ser chamado para a página final.


----------



## remember (22 Out 2018 às 23:32)

Mais uma vez a fnac, com promoções nos acessórios.

https://www.fnac.pt/Netatmo-Sensor-...Ambiente-e-Temperatura/a822087?omnsearchpos=3 
https://www.fnac.pt/Netatmo-Sensor-...ca-Conectavel-Ambiente-e-Temperatura/a842767#
https://www.fnac.pt/Netatmo-Wind-Ga...Ambiente-e-Temperatura/a929138?omnsearchpos=8


----------



## lserpa (26 Out 2018 às 23:02)

Olá pessoal.

Sou detentor de 3 estações meteo, mas das 3, a estação mais rasca que alguma vez tive e que me arrependo de ter comprado, definitivamente que é a Netatmo. 

Tenho tido um problema com o modulo exterior, pois este está a consumir muita pilha e tem se agravado com o passar do tempo. Desta ultima vez, apenas durou uma semana! O modulo exterior está relativamente perto do modulo interior, a aproximadamente 5 metros, e tem uma porta de vidro entre eles. Logo não deverá ser por causa da força do sinal... alguém tem alguma sugestão ou tem o mesmo problema? 
Minha rica Oregon, tem 10 anos e raramente me chateia e as pilhas já não as troco já ha mais de 1 ano...


----------



## remember (26 Out 2018 às 23:03)

lserpa disse:


> Olá pessoal.
> 
> Sou detentor de 3 estações meteo, mas das 3, a estação mais rasca que alguma vez tive e que me arrependo de ter comprado, definitivamente que é a Netatmo.
> 
> ...



Só por curiosidade quanto tempo tem a estação?


----------



## lserpa (27 Out 2018 às 10:20)

remember disse:


> Só por curiosidade quanto tempo tem a estação?



  Mais de 2 anos de certeza 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Out 2018 às 17:07)

lserpa disse:


> Mais de 2 anos de certeza
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Não tenho a certeza, mas lembro-me de em tempos tal acontecer com várias estações, penso que era defeito, a minha esta quase a fazer um ano e sempre a bombar

Penso que as pilhas não podem ser alcalinas normais.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2018 às 17:39)

Tenho uma netatmo, auriol e funcionam bem !
A netatmo não me tem deixado mal 
O sensor externo está a poucos metros do interior e as pilhas estão no máximo (fez 1 ano a estação )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2018 às 17:53)

Envio, em anexo, a App da netatmo
Pilhas do módulo exterior no máximo 
Comprei a estação em outubro 2017








Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (27 Out 2018 às 18:01)

Hoje procedi à uma limpeza do módulo exterior, desmontei-o todo, limpei os contatos, sequei tudo e voltei a montar, desta vez coloquei pilhas alcalinas da Sony, vamos ver quanto tempo dura... uma coisa é certa, os valores da humidade estão mais realistas 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Out 2018 às 18:01)

joselamego disse:


> Envio, em anexo, a App da netatmo
> Pilhas do módulo exterior no máximo
> Comprei a estação em outubro 2017
> 
> ...


Amigo, só por curiosidade como costuma ficar o CO2 de noite? Comprei o módulo adicional para o quarto e tem tido uns valores malucos

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Out 2018 às 18:02)

lserpa disse:


> Hoje procedi à uma limpeza do módulo exterior, desmontei-o todo, limpei os contatos, sequei tudo e voltei a montar, desta vez coloquei pilhas alcalinas da Sony, vamos ver quanto tempo dura... uma coisa é certa, os valores da humidade estão mais realistas
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Encontrei as pilhas originais, mas só vindo de fora. Penso que as pilhas tem que ser industriais.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2018 às 18:03)

remember disse:


> Amigo, só por curiosidade como costuma ficar o CO2 de noite? Comprei o módulo adicional para o quarto e tem tido uns valores malucos
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Amigo,
De noite costuma a variar entre os 200 a 300 de CO2


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Out 2018 às 18:04)

joselamego disse:


> Amigo,
> De noite costuma a variar entre os 200 a 300 de CO2
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Só tens o módulo interno normal, ou algum adicional?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2018 às 18:05)

remember disse:


> Só tens o módulo interno normal, ou algum adicional?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Só o módulo interno normal .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Out 2018 às 18:08)

joselamego disse:


> Só o módulo interno normal .
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Vou ter que esperar, diz que todas as semanas é feita uma calibração automática, obrigado.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2018 às 18:10)

remember disse:


> Vou ter que esperar, diz que todas as semanas é feita uma calibração automática, obrigado.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Em breve vou comprar o módulo anenometro


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Out 2018 às 18:12)

joselamego disse:


> Em breve vou comprar o módulo anenometro
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Boa

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (27 Out 2018 às 18:46)

joselamego disse:


> Em breve vou comprar o módulo anenometro
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Francamente, não vale o que pedem... o pior anemómetro que alguma vez tive...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2018 às 18:47)

lserpa disse:


> Francamente, não vale o que pedem... o pior anemómetro que alguma vez tive...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


O pluviômetro funciona bem 
Então achas que não devo comprar o anenómetro?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (27 Out 2018 às 18:53)

joselamego disse:


> O pluviômetro funciona bem
> Então achas que não devo comprar o anenómetro?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Eu pessoalmente não gosto.
Mas eu se calhar sou suspeito, fui habituado com um anemómetro de pás da Oregon e que atualiza de 38 em 38 segundos.
Na netatmo, apenas de 10 em 10 minutos... muita rajada fica por registar.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Out 2018 às 20:56)

lserpa disse:


> Olá pessoal.
> 
> Sou detentor de 3 estações meteo, mas das 3, a estação mais rasca que alguma vez tive e que me arrependo de ter comprado, definitivamente que é a Netatmo.
> 
> ...


Pois, mas que pilhas compras-te? Isso é muito importante.Tens de comprar pilhas de qualidade e se continuarem a durar 1 semana, então o problema é mesmo do sensor. Mesmo essas da Sony, (a Sony tem várias qualidades) qual é a cor delas?


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Out 2018 às 21:04)

lserpa disse:


> Eu pessoalmente não gosto.
> Mas eu se calhar sou suspeito, fui habituado com um anemómetro de pás da Oregon e que atualiza de 38 em 38 segundos.
> Na netatmo, apenas de 10 em 10 minutos... muita rajada fica por registar.
> 
> ...


Pois, a estação faz a média do vento e atualiza de 5 em 5 minutos. Foi assim que me informaram, não sei se é o correto.
Porem, eu tenho tambem uma La Cross e neste ultimo evento do furacão as 2 em questão de ventos estiveram muito próximas. Uma registou 39 km e a outra 37 km. Pessoalmente, não digo que seja uma maravilha, mas funciona bem.


----------



## lserpa (27 Out 2018 às 21:51)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois, mas que pilhas compras-te? Isso é muito importante.Tens de comprar pilhas de qualidade e se continuarem a durar 1 semana, então o problema é mesmo do sensor. Mesmo essas da Sony, (a Sony tem várias qualidades) qual é a cor delas?



As azuis


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Out 2018 às 22:56)

lserpa disse:


> As azuis
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


As azuis há alcalinas e stamina plus que são um pouco melhores. Experimenta as Duracell Ultra Power ou então as industriais que são uma maravilha.


----------



## lserpa (27 Out 2018 às 22:58)

ct1gnd disse:


> As azuis há alcalinas e stamina plus que são um pouco melhores. Experimenta as Duracell Ultra Power ou então as industriais que são uma maravilha.



Tenho as stamina plus 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (28 Out 2018 às 00:43)

ct1gnd disse:


> Pois, a estação faz a média do vento e atualiza de 5 em 5 minutos. Foi assim que me informaram, não sei se é o correto.
> Porem, eu tenho tambem uma La Cross e neste ultimo evento do furacão as 2 em questão de ventos estiveram muito próximas. Uma registou 39 km e a outra 37 km. Pessoalmente, não digo que seja uma maravilha, mas funciona bem.



Totalmente verdade, actualizações de 5 em 5 minutos:
https://www.netatmo.com/en-US/helpcenter/weather/1/how-does-the-smart-anemometer-work/6

Estou bastante contente com a estação e já comprei mais um modulo interno, agora está completa.


----------



## remember (28 Out 2018 às 01:08)

Estas são as pilhas originais, mas já descobri outras que dizem ser industriais:
Numa pequena pesquisa a Varta, Duracell e Energizer dizem ter modelos desses.


----------



## ct1gnd (28 Out 2018 às 10:06)

remember disse:


> Estas são as pilhas originais, mas já descobri outras que dizem ser industriais:
> Numa pequena pesquisa a Varta, Duracell e Energizer dizem ter modelos desses.


Olá @remember o link não está a funcionar.
Pois, as pilhas industriais, duram, duram, duram, mas .... são bem caras.


----------



## remember (28 Out 2018 às 11:37)

ct1gnd disse:


> Olá @remember o link não está a funcionar.
> Pois, as pilhas industriais, duram, duram, duram, mas .... são bem caras.


São estas:
https://goo.gl/images/aUFRLB

Olha que não encontrei algumas até a bons preços.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Out 2018 às 12:46)

Eu tenho a Netatmo desde 2016. Pilhas normais, só tive que trocar uma vez nestes 2 anos. Pluviómetro tenho desde o ano passado. Muito satisfeito, não me tem falhado em nada. Se avariasse, comprava outra.


----------



## remember (30 Out 2018 às 14:38)

Boas pessoal, alguém com valores de CO2 acima de 2000 ppm durante a noite?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (30 Out 2018 às 15:01)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal, alguém com valores de CO2 acima de 2000 ppm durante a noite?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Edit: correção 

Já cheguei a ter no inverno passado.
Os valores aumentavam alguns minutos depois de cozinhar, ou quando convidava a família para jantar cá em casa... 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2018 às 19:22)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal, alguém com valores de CO2 acima de 2000 ppm durante a noite?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Em Monchique tinha esses valores depois cozinhar 
Agora tenho muito abaixo disso 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonekko (30 Out 2018 às 20:10)

Boa noite, eu na minha registo valores na ordem dos 1000 quando se está a cozinhar. O sensor está no hall.

Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (30 Out 2018 às 21:44)

Eu registo por vezes,valores de 1000, quando se está a cozinhar e valores ainda superiores quando se junta a familia toda.


----------



## FSantos (30 Out 2018 às 22:28)

Durante a noite é normal que suba. Durante o dia tento arejar. Até 800 é saudável.


----------



## remember (30 Out 2018 às 22:51)

Pois é que por aqui ultimamente mal dá para abrir as janelas, por causa do frio e da chuva.

Depois o quarto é a divisão que mais sofre:









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (30 Out 2018 às 22:57)

As minhas andam um pouco mais baixas, mas de momento tenho uma boa renovação de ar.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (30 Out 2018 às 23:18)

Obrigado a todos pelas partilhas, não tenho muito mais a fazer senão tentar combater o mesmo através da forma mais natural, Plantas.

Já agora:

*CO2*

250-350ppm Concentração de fundo normal no ar ambiente externo
350-1.000 ppm Concentrações típicas de espaços interiores ocupados com boa troca de ar
1.000-2.000 ppm Reclamações de sonolência e ar fraco.
2,000-5,000 ppm Dores de cabeça, sonolência e ar estagnado, abafado e abafado. Baixa concentração, perda de atenção, aumento da freqüência cardíaca e leve náusea também podem estar presentes.
5.000 Limite de exposição no local de trabalho (como TWA de 8 horas) na maioria das jurisdições.
> 40.000 ppm A exposição pode levar à falta de oxigênio, resultando em dano cerebral permanente, coma e até morte.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2018 às 22:22)

Boas,

Não tenho conseguido aceder ao site da netatmo, neste caso o weathermap depois de fazer o login.
Fica tudo em branco e não dá, já tentei o chrome e internet explorer e nada.
Conseguem ajudar?


----------



## remember (5 Nov 2018 às 22:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Não tenho conseguido aceder ao site da netatmo, neste caso o weathermap depois de fazer o login.
> Fica tudo em branco e não dá, já tentei o chrome e internet explorer e nada.
> Conseguem ajudar?



Tens conta pelo que percebi, fica tudo branco?
Testei ainda agora fazer login e logout e funcionou normalmente.


----------



## ct1gnd (6 Nov 2018 às 00:17)

Por aqui tudo a funcionar na normalidade.


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2018 às 05:49)

Boas,
Aqui também tudo a funcionar normal 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Nov 2018 às 23:53)

Boas pessoal, 

hoje arranjei um tempinho para ver a estação e fazer uma manutenção, limpar o pluviómetro etc.
Já alguém fez calibração ao pluviómetro?


----------



## ct1gnd (7 Nov 2018 às 00:12)

Por estes lados não. Como fazes a calibração? Ensina aí o pessoal.


----------



## remember (7 Nov 2018 às 00:27)

ct1gnd disse:


> Por estes lados não. Como fazes a calibração? Ensina aí o pessoal.



Pois, hoje experimentei medir a ver, a estação vinha com 1.26 ml no menu da calibração.
Encher um doseador com 100 ml e ouvir o número de vezes que o rain gauge estala, depois divide-se 100 pelo numero de estalos e introduz-se o valor na calibração.
Depois convém apagar as leituras no portal, apenas em desktop.


----------



## remember (8 Nov 2018 às 23:49)

Reparei que a estação do @RSS está a querer voltar ao normal.


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2018 às 23:52)

remember disse:


> Reparei que a estação do @RSS está a querer voltar ao normal.


Boa!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (8 Nov 2018 às 23:54)

joselamego disse:


> Boa!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Pelo menos já aparece no WU.


----------



## remember (9 Nov 2018 às 18:50)

Estou a ver bem? Mudanças para breve?







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2018 às 19:16)

remember disse:


> Estou a ver bem? Mudanças para breve?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O que significa ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Nov 2018 às 19:21)

joselamego disse:


> O que significa ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Registos a cada 6 segundos, essa informação nunca a tinha visto, agregados a cada 5 minutos.

O Wind gauge é o único com essa informação.
Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (9 Nov 2018 às 22:34)

Olá @remember de onde conseguis-te essa informação? No site deles eu não consigo ver isso.


----------



## remember (9 Nov 2018 às 22:43)

ct1gnd disse:


> Olá @remember de onde conseguis-te essa informação? No site deles eu não consigo ver isso.



Está no site deles, aqui


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Nov 2018 às 11:09)

É só a mim, ou o site da  Wunderground coloca os graus em Fahrnheit?
https://www.metric-conversions.org/pt/temperatura/fahrenheit-em-celsius.htm


----------



## remember (17 Nov 2018 às 23:51)

ct1gnd disse:


> É só a mim, ou o site da  Wunderground coloca os graus em Fahrnheit?



Estás "logado" no WU?


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Nov 2018 às 00:34)

remember disse:


> Estás "logado" no WU?


Sim, mas agora já está bem. Não percebi.


----------



## remember (18 Nov 2018 às 00:39)

ct1gnd disse:


> Sim, mas agora já está bem. Não percebi.



Uma vez, aconteceu-me o mesmo estava "logado" e não sei como passou a aparecer º F em vez de º C, depois lá desapareceu.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Nov 2018 às 01:54)

Boas.
É oficial, o meu penico marou. Já contactei o suporte, para efeitos de garantia. Vamos ver quanto tempo sem pluviómetro.


----------



## ct1gnd (18 Nov 2018 às 09:44)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas.
> É oficial, o meu penico marou. Já contactei o suporte, para efeitos de garantia. Vamos ver quanto tempo sem pluviómetro.


Está limpinho por dentro? Tens feito manutenção? Por vezes as aranhas gostam de fazer teia por lá. Ou acumular de pó.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Nov 2018 às 11:24)

ct1gnd disse:


> Está limpinho por dentro? Tens feito manutenção? Por vezes as aranhas gostam de fazer teia por lá. Ou acumular de pó.


Boas. Essa foi a primeira coisa que verifiquei, bem como as pilhas. Excluí e readicionei o módulo. Abri um ticket de suporte na loja deles. Vamos ver...


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2018 às 15:05)

Boas, alguém com problemas na apresentação dos dados do módulo exterior na APP?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (20 Nov 2018 às 15:53)

Bom dia

para os adeptos NETATMO *120€* sobre AMAZON FRANÇA


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Nov 2018 às 16:34)

E eu bem acho que vou precisar... A minha tá a dar o peido... Consegui agora resolver o problema, mas cheira-me que o módulo interior não vai durar muito mais...


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Nov 2018 às 16:35)

remember disse:


> Boas, alguém com problemas na apresentação dos dados do módulo exterior na APP?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Então não era só eu!!! Passei, literalmente, a última hora às voltas com aquilo.
Agora voltou a funcionar.


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2018 às 16:40)

mr. phillip disse:


> Então não era só eu!!! Passei, literalmente, a última hora às voltas com aquilo.
> Agora voltou a funcionar.


Queixei-me logo no fórum deles parece que foi um bug, já resolvido.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Nov 2018 às 16:47)

remember disse:


> Queixei-me logo no fórum deles parece que foi um bug, já resolvido.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Porra, como tenho andado com problemas com o penico, assumi logo que o problema fosse da minha estação. Obrigado.
Escusava era de ter andado 1 hora a adicionar, remover, trocar pilhas, praguejar, já a fazer contas a mais uma despesa, depois de ter trocado de portátil ontem, por necessidade...


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2018 às 17:35)

mr. phillip disse:


> Porra, como tenho andado com problemas com o penico, assumi logo que o problema fosse da minha estação. Obrigado.
> Escusava era de ter andado 1 hora a adicionar, remover, trocar pilhas, praguejar, já a fazer contas a mais uma despesa, depois de ter trocado de portátil ontem, por necessidade...


De nada, eu estou em cima do acontecimento por causa da API que actualiza os dados no website e também por causa do Wu.

Percebi logo que algo se passava, depois o meteoware também não actualizava.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2018 às 19:17)

Também tive tive problemas 
4 h seguidas sem dados exteriores 
Mas já voltou ao normal 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2018 às 23:14)

Só hoje percebi que a Netatmo foi comprada pela Legrand.


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2018 às 23:23)

remember disse:


> Só hoje percebi que a Netatmo foi comprada pela Legrand.


O que significa isso ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2018 às 23:29)

joselamego disse:


> O que significa isso ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Vamos ter que esperar para ver amigo, uma coisa penso que é boa, a Legrand é conhecida pela qualidade e agora aliando a Netatmo vamos ver o que vai dar.


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2018 às 23:30)

remember disse:


> Vamos ter que esperar para ver amigo, uma coisa penso que é boa, a Legrand é conhecida pela qualidade e agora aliando a Netatmo vamos ver o que vai dar.


Se tem qualidade significa que as netatmo vão melhorar !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Nov 2018 às 18:04)

Servidores da Netatmo estão em baixo, supostamente uma manutenção programada...


----------



## remember (22 Nov 2018 às 18:32)

mr. phillip disse:


> Servidores da Netatmo estão em baixo, supostamente uma manutenção programada...


De novo? Três dias seguidos... Ainda mal a Legrand pegou naquilo já está a dar buraco, ao menos deixavam estar como estava azeiteiros xD

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2018 às 20:56)

Estou com problemas na ligação da minha netatmo


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Nov 2018 às 22:48)

joselamego disse:


> Estou com problemas na ligação da minha netatmo
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Já consegues?


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Nov 2018 às 23:28)

Já está tudo bem.
Pelo menos por aqui.
Mas os dados no stickers do WU foram-se.


----------



## remember (22 Nov 2018 às 23:30)

ct1gnd disse:


> Já está tudo bem.
> Pelo menos por aqui.



Os problemas continuam na apresentação de dados no portal (espaçamentos)


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2018 às 23:35)

remember disse:


> Já consegues?


Consegui com o domoctiz
O meteoware está com problemas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (26 Nov 2018 às 14:25)

Boas pessoal,

Alguém com falta de dados no portal mynetatmo em algum dos módulos?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (26 Nov 2018 às 18:34)

Por aqui está tudo bem.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2018 às 18:46)

Bom, update e resolução do meu problema com o penico...
Após várias trocas de emails com o suporte online da Netatmo, sempre com boa comunicação e vontade de resolver o problema, eles, após eu ter dado acesso aos meus logs da estação, chegaram à conclusão que o pluviómetro falhou, e já mandei vir um novo a custo zero. Muito bom!


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2018 às 18:49)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom, update e resolução do meu problema com o penico...
> Após várias trocas de emails com o suporte online da Netatmo, sempre com boa comunicação e vontade de resolver o problema, eles, após eu ter dado acesso aos meus logs da estação, chegaram à conclusão que o pluviómetro falhou, e já mandei vir um novo a custo zero. Muito bom!


Serviço pôs venda da netatmo excelente!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2018 às 18:57)

joselamego disse:


> Serviço pôs venda da netatmo excelente!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Sem dúvida. Uma boa surpresa.


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Nov 2018 às 23:27)

Há quanto tempo tinhas o penico? Foi comprado diretamente?


----------



## remember (19 Dez 2018 às 16:24)

Boa tarde, 

Mais uma vez spv da Netatmo a surpreender...

Desde a passagem do Leslie, que sempre que chovia um pouco mais, as medições do Wind gauge ficavam com valores anormais, principalmente na velocidade média do vento, coisa que não acontecia anteriormente.

Falei com o suporte e expliquei o que se passava, após verificarem o problema, disseram que estava tudo normal, tirei fotos e print screens para poderem avaliar melhor o caso e depois de mais uns dias a testarem decidiram trocar o mesmo.

Já enviei o mesmo, agora é aguardar que venha o novo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Dez 2018 às 08:09)

Boas pessoal, esqueci-me de dizer que não paguei nada pelo envio, eles suportam todos os gastos.

As vossas apps continuam a mostrar os dados da qualidade do ar?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (21 Dez 2018 às 16:56)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal, esqueci-me de dizer que não paguei nada pelo envio, eles suportam todos os gastos.
> 
> As vossas apps continuam a mostrar os dados da qualidade do ar?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Olá.
A minha continua a mostrar todos os dados.
O meu anemometro é que já tem as pilhas a chegar ao fim. Já está no vermelho.
Quando tiver um bocadinho livre, tenho de repor novas.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Dez 2018 às 19:17)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal, esqueci-me de dizer que não paguei nada pelo envio, eles suportam todos os gastos.
> 
> As vossas apps continuam a mostrar os dados da qualidade do ar?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



SIm, continua.


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2018 às 20:01)

A minha esta a dar tudo bem !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Dez 2018 às 23:50)

Por aqui continuam os problemas intermitentes, vai e volta, de novo sem dados da qualidade do ar.
Tanto aparecem na app, como logo de seguida desaparecem, o mesmo no portal my netatmo. De volta e meia aparece a informação na app, que estão em manutenção.


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 09:50)

Bom dia pessoal,

tudo off, por isso não se preocupem com falta de dados, é problema deles e não nosso.


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 11:31)

Parece estar tudo normal agora.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (6 Jan 2019 às 15:44)

Não tenho estado muito atento a este tópico, mas tenho estado contente com tudo da Netatmo, acho que são uma empresa boa com material de topo e gosto do suporte deles.
@remember já tens o problem resolvido?
Há uns dias fui espreitar ao telhado o meu outside module e notei que precisa de ser limpo, em Fevereiro, que é qnd tenho férias tenho q fazer isso.
As vezes penso se o telhado da casa não me influencia de alguma forma as mínimas, principalmente. Ainda não consegui perceber e para além disso o outside module está a 8m e qql coisa de altura. E não a 1.5m como os do IPMA


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jan 2019 às 17:34)

Estou sem dados na Netatmo desde as 14h... Mais alguém?

Fui ao forum deles, e parece que há, de novo, problemas nos servidores...

@remember ... já vi que foste lá mandar o bitaite, é assim mesmo! Ainda para mais em altura de mínimas boas para o registo.


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 17:52)

mr. phillip disse:


> Estou sem dados na Netatmo desde as 14h... Mais alguém?
> 
> Fui ao forum deles, e parece que há, de novo, problemas nos servidores...
> 
> @remember ... já vi que foste lá mandar o bitaite, é assim mesmo! Ainda para mais em altura de mínimas boas para o registo.



Sabes como é... tem que ser assim! Ultimamente tem sido recorrente, alguma actualização que andam a fazer nos servidores.
Como tenho o website a actualizar com a api deles noto logo quando há problemas Também vi logo que andavas por lá!


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2019 às 17:52)

mr. phillip disse:


> Estou sem dados na Netatmo desde as 14h... Mais alguém?
> 
> Fui ao forum deles, e parece que há, de novo, problemas nos servidores...
> 
> @remember ... já vi que foste lá mandar o bitaite, é assim mesmo! Ainda para mais em altura de mínimas boas para o registo.


Também estou sem dados da netatmo
Hoje estão com problemas no servidor 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jan 2019 às 17:54)

Mais depressa falasse, mais depressa voltavam os dados. Já os tenho na aplicação, mas ainda não o histórico.


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 17:55)

mr. phillip disse:


> Mais depressa falasse, mais depressa voltavam os dados. Já os tenho na aplicação, mas ainda não o histórico.



Infelizmente a aplicação está a dar dados absoletos, actualiza de x em x minutos mas com dados anteriores


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 17:58)

charlie17 disse:


> Não tenho estado muito atento a este tópico, mas tenho estado contente com tudo da Netatmo, acho que são uma empresa boa com material de topo e gosto do suporte deles.
> @remember já tens o problem resolvido?
> Há uns dias fui espreitar ao telhado o meu outside module e notei que precisa de ser limpo, em Fevereiro, que é qnd tenho férias tenho q fazer isso.
> As vezes penso se o telhado da casa não me influencia de alguma forma as mínimas, principalmente. Ainda não consegui perceber e para além disso o outside module está a 8m e qql coisa de altura. E não a 1.5m como os do IPMA
> ...



Continuo à espera do wind gauge, mas deve estar ai mesmo a "rebentar" Pois se estivesse em campo aberto num quintal, relvado seria o melhor, mas se não estás satisfeito, faz um teste com um mastro um pouco mais alto...


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 18:05)

remember disse:


> Infelizmente a aplicação está a dar dados absoletos, actualiza de x em x minutos mas com dados anteriores



Começaram agora a actualizar os dados...ainda das 15:21! O que me faz mais confusão é a falta de cuidado, não são capazes de justificar as falhas Se eu tivesse uma marca/serviço jamais faria isso aos meus clientes, é meio caminho para os perder!


----------



## charlie17 (7 Jan 2019 às 18:22)

Também estou com os mesmos problemas que vocês, até pensava q tinha sido bug do outside module mas afinal não 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 18:58)

A coisa está má...


----------



## charlie17 (7 Jan 2019 às 19:14)

No help center do site deles o que aparece é isto: "Your application may not display correctly the data of your Weather Station however it continues to measure.
We are doing everything we can to solve the situation. Thank you for your understanding."
Os dados continuam a ser registados mas a app não mostra. Será que é mesmo atualização dos servidores ou terá sido algum tipo de ataque informático ou assim?


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jan 2019 às 19:15)

remember disse:


> A coisa está má...


Sim, bloqueou com os dados das 15h15.


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 19:26)

charlie17 disse:


> No help center do site deles o que aparece é isto: "Your application may not display correctly the data of your Weather Station however it continues to measure.
> We are doing everything we can to solve the situation. Thank you for your understanding."
> Os dados continuam a ser registados mas a app não mostra. Será que é mesmo atualização dos servidores ou terá sido algum tipo de ataque informático ou assim?



Nas redes sociais algo parecido:

Hi, we're aware of the situation. Some of our users don't have access to their data, it should be solved very soon and you should recover your missing data. Thanks for your comprehension 

Desde que a Legrand comprou aquilo parece que ainda está pior...


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 21:35)

E continua sem dados...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (7 Jan 2019 às 23:07)

Olha, olha. E eu a pensar que era problema da minha estação. Só agora vi estas informações.
A pertir das 15 horas deixou de enviar dados. Fiz há pouco um reset e actualizou para as 18:05.
Não tem mais dados depois disso.


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 23:25)

ct1gnd disse:


> Olha, olha. E eu a pensar que era problema da minha estação. Só agora vi estas informações.
> A pertir das 15 horas deixou de enviar dados. Fiz há pouco um reset e actualizou para as 18:05.
> Não tem mais dados depois disso.



Só agora começam a surgir mais actualizações nos gráficos...
A app continua bloqueada.


----------



## jcboliveira (14 Jan 2019 às 09:16)

Embora mantenha uma vantage pro2 com software próprio mandei vir uma netatmo para casa. Depois de arranjar um RS home made estou satisfeito com a mesma, o software é bem bom incluindo widgets para o telemóvel. 
Entretanto encontrei este site https://app.grafatmo.com em que existe um dashboard para a estação, a vantagem é que é facilmente adaptado para a necessidade e cada um. 
Ainda sou capaz de adaptar o https://meteo.isep.ipp.pt para lhe dar um site independente.

O único contra é a fiabilidade da rede de estações em que se nota facilmente que muitos dos utilizadores não percebem nada de colocação de sensores.

.


----------



## remember (14 Jan 2019 às 09:23)

jcboliveira disse:


> Embora mantenha uma vantage pro2 com software próprio mandei vir uma netatmo para casa. Depois de arranjar um RS home made estou satisfeito com a mesma, o software é bem bom incluindo widgets para o telemóvel.
> Entretanto encontrei este site https://app.grafatmo.com em que existe um dashboard para a estação, a vantagem é que é facilmente adaptado para a necessidade e cada um.
> Ainda sou capaz de adaptar o https://meteo.isep.ipp.pt para lhe dar um site independente.
> 
> ...


Bom dia,

Seria interessante a partilha desses dados, já se encontra no WU? Já experimentaste o meteowareplus? Eu utilizo em conjunto com o mynetatmo e adoro a interação.

É possível fazeres isso idêntico ao Isep e muito mais, com um plugin que eu uso no meu website.

Pois o grande problema é esse, tenho sempre o cuidado de alertar os utilizadores netatmo que encontro pelo Twitter, com fotos do sensor exterior descoberto, sem qualquer tipo de RS

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (2 Fev 2019 às 18:30)

Desde 6ª feira, acho que foi da aproximação da Helena, que a minha pressão desceu para os 806.9 mb e assim se mantem inalterada.
Alguem com este problema?
Será avaria no módulo interior?


----------



## remember (3 Fev 2019 às 00:08)

ct1gnd disse:


> Desde 6ª feira, acho que foi da aproximação da Helena, que a minha pressão desceu para os 806.9 mb e assim se mantem inalterada.
> Alguem com este problema?
> Será avaria no módulo interior?


Nunca me aconteceu, mas o melhor será contactares o suporte da Netatmo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (3 Fev 2019 às 20:33)

remember disse:


> Nunca me aconteceu, mas o melhor será contactares o suporte da Netatmo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Obrigado remember.
Contactei hoje a empresa que ma vendeu, contando o sucedido. Fico á espera de um contacto deles.
Entretanto fui ao site deles e vi isto. 
https://www.gms-store.com/pt/estacao-metereologica-netatmo/item_12164.html?id=36&cat=0&pc=1
Acho uma bela promoção.


----------



## remember (4 Fev 2019 às 10:20)

ct1gnd disse:


> Obrigado remember.
> Contactei hoje a empresa que ma vendeu, contando o sucedido. Fico á espera de um contacto deles.
> Entretanto fui ao site deles e vi isto.
> https://www.gms-store.com/pt/estacao-metereologica-netatmo/item_12164.html?id=36&cat=0&pc=1
> Acho uma bela promoção.


De nada, eu tinha contactado directamente a marca para eles te poderem prestar apoio técnico remotamente... Então depois logo vias o que te diziam. Eu comprei na fnac e falei directamente com eles (Netatmo) depois como não conseguiam explicar o problema, procederam à troca.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Fev 2019 às 20:37)

remember disse:


> De nada, eu tinha contactado directamente a marca para eles te poderem prestar apoio técnico remotamente... Então depois logo vias o que te diziam. Eu comprei na fnac e falei directamente com eles (Netatmo) depois como não conseguiam explicar o problema, procederam à troca.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Acatei o teu conselho. Contactei a Netatmo e foram 10 *. Pediram-me se dava ordem de acederem remotamente á estação. Assim fizeram. Depois enviaram-me um email onde davam conta de uma qualquer anomalia e pediram-me para contactar a GMS para procederem á troca por uma estação nova. Já o fiz, ficaram de me enviar uma e quando receber, procedo á devolução da avariada.

Mas ..... não sei que diabo se passou, verifiquei á momentos que a pressão desde as 16 horas voltou ao normal. E agora? Que faço?


----------



## remember (5 Fev 2019 às 23:16)

ct1gnd disse:


> Acatei o teu conselho. Contactei a Netatmo e foram 10 *. Pediram-me se dava ordem de acederem remotamente á estação. Assim fizeram. Depois enviaram-me um email onde davam conta de uma qualquer anomalia e pediram-me para contactar a GMS para procederem á troca por uma estação nova. Já o fiz, ficaram de me enviar uma e quando receber, procedo á devolução da avariada.
> 
> Mas ..... não sei que diabo se passou, verifiquei á momentos que a pressão desde as 16 horas voltou ao normal. E agora? Que faço?


Espera mais algum tempo e vê o comportamento da estação. Se por acaso estiver resolvido, conversa com eles e explica o sucedido.


Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Fev 2019 às 23:39)

Acho que está mesmo avariada. A pressão atmosférica passou dos 806.9 para os 1.030., e aí se mantem praticamente estavel.
Vou avançar com a troca.


----------



## ct1gnd (10 Fev 2019 às 11:03)

Nem sei o que fazer. A pressão na minha estação, voltou ao normal. (Remotamente repararam-na?). Neste momento tenho valores próximos das estações vizinhas.


----------



## ct1gnd (16 Fev 2019 às 00:06)

Chegou hoje a nova estação.
O suporte da Netatmo, bem como da GMS, foram fantásticos.


----------



## ct1gnd (19 Fev 2019 às 21:43)

Depois de 2 dias complicados, pois não a conseguia colocar no Underground, parece que agora já está tudo em ordem.
Obrigado @remember pela ajuda.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Mai 2019 às 11:34)

Netatmo em baixo, confirmam?

Edit: parece que já está a funcionar de novo.


----------



## ct1gnd (7 Mai 2019 às 12:35)

Esteve umas horas em baixo, mas já está normalizado.


----------



## joselamego (7 Mai 2019 às 13:49)

Já está funcionar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (1 Jun 2019 às 10:10)

Pessoal, alguém com problemas na transmissão de dados? Última vez actualizado, 16 minutos

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (1 Jun 2019 às 11:29)

Por aqui tudo normal.
Porem o teu sticker do WU, não está a funcionar.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jun 2019 às 22:48)

Pessoal,
Preciso de ajuda 
A bateria status meu pluviômetro está quase no fim 
Onde compro pilhas boas para durar ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Jun 2019 às 22:50)

joselamego disse:


> Pessoal,
> Preciso de ajuda
> A bateria status meu pluviômetro está quase no fim
> Onde compro pilhas boas para durar ?
> ...


Eu comprei umas industriais da Varta. Acho que lojas de informática costumam ter, qualquer dia é o meu módulo exterior, está quase com dois anos, sem mudar.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Jun 2019 às 22:58)

remember disse:


> Eu comprei umas industriais da Varta. Acho que lojas de informática costumam ter, qualquer dia é o meu módulo exterior, está quase com dois anos, sem mudar.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Então numa loja informática vende ?
Será melhor varta ou duracell ?
O.meu módulo exterior vai a meio

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Jun 2019 às 23:04)

joselamego disse:


> Então numa loja informática vende ?
> Será melhor varta ou duracell ?
> O.meu módulo exterior vai a meio
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


A que eu fui vendia, tinha várias marcas, como as de origem dizem industriais, optei pelas Varta que sei que são boas, as Duracell acho que também são boas, mas mais caras de certeza...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Jun 2019 às 23:39)

remember disse:


> A que eu fui vendia, tinha várias marcas, como as de origem dizem industriais, optei pelas Varta que sei que são boas, as Duracell acho que também são boas, mas mais caras de certeza...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Obrigado amigo 
Irei seguir teu Conselho 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (3 Jun 2019 às 00:54)

Eu no meu pluviometro, meti Duracell.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jul 2019 às 00:12)

Boa noite amigos 
Comprei pilhas duraccel Plus para meu pluviômetro 
Está já a funcionar   

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Jul 2019 às 00:13)

Não sei se vocês têm conhecimento de um.protetor solar para estação netatmo?

https://pt.raig.com/tienda/meteorol...tmo/protector-de-radiacion-solar-para-netatmo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Jul 2019 às 18:31)

Pelo que tenho visto de avaliações não é recomendado por inúmeras razões... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (9 Jul 2019 às 21:22)

O melhor será mesmo o da Davis.
Mais caro, claro.
Mas o que é barato.....
Isto na minha humilde opinião. Certamente haverá experts na matéria que poderão melhor opinar.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Jul 2019 às 10:40)

joselamego disse:


> Não sei se vocês têm conhecimento de um.protetor solar para estação netatmo?
> 
> https://pt.raig.com/tienda/meteorol...tmo/protector-de-radiacion-solar-para-netatmo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



Comprei um igual, muuito mais barato... Não vale quase nada como radiation shield, mas serve para o abrigar da chuva, o que já não é mau de todo.


----------



## Knyght (15 Jul 2019 às 12:29)

Já agora aí está a minha estação no Funchal http://my.meteoware.com/1912260/
Os dados de pressão parecem ser um pouco incorrectos face aos valores do IPMA.


----------



## remember (15 Jul 2019 às 13:37)

@Knyght Depende da altura para a qual a estação está configurada, já viste no mapa do portal mynetatmo se aparece o local correcto da tua localização?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Knyght (15 Jul 2019 às 17:14)

remember disse:


> Pelo que tenho visto de avaliações não é recomendado por inúmeras razões...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


O local está correto...
Abraço


----------



## remember (15 Jul 2019 às 18:28)

Knyght disse:


> O local está correto...
> Abraço


Qual o local com mais altitude? A diferença pode estar aí. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Knyght (15 Jul 2019 às 18:46)

remember disse:


> Qual o local com mais altitude? A diferença pode estar aí.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


A minha estação está bem acima das estações meteorológicas do IPMA.


----------



## remember (15 Jul 2019 às 19:21)

A tua apresenta um valor mais baixo?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Knyght (15 Jul 2019 às 20:32)

Pelo contrário, valor superior.


----------



## Knyght (15 Jul 2019 às 20:35)

Por exemplo tenho 1026 e no IPMA 1019


----------



## remember (15 Jul 2019 às 22:46)

Knyght disse:


> Por exemplo tenho 1026 e no IPMA 1019



Não vejo nada de especial no site da netatmo.
A não ser isto: https://helpcenter.netatmo.com/en-u...ations/how-does-the-pressure-measurement-work
Tenta ver se tens o software mais recente, para isso tens que ligar a estação à porta USB do computador.


----------



## Knyght (17 Jul 2019 às 19:16)

Liguei a estação por USB e não apareceu nenhuma atualização, reparei que pela conta no site, e não pelas definições da aplicação da para colocar um offset. Coloquei -6mBar.
Creio que agora está bem próxima a estação do IPMA.
Alguém sabe como posso ter a informação realtime das estações do IPMA?!

Abraço


----------



## remember (17 Jul 2019 às 19:32)

Knyght disse:


> Liguei a estação por USB e não apareceu nenhuma atualização, reparei que pela conta no site, e não pelas definições da aplicação da para colocar um offset. Coloquei -6mBar.
> Creio que agora está bem próxima a estação do IPMA.
> Alguém sabe como posso ter a informação realtime das estações do IPMA?!
> 
> Abraço



Sim, tens essa possibilidade, o melhor que consegues é isto:
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.grafica/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selEstacao=522&idEstacao=522


----------



## aoc36 (25 Jul 2019 às 03:06)

ct1gnd disse:


> O melhor será mesmo o da Davis.
> Mais caro, claro.
> Mas o que é barato.....
> Isto na minha humilde opinião. Certamente haverá experts na matéria que poderão melhor opinar.



a la crosse usa a mesma Protecção para os seus sensores, será assim tão mau??


----------



## remember (26 Jul 2019 às 14:00)

Problemas com os servidores de novo? 1h desde a última actualização...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (26 Jul 2019 às 17:06)

remember disse:


> Problemas com os servidores de novo? 1h desde a última actualização...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Por cá tudo a bombar.


----------



## remember (26 Jul 2019 às 21:54)

Esteve a tarde toda sem reportar, quando cheguei estava off, fui tentar ligar pediu para actualizar o firmware.

A APP tem estado a actualizar de 5 em 5 minutos ao contrário do que acontecia anteriormente(10 minutos) agora aparece algo a dizer Hardware station v2

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (26 Jul 2019 às 22:51)

remember disse:


> Esteve a tarde toda sem reportar, quando cheguei estava off, fui tentar ligar pediu para actualizar o firmware.
> 
> A APP tem estado a actualizar de 5 em 5 minutos ao contrário do que acontecia anteriormente(10 minutos) agora aparece algo a dizer Hardware station v2
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk




A mim esteve todo o dia a funcionar dentro da normalidade.
O meu firmware é o 137 e o Hardware station V3


----------



## remember (26 Jul 2019 às 23:22)

ct1gnd disse:


> A mim esteve todo o dia a funcionar dentro da normalidade.
> O meu firmware é o 137 e o Hardware station V3



Hum, voltou aos intervalos na app de 10 minutos.
Já agora quais são os firmwares dos outros acessórios? Continuo com o 135, quando fizeste a actualização?


----------



## remember (26 Jul 2019 às 23:30)

Vendo as definições da estação, afinal:

Outdoor: 44
Rain Gauge: 8
Room: 44
Wind: 19
Indoor: 140 Hardware Station V2


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Jul 2019 às 00:12)

Eu tenho Outdoor 46
Rain gauge 8
Anemometro 19
Como se faz para actualizar o firmware?


----------



## remember (27 Jul 2019 às 00:25)

ct1gnd disse:


> Eu tenho Outdoor 46
> Rain gauge 8
> Anemometro 19
> Como se faz para actualizar o firmware?


Normalmente é com a estação ligada ao USB do PC e com o software que se retira onde diz "install a  new station" nas definições do portal my netatmo, depois escolher "download setup wizard"
Corres o software e logo vês o que dá! Outdoor mais recente que o meu


----------



## Knyght (27 Jul 2019 às 05:28)

Outdoor: 46
Indoor: 140 Hardware Station V3

Estes são os meus dados. Hoje passei o offset para -6,5mb - para ir para os 1021mb, tenho aqui na zona uma estação com 1046mb...


----------



## remember (27 Jul 2019 às 12:44)

Knyght disse:


> Outdoor: 46
> Indoor: 140 Hardware Station V3
> 
> Estes são os meus dados. Hoje passei o offset para -6,5mb - para ir para os 1021mb, tenho aqui na zona uma estação com 1046mb...


Há umas apps que através do GPS fazem o cálculo da pressão.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (26 Ago 2019 às 23:10)

Boas, alguém que tenha tido problemas com módulos interiores adicionais?
Tinha um no quarto, deixou de ser reconhecido, agora mudei as pilhas, mas continua com a indicação a vermelho das pilhas


----------



## ct1gnd (27 Ago 2019 às 00:26)

remember disse:


> Boas, alguém que tenha tido problemas com módulos interiores adicionais?
> Tinha um no quarto, deixou de ser reconhecido, agora mudei as pilhas, mas continua com a indicação a vermelho das pilhas


Eu só tenho o modulo principal. Depois de colocares as pilhas carregas na parte superior do módulo principal para ele detetar todos os outros módulos.


----------



## remember (30 Ago 2019 às 08:35)

ct1gnd disse:


> Eu só tenho o modulo principal. Depois de colocares as pilhas carregas na parte superior do módulo principal para ele detetar todos os outros módulos.


Obrigado, fiz isso tudo, mas não era reconhecido, depois fui buscar o módulo e troquei as pilhas, continuava com indicação a vermelho de pilhas no portal, depois deixei o módulo interno perto do adicional durante uns minutos e lá voltou ao normal as mesmas pilhas que qualquer um dos acessórios e duraram muto menos 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Out 2019 às 22:57)

Boas, alguém com problemas na app e portal?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (22 Out 2019 às 22:59)

remember disse:


> Boas, alguém com problemas na app e portal?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Sim, parece estar em baixo o servidor 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2019 às 21:40)

Parece que tenho repetições nas medições, há coisa de uma hora...alguém com o mesmo problema?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2019 às 22:31)

remember disse:


> Parece que tenho repetições nas medições, há coisa de uma hora...alguém com o mesmo problema?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Minha está dar bem 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2019 às 22:40)

joselamego disse:


> Minha está dar bem
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Parece ter voltado ao normal... Obrigado

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (25 Nov 2019 às 10:29)

Pessoal, penso ser desta que vou avançar para a netatmo. Está a 159 EUR com pluviometro ou 115 EUR,  só a estação. É bom preço, não é? Promoção BF na Amazon.fr.


----------



## ct1gnd (25 Nov 2019 às 11:15)

Excelente preço. Pelas lojas nacionais, esse preço é só da estação.


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2019 às 15:31)

fhff disse:


> Pessoal, penso ser desta que vou avançar para a netatmo. Está a 159 EUR com pluviometro ou 115 EUR,  só a estação. É bom preço, não é? Promoção BF na Amazon.fr.


Excelente preço
Eu paguei mais em 2017 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (25 Nov 2019 às 17:18)

Com o transporte ficou em 170 EUR, com pluviómetro. No site da Netatmo, apesar de terem promoções, os valores eram superiores..
Já encomendei. Em breve junto-me a voçês e sei que vou precisar da V/preciosa ajuda...!
Finalmente vou reformar a minha Auriol em que já só funcionava o termómetro e higrómetro interior e o anemómetro (mal). Para a chuva tenho usado um pluviómetro de copo. Fica para mais tarde a aquisição do anemómetro.


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2019 às 18:49)

fhff disse:


> Com o transporte ficou em 170 EUR, com pluviómetro. No site da Netatmo, apesar de terem promoções, os valores eram superiores..
> Já encomendei. Em breve junto-me a voçês e sei que vou precisar da V/preciosa ajuda...!
> Finalmente vou reformar a minha Auriol em que já só funcionava o termómetro e higrómetro interior e o anemómetro (mal). Para a chuva tenho usado um pluviómetro de copo. Fica para mais tarde a aquisição do anemómetro.


Vais entrar no clube das netatmos
Vais gostar !
Qualquer ajuda dispõe te 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (26 Nov 2019 às 08:18)

fhff disse:


> Com o transporte ficou em 170 EUR, com pluviómetro. No site da Netatmo, apesar de terem promoções, os valores eram superiores..
> Já encomendei. Em breve junto-me a voçês e sei que vou precisar da V/preciosa ajuda...!
> Finalmente vou reformar a minha Auriol em que já só funcionava o termómetro e higrómetro interior e o anemómetro (mal). Para a chuva tenho usado um pluviómetro de copo. Fica para mais tarde a aquisição do anemómetro.


Finalmente, já a algum tempo que falavas na estação, se precisares de algo já sabes.

Já agora, tenho um wind gauge praticamente novo, deve ter uns meses se tanto, devido à troca em janeiro deste ano.

O único problema que ele tem é no fundo, não consigo por os parafusos, se alguém quiser ficar com ele, faço um preço especial, está parado e já tenho outro que me ofereceram...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Nov 2019 às 12:54)

remember disse:


> Finalmente, já a algum tempo que falavas na estação, se precisares de algo já sabes.
> 
> Já agora, tenho um wind gauge praticamente novo, deve ter uns meses se tanto, devido à troca em janeiro deste ano.
> 
> ...


Eu queria comprar 
Quanto vendes ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (28 Nov 2019 às 16:43)

Boa tarde,
Já agora, para quem tem o pluviómetro querem partilhar a forma como o têm instalado? Queria evitar comprar o suporte oficial. Tenho um poste pronto, e vi na net quem utilize os suportes "tipo GoPro" para bicicleta. Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Kraliv (28 Nov 2019 às 17:48)

Para quem quiser aproveitar melhor negócio na Amazon.es.. fica a 154,98€

Estação a:         109,99€
Pluviometro a:     44,99€

Anemometro a: 74.95€


Envios gratuitos!


----------



## remember (28 Nov 2019 às 22:01)

fhff disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Já agora, para quem tem o pluviómetro querem partilhar a forma como o têm instalado? Queria evitar comprar o suporte oficial. Tenho um poste pronto, e vi na net quem utilize os suportes "tipo GoPro" para bicicleta. Obrigado pela ajuda.


Boas, 

tanto o wind gauge, como o rain gauge estão fixos com os suportes netatmo, mas na NET existem muitas opções.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (29 Nov 2019 às 00:30)

Como não tenho muito geito para bricolage, comprei o meu anemometro e pluviometro com os respectivos suportes.
Muito fácil de instalar.
Mas como diz o nosso colega @remember tens outras opções. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=net...&biw=1280&bih=800&dpr=1#imgrc=K0fmeKaE4sSIfM:
Tens aqui algumas ideias.


----------



## fhff (29 Nov 2019 às 10:32)

Obrigado. Boas ideias. Vou tentar arranjar uma alternativa ao suporte oficial.
Alguém testou a que distância máxima conseguimos ter o pluviómetro da estação principal? Vou ter uma parede pelo caminho e gostaria de o instalar a cerca de 7-10 m do sensor principal. O sinal aguentará?
Devo receber a estação na próxima semana.


----------



## ct1gnd (29 Nov 2019 às 12:23)

fhff disse:


> Obrigado. Boas ideias. Vou tentar arranjar uma alternativa ao suporte oficial.
> Alguém testou a que distância máxima conseguimos ter o pluviómetro da estação principal? Vou ter uma parede pelo caminho e gostaria de o instalar a cerca de 7-10 m do sensor principal. O sinal aguentará?
> Devo receber a estação na próxima semana.


Depende muito das construções. Também dos obstáculos que apanha pela frente.
Eu acho que não terás problemas. Os meus sensores estão a cerca de 7-8 M. da estação e não tenho tido grandes problemas.
Porem já uma ou 2 vezes tive de reiniciar a estação, não sei bem porquê deixou de ter recepção.


----------



## remember (29 Nov 2019 às 13:53)

fhff disse:


> Obrigado. Boas ideias. Vou tentar arranjar uma alternativa ao suporte oficial.
> Alguém testou a que distância máxima conseguimos ter o pluviómetro da estação principal? Vou ter uma parede pelo caminho e gostaria de o instalar a cerca de 7-10 m do sensor principal. O sinal aguentará?
> Devo receber a estação na próxima semana.


Tens que ver depois através do portal mynetatmo onde será o melhor local para os módulos, consegues ver o sinal dos mesmos.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (30 Nov 2019 às 07:50)

Obrigado.


----------



## remember (30 Nov 2019 às 11:11)

fhff disse:


> Obrigado.


De nada, depois hás-de ter algo idêntico a isto que aparece na imagem, o sensor externo está quase com dois anos de uso nas pilhas






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Nov 2019 às 12:09)

remember disse:


> De nada, depois hás-de ter algo idêntico a isto que aparece na imagem, o sensor externo está quase com dois anos de uso nas pilhas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meu sensor externo tem dois anos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (30 Nov 2019 às 18:08)

joselamego disse:


> Meu sensor externo tem dois anos
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Já esta a vermelho também?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Werk_AG (2 Dez 2019 às 05:23)

Para quem gosta do conceito da Netatmo, isto é, depender de uma network terceira para ter acesso aos seus próprios dados, em Março de 2020 irá chegar algo mais revolucionário.

*TEMPEST: A revolutionary personal weather system*













Por agora é uma Kickstart, e quem avançar agora, recebe este bichinho em Março por $229.
Se realmente for capaz de fornecer dados em tempo real, tal como afirmam, será um grande avanço relativamente à Netatmo.
E não gasta pilhas... 

Mais info aqui:


----------



## Toby (2 Dez 2019 às 06:09)

Werk_AG disse:


> Para quem gosta do conceito da Netatmo, isto é, depender de uma network terceira para ter acesso aos seus próprios dados, em Março de 2020 irá chegar algo mais revolucionário.
> 
> *TEMPEST: A revolutionary personal weather system*
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

A versão 1 existe há alguns anos, a versão 1 é um "clone" da NETATMO. https://weatherflow.com/

Um usuário francês: http://www.donnee-meteo-de-fleurie.fr/MTE/indexMobile.php
Estas conclusões são, para a versão 1, idênticas às da NETATMO: os sem-abrigo t° estão sobrestimados, o anemómetro subestimado, o pluviómetro na couve-repolho
O que é perturbador:* more accurate temp as we analyze solar radiation, wind, and temp in real-time and apply mathematical formula to correct for the sun’s influence on the device,*
significa que estão cientes das fraquezas que estão a tentar corrigir artificialmente! É uma abordagem estranha.


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2019 às 08:16)

remember disse:


> Já esta a vermelho também?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Ainda não 
Verde mínimo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Dez 2019 às 08:28)

joselamego disse:


> Ainda não
> Verde mínimo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Está com bom alcance, quanto mais perto do módulo interno menos bateria gasta.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2019 às 08:31)

remember disse:


> Está com bom alcance, quanto mais perto do módulo interno menos bateria gasta.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Verdade 
Não está muito longe do módulo interno 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2019 às 14:23)

Werk_AG disse:


> Para quem gosta do conceito da Netatmo, isto é, depender de uma network terceira para ter acesso aos seus próprios dados, em Março de 2020 irá chegar algo mais revolucionário.
> 
> *TEMPEST: A revolutionary personal weather system*
> 
> ...


Se funcionar corretamente , ainda pondero comprar , se for melhor que a netatmo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2019 às 18:23)

Parece que desta foi de vez...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2019 às 22:03)

Afinal estou sem fibra da Vodafone lol parece que só sexta e que vem cá o técnico...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2019 às 00:15)

Boa noite amigos ,
Gostaria de saber uma coisa 

Desde que o WU atualizou no playstore deixei de ver a minha estação online na rede WU
A vocês aconteceu o mesmo ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (8 Dez 2019 às 00:52)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite amigos ,
> Gostaria de saber uma coisa
> 
> Desde que o WU atualizou no playstore deixei de ver a minha estação online na rede WU
> ...



Boas, estou de volta finalmente!
Estás a referir-te ao website?


----------



## remember (8 Dez 2019 às 00:54)

fhff disse:


> Obrigado.



Boas, já chegou a máquina?


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2019 às 11:14)

remember disse:


> Boas, estou de volta finalmente!
> Estás a referir-te ao website?


Sim ao WU
A minha estação deixou de aparecer os dados na rede meteo do WU
A ti aparece ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Dez 2019 às 19:50)

Boas amigo,

Sim aparece tudo normal.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2019 às 21:20)

remember disse:


> Boas amigo,
> 
> Sim aparece tudo normal.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


A minha não dá 
Podes me ajudar a colocar a estação no WU?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Dez 2019 às 21:25)

joselamego disse:


> A minha não dá
> Podes me ajudar a colocar a estação no WU?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Já viste no meteoware se está a partilhar os dados para o wu?

Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2019 às 21:28)

remember disse:


> Já viste no meteoware se está a partilhar os dados para o wu?
> 
> Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


Esta a partilhar dados no meteoware
Daí eu achar estranho ter desaparecido do WU
Não sei que fazer 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Dez 2019 às 21:36)

joselamego disse:


> Esta a partilhar dados no meteoware
> Daí eu achar estranho ter desaparecido do WU
> Não sei que fazer
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Mas já foste a secção das redes, aparece isto?







Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2019 às 21:37)

remember disse:


> Mas já foste a secção das redes, aparece isto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já e está a partilhar os dados 
Enviei te msg privada 
Quando puderes me ajudar 
Agradeço  te 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2019 às 23:14)

O volume da taxa de precipitação está correta ?
Quem tenha netatmo tem assim ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Dez 2019 às 23:19)

joselamego disse:


> O volume da taxa de precipitação está correta ?
> Quem tenha netatmo tem assim ?
> 
> 
> ...


Tenho 1.49, tive que fazer a calibração... Tens que seguir os passos.

Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2019 às 23:23)

remember disse:


> Tenho 1.49, tive que fazer a calibração... Tens que seguir os passos.
> 
> Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


Esta bem 
Obrigado amigo 
Quando puderes recolocar minha estação no WU, agradecia 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (12 Dez 2019 às 23:27)

Então que se passou? @joselamego ?


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2019 às 23:32)

ct1gnd disse:


> Então que se passou? @joselamego ?


Já coloquei o.volume correto de precipitação 
1,49

A minha estação dantes dava no.WU
Com a nova atualização da APP no playstore a.minha estação deixou de aparecer na rede meteo do WU
O.meteoware está transferir os dados para o WU, mas apesar disso a estação deixou de aparecer na no mapa da rede 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 11:51)

Alguém me sabe dizer o que significa aquelas estrelas no gráfico ?
Nunca tinha visto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Dez 2019 às 12:02)

Penso que seja neve.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2019 às 13:24)

ct1gnd disse:


> Penso que seja neve.


Deve ser erro 
Já desapareceu do gráfico na previsão 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Dez 2019 às 22:43)

joselamego disse:


> Deve ser erro
> Já desapareceu do gráfico na previsão
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Acho que é chuva forte, já apareceu por aqui quando foi no ano passado com aquela chuva monumental em Novembro que quase chegou aos 70mm num dia.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (25 Dez 2019 às 20:43)

Boa noite e Bom Natal a todos. 
Finalmente consegui um tempinho e lá consegui instalar hoje a Netatmo. Apenas o sensor interior e exterior. Em relação ao pluviómetro ainda tenho de ver a melhor forma de o colocar, de forma segura e estável. Talvez no fim de semana já o instale.
A instalação correu bem e os dados já estão a sair. Tentarei fazer uma apresentação da estação no tópico adequado. Está localizada em Sintra, um pouco a Este de Colares.
Uma dúvida: consigo ver a minha estação no Netatmo Map, mas apenas quando estou ligado (signed in). Se não estiver ligado, não vejo a estação. Portanto, depreendo que ainda não está visível para a comunidade...estarei certo? Demorará algum tempo? Tenho habilitada a opção de partilha no mapa.
Outra dúvida: conseguem-me apontar para algum site que me ensine a enviar os dados para o WeatherWunderground, como alguns de voçês fazem? Grato.
Obrigado pela V/ajuda.


----------



## fhff (25 Dez 2019 às 22:18)

Já li que a actualização do mapa da Netatmo é só feito 1 x por semana. Vou aguardar. Já descobri também que posso usar o MeteoWare para alguns extras e partilha de dados no WundeMap.


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2019 às 23:14)

Boas amigo,
Podes usar o meteoware
Eu uso esse 
Ou o domoctiz
Vem vindo à família netatmo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (25 Dez 2019 às 23:32)

Boa. Podes utilizar o Meteoware que coloca os dados no Wunderground e tambem noutros sites de metereologia. Eu é o que utilizo.
Faço votos que a nova estação que traga muitas alegrias.


----------



## fhff (26 Dez 2019 às 10:38)

Obrigado a todos.
Aqui fica o link para a estação:

https://weathermap.netatmo.com//?zoom=14&type=temp&param=Filter&stationid=70:ee:50:58:a5:80&maplayer=Map&lang=en-US

Os valores estão perto dos observados pelas estações IPMA. Talvez a pressão esteja ligeiramente menor que o indicado pelo IPMA. Vamos ver.
Reparei também que a Netatmo alterou o nome da minha estação para "Colares", tal como nas outras que aparecem à volta.
Obrigado a todos pela V/ajuda. Quando instalar o pluviómetro, aviso.


----------



## fhff (26 Dez 2019 às 12:23)

Já agora, quanto tempo ficam guardados os dados na consola/site? Muito obrigado.


----------



## remember (26 Dez 2019 às 18:17)

fhff disse:


> Já agora, quanto tempo ficam guardados os dados na consola/site? Muito obrigado.


Não te sei dizer o máximo, mas já comprei em 2017 e continuam lá os dados.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (26 Dez 2019 às 18:23)

E fotos da instalação? Gosto de ver ideias novas....

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (26 Dez 2019 às 19:23)

Obrigado @remember. Só vou conseguir instalar o pluviómetro no fim de semana. Já comprei umas abraçadeiras e um varão roscado e vou fazer um suporte simples para agarrar ao mastro/tubo onde tinha a auriol.
O meu problema vai ser quanto terei de margem para afastar o pluviómetro da estação. Queria colocá-lo numa zona livre, mas tenho impressão que vai estar demasiado afastado da central....
Em relação ao sensor externo, visto não ter RS, instalei-o num alpendre, virado a Norte. Depois coloco fotos de tudo.
Noto que estou a ter valores de temperatura exterior um pouco fora. Por exemplo, neste momento, medi 9ºC com um termómetro e a estação está a dar-me 11,7ºC.
Como o dia esteve frio, a máxima dada foi de 14,3ºC. Penso que a máxima deverá ter sido ligeiramente mais alta.
Com o sensor neste local, dá-me ideia que a temperatura não sobe, nem desce, tão depressa como deveria. A estrutura do alpendre está a fazer buffer. Talvez o mude para a parede oposta para ter mais circulação de ar. 
Em relação à pressão, tive de compensar no menu de calibração, com +2 mbar.
Obrigado pela V/ ajuda.


----------



## remember (26 Dez 2019 às 22:12)

fhff disse:


> Obrigado @remember. Só vou conseguir instalar o pluviómetro no fim de semana. Já comprei umas abraçadeiras e um varão roscado e vou fazer um suporte simples para agarrar ao mastro/tubo onde tinha a auriol.
> O meu problema vai ser quanto terei de margem para afastar o pluviómetro da estação. Queria colocá-lo numa zona livre, mas tenho impressão que vai estar demasiado afastado da central....
> Em relação ao sensor externo, visto não ter RS, instalei-o num alpendre, virado a Norte. Depois coloco fotos de tudo.
> Noto que estou a ter valores de temperatura exterior um pouco fora. Por exemplo, neste momento, medi 9ºC com um termómetro e a estação está a dar-me 11,7ºC.
> ...


A estação normalmente da o valor da pressão consoante a altura, e normal que os valores sejam diferentes... Tens que ver o sinal do pluviômetro, para ver qual o melhor local, porque no portal da para ver.

Porque não metes o sensor no mastro da Auriol?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (26 Dez 2019 às 23:54)

remember disse:


> Porque não metes o sensor no mastro da Auriol?



Talvez ponha quando arranjar um RS.


----------



## fhff (28 Dez 2019 às 22:08)

Boa noite,
Alguém usa estas interacções via IFTTT? Funciona? Algum contra?
https://ifttt.com/discover/spotlight-on-netatmo-weather-station

Amanhã é dia de instalar pluviómetro. Abraço e obrigado a todos.


----------



## fhff (31 Dez 2019 às 12:12)

*Resolvido. Já aceitou e já está no WUnderground*

Bom dia,

Ando a fazer testes à Netatmo. Não estou a conseguir ligar a estação ao WUnderground através do Meteoware. Dá-me sempre erro de credenciais. Algo que esteja a fazer de errado? Já tenho ID da estação, insiro no Meteoware junto com a password de acesso, mas dá sempre erro. Alguém pode ajudar?
Obrigado.


----------



## fhff (31 Dez 2019 às 16:45)

Pormenor da instalação do pluviómetro. Solução com umas abraçadeiras e varão roscado. Não era aqui que queria instalar,  mas no outro local,  o sinal não chegava à estação interior.
O sensor exterior ficou num alpendre a Norte. Penso que está demasiado protegido e a subestimar as máximas e mínimas.
Bom Ano a todos os que formam esta excelente comunidade.


----------



## ct1gnd (31 Dez 2019 às 22:16)

O pluviómetro acho que está muito bem, vais ter boas leituras. O mesmo já não posso dizer do sensor exterior. Se estivesse no pilar, apesar de não ser um local aconselhado, haveria maior circulação de ar. Digo eu


----------



## remember (31 Dez 2019 às 23:16)

fhff disse:


> Pormenor da instalação do pluviómetro. Solução com umas abraçadeiras e varão roscado. Não era aqui que queria instalar,  mas no outro local,  o sinal não chegava à estação interior.
> O sensor exterior ficou num alpendre a Norte. Penso que está demasiado protegido e a subestimar as máximas e mínimas.
> Bom Ano a todos os que formam esta excelente comunidade.


Muito bem instalado o pluviômetro  boa ideia para não comprares o suporte deles

Quanto ao sensor partilho da mesma opinião, tens que arranjar um RS para o meteres noutro sítio, já vi que espaço não te falta!

Já dá o WU?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2019 às 23:49)

Olá 
Sim, concordo
O pluviômetro está ótimo 
O sensor externo deves colocar num espaço mais aberto
Feliz ano novo   
.....


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (1 Jan 2020 às 22:38)

fhff disse:


> Pormenor da instalação do pluviómetro. Solução com umas abraçadeiras e varão roscado. Não era aqui que queria instalar,  mas no outro local,  o sinal não chegava à estação interior.
> O sensor exterior ficou num alpendre a Norte. Penso que está demasiado protegido e a subestimar as máximas e mínimas.
> Bom Ano a todos os que formam esta excelente comunidade.



Aconselho a aquisição de um irradiador para o módulo externo. Comprei um e as leituras são razoavelmente fidedignas. 

O que comprei foi este da imagem e melhorou em muito as minhas leituras.







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (2 Jan 2020 às 10:13)

remember disse:


> Muito bem instalado o pluviômetro  boa ideia para não comprares o suporte deles
> Quanto ao sensor partilho da mesma opinião, tens que arranjar um RS para o meteres noutro sítio, já vi que espaço não te falta!
> Já dá o WU?



Obrigado. Sim, esta solução custou uns 4 EUR e ainda sobrou material. Já está a dar no WU.



lserpa disse:


> Aconselho a aquisição de um irradiador para o módulo externo. Comprei um e as leituras são razoavelmente fidedignas.
> O que comprei foi este da imagem e melhorou em muito as minhas leituras.



Obrigado. Com esse RS consegues ter o sensor exposto, no Verão? As temperaturas não disparam?
Protege bem da chuva?

Por vezes perco o sinal do pluviómetro. Ora está ligado ao sensor principal durante um tempo, ora não se consegue ligar e recebo erro de ligação. Desconfio que a distância ainda é muita. Tenho duas barras no indicador de força do sinal.
Obrigado a todos mais uma vez.


----------



## lserpa (2 Jan 2020 às 13:55)

fhff disse:


> Obrigado. Sim, esta solução custou uns 4 EUR e ainda sobrou material. Já está a dar no WU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não vou dizer que seja um irradiador perfeito, mas tendo em conta o mercado, não há muitas mais soluções. 
Tenho o meu completamente exposto aos elementos. 

A temperatura penso que sobe 1 a 2 graus a mais, no período de maior radiação solar. 12/14h, no período do verão.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (2 Jan 2020 às 18:29)

Bom noite,

Uma aplicação para Netatmo que muitos membros do InfoClimat (rede secundária não certificada) utilizam. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vtoupet.smartmixin&hl=fr

* SmartMixin est disponible dans de multiples langues:
- Anglais
- Français
- Allemand
- Espagnol
- Italien
- Polonais
- Hongrois
- Suédois
- Tchèque
- Hollandais
- Danois


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2020 às 18:35)

lserpa disse:


> Não vou dizer que seja um irradiador perfeito, mas tendo em conta o mercado, não há muitas mais soluções.
> Tenho o meu completamente exposto aos elementos.
> 
> A temperatura penso que sobe 1 a 2 graus a mais, no período de maior radiação solar. 12/14h, no período do verão.
> ...


Boas e bom ano a todos.

Não tens uma outra estação para além da netatmo, ou estou enganado?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2020 às 18:36)

lserpa disse:


> Não vou dizer que seja um irradiador perfeito, mas tendo em conta o mercado, não há muitas mais soluções.
> Tenho o meu completamente exposto aos elementos.
> 
> A temperatura penso que sobe 1 a 2 graus a mais, no período de maior radiação solar. 12/14h, no período do verão.
> ...


Tenho ouvido realmente dizer que não é grande coisa como RS, alguém que tenha outra marca?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2020 às 18:37)

fhff disse:


> Obrigado. Sim, esta solução custou uns 4 EUR e ainda sobrou material. Já está a dar no WU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tens que movimentar a o modelo indoor para mais perto dos acessórios. Poupa-te muita pilha também

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (2 Jan 2020 às 18:55)

remember disse:


> Boas e bom ano a todos.
> 
> Não tens uma outra estação para além da netatmo, ou estou enganado?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Tenho 4 outras. 
Uma oregon 
Uma PCE PW20
Uma Netatmo 
E uma La crosse 

A oregon está com 10 anos de uso e prestes a ir para a reforma (Grande estação) 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2020 às 19:06)

lserpa disse:


> Tenho 4 outras.
> Uma oregon
> Uma PCE PW20
> Uma Netatmo
> ...


Todas, mais ou menos no mesmo local?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (2 Jan 2020 às 19:13)

remember disse:


> Todas, mais ou menos no mesmo local?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



A oregon, a Netatmo e a PCE que é a substituta da oregon, estão mais ou menos no mesmo lugar. A Netatmo está em testes. Estou a desenvolver uma forma de tornar a longevidade do meu módulo externo e apliquei-lhe um painel solar. 

O módulo de vento também vou ligar à corrente elétrica. 

Assim que estiver tudo como eu quero, vou colocá-la noutra localidade.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2020 às 20:10)

lserpa disse:


> A oregon, a Netatmo e a PCE que é a substituta da oregon, estão mais ou menos no mesmo lugar. A Netatmo está em testes. Estou a desenvolver uma forma de tornar a longevidade do meu módulo externo e apliquei-lhe um painel solar.
> 
> O módulo de vento também vou ligar à corrente elétrica.
> 
> ...


E como se porta em relação às outras? Fazes comparações?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (2 Jan 2020 às 21:32)

remember disse:


> Tens que movimentar a o modelo indoor para mais perto dos acessórios. Poupa-te muita pilha também
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Já percebi o problema da perda de sinal.....são os nossos carros estacionados entre o pluviómetro e a casa (onde está o sensor interior). Na mesma linha do sensor.....Quando lá está o carro da minha mulher ou o meu, o sinal perde-se..... 
Pude testar há pouco. Estava a achar estranho os timings de perda de sinal e hoje pude testar. Cheguei o carro para trás e.....voilá ....a ligação de volta!!


----------



## fhff (8 Jan 2020 às 09:42)

Bom dia a todos,

Agradecia a V/ ajuda.
Tenho tido, desde há uns dias para cá, perdas na ligação do sensor externo. Por exemplo, ontem, esteve tudo bem até às 18H20. A partir daí, nada. Fez uma leitura, hoje, às 00H00 e depois voltou a ficar desligado. Só retomou hoje, às 8H20, e agora aparenta estar bem.
Alguém tem alguma ideia do que se poderá estar a passar? As pilhas estão totalmente carregadas.
Com o pluviómetro, que está bem mais longe do sensor interno, não tenho tido problemas, i.e., desde que descobri que não posso ter o carro estacionado entre o sensor e a casa, onde tenho o interno.
Agradeço a V/ ajuda....mais uma vez.


----------



## ct1gnd (9 Jan 2020 às 00:42)

fhff disse:


> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> Agradecia a V/ ajuda.
> Tenho tido, desde há uns dias para cá, perdas na ligação do sensor externo. Por exemplo, ontem, esteve tudo bem até às 18H20. A partir daí, nada. Fez uma leitura, hoje, às 00H00 e depois voltou a ficar desligado. Só retomou hoje, às 8H20, e agora aparenta estar bem.
> ...


Olá.
Por vezes também me acontece a mim. Basta a minha mulher limpar o pó e desviar o sensor principal 20 cm, para ter de vez em quando perda de sinal do pluviometro que é o sensor mais longínquo da estação. Quando me apercebo da situação é só voltar a colocar no mesmo sítio.


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2020 às 09:25)

@fhff tens que fazer a calibração do sensor... https://helpcenter.netatmo.com/en-u...calibrations/how-to-calibrate-the-rain-sensor



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (30 Jan 2020 às 13:33)

Boas,

Tenho reparado que o sensor de som está sempre em modo Live, mesmo de noite ou durante o dia quando raramente passava dos 40 dB. Alguém com o mesmo problema?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (30 Jan 2020 às 14:08)

Por aqui está tudo bem. Quando tem gente em casa, dispara logo para os 50-60 db.


----------



## remember (30 Jan 2020 às 15:44)

ct1gnd disse:


> Por aqui está tudo bem. Quando tem gente em casa, dispara logo para os 50-60 db.


Pois normal, agora está assim sem ninguém em casa...







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (30 Jan 2020 às 16:52)

Se ainda está em garantia, contacta-os que eles se virem que é problema do sensor, trocam-te a estação.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2020 às 20:55)

Boa noite. 
Em relação ao sensor de temperatura, como funciona?? Têm RS próprio ou é necessário comprar á parte??
Obrigado 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (30 Jan 2020 às 21:33)

ct1gnd disse:


> Se ainda está em garantia, contacta-os que eles se virem que é problema do sensor, trocam-te a estação.


São 3 anos ou 2?

Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (30 Jan 2020 às 21:34)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite.
> Em relação ao sensor de temperatura, como funciona?? Têm RS próprio ou é necessário comprar á parte??
> Obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


Boas, tens que comprar o RS para o sensor, ou fazer...

Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (31 Jan 2020 às 00:34)

remember disse:


> São 3 anos ou 2?
> 
> Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


2 Aninhos


----------



## remember (7 Mar 2020 às 01:08)

Boas,

O problema do som do módulo interno parece estar resolvido  voltou ao normal passado uns dias.
O módulo do quarto é que berrou, já entrei em contato com eles, mandaram tirar fotos e enviar prova de compra, vão trocar sem custo adicional


----------



## ct1gnd (7 Mar 2020 às 12:19)

Eles funcionam muito bem. Também tive um problema na estação que avariou e eles prontamente a trocaram. Foi só necessário enviar o comprovativo de compra.


----------



## remember (12 Mar 2020 às 23:44)

ct1gnd disse:


> Eles funcionam muito bem. Também tive um problema na estação que avariou e eles prontamente a trocaram. Foi só necessário enviar o comprovativo de compra.


Realmente, já chegou hehe e não paguei nada! 5 estrelas

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (13 Mar 2020 às 00:06)

O suporte deles funciona muito bem. 
Devolves-te o modulo avariado?


----------



## remember (14 Mar 2020 às 23:46)

ct1gnd disse:


> O suporte deles funciona muito bem.
> Devolves-te o modulo avariado?



Não, disseram que não era necessário.


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2020 às 01:25)

Boa noite amigos 
Algum de vocês conhecem o imperihome?
Servidor de estações meteo
Diz que dá para netatmo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Abr 2020 às 20:12)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite amigos
> Algum de vocês conhecem o imperihome?
> Servidor de estações meteo
> Diz que dá para netatmo
> ...


Boas,

Já ouvi falar, mas não sei bem quais as possibilidades do mesmo. Tenho andado a melhorar o sensor externo, primeira coisa que fiz foi alargar a entrada do sensor de temperatura, tenho estado em contacto com um italiano que tem experimentado muitas coisas com a Netatmo. Deixo o website para quem tiver curiosidade:


http://www.kwos.org/comparison/

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Abr 2020 às 21:51)

Outra novidade parece haver novo firmware, para os nossos brinquedos hehe alguém já a tem? Penso que seja a versão 177 na base

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2020 às 00:59)

remember disse:


> Outra novidade parece haver novo firmware, para os nossos brinquedos hehe alguém já a tem? Penso que seja a versão 177 na base
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Olá 
Como se atualiza para esse novo firmware?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Abr 2020 às 14:19)

joselamego disse:


> Olá
> Como se atualiza para esse novo firmware?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Boas amigo, pelo que percebi a atualização é automática. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Abr 2020 às 20:18)

joselamego disse:


> Olá
> Como se atualiza para esse novo firmware?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Qual é a tua versão? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2020 às 20:19)

remember disse:


> Qual é a tua versão?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


No módulo interior diz 166

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Abr 2020 às 20:23)

joselamego disse:


> No módulo interior diz 166
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Tens a tua há quanto tempo? Fez sozinha, certo? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2020 às 20:27)

remember disse:


> Tens a tua há quanto tempo? Fez sozinha, certo?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Minha tenho desde Outubro 2018

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Abr 2020 às 20:27)

joselamego disse:


> Minha tenho desde Outubro 2018
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Mais recente que a minha, mas ainda só tenho a 140 v2

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2020 às 20:42)

remember disse:


> Mais recente que a minha, mas ainda só tenho a 140 v2
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Como fazemos para atualizar ?
Mesmo tua e minha para 177?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Abr 2020 às 20:54)

joselamego disse:


> Como fazemos para atualizar ?
> Mesmo tua e minha para 177?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Segundo li por aí, são eles que as actualizam.. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2020 às 21:09)

remember disse:


> Segundo li por aí, são eles que as actualizam..
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Então termos que esperar 
Obrigado amigo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Abr 2020 às 21:15)

joselamego disse:


> Então termos que esperar
> Obrigado amigo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Vê lá se já actualizou, a minha actualizou hoje. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Abr 2020 às 00:31)

Boa noite. Não consegui perceber muito bem. Mas o software actualiza automaticamente, ou temos de forçar. Eu no módulo interior tenho o hardware V3 e o firmware 162 e penso que nunca alterou nada.


----------



## joselamego (22 Abr 2020 às 01:20)

remember disse:


> Vê lá se já actualizou, a minha actualizou hoje.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Minha continua igual 
162 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Abr 2020 às 16:52)

ct1gnd disse:


> Boa noite. Não consegui perceber muito bem. Mas o software actualiza automaticamente, ou temos de forçar. Eu no módulo interior tenho o hardware V3 e o firmware 162 e penso que nunca alterou nada.


Forçar como? Segundo li as actualizações são automáticas. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Abr 2020 às 16:54)

joselamego disse:


> Minha continua igual
> 162
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


A minha depois de muito tempo sem mexer, acho que ainda tinha a 132, actualizou para a mais recente!



Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Abr 2020 às 19:54)

remember disse:


> A minha depois de muito tempo sem mexer, acho que ainda tinha a 132, actualizou para a mais recente!
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


A minha continua 162
Nada se alterou ainda 
Achas melhor esperar ?
Notas diferenças para o firmware 177?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Abr 2020 às 20:22)

joselamego disse:


> A minha continua 162
> Nada se alterou ainda
> Achas melhor esperar ?
> Notas diferenças para o firmware 177?
> ...


Actualizou todos os módulos internos e externos, o do vento é o que noto mais diferença, está mais selectivo em termos de direcção. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Abr 2020 às 23:41)

remember disse:


> Actualizou todos os módulos internos e externos, o do vento é o que noto mais diferença, está mais selectivo em termos de direcção.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Achas que minha estação também vai atualizar ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Abr 2020 às 07:53)

joselamego disse:


> Achas que minha estação também vai atualizar ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Penso que sim, eles dizem que o processo é automático.

Alguém com problemas em abrir a app? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Abr 2020 às 11:57)

remember disse:


> Penso que sim, eles dizem que o processo é automático.
> 
> Alguém com problemas em abrir a app?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Eu ontem não conseguia abrir a app
Desintalei e instalei de novo e já dá 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Abr 2020 às 14:39)

joselamego disse:


> Eu ontem não conseguia abrir a app
> Desintalei e instalei de novo e já dá
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Continua com a travadinha, não abre nem por mais uma lol

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2020 às 04:10)

Boas
Já atualizou a minha estação 
177

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Jun 2020 às 18:17)

Alguém sabe porque os dados da Netatmo não aparecem no WU?


----------



## remember (22 Jun 2020 às 21:53)

ct1gnd disse:


> Alguém sabe porque os dados da Netatmo não aparecem no WU?


Então? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (23 Jun 2020 às 00:17)

remember disse:


> Então?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Na minha assinatura assim como na tua, aparece "NO DATA".


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2020 às 12:50)

A minha também não tem aparecido na rede weatherground

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2020 às 13:15)

O Wunderground parou a parceria com a Netatmo já há algum tempo. As estações alojadas na rede Netatmo diretamente já não aparecem no WU nem nos mapas acho.


----------



## remember (23 Jun 2020 às 13:55)

joselamego disse:


> A minha também não tem aparecido na rede weatherground
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Estas a usar o meteoware? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (23 Jun 2020 às 13:57)

remember disse:


> Então?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Na minha assinatura assim como na tua, aparece "NO DATA".


remember disse:


> Estas a usar o meteoware?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Eu estou. E qual é que usas?


----------



## remember (23 Jun 2020 às 13:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> O Wunderground parou a parceria com a Netatmo já há algum tempo. As estações alojadas na rede Netatmo diretamente já não aparecem no WU nem nos mapas acho.


Nos mapas aparecem, tem é que usar software externo... Eu uso o WD.

Quanto ao "no data" de volta e meia fica assim a assinatura. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (23 Jun 2020 às 13:59)

O que é isso WD?
A tua assinatura está igual á minha.


----------



## remember (23 Jun 2020 às 14:01)

ct1gnd disse:


> Na minha assinatura assim como na tua, aparece "NO DATA".
> 
> Eu estou. E qual é que usas?


O meteoware envia dados de 20 em 20 minutos se não estou em erro, arranjaram uma forma para serem aceites no WU, quanto ao envio de dados, mas alerto que as estações desaparecem e só voltam a aparecer quando o meteoware envia dados de novo para o WU. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Jun 2020 às 14:03)

ct1gnd disse:


> O que é isso WD?
> A tua assinatura está igual á minha.


Weather display, atualmente Netatmo só com scripts externos e software externo, havia um colega nosso que tinha um script  a correr numa VPN e dava, de resto, só weather display, meteoware e domoticz e que funcionam para enviar os dados das nosssas estações... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Jun 2020 às 14:07)

ct1gnd disse:


> O que é isso WD?
> A tua assinatura está igual á minha.


O problema é que o WU só apresenta as estações que são atualizadas de X em X minutos e as Netatmo com meteoware só enviam dados de 20 em 20 minutos, no portal acho que dá como menos tempo, mas o WU reconhece como leitura duplicada e retira a estação até haver uma nova leitura. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2020 às 14:31)

Se usarem software externo (tipo WeatherDisplay) que por sua vez envia para o WU então aí deve funcionar. Apenas diretamente das Netatmo é que já não deve funcionar.


----------



## remember (23 Jun 2020 às 14:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Se usarem software externo (tipo WeatherDisplay) que por sua vez envia para o WU então aí deve funcionar. Apenas diretamente das Netatmo é que já não deve funcionar.


Sim, directamente não... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Jun 2020 às 14:37)

remember disse:


> Weather display, atualmente Netatmo só com scripts externos e software externo, havia um colega nosso que tinha um script  a correr numa VPN e dava, de resto, só weather display, meteoware e domoticz e que funcionam para enviar os dados das nosssas estações...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Por falar nisso, ninguém tem noticias do nosso colega @RSS? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2020 às 17:28)

remember disse:


> Estas a usar o meteoware?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Sim, o meteoware
Mas não aparece na rede a minha estação 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2020 às 17:30)

remember disse:


> Por falar nisso, ninguém tem noticias do nosso colega @RSS?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Nada sei do nosso colega RSS

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2020 às 17:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Se usarem software externo (tipo WeatherDisplay) que por sua vez envia para o WU então aí deve funcionar. Apenas diretamente das Netatmo é que já não deve funcionar.


Onde vou buscar esse servidor WS?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2020 às 18:57)

Como faço para pôr a funcionar a netatmo 
através do servidor do weather display ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Jun 2020 às 19:42)

joselamego disse:


> Como faço para pôr a funcionar a netatmo
> através do servidor do weather display ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Tens que instalar o software

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Jun 2020 às 19:49)

remember disse:


> Tens que instalar o software
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


E depois de instalar ,
Vou buscar dados da estação ao WU ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Jun 2020 às 20:09)

joselamego disse:


> E depois de instalar ,
> Vou buscar dados da estação ao WU ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Já instalaste? O PC tem que estar sempre ligado, já sabes? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Jun 2020 às 23:22)

ct1gnd disse:


> Na minha assinatura assim como na tua, aparece "NO DATA".



Pelo que parece, essa função deixou de existir no WU.


----------



## joselamego (25 Jun 2020 às 17:00)

remember disse:


> Já instalaste? O PC tem que estar sempre ligado, já sabes?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Instalo no PC ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Jun 2020 às 17:34)

joselamego disse:


> Instalo no PC ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Sim 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Jun 2020 às 17:53)

remember disse:


> Sim
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Vou instalar no PC e depois ver se funciona 
Obrigado amigo 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (25 Jun 2020 às 20:54)

Mas o WeatherDisplay não é pago?
Não tem nenhum software free?


----------



## remember (25 Jun 2020 às 21:13)

ct1gnd disse:


> Mas o WeatherDisplay não é pago?
> Não tem nenhum software free?


Tenho utilizado a versão gratuita sem problemas... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Jun 2020 às 22:52)

joselamego disse:


> Vou instalar no PC e depois ver se funciona
> Obrigado amigo
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Conseguiste? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Jun 2020 às 00:53)

remember disse:


> Conseguiste?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Ainda vou instalar hoje noite 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Jun 2020 às 05:04)

Já instalei o software weather display 
Mas não sei configurar
Podes ajudar me ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (27 Jun 2020 às 06:20)

joselamego disse:


> Já instalei o software weather display
> Mas não sei configurar
> Podes ajudar me ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk



https://weathercloud.net/info/weatherdisplay
https://www.weather-watch.com/WD_Manual.pdf


----------



## remember (27 Jun 2020 às 22:54)

joselamego disse:


> Já instalei o software weather display
> Mas não sei configurar
> Podes ajudar me ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk



Ver se faço ai um tutorial, para explicar à malta!


----------



## joselamego (27 Jun 2020 às 23:00)

Toby disse:


> https://weathercloud.net/info/weatherdisplay
> https://www.weather-watch.com/WD_Manual.pdf


Obrigado Toby

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Jun 2020 às 23:00)

remember disse:


> Ver se faço ai um tutorial, para explicar à malta!


Vou configurar hoje a minha 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Jun 2020 às 23:43)

Boa noite após instalar o software, vai aparecer a janela principal do programa.

- Escolher a opção Control Panel

- Vai abrir uma nova janela, escolher "station type settings"

- Vai aparecer esta janela:







- Escolher imagem da Netatmo

- Preencher dados de acesso ao portal my netatmo

Partilha de dados no WU

- escolher opção weather underground em "publication"

- vai aparecer esta janela:






- preencher id e key do WU

- fazer o teste carregando em "test a data send" e está feito.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jun 2020 às 02:21)

remember disse:


> Boa noite após instalar o software, vai aparecer a janela principal do programa.
> 
> - Escolher a opção Control Panel
> 
> ...


Segui os passos todos
Mas não consigo ver a minha estação no wu 
Vê se consegues ver por favor na rede 



Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Jun 2020 às 02:38)

Já consegui 
Já aparece a minha estação no WU
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 00:01)

Olá a todos,

Já a algum tempo que ando para partilhar este RS aqui, conheci um colega nosso dizendo assim que me ajudou imenso com a estação, apesar de ser italiano, entendemo-nos bastante bem.

O RS foi feito com 10 pratos de 24 se não estou em erro, pintei todos os pratos com tinta branca e por dentro com tinta preta.

Os buracos foram feitos com um berbequim e um acessório próprio para tal!Aqui está ele aberto, depois para o mesmo não tocar nos pratos arranjei daquela fita adesiva, velcro penso que se chame assim. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 00:09)

remember disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Já a algum tempo que ando para partilhar este RS aqui, conheci um colega nosso dizendo assim que me ajudou imenso com a estação, apesar de ser italiano, entendemo-nos bastante bem.
> 
> ...



Faltava-me o link:
https://forum.meteonetwork.it/strumenti-meteo/168681-schermo-solare-ventilato-fai-netatmo.html

Só me falta a parte solar, poderá ficar para outra aventura, outra coisa, foi-me aconselhado alargar a entrada de ar para o sensor de temperatura, para melhor actualização de dados, visto que o orifício para o sensor é bastante pequeno, espero que vos ajude.


----------



## remember (22 Ago 2020 às 09:55)

Boas,

Alguém já com a nova app? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2020 às 21:31)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alguém já com a nova app?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Olá amigo 
Eu ainda não 
Já me apercebi que a app vai mudar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (25 Ago 2020 às 11:04)

Nova app? Sabem se da para instalar?


----------



## remember (25 Ago 2020 às 14:43)

aoc36 disse:


> Nova app? Sabem se da para instalar?


Tens estação? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (25 Ago 2020 às 15:14)

remember disse:


> Tens estação?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Sim tenho


----------



## remember (25 Ago 2020 às 20:14)

aoc36 disse:


> Sim tenho


Ainda não saiu, pelo menos tenho espreitado na playstore e nada, mas as outras apps estão já todas com a nova imagem. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (25 Ago 2020 às 20:19)

remember disse:


> Ainda não saiu, pelo menos tenho espreitado na playstore e nada, mas as outras apps estão já todas com a nova imagem.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Nem sabia que estavam a mudar de imagem. É esperar...


----------



## remember (25 Ago 2020 às 21:26)

aoc36 disse:


> Nem sabia que estavam a mudar de imagem. É esperar...


Ai a info sobre as mudanças... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (25 Ago 2020 às 21:31)

Agora temos que esperar


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2020 às 20:36)

Algum de vocês já tem a app nova da netatmo ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (10 Set 2020 às 07:45)

joselamego disse:


> Algum de vocês já tem a app nova da netatmo ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Bom dia amigo,

Ainda não, falei com eles no face há dias, diz que estava para breve, estão a ultimar os últimos detalhes e a testar a mesma... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2020 às 21:52)

remember disse:


> Bom dia amigo,
> 
> Ainda não, falei com eles no face há dias, diz que estava para breve, estão a ultimar os últimos detalhes e a testar a mesma...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Merci , amigo .vamos aguardar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (2 Out 2020 às 12:29)

Bom dia caros Netatmistas. Podem partilhar a melhor forma de ver as observações da estação e de extrair gráficos, por exemplo. Tenho o Meteoware free, mas só consigo analisar 3 meses para trás. Gosto bastante da forma com explanam os dados. Há alguma outra forma de extrair os gráficos? Não consigo perceber o que a versão paga acrescenta......Precisava desses dados para efectuar uns relatórios.
Muito obrigado.


----------



## remember (2 Out 2020 às 13:59)

fhff disse:


> Bom dia caros Netatmistas. Podem partilhar a melhor forma de ver as observações da estação e de extrair gráficos, por exemplo. Tenho o Meteoware free, mas só consigo analisar 3 meses para trás. Gosto bastante da forma com explanam os dados. Há alguma outra forma de extrair os gráficos? Não consigo perceber o que a versão paga acrescenta......Precisava desses dados para efectuar uns relatórios.
> Muito obrigado.


Boas, utiliza o portal da netatmo, consegues ver tudo por lá... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (2 Out 2020 às 15:27)

Sim, mas gostava de extrair os gráficos mensais e não estou a ver maneira de conseguir...


----------



## remember (2 Out 2020 às 16:50)

fhff disse:


> Sim, mas gostava de extrir os gráficos mensais e não estou a ver maneira de conseguir...


Da para fazer, deixa-me ver


Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Out 2020 às 22:18)

Há também a alternativa da app
Smartmixin

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (3 Out 2020 às 00:35)

joselamego disse:


> Há também a alternativa da app
> Smartmixin
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Bastante interessante por sinal.


----------



## remember (3 Out 2020 às 18:25)

Já alguém com a nova app? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Out 2020 às 20:45)

remember disse:


> Já alguém com a nova app?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Eu ainda não 
Estou aguardar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (3 Out 2020 às 20:56)

joselamego disse:


> Eu ainda não
> Estou aguardar
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Estamos todos a aguardar serenamente.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2020 às 16:39)

Boas,
Para eu instalar a minha estação netatmo num  novo pc tenho que desintalar o software no antigo ?


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (13 Out 2020 às 18:02)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Para eu instalar a minha estação netatmo num  novo pc tenho que desintalar o software no antigo ?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Não. Eu tenho em vários PC's é somente entrar no site com as credenciais da estação.


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2020 às 21:01)

ct1gnd disse:


> Não. Eu tenho em vários PC's é somente entrar no site com as credenciais da estação.


O site da estação ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Out 2020 às 22:04)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Para eu instalar a minha estação netatmo num  novo pc tenho que desintalar o software no antigo ?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Depende... É o weatherdisplay que queres instalar ? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2020 às 22:08)

remember disse:


> Depende... É o weatherdisplay que queres instalar ?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Comprei um PC pequeno usado ( ASUS eepc )  apenas para a estação , tem o Windows XP .
O que tinha vou oferecer a uma pessoa .
Tenho um novo apenas para nível profissional.
Tento instalar nesse eepc a estação mas até agora ainda não consegui .
Terei que desintalar toda a estação e fazer como a primeira vez o setup nesse PC usado ?
Estava a pensar usar o weatherdisplay ou o meteoware .


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Out 2020 às 22:23)

joselamego disse:


> Comprei um PC pequeno usado ( ASUS eepc )  apenas para a estação , tem o Windows XP .
> O que tinha vou oferecer a uma pessoa .
> Tenho um novo apenas para nível profissional.
> Tento instalar nesse eepc a estação mas até agora ainda não consegui .
> ...


Mas o que queres dizer com instalar amigo? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2020 às 22:29)

remember disse:


> Mas o que queres dizer com instalar amigo?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


O PC onde tenho ainda ligada a estação vou oferecer a outra pessoa ....formatando ficarei sem a estação conectada .
Para tal comprei um PC usado barato só para ligar a estação netatmo .
Como faço para ligar a esse PC ? 
Terei de fazer nova ligação de tudo : sensor interno , externo , pluviômetro e anenometroj ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Out 2020 às 22:32)

joselamego disse:


> O PC onde tenho ainda ligada a estação vou oferecer a outra pessoa ....formatando ficarei sem a estação conectada .
> Para tal comprei um PC usado barato só para ligar a estação netatmo .
> Como faço para ligar a esse PC ?
> Terei de fazer nova ligação de tudo : sensor interno , externo , pluviômetro e anenometroj ?
> ...


A ligação mantém-se sempre pelo teu email no portal my netatmo. Mas a instalação para o weather underground por exemplo tens que instalar de novo o weather display agora no novo PC. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2020 às 22:36)

remember disse:


> A ligação mantém-se sempre pelo teu email no portal my netatmo. Mas a instalação para o weather underground por exemplo tens que instalar de novo o weather display agora no novo PC.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


O problema é que o weather display parece que não funciona no Windows XP ....
Se calhar só dará no Windows 7 ou 10.
Porque instalei e o programa está diferente do Windows 10.
Então o ícone da estação não precisa de estar no ambiente Windows no PC que comprei para usar ? Basta entrar no portal mynetatmo e dará em outro pc ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Out 2020 às 22:38)

joselamego disse:


> O problema é que o weather display parece que não funciona no Windows XP ....
> Se calhar só dará no Windows 7 ou 10.
> Porque instalei e o programa está diferente do Windows 10.
> Então o ícone da estação não precisa de estar no ambiente Windows no PC que comprei para usar ? Basta entrar no portal mynetatmo e dará em outro pc ?
> ...


Tal e qual... O resto vou averiguar... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2020 às 22:41)

remember disse:


> Tal e qual... O resto vou averiguar...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Se puderes verifica se o weather display funciona no Windows XP , porque senão terei de instalar o 7 , caso dê... Como é um PC usado (2011) é fraco em características 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Out 2020 às 22:42)

joselamego disse:


> O problema é que o weather display parece que não funciona no Windows XP ....
> Se calhar só dará no Windows 7 ou 10.
> Porque instalei e o programa está diferente do Windows 10.
> Então o ícone da estação não precisa de estar no ambiente Windows no PC que comprei para usar ? Basta entrar no portal mynetatmo e dará em outro pc ?
> ...


Tem lá windows XP... Dá algum erro?







Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2020 às 22:44)

remember disse:


> Tem lá windows XP... Dá algum erro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dá erro 
O programa aparece diferente do Windows 10.
Não aparece igual conforme tu tinhas enviado aqui alguns meses atrás , aquando da tua ajuda para colocar a estação no weather display 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Out 2020 às 22:45)

joselamego disse:


> Dá erro
> O programa aparece diferente do Windows 10.
> Não aparece igual conforme tu tinhas enviado aqui alguns meses atrás , aquando da tua ajuda para colocar a estação no weather display
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Qual é a versão do XP? SP2? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2020 às 22:49)

remember disse:


> Qual é a versão do XP? SP2?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Windows XP home edition 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Out 2020 às 22:50)

joselamego disse:


> Windows XP home edition
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Tens que ver se fala em SP1, SP2 ou SP3

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2020 às 22:51)

remember disse:


> Tens que ver se fala em SP1, SP2 ou SP3
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Vou ver 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2020 às 22:57)

remember disse:


> Tens que ver se fala em SP1, SP2 ou SP3
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Já vi 
Windows XP service pack 3

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Out 2020 às 22:58)

Qual é o erro? Podes por aí? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2020 às 08:17)

remember disse:


> Qual é o erro? Podes por aí?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Logo digo te 
Não estou com o PC agora 
Grato por me ajudares 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2020 às 23:35)

joselamego disse:


> Logo digo te
> Não estou com o PC agora
> Grato por me ajudares
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


O software do weather display no Windows XP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2020 às 23:39)

remember disse:


> Qual é o erro? Podes por aí?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


O weather display 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (14 Out 2020 às 23:41)

joselamego disse:


> O software do weather display no Windows XP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fecha essa janela e mostra-me o ícone do programa, não me parece ser o mesmo, mas a versão Live. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2020 às 23:43)

remember disse:


> Qual é o erro? Podes por aí?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Aqui está 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (14 Out 2020 às 23:44)

Já tens o team viewer na máquina? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2020 às 23:46)

remember disse:


> Já tens o team viewer na máquina?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Não
Vou instalar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2020 às 23:53)

Já instalei o teamviewer

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (14 Out 2020 às 23:55)

joselamego disse:


> Já instalei o teamviewer
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Enviei mensagem. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2020 às 09:24)

Bom dia  
Quando começa a nova app da netatmo ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (29 Out 2020 às 17:35)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia
> Quando começa a nova app da netatmo ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Tornei-me há uns dias Beta da app, ainda não existe info do lançamento. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2020 às 20:30)

remember disse:


> Tornei-me há uns dias Beta da app, ainda não existe info do lançamento.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Como fizestes para ser beta ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (29 Out 2020 às 21:39)

joselamego disse:


> Como fizestes para ser beta ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Inscrevi-me no fórum da netatmo depois contactaram-me para fazer os testes na versão beta. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2020 às 21:51)

remember disse:


> Inscrevi-me no fórum da netatmo depois contactaram-me para fazer os testes na versão beta.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Fixe 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2020 às 22:45)

App da nossa estação renovada 
Cores e novos gráficos e interface 
Já viram ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Nov 2020 às 07:24)

joselamego disse:


> App da nossa estação renovada
> Cores e novos gráficos e interface
> Já viram ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Boas amigo, podes por ai umas imagens para vermos? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2020 às 09:29)

remember disse:


> Boas amigo, podes por ai umas imagens para vermos?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Aqui vai amigo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Nov 2020 às 14:16)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui vai amigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado, não muda nada da beta

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (8 Nov 2020 às 15:14)

A minha app já actualizou. Ainda não explorei


----------



## remember (11 Nov 2020 às 09:14)

Boas,

Estava a reparar que agora aparece o estado das pilhas dos módulos, mas pelo que me parece só quando estão no fim que é o caso das do meu wind gauge.






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Nov 2020 às 15:09)

Boas,

Alguém com problemas de acesso? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (25 Nov 2020 às 16:04)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alguém com problemas de acesso?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Nov 2020 às 16:11)

Toby disse:


>


Obrigado, bem me parecia...

Já acedi ao portal deles e já diz que está tudo bem com os servidores. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2020 às 16:51)

remember disse:


> Obrigado, bem me parecia...
> 
> Já acedi ao portal deles e já diz que está tudo bem com os servidores.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


O meu está funcionar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meu Pé de Cacau (17 Jan 2021 às 15:20)

Boas a todos e espero que estejam todos bem nesta altura!

Vim aqui pedir umas dicas para instalação dos vários componentes da Netatmo (acabei de comprar o kit completo).

Como li que o módulo de exterior não deve apanhar sol directo, estou a pensar colocar no local assinalado na seta a branco, a uns 10cm da janela e 10cm do tecto. O vão está virado a sudoeste e tem 1 metro de profundidade, como tal fica protegido da chuva e não deverá apanhar sol direto desde que o módulo fique relativamente alto.

Em relação ao anemómetro, estou pensando em colocar num dos ferros (seta a vermelho) com as braçadeiras que vieram. Quando ao rain gauge não tenho ideias.. como aquela zona tem uma cobertura leve, se colocar também num dos postes pode haver medições incorrectas dependendo da orientação da chuva?






Obrigado desde já por qualquer ajuda (:


----------



## remember (17 Jan 2021 às 20:48)

Meu Pé de Cacau disse:


> Boas a todos e espero que estejam todos bem nesta altura!
> 
> Vim aqui pedir umas dicas para instalação dos vários componentes da Netatmo (acabei de comprar o kit completo).
> 
> ...


Boas e bem vindo(a)

Primeira coisa a saber vivenda ou apartamento? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (17 Jan 2021 às 21:55)

remember disse:


> Boas e bem vindo(a)
> 
> Primeira coisa a saber vivenda ou apartamento?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Pelo que me parece muito espaço para aproveitar e fazer uma boa instalação, compra um mastro e podes ter todos os sensores juntos, tens que arranjar um RS para o módulo externo. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meu Pé de Cacau (18 Jan 2021 às 21:41)

remember disse:


> Pelo que me parece muito espaço para aproveitar e fazer uma boa instalação, compra um mastro e podes ter todos os sensores juntos, tens que arranjar um RS para o módulo externo.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Olá, obrigado!

Sim é um pequeno estúdio com algum espaço exterior. Tinha lido sobre RS's e fiquei com a idea de que alguns mais baratos não protegem assim tão bem da radiação, então como tenho aquele vão recuado queria aproveita-lo. A parede exterior é em placas de aglomerado de cortiça e não aquece ao toque. Queria também tentar aproveitar os postes existentes (há mais alguns não visíveis na foto mas poderão não apanhar rede). É um alojamento local e queria evitar plantar um poste a meio do jardim (:


----------



## ct1gnd (21 Jan 2021 às 20:40)

Boa noite a todos.
Estou com problemas no meu modulo exterior. Sensor de humidade e temperatura.
De um momento para o outro deixou de transmitir sinal. Já troquei de pilhas e nada se passa.
Estive a pesquisar qual o valor de um novo e não encontro módulos exteriores, somente módulos interiores.
Será que são os mesmos? Ou terá de se comprar uma estação completa?


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2021 às 23:47)

ct1gnd disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> Estou com problemas no meu modulo exterior. Sensor de humidade e temperatura.
> De um momento para o outro deixou de transmitir sinal. Já troquei de pilhas e nada se passa.
> Estive a pesquisar qual o valor de um novo e não encontro módulos exteriores, somente módulos interiores.
> Será que são os mesmos? Ou terá de se comprar uma estação completa?


Boa noite ,
Penso que o módulo exterior é diferente 
Poderá adquirir pelo eBay ou outro site internacional , isto se não houver na fnac ou Worten online 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Jan 2021 às 00:32)

Obrigado @joselamego 
Passei a última hora em volta do sensor.
Fiz-lhe uma limpeza profunda. A parte do fundo onde estão as pilhas estava com uma camada escura. Tive de usar wd 40. 
Custou, mas consegui por a funcionar.


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2021 às 10:01)

ct1gnd disse:


> Obrigado @joselamego
> Passei a última hora em volta do sensor.
> Fiz-lhe uma limpeza profunda. A parte do fundo onde estão as pilhas estava com uma camada escura. Tive de usar wd 40.
> Custou, mas consegui por a funcionar.


Ainda bem , amigo!

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meu Pé de Cacau (23 Jan 2021 às 18:44)

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda!

Já tenho tudo instalado desde meio da tarde. O setup foi relativamente fácil à exceção do rain gauge que não foi detectado pela app móvel.. tive de conectar o computador ao weather station principal por cabo USB.

Segue aqui o link para a estação: https://weathermap.netatmo.com/?stationid=70:ee:50:73:a2:5c

Sigo com 20.1ºC (às 4 e tal da tarde tinha uns 27,8ºC, a máxima que aparece de 29.5ºC era por ter configurado dentro de casa).

Já tenho conta na Meteoware Plus e adicionei uma estação no wunderground, mas ao colocar o ID e senha no Meteoware ele não detecta. Talvez demore umas horas/dias a ficar validado?

Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Meu Pé de Cacau (23 Jan 2021 às 19:00)




----------



## remember (23 Jan 2021 às 20:59)

Meu Pé de Cacau disse:


> Obrigado a todos pela ajuda!
> 
> Já tenho tudo instalado desde meio da tarde. O setup foi relativamente fácil à exceção do rain gauge que não foi detectado pela app móvel.. tive de conectar o computador ao weather station principal por cabo USB.
> 
> ...


Podes partilhar imagem da instalação?
A temperatura máxima está muito alta, deve estar a apanhar sol directo. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meu Pé de Cacau (24 Jan 2021 às 10:03)

remember disse:


> Podes partilhar imagem da instalação?
> A temperatura máxima está muito alta, deve estar a apanhar sol directo.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Sim claro! Em princípio não haverá nenhum dia do ano que lhe chegue sol directo.

Também penso que o valor não estava correcto (o dia foi quente mas não me pareceu tarem mais de 25ºC na rua) mas deverá ser por ter acabado de instalar, talvez demore umas horas a calibrar os valores.
Mesmo o weather station interior começou nos 32ºC mas foi corrigindo.

Vamos ver hoje e nos próximos dias. Entretanto já consegui sincronizar com o Wunderground: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPALDO1


----------



## Toby (24 Jan 2021 às 10:23)

Meu Pé de Cacau disse:


> Sim claro! Em princípio não haverá nenhum dia do ano que lhe chegue sol directo.
> 
> Também penso que o valor não estava correcto (o dia foi quente mas não me pareceu tarem mais de 25ºC na rua) mas deverá ser por ter acabado de instalar, talvez demore umas horas a calibrar os valores.
> Mesmo o weather station interior começou nos 32ºC mas foi corrigindo.
> ...











http://www.speleh2o.com/telechargem...ts_station_meteo_Netatmo_Bucarin_speleh2o.pdf


----------



## Meu Pé de Cacau (24 Jan 2021 às 14:47)

Toby disse:


> http://www.speleh2o.com/telechargem...ts_station_meteo_Netatmo_Bucarin_speleh2o.pdf



Toby olá,

Obrigado pelo artigo - no entanto ele parece comparar os resultados de temperatura da Netatmo dentro de uma Davis shelter (ao sol) com as leituras de uma Vintage Pro 2. Mas não parece comparar a Netatmo numa shelter com uma Netatmo instalada à sombra.

Como referi atrás, li que muitas radiation shields, expecto as de gamas muito altas, não oferecem boa protecção à radiação solar e que mais vale ter o módulo numa zona com sombriamente efectivo e airflow (é o caso), mas se me souberem recomendar um RS acessível e estético que cumpra bem a função posso adquirir.

Neste momento sigo com 28.2ºC (mínima de 17.6ºC). Fui buscar um termómetro convencional e numa zona com sombra total dá-me ~28ºC)

ps. a radiação solar nesta zona da ilha é imensa.

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## ct1gnd (24 Jan 2021 às 15:52)

A diferença de temperatura da sua estação em relação a outras próximas, é enorme. 10  graus de diferença.
Tem de rever a localização do sensor.


----------



## Meu Pé de Cacau (24 Jan 2021 às 17:04)

ct1gnd disse:


> A diferença de temperatura da sua estação em relação a outras próximas, é enorme. 10  graus de diferença.
> Tem de rever a localização do sensor.



Verdade  Com estações a outras altitudes até poderia ser, mas em comparação com uma estação no Funchal a 100m de altitude (esta está a 20m) teve uma máxima hoje de apenas 22,5ºC.

Agora.. preciso ver qual a melhor solução. Tenho um pequeno jardim virado a norte, mas tem um muro alto logo atrás (não faz airflow) e também não iria conseguir posicionar o rain gauge e o anemómetro naquela zona de modo a apanhar rede.

Por isso na zona onde tá se colocar no poste teria de ter um RS minimamente capaz, alguém consegue dar uma sugestão?

A localização é um pouco condicionante, tenho o oceano poucos metros à frente a irradiar calor e uma escarpa de pedra de 400m de altura a irradiar calormesmo atrás:


----------



## ct1gnd (24 Jan 2021 às 18:22)

Não tem de necessariamente meter todos os sensores no mesmo sitio. Podem ficar em lugares diferentes, mas têm de apanhar rede.
O ideal seria meter o sensor dentro de um RS e colocar como o @Toby indicou.
Se não quiser comprar, pois os bons, são caritos (Davis), pode sempre autoconstruir um com pratos. Tem no fórum indicações como fazer. Abraço


----------



## Toby (24 Jan 2021 às 18:35)

Meu Pé de Cacau disse:


> Toby olá,
> 
> Obrigado pelo artigo - no entanto ele parece comparar os resultados de temperatura da Netatmo dentro de uma Davis shelter (ao sol) com as leituras de uma Vintage Pro 2. Mas não parece comparar a Netatmo numa shelter com uma Netatmo instalada à sombra.
> 
> ...



Boa noite,

É uma opinião pessoal.
Escolha1: abrigo Davis 7411 ou outra marca que cumpre os padrões da WMO, o resto é inútil e apenas bom para "brincar".
Escolha 2: impressão em 3D, mas são necessários vários amadores para baixar o preço unitário. (Fi-lo para os sensores AQI)
Escolha 3: Faça-o você mesmo, não é muito complicado e barato. Basta certificar-se de que existe um espaço entre as taças e que elas são paralelas.
Com o motor de busca do fórum, pode encontrar exemplos.
Aqui, mas em francês:  

http://elby-meteo.fr/abri-meteo-1/
https://blog.raphaelchochon.io/fabrication-abri-meteo-a-coupelles
https://www.station-meteo.com/plan-abri-meteo/


----------



## remember (24 Jan 2021 às 20:06)

Obrigado @Toby execelentes tutoriais, realmente nas conversas que tenho tido com um italiano da meteonetwork dizia o mesmo tirar a parte de fora, não sei muito bem é depois como o prender no abrigo o sensor...

Furei em tempos a parte do plástico do fundo do sensor, aconselhado pelo mesmo, melhorou mas pouco...

Junto a um buraco da carcaça que está no fundo. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Jan 2021 às 20:17)

Alguém me consegue ajudar em termos de nomes, se existe por cá aquela fixação no mastro e o protector que se parece um "chapéu". 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (24 Jan 2021 às 20:50)

remember disse:


> Obrigado @Toby execelentes tutoriais, realmente nas conversas que tenho tido com um italiano da meteonetwork dizia o mesmo tirar a parte de fora, não sei muito bem é depois como o prender no abrigo o sensor...
> 
> Furei em tempos a parte do plástico do fundo do sensor, aconselhado pelo mesmo, melhorou mas pouco...
> 
> ...



Os italianos são hiper dinâmicos (e mais abertos que os franceses ). 
Se eu tivesse a certeza de que não estava a trabalhar para nada (desculpem-me, muito duro em Portugal) farei de bom grado testes de abrigo com todas as minhas sondas e abrigo 7714, penso que posso fazer um estudo +/- correcto.



remember disse:


> Alguém me consegue ajudar em termos de nomes, se existe por cá aquela fixação no mastro e o protector que se parece um "chapéu".
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Não consigo ver bem a sua fotografia (é um selo postal)


----------



## remember (24 Jan 2021 às 21:19)

Toby disse:


> Os italianos são hiper dinâmicos (e mais abertos que os franceses ).
> Se eu tivesse a certeza de que não estava a trabalhar para nada (desculpem-me, muito duro em Portugal) farei de bom grado testes de abrigo com todas as minhas sondas e abrigo 7714, penso que posso fazer um estudo +/- correcto.
> 
> 
> ...


Ajuda?

https://forum.meteonetwork.it/attachment.php?attachmentid=527737&d=1589017673

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (24 Jan 2021 às 21:29)

remember disse:


> Ajuda?
> 
> https://forum.meteonetwork.it/attachment.php?attachmentid=527737&d=1589017673
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk




Fornecimento de energia solar


----------



## remember (24 Jan 2021 às 21:50)

Toby disse:


> Fornecimento de energia solar


É uma netatmo, então provavelmente adaptaram para não usar pilhas... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Jan 2021 às 22:27)

Boas, acabei de retirar o alumínio do módulo externo, vamos ver como se comporta agora... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (28 Jan 2021 às 17:41)

remember disse:


> Boas, acabei de retirar o alumínio do módulo externo, vamos ver como se comporta agora...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Netatmo : SHT20


----------



## remember (29 Jan 2021 às 21:41)

Toby disse:


> Netatmo : SHT20


A Davis tem algum desses sensores? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (8 Fev 2021 às 17:11)

Após vários dias a experimentar, recomendo retirarem a protecção de alumínio, o sensor reage muito melhor às alterações... Claro tem que continuar a ter um RS. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (10 Fev 2021 às 05:38)

remember disse:


> A Davis tem algum desses sensores?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Davis : SHT3X 



remember disse:


> Após vários dias a experimentar, recomendo retirarem a protecção de alumínio, o sensor reage muito melhor às alterações... Claro tem que continuar a ter um RS.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Mar 2021 às 20:55)

Boas pessoal,

A minha estação hoje deixou de reportar...

Tem estado sempre assim, já a desliguei uma vez e nada... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Knyght (20 Mar 2021 às 23:00)

E já mudas-te as pilhas? Estava com condensação?


----------



## remember (20 Mar 2021 às 23:46)

Knyght disse:


> E já mudas-te as pilhas? Estava com condensação?


Nop, ainda não se tinha queixado das pilhas, por isso estou a achar estranho... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Mar 2021 às 21:43)

Já troquei a pilha, mas o sinal de radio nada

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Mar 2021 às 23:44)

remember disse:


> Já troquei a pilha, mas o sinal de radio nada
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


A minha estação está funcionar 
Acho estranho a tua não dar 
Talvez seria melhor contactar a marca 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Mar 2021 às 00:29)

Boa noite @remember já me aconteceu o mesmo. Contactei o suporte e verificaram que estava avariada. Enviaram outra. Fala com eles se estiver em garantia eles trocam.


----------



## remember (22 Mar 2021 às 08:38)

Boas pessoal,

Já contactei a marca, mas ele já tem mais de 4 anos deve ter berrado.

Obrigado

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2021 às 20:54)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Já contactei a marca, mas ele já tem mais de 4 anos deve ter berrado.
> 
> ...


Se berrou como vais fazer ?
Pensas adquirir outra netatmo ou outra marca  de estação ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Mar 2021 às 21:22)

joselamego disse:


> Se berrou como vais fazer ?
> Pensas adquirir outra netatmo ou outra marca  de estação ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Lol o problema parece estar nas pilhas 

Estranho sempre deu sinal de pilha, mas afinal, mudei por umas que tinha ali no módulo do quarto voltou a dar. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Mar 2021 às 21:23)

remember disse:


> Lol o problema parece estar nas pilhas
> 
> Estranho sempre deu sinal de pilha, mas afinal, mudei por umas que tinha ali no módulo do quarto voltou a dar.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Agora aparece o wireless e a pilha a branco, ontem o wireless não dava e a pilha estava a preto... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2021 às 21:31)

remember disse:


> Agora aparece o wireless e a pilha a branco, ontem o wireless não dava e a pilha estava a preto...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Ainda bem voltou a funcionar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Mar 2021 às 21:42)

joselamego disse:


> Ainda bem voltou a funcionar
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Nem o vou por lá fora... Tenho que comprar pilhas, normalmente só uso das industriais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Mar 2021 às 23:41)

Parece que voltou a funcionar, mas vi-me negro para tal lol ainda por cima o huawei não configura por Bluetooth, tive que ir buscar o xiaomi para conseguir. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Jun 2021 às 11:32)

Manutenção da APP netatmo 
7 de julho 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (28 Jun 2021 às 22:45)

A app está off? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Jun 2021 às 20:49)

remember disse:


> A app está off?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


A mim não 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2021 às 00:42)

Boas 
Tudo a dar bem com a vossa netatmo ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Out 2021 às 09:15)

joselamego disse:


> Boas
> Tudo a dar bem com a vossa netatmo ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Por aqui sim! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2021 às 10:54)

Boas 
Fiquei sem o meu anenometro 
Alguém conhece um à venda mais barato ou em segunda mão ?


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Out 2021 às 11:21)

joselamego disse:


> Boas
> Fiquei sem o meu anenometro
> Alguém conhece um à venda mais barato ou em segunda mão ?
> 
> ...


Deixou de dar? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (9 Out 2021 às 11:37)

joselamego disse:


> Boas
> Fiquei sem o meu anenometro
> Alguém conhece um à venda mais barato ou em segunda mão ?
> 
> ...


@joselamego, fiz uma pesquisa no google e não encontrei nada. 
Será algum problema das pilhas? Já tentaste o suporte deles?


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2021 às 12:06)

remember disse:


> Deixou de dar?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Partiram me o anenometro 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2021 às 12:06)

Thomar disse:


> @joselamego, fiz uma pesquisa no google e não encontrei nada.
> Será algum problema das pilhas? Já tentaste o suporte deles?


Partiram o anenometro 
Preciso comprar um usado ou novo mas mais barato 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (9 Out 2021 às 13:15)

joselamego disse:


> Partiram o anenometro
> Preciso comprar um usado ou novo mas mais barato
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Assim é difícil. Professor contratado, não há milagres. Mais uma vez tens ir ao bolso... (que já está roto... )


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2021 às 13:20)

Thomar disse:


> Assim é difícil. Professor contratado, não há milagres. Mais uma vez tens ir ao bolso... (que já está roto... )


Já sou efetivo , desde ano passado 
Terei que comprar um , mas queria menos que os 90 euros ...
Obrigado amigo 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (9 Out 2021 às 13:33)

joselamego disse:


> Já sou efetivo , desde ano passado
> Terei que comprar um , mas queria menos que os 90 euros ...
> Obrigado amigo
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


OFF-TOPIC: * Vou brincar um bocadinho,* deixa-te da aguardente de medronho (Monchique) , 
dedica-te ao vinho verde, e já consegues...


----------



## joselamego (9 Out 2021 às 13:55)

Thomar disse:


> OFF-TOPIC: * Vou brincar um bocadinho,* deixa-te da aguardente de medronho (Monchique) ,
> dedica-te ao vinho verde, e já consegues...


Iol  
Ainda tenho medronho de Monchique e licor caseiro ( Torres novas ). Ambos bons 
Daqui algum tempo comprarei um novo anenometro .



Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (30 Out 2021 às 22:53)

Boas pessoal,

A vossa estação deixou de atualizar? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2021 às 00:30)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> A vossa estação deixou de atualizar?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Boas 
A minha está a dar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Dez 2021 às 00:46)

Boa noite pessoal,

Tenho reparado que a minha estação tem tido dificuldades em reportar nos últimos dias em termos de temperatura e humidade, tudo o resto está a funcionar bem... Parece-me que o sensor externo, deve estar para "berrar" , já vai com 5 anos! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2021 às 01:17)

remember disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Tenho reparado que a minha estação tem tido dificuldades em reportar nos últimos dias em termos de temperatura e humidade, tudo o resto está a funcionar bem... Parece-me que o sensor externo, deve estar para "berrar" , já vai com 5 anos!
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Boas
O meu tem 3 anos , quase 4 e para já está tudo a funcionar 
Feliz natal 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Dez 2021 às 01:18)

joselamego disse:


> Boas
> O meu tem 3 anos , quase 4 e para já está tudo a funcionar
> Feliz natal
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Obrigado e igualmente para ti e para os teus

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (29 Dez 2021 às 07:06)

Bom dia a todos,

O problema continua, parece que ao fim de 4 anos decidiu deixar de reportar... Todos os outros módulos continuam a dar.

Fica com a temperatura e humidade "presos" e não há oscilações... Pilhas continua bem e sinal wireless também, de volta e meia volta a reportar para logo a seguir deixar durante algumas horas, alguém teve problemas semelhantes?









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (29 Dez 2021 às 08:02)

remember disse:


> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> O problema continua, parece que ao fim de 4 anos decidiu deixar de reportar... Todos os outros módulos continuam a dar.
> 
> ...


Ola,
Talvez seja altura de mudar gradualmente para uma solução meteorológica com melhor qualidade de medição?


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2021 às 15:43)

Toby disse:


> Ola,
> Talvez seja altura de mudar gradualmente para uma solução meteorológica com melhor qualidade de medição?


A minha tem 3 anos e meio e continua a dar tudo bem 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2021 às 15:44)

remember disse:


> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> O problema continua, parece que ao fim de 4 anos decidiu deixar de reportar... Todos os outros módulos continuam a dar.
> 
> ...


A minha tem 3 anos e meio e continua a dar tudo bem 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (29 Dez 2021 às 22:49)

Toby disse:


> Ola,
> Talvez seja altura de mudar gradualmente para uma solução meteorológica com melhor qualidade de medição?


Não estou a ver mais nada assim modular, com portal com os dados sempre disponíveis e app intuitiva

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (29 Dez 2021 às 22:50)

joselamego disse:


> A minha tem 3 anos e meio e continua a dar tudo bem
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Pois de há uns dias para cá anda sempre com estes dados esquisitos, ainda esta noite esteve horas a fio sempre com os mesmos dados, será humidade? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Dez 2021 às 22:51)

remember disse:


> Pois de há uns dias para cá anda sempre com estes dados esquisitos, ainda esta noite esteve horas a fio sempre com os mesmos dados, será humidade?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Poderá ser da humidade 
Tenta entrar contacto com a netatmo.

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (29 Dez 2021 às 23:00)

joselamego disse:


> Poderá ser da humidade
> Tenta entrar contacto com a netatmo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Já estive a ler no site e vou fazer o que eles mandam e depois vejo se volta ao normal... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2022 às 14:21)

remember disse:


> Já estive a ler no site e vou fazer o que eles mandam e depois vejo se volta ao normal...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Bom dia,

Hoje está assim... 





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2022 às 16:31)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Hoje está assim...
> 
> ...


O meu está assim !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2022 às 19:24)

Remember
Resolves te o problema da rua estação ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (10 Jan 2022 às 23:16)

joselamego disse:


> Remember
> Resolves te o problema da rua estação ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Nop continua intermitente vai e volta o problema... No sábado fiz mais uma limpeza ao sensor, mas continua... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2022 às 23:17)

remember disse:


> Nop continua intermitente vai e volta o problema... No sábado fiz mais uma limpeza ao sensor, mas continua...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Se calhar será melhor entrares em contacto com a Netatmo ou pensar comprar um modelo interior novo 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (17 Mai 2022 às 23:49)

Ai está ele...









						Smart Home Weather Station Shield
					

Smart Home Weather Station Shield It's made from UV-resistant materials, allowing you to place your Outdoor Module anywhere — even in the sun. You will therefore observe standard temperatures that are as close as possible to the measurements provided by t




					shop.netatmo.com
				




Finalmente! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2022 às 19:51)

remember disse:


> Ai está ele...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agora é só ver se algum utilizador compra, e comparar dados, deve ser mais fiável e duradouro o sensor externo.


----------



## remember (20 Mai 2022 às 19:58)

Thomar disse:


> Agora é só ver se algum utilizador compra, e comparar dados, deve ser mais fiável e duradouro o sensor externo.


Vou comprar, o preço está muito bom

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2022 às 20:06)

remember disse:


> Vou comprar, o preço está muito bom
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


E quem tiver hipótese de comprar o pacote todo, estação e sensores está com um bom desconto, menos 70 euros no total, passe a publicidade.


----------



## remember (16 Jun 2022 às 00:41)

Boa noite,

vou ter mesmo de trocar o sensor externo, deram 10% desconto para compra de um novo, chega aos 76% de HR e bloqueia já vem a caminho o novo!


----------



## Toby (17 Ago 2022 às 14:25)

remember disse:


> Ai está ele...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boa tarde,

muito, muito mau: uma verdadeira caçarola.


----------



## remember (17 Ago 2022 às 21:50)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> muito, muito mau: uma verdadeira caçarola.


Bem me parecia... Pelo que me apercebi dos gráficos nas máximas exagera e nas mínimas também? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Ago 2022 às 16:57)

Olá @Toby é possivel ver dados numéricos registados? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (20 Ago 2022 às 04:46)

remember disse:


> Olá @Toby é possivel ver dados numéricos registados?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Bom dia,

Vou perguntar à pessoa que fez este pequeno teste. 
Mas com resultados tão maus, duvido que estejam em serviço.


----------



## remember (12 Set 2022 às 11:02)

Olá a todos,

Já receberam a actualização nova? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (12 Set 2022 às 17:40)

remember disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Já receberam a actualização nova?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Olá. Reparei nisso agora. Gostei. Mas foi automática, não foi? Abraço


----------



## remember (12 Set 2022 às 17:47)

ct1gnd disse:


> Olá. Reparei nisso agora. Gostei. Mas foi automática, não foi? Abraço


Posso ver? É que como sou testador da versão beta queria ver se é igual... Sim, normalmente atualiza sozinho como qualquer app

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (12 Set 2022 às 19:56)

remember disse:


> Posso ver? É que como sou testador da versão beta queria ver se é igual... Sim, normalmente atualiza sozinho como qualquer app
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Set 2022 às 21:55)

ct1gnd disse:


> Ver anexo 2192


Então já está igual, já posso partilhar prints.. 
Obrigado 
Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (14 Nov 2022 às 16:45)

Boa tarde! Qual é a vossa opinião sobre o anemómetro? É fiável? Estava a pensar avançar agora na Black Friday, juntando um desconto adicional de 10%. Podia ser que o conseguisse abaixo dos 65 EUR.
Entretanto, verifiquei que a minha pressão está com -2 HPa que as Metar da BA1 e Tires....1017 vs 1019. Como posso afinar a pressão? Muito obrigado.


----------

